# Thread des users de l'aurore (v2)



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2004)

Et voilà !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Un thread tout propre et tout nettoyé pour accueillir nos petits bonjours matinaux !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : merci de bien vouloir fermer "l'original"...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2004)

J'oubliais !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Une excellente et joyeuse journée à tout le monde !!! hihi !


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Mai 2004)

Bonne journée à tout le monde (moi bac blanc de bio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Mai 2004)

Bonne journée à tous les deux et à ceux qui suivront


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2004)

Et à celles (surtout à celles !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ou ceux qui trouveraient que je ressemble à çà ...






Je répondrais : vaut mieux ressembler à "ça" qu'à rien du tout !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2004)

Salut Dark ! Salut Tibo ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...et c'est reparti pour un tour !!!


----------



## einqui (12 Mai 2004)

C'est pas vraiment l'aurore chez moi, mais j'en profite quand meme pour vous souhaiter une excellente journee. C'est mercredi, c'est le jour des petits, tout est permis


----------



## bebert (12 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> J'oubliais !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut Ô Grand Nasificateur !


----------



## Nephou (12 Mai 2004)

Bonjour à tous également et bon nouveau sujet à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



aujourdhui Assemblée générale du groupe donc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à bientôt


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

Bonjour à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est sympa ces nouvelles peintures


----------



## Luc G (12 Mai 2004)

Salut les tombés du lit : pas de bobos sur le nouveau carrelage du tradada ?

PS pour TheBig



			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et à celles (surtout à celles !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L'un n'empêche pas l'autre


----------



## lumai (12 Mai 2004)

OoooOOHHhh !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







AAAaaaAAAAA!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Mais il est tout beau ce nouveau traderidera du matin ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bonjour à Tous !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2004)

Bon ! ça va maintenant Luc et Lemmy !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Pouvez-vous relever ! On a nettoyé le thread de fond en comble ... c'est propre maintenant !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : ces deux-là ... dès qu'ils ont l'occasion de se coucher !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bon ! ça va maintenant Luc et Lemmy !!!



j'espère que les frites de demain te mettront de meilleure humeur


----------



## Luc G (12 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bon ! ça va maintenant Luc et Lemmy !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On se couche pas, on manifeste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pourquoi ? ça, je ne sais plus, j'ai pas noté sur le moment, après je me suis endormi.


----------



## aricosec (12 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> On se couche pas, on manifeste
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
fait gaffe a THEBIG,avec son quat quart,il va vous ecrabouiller,l'est bigleux le tio gars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













.
ps:au fait, bonjour,vu qu'il est pas encore midi,pour une fois que je suis levé de bonne heure


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

...et une excellente journée à tout le monde !!! c'est jeudi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















)
ps pour Rico : demande à ta charmante épouse si je suis si bigleux que ça !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps pour Rico : demande à ta charmante épouse si je suis si bigleux que ça !!!













Allez, bonne journée à tous et plus particulièrement au _beau jeune homme_ qui a droit aux frites aujourd'hui


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

Boujour à tous les Apple maniques qui se reposent après la dure journée de labeur et de tortures du refurb... Enfin bon, j'atais déjà là tout à l'heure.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

Salut Dark ! Bonjour Frederic !  ... et une magnifique journée qui s'annonce !!!


----------



## sylko (13 Mai 2004)

Bonne journée à tout le monde...


----------



## Sir (13 Mai 2004)

Coucou les gens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je vous souhaite a tous une excellente journée !


----------



## einqui (13 Mai 2004)

Une excellente journee a tous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

Salut sylko, Sir et einqui !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...si le soleil se pointe, va faire beau !


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2004)

Bonjour à tous


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Excellente journée


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

Bonjour Tibo ! Salut Lemmy ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...quel plaisir de vous retrouver après une nuit de débauche !!!


----------



## Luc G (13 Mai 2004)

Salut, les matutinaux. Question météo, ça se présente pas mal du tout.



			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...quel plaisir de vous retrouver après une nuit de débauche !!!



M'enfin, TheBig, y a des enfants qui regardent


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> M'enfin, TheBig, y a des enfants qui regardent


M'en fiche ! Hier soir, j'étais déchaîné ... je m'étais dit : "Big ... lâche-toi !!!" et, tenez-vous bien ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... j'ai été me coucher à 21H30 au lieu de 21 H 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... et ... j'ai pris deux verveines au lieu d'une !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon d'accord, je le paie un peu ce matin, mais ça valait la peine de laisser tomber la routine pour une fois !


----------



## einqui (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> M'en fiche ! Hier soir, j'étais déchaîné ... je m'étais dit : "Big ... lâche-toi !!!" et, tenez-vous bien ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deux verveines???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



T'as du passer la nuit aux toilettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enfin, profite bien de ta journee pour recuperer


----------



## Luc G (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> M'en fiche ! Hier soir, j'étais déchaîné ... je m'étais dit : "Big ... lâche-toi !!!" et, tenez-vous bien ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Des détails plus précis : il vaut mieux un bon dessin qu'une mauvaise explication :


----------



## tomtom (13 Mai 2004)

Bonjour à toutzéatousse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chouette, je peux revenir vous saluer sans que ça zigouille mes couquizes


----------



## Nephou (13 Mai 2004)

wahou, ya du vent ce matin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jai failli me faire pendre par ma cravate sur le pont de l'Alma 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez, je suis crevé, jai pas mal de travail en retard mais cela ne mempêche pas de vous souhaiter une bonne journée à tous.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Chouette, je peux revenir vous saluer sans que ça zigouille mes couquizes


Salut tomtom !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... excuse-moi du retard, mais je suis un peu essouflé après avoir monté les escaliers 4 par 4 (l'habitude, tu comprends !!!)


----------



## lumai (13 Mai 2004)

Bonjour Tous !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Z'êtes bien matinaux aujourd'hui !_


----------



## Luc G (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Salut tomtom !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'étais poursuivi par une ptéro ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ou tu t'es rappelé au dernier moment que tu n'avais pas réservé pour les frites à midi ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> T'étais poursuivi par une ptéro ?


Non ! le contraire !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... la verveine, ça me fiche une de ces formes le matin !!!!!


----------



## loustic (14 Mai 2004)

Bonjour à tous.
Les premières trilles du merle sont bien plus efficaces que le réveil.
Les éclats de rire du pinson ont pris le relais. Debout. Tiens, j'ai oublié
d'éteindre la machine à vieillir en douceur. Au clavier, pour dire quoi?
Le soleil se lève, comme nous tous. A qui vient l'idée de s'extasier
en pensant au tour qu'il a fait en vingt-quatre heures accroché à sa
planète ?      Bonne journée.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Mai 2004)

Salut loustic ! Une excellente journée pour toi aussi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...quel plaisir de débuter la journée avec un beau texte !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...et un grand bonjour à tout le monde !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Mai 2004)

Salut Roberto et une excellente journée pour toi aussi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : t'as fait fort avec ton épisode 8 !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












...chapeau bas !


----------



## einqui (14 Mai 2004)

Bonjour a tous

Aujourd'hui, derniere ligne droite... Courage! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





PS : Big, Salut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (je veux pas mettre trop de jaune et de rose chez les raleurs.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour a tous
> Aujourd'hui, derniere ligne droite... Courage!
> 
> 
> ...


Salut einqui et bonne journée ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PS : t'as raison ! je m'en vais éditer mon message de ce pas !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Mai 2004)

B'jour tout le monde.


----------



## Foguenne (14 Mai 2004)

Bonne jounée à tous.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Mai 2004)

Salut Dark ! Bonjour Paul ...


----------



## Nephou (14 Mai 2004)

Même si en ce moment jai une tête à poster dans _les users de lhorreur_ tellement je sens que cette belle journée nen a rien (de beau) je ne peux mempêcher desquisser un sourire et de vous souhaiter une bonne journée.


P.S.: je déteste les avis financiers


----------



## Luc G (14 Mai 2004)

Slaut les tombés du lit, le soleil, le vendredi : on devrait pouvoir s'en sortir.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Mai 2004)

Salut Nephou ! Salut Luc ! ... le week end s'annonce estival !!!


----------



## Nephou (14 Mai 2004)

je constate que jai une page de retard ça devient une habitude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bien le bonjour à nouveau

_ceci nest pas du flood_


----------



## bebert (14 Mai 2004)

BONJOUR BIGOUNET !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Voilà, t'es content ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Mai 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> BONJOUR BIGOUNET !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hum ! C'est bon pour une fois hein !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 ... salut bebert !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

'lut Bebert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'jour touzétoutes et excellente zournée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







bye bye


----------



## bebert (14 Mai 2004)

T'as la frite ce matin on dirait !


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mai 2004)

Bonjour Fredo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bonjour Bebert, Thebig, Dark, Foguenne, LucG, Nephou, tous ceux à qui je pense et ceux que j'ai oublié


----------



## bebert (14 Mai 2004)

Salut Fred, et les autres !

PS: ça sent le flood masqué ce thread !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Mai 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> PS: ça sent le flood masqué ce thread !


Bon ! maintenant que t'as dit bonjour, si c'est pour faire des remarques désobligeantes, tu peux te casser hein !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Retourne dans ton bureau ... troglodyte !!!


----------



## Luc G (14 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> etourne dans ton bureau ... troglodyte !!!



Arrête de le traiter de noms d'oiseau : tu vois pas qu'il se mette à chanter, alors qu'il fait beau


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mai 2004)

Ça chante un carré bleu avec un point d'interrogation?


----------



## lumai (14 Mai 2004)

BONNNNNJOUUUUUUUREEEUUUUUUU !!!!


----------



## Luc G (14 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça chante un carré bleu avec un point d'interrogation?



Chez moi, ce n'est pas un carré bleu. On fait un sondage ?


----------



## loustic (14 Mai 2004)

> BONNNNNJOUUUUUUUREEEUUUUUUU !!!!



Quand on est bien élevé, on met la main devant la bouche. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Goude mort ninegue.


----------



## loustic (14 Mai 2004)

S.O.S.  Qui a un truc pour s'arrêter de bailler ?


----------



## lumai (14 Mai 2004)

Retourner sous la couette ???


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

*BooooOOOOoooOOOonnnjouuuuUUUuR !*


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Bonjour à tous


----------



## Nephou (14 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous


Ton quartier nest pas dans le même fuseau horaire que le mien ou tu te lèves tard ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jour


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Ton quartier nest pas dans le même fuseau horaire que le mien ou tu te lèves tard ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est le même fuseau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais j'ai lu jusqu'à pas d'heure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 résultat: 'tite panne d'oreiller


----------



## Nephou (14 Mai 2004)

T'as encore mis de l'essence plombée dans ton oreiller toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu lisais quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

je relisais "des souris et des hommes"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et puis des guides et des cartes sur la Corse où je vais aller faire un tour fin juin


----------



## Luc G (14 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> mais j'ai lu jusqu'à pas d'heure
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et tu crois que je me suis couché de bonne heure ?
Mais fallait bien que je sois au boulot, ce matin. Non, mais quel fainéant.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, sur ce, je file manger et faire ma 'tite sieste.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et tu crois que je me suis couché de bonne heure ?
> Mais fallait bien que je sois au boulot, ce matin. Non, mais quel fainéant.
> 
> 
> ...



si t'es venu pour râler: tu t'es trompé de porte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



une sieste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ces jeunes...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

Salut la compagnie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon samedi ensoleillé à tous


----------



## naas (15 Mai 2004)

merci, bonjour les gens
irlande; 9h00, beau temps
samedi joli  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



les oiseaux chantent et cela sent bon l'herbe fraiche coupée dehors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je vasi aller cherhce du pain frais hummm


----------



## naas (16 Mai 2004)

re bonjour les gens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



irlande 7h30, soleil radieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



passez un bon dimanhe


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Mai 2004)

bonjour tout le monde.
8 H 30 en France, 20 H 30 à ma montre qui débloque.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mai 2004)

Bonjour à tous


----------



## Gargouille (16 Mai 2004)

Bon Jour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Café 4 all !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2004)

c'était bien bon, ce 't't déj 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




excellent dimanche à tous


----------



## Luc G (17 Mai 2004)

Ben alors, les tombés du lit, où vous êtes, c'est lundi !


----------



## naas (17 Mai 2004)

bonjour les gens, j'etais sous la douche pouf pouf


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mai 2004)

Bonjour les deux tombés sur le clavier avant moi


----------



## lumai (17 Mai 2004)

Bonne semaine !!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2004)

Abat-jours, Meurthe et Moselle mes cieux.


----------



## loustic (17 Mai 2004)

Bonjour à tous.
Armoire et persil !


----------



## Nephou (17 Mai 2004)

Ahhh le plaisir darriver sciemment en retard ce matin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bonjour à tous.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Ahhh le plaisir darriver sciemment en retard ce matin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



plaisir partagé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonjour à tous


----------



## Luc G (17 Mai 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Ahhh le plaisir darriver sciemment en retard ce matin  bonjour à tous.





			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> plaisir partagé



Sadiques !


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mai 2004)

Je dirais même plus...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Ahhh le plaisir darriver sciemment en retard ce matin
> 
> 
> 
> ...








plaisir pargé aussi, idem pour moi tous les matins  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





bijour et excellente journée à tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@plus


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> @plus



ce n'est plus l'heure de bailler


----------



## naas (17 Mai 2004)

ce matin j'ai eu deux barre de chocolat au distributeur pour le prix d'un 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et il joli ce lundi


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2004)

(mode écho on)Salut tout le monde-garçons, tout le monde-filles !
Vous allez bien ?





Hou-hou ??
Y a quelqu'uuuuuun ?


















(mode écho off)

Bonnnnnjouuuuuuuuuuuuuur


----------



## _m_apman (18 Mai 2004)

Oui, ya quelqu'un, mais dans quel état ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bonne journée !


----------



## naas (18 Mai 2004)

pouf pouf sous la douche
désolé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bonjour les gens debout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il est de se lever ding dingue dong


----------



## _m_apman (18 Mai 2004)

Chanceux ! Je suis au taf depuis 7h...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

Bonjour la foule  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et toujours du soleil, ce matin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




excellente journée à tous


----------



## Luc G (18 Mai 2004)

Salut les matutinaux. Ici, on est dans la marinade jusqu'au cou. Le soleil doit être juste au-dessus, reste juste à attendre que le brouillard se lève.


----------



## Luc G (19 Mai 2004)

Debout, les crabes, la marée monte !

je vous rappelle que c'est jeudi qui est férié, pas mercredi. Non mais quels touristes !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2004)

Salut Luc, salut le monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




y'a des frites les jours fériés?


----------



## Luc G (19 Mai 2004)

Salut, Lemmy


			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Salut Luc, salut le monde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je m'en fous, chez moi, les frites c'est le mercredi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quant à TheBig... d'abord est-ce que c'est férié, le jeudi de l'Ascension en Belgique ? Alors, les belges, TheBig aura-t-il ses frites ou non ?

Et en Suisse, au Québec, que sais-je encore, c'est férié ?
On pourrait lancer un tradada sur ce thème ?


----------



## naas (19 Mai 2004)

c'est pas ferié en irlande




la france me manque avec ces 35 heures et ses 5 semaines de congés


----------



## Luc G (19 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas ferié en irlande
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qu'est-ce que je disais, c'est de la télépathie !


----------



## naas (19 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> On pourrait lancer un tradada sur ce thème ?










benh alors celle la elle est pas mal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ah je sais, c'est pacreque je suis trop fort  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon aller au boulot pouf pouf


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Mai 2004)

Ca y est la canicule commence. 
une seule solution : descendre au sud, dans les vallées de Besse où l'ensoleillement ne dure pas plus de 2 heures par jour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : Gigi ? T'es réveillée ?


----------



## Luc G (19 Mai 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est la canicule commence.
> une seule solution : descendre au sud, dans les vallées de Besse où l'ensoleillement ne dure pas plus de 2 heures par jour
> 
> 
> ...



Va donc te recueillir à Notre-Dame du Port et prier pour expier tous tes péchés, ça te laissera le temps d'attendre l'hiver.


----------



## Goulven (19 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas ferié en irlande



En Suisse, si!


----------



## bebert (19 Mai 2004)

Salut les amis ! 
Aujourd'hui c'est la fin de la semaine ! Niark !!!


----------



## lumai (19 Mai 2004)

Bonjour à Tous !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Qu'est ce que c'est bien les semaines comme ça !!!_


----------



## Foguenne (20 Mai 2004)

Voilà une bien belle journée qui commence.

Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## einqui (20 Mai 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Voilà une bien belle journée qui commence.
> 
> Bonne journée à tous.



Bonne journee a tous.
Mais arretez de me narguer avec vos jours feries.....


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2004)

bonne journée sous le soleil


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Mai 2004)

Bonjour Foguenne et Einqui! Bonjour Global! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne journée ensoleillée à tous


----------



## sylko (20 Mai 2004)

Joyeux Noël et bonne année à tout le monde.


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Mai 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux Noël et bonne année à tout le monde.



Il neige au pays des vaches?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Soleil au programme  
Le bar va être calme


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mai 2004)

J'espère bien pas d'orage et pas de foudre non plus! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Bonne journée et bon week-end


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Mai 2004)

Hell-o tout le monde.


----------



## Luc G (25 Mai 2004)

Salut les matutinaux. C'est bon, vous pouvez flooder à nouveau, mais toujours à l'ancienne.


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> à l'ancienne.


Comme ça ou comme ça ?


----------



## bebert (25 Mai 2004)

Bonjour à toutes et tous ! Beaucoup de travail m'oblige à ne pas flooder. Veuillez m'en excuser.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2004)

A toutes et tous bonne journée


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2004)

Bonjour à tous les travailleurs qui viennent de finir le café après avoir parcouru les forums macgé et s'apprètent à prendre l'apéritif avant le repas et une bonne sieste...


----------



## Grug (28 Mai 2004)

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Luc G (28 Mai 2004)

Salut aux lève-tôt, honte aux autres. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Que l'esprit descende sur vous pendant le long week-end qui se prépare et profitez-en : pour certains ça risque d'être le dernier Pentecôte à rallonges.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> (...) Beaucoup de travail m'oblige à ne pas flooder. Veuillez m'en excuser.



Idem !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Bonne djournée à Toutes zé Tous


----------



## lumai (28 Mai 2004)

Bonjour Grug !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour Luc !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour Alexm31 !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour les Autres !


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Mai 2004)

Bonjour à tous


----------



## lumai (28 Mai 2004)

Bonjour TibomonG4 !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2004)

Bonjour à toutes et tous   

_en pleine période d'apprentissage_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> _en pleine période d'apprentissage_


Arrrghhhhhhhhhh !!!!! suffit qu'on s'absente quelques jours pour qu'on retrouve le bordel en rentrant !!!! 
Va falloir 15 jours pour s'habituer .....:rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Mai 2004)

Oui du coup on est un plein jet-flag macgéen :sick: Quelle heure est-il? :sleep:


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (30 Mai 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde !


----------



## alèm (30 Mai 2004)

tiens, je ne suis plus dans la signure de slug... :hein:


----------



## bebert (30 Mai 2004)

Bonjour à toutes et tous !


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Mai 2004)

Bonjour


----------



## sylko (30 Mai 2004)

Excellent dimanche à tout le monde!


----------



## Petit lutin (30 Mai 2004)

Coucou a toutes et tous


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2004)

:sleep: 

Bonjour


----------



## Dark Templar (31 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrrghhhhhhhhhh !!!!! suffit qu'on s'absente quelques jours pour qu'on retrouve le bordel en rentrant !!!!
> Va falloir 15 jours pour s'habituer .....:rateau:


D'ailleurs t'as perdu ton navatar.


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Mai 2004)

Bonjour à tout le monde


----------



## sylko (1 Juin 2004)

Bonne journée à tout le monde.

Cool c'est déjà mardi! J'adore ces semaines de 4 jours.


----------



## loustic (1 Juin 2004)

Bonjour à tous.
Autrefois, en France, le jour du repos pour les écoliers était le jeudi.
En parlant d'une semaine comme celle qui commence, on disait :
la semaine des quatre jeudis.
Ni la pluie, ni les quat'jeudis n'arrêtent Mimi, le pinson, qui nous réveille
chaque matin. Une trille descendante qui se termine pas une sorte
de pirouette. On imagine l'oiseau exécutant réellement la pirouette.
Mais non il est là sur une branche de bouleau...
Au boulot dit-il.
Bonne journée.


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juin 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> En parlant d'une semaine comme celle qui commence, on disait :
> la semaine des quatre jeudis.


tiens ben j'aurais appris un truc aujourd'hui, va falloir classer soigneusement dans un coin de la mémoire?

Bonne semaine à toutes et à tous.


----------



## Luc G (1 Juin 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> tiens ben j'aurais appris un truc aujourd'hui, va falloir classer soigneusement dans un coin de la mémoire?
> 
> Bonne semaine à toutes et à tous.


 Comme quoi, Dark, malgré les années qui passent (bon anniversaire), t'es encore un gamin : je me rappelle très bien des jeudis de vacances. Et en plus, chez moi, c'était (et c'est resté) le jour du marché. Souvenirs, souvenirs.


----------



## Luc G (1 Juin 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> tiens ben j'aurais appris un truc aujourd'hui, va falloir classer soigneusement dans un coin de la mémoire?
> 
> Bonne semaine à toutes et à tous.


 Comme quoi, Dark, malgré les années qui passent (bon anniversaire), t'es encore un gamin : je me rappelle très bien des jeudis de vacances. Et en plus, chez moi, c'était (et c'est resté) le jour du marché. Souvenirs, souvenirs.


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juin 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi, Dark, malgré les années qui passent (bon anniversaire), t'es encore un gamin : je me rappelle très bien des jeudis de vacances. Et en plus, chez moi, c'était (et c'est resté) le jour du marché. Souvenirs, souvenirs.



(mode avec tout le respect qui t'est dû) Bonjour mon vieux   (mode avec tout le respect qui t'est dû)

Bonjour tout le monde


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juin 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi, Dark, malgré les années qui passent (bon anniversaire), t'es encore un gamin : je me rappelle très bien des jeudis de vacances. Et en plus, chez moi, c'était (et c'est resté) le jour du marché. Souvenirs, souvenirs.



(mode avec tout le respect qui t'est dû) Tu commences à radoter!?     (mode avec tout le respect qui t'est dû)


----------



## Luc G (1 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> (mode avec tout le respect qui t'est dû) Tu commences à radoter!?     (mode avec tout le respect qui t'est dû)


 Sûr que je commence déjà à radoter  mais sur ce coup, c'est la faute aux forums qui se sont bloqués juste quand j'envoyais mon message. Je plaide (un peu tard) non coupable.


----------



## sylko (2 Juin 2004)

Excellente journée à tout le monde.


----------



## piro (2 Juin 2004)

salut à tous


----------



## Luc G (2 Juin 2004)

Salut les matutinaux, le soleil et le vent sont à l'oeuvre ici. Moi, j'ai du mal.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2004)

Salut les jeunes   

_pratique: masculin et feminin à la fois_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juin 2004)

Tidju ! ...ça faisait longtemps !!!:rateau:
Bon vendredi à toutes et tous !!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juin 2004)

Aujourd'hui, entretien à l'INSA, je le sens pas bien? :sick: 
Je vous souhaite une bonne journée, la mienne on verra?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juin 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, entretien à l'INSA, je le sens pas bien? :sick:
> Je vous souhaite une bonne journée, la mienne on verra?


Courage Dark ! ... rien ne va jamais aussi bien qu'on ne l'espère ni aussi mal qu'on le le craint !!!:rateau:


----------



## einqui (4 Juin 2004)

C'est pas le matin ici, mais ca ne m'empeche pas de vous souhaiter a tous une Eeeeeexcellente journee.

Dark : bon courage pour ton entretien!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juin 2004)

Purée ! J'avoue qu'il est bien ce nouveau forum ... rapide et tout et tout !!! 
Par contre, pour les "nystagmuseux" comme moi, je perds à chaque fois l'équilibre quand je fais scroller ces pages toutes flashies !!!


----------



## einqui (4 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Courage Dark ! ... rien ne va jamais aussi bien qu'on ne l'espère ni aussi mal qu'on le le craint !!!:rateau:



Je vois que t'es en pleine forme des le matin. 
Ravi de te revoir (des petites choses a raconter dans "les grandes villes.....")


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juin 2004)

Bien le bonjour Mesdames, Mesdemoiselles, Messieurs  



ps: Dark


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juin 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que t'es en pleine forme des le matin.
> Ravi de te revoir (des petites choses a raconter dans "les grandes villes.....")


Salut einqui ! salut Tibo !
Content de vous retrouver après une absence pleine de rebondissements autant variés que divers !!!  
Dès que j'aurai repris mes esprits et rassemblé mes quelques neurones, j'irai faire un petit tour dans les "grandes villes" !:rateau: 
Bonne journées à tous les deux !!!


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tidju ! ...ça faisait longtemps !!!:rateau:
> Bon vendredi à toutes et tous !!!!




Hé hé! Salut mon bigounet. Bonjour a tout le monde et m**de a Dark!


----------



## Nephou (4 Juin 2004)

Cela faisait longtemps que je ne vous avais pas tous salués.

à bientôt si je survis à cette journée


----------



## Luc G (4 Juin 2004)

Salut à tous les tombés du lit

 Un salut tout particulier à TheBig : les éclipses, c'est bien connu, c'est quand ça s'arrête que c'est le mieux 

 Et un autre à Dark : chante donc un peu : "dans la vie, faut pas s'en faire, moi je ne m'en fais pas, toutes ces misères seront passagères, tout ça s'arrangera, etc."
 ou alors une chanson de Trénet, c'est pas ce qui manque


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2004)

Bonjour,
bon dimanche :sleep:


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Juin 2004)

Bonjour et bon dimanche :style:


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2004)

j'irais bien me recoucher :sleep:


----------



## naas (6 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> j'irais bien me recoucher :sleep:





> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à GlobalCut.


  

 je sens que je développe une allergie  :love:


----------



## naas (6 Juin 2004)

au fait je n'arrive pas a accéder à macgé, les forums oui, mais pas macgé normal ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2004)

Salut Global, Tibo et naas   

_pas de bruit, Luc doit encore traîner au lit..._   

bon dimanche à tous


----------



## naas (6 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bon dimanche à tous


Tout pareil


----------



## loustic (7 Juin 2004)

Bonjour à tous.
L'eau du café chauffe.
Le soleil est là, et la lune aussi.
Trenet était un astronome approximatif.
C'est pour ça qu'on l'aime.
Aujourd'hui on ne débarque plus,
on embarque pour le boulot.
Bonne journée.


----------



## Macthieu (7 Juin 2004)

bon lundi à tout le monde.  

Le soleil n'est pas encore debout.
je dois terminer mes traveaux d'université.
Je devrais attendre un peu avant de pouvoir dormir


----------



## loustic (7 Juin 2004)

Le soleil a rendez-vous demain matin, non pas avec la lune
mais avec Vénus ! Tout un programme !
Bien sûr vous avez conservé quelques diapos bien noires
pour pouvoir assister à l'accouplement cosmique
sans être aveuglé.
Sautez sur le boulot ! Go !


----------



## Luc G (7 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> _pas de bruit, Luc doit encore traîner au lit..._


 Qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas entendre ! moi qui aidait  ma moitié à préparer les bilans de notes de ses élèves. Voilà ce que c'est : on aide bénévolement le service public et on se fait, sournoisement qui plus est, traiter de fainéant. Enfin,  on sait bien qu'il faut toujours faire caution à ce que dit Lemmy.

 Sinon, bonjour tout le monde, enfin ceux qui sont levés. C'est quand même plutôt la forme pour un lundi : hier soir, à 8h, je pique-niquais encore au milieu des petits oiseaux au pays de Sault, au milieu des sapins et des fleurettes avant de rentrer. C'est un régal en ce moment.


----------



## Nephou (7 Juin 2004)

C?est le PowerBook posé sur le cuir vert de la table d?une bibliothèque où je cueille les rayons de soleil ayant franchi les sommet de pierre et de brique pour vous renvoyés accompagnés de mes salutations matinales mais plus tardives que prévues (merci la SNCF qui a encore cassé ses jouets).

Bref.


?lut tous


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2004)

Bonjour à toutes et tous sous le soleil 



			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> on se fait, sournoisement qui plus est, traiter de fainéant. Enfin,  on sait bien qu'il faut toujours faire caution à ce que dit Lemmy.



le lit n'est pas forcément un lieu de fainéantise...   

c'est du moins ce qu'écrivait Peter (même si c'est Dick qui est plus bruyant de nos jours...)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juin 2004)

:rateau: 
J'allais quand même pas laisser tomber mes 2 potes du dessus !!!! 
(surtout que je suis grand amateur de légumes frais et que ce sont des potes âgés !!!... Arffff!!!)
Excellente journée à tout le monde !


----------



## Luc G (7 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à toutes et tous sous le soleil
> le lit n'est pas forcément un lieu de fainéantise...


 C'est bien pour ça que j'avais ajouté "sournoisement"  Le lemmy s'arrange pour ménager la chèvre et le chou (

 (à propos, salut le belge et une devinette : qu'est-ce qui est belge et qui est encore plus étonnant de petitesse qu'un chou de bruxelles ? ).

 Enfin, l'important c'est que les légumes aient la frite  de là à dire qu'ils n'arrêtent pas de jardiner, faut pas non plus rêver. Ceci dit, c'est pas une raison pour dire qu'on est plus durs de la feuille que de la tige.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juin 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> (à propos, salut le belge et une devinette : qu'est-ce qui est belge et qui est encore plus étonnant de petitesse qu'un chou de bruxelles ? ).


Euh ! ma zigounette ?????????  :rateau:


----------



## loustic (7 Juin 2004)

Au lieu de regarder la zigounette au microscope,
les Users de l'Aurore pourront admirer demain
matin la caresse faite par Vénus à ce grand
dadais de soleil.
Voir ici le thread   Transit de Vénus.
A demain.


----------



## Luc G (7 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! ma zigounette ?????????  :rateau:


 Encore une bonne réponse de TheBig : quelle classe !


----------



## loustic (7 Juin 2004)

Ma zigounette.
Bravo pour la bonne réponse.
Même que le possessif "ma"
peut être remplacé par "la".


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juin 2004)

Excellente journée à tous, bande de nases !!!  
Que le soleil radieux vous apporte paix et bonheur ...:rateau: 
Amen !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juin 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> (à propos, salut le belge et une devinette : qu'est-ce qui est belge et qui est encore plus étonnant de petitesse qu'un chou de bruxelles ? ).


Savez-vous pourquoi les belges sont les plus grands chasseurs d'hipoopoopot ... euh ! d'hipotame ... d'hippotopame ... enfin, vous savez le gros truc qui est toujours dans la flotte avec seulement les deux yeux qui dépassent ???
Et bien, c'est parce qu'on a la technique de la mort qui tue (c'est le cas de le dire ! Arf !) : vous savez que le seul endroit sensible de l'hippo est l'oeil ... le seul moyen de l'exploser est de lui envoyer une bastos de 11 mm (et même plus si affinités !) juste dans le blanc de l'oeil ....
Comme il est pas con, l'hippo, il garde toujours les yeux mi-clos, se servant de ses paupières comme d'un volet blindé mobile ... Arghh !
Alors, pendant un mois, et tous les jours à la même heure, on dépose sur la berge, un énorme chou vert ... comme l'hippo est friand de chou, il se précipite et le bouffe en moins de temps qu'il n'en faut à sonny pour abraser dans un coin ou à tomtom pour péter les 4 pneus de mon 4X4 en même temps !
A l'aube du 30ième jour, lorsque la brume vaporeuse monte des marais étendant son voile luminescent sur toute la vallée (mais là est un autre problème...), on dépose délicatement, à la même place ... UN CHOU DE BRUXELLES !!!!
L'hippo arrive ... découvre l'objet de ses désirs l'air un peu surpris ... nous regarde et dit : "ça !!! un chou !!!  ... mon oeil !!!! " .................. et PAN !!!
Et voilà, l'affaire est dans le sac ... en peau d'hippo, bien entendu !!!


----------



## loustic (8 Juin 2004)

Bonjour à tous.
Pauvre hippomachin ! Il aurait bien besoin de
son oeil pour voir passer devant le soleil
ce matin une sorte de chou de Bruxelles
appelé Vénus par nous autres bipèdes.
Allez sur Transit de Vénus pour voir ça.
Au fait TheBig, les chasseurs belges bouchent
le canon de leur fusil à cause du bruit.
Bonne journée.


----------



## Luc G (8 Juin 2004)

Salut les tombés du lit, faites gaffe à ce que le soleil, encore tout neuf, ne vous échauffe pas la cafetière plus que de raison. Je sais : il y a l'ombre de Vénus (ça fait rêver, ça : l'ombre de vénus) mais ça va chauffer quand même. Peut-être faudrait-il faire l'hippopotame (pour éviter d'avoir des ennuis avec le Tartarin d'outre-Quiévrain, arrangez-vous pour faire passer quelques ptéros près de la berge : il aura du mal à tirer droit après)


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Juin 2004)

Bonne journée à tous 

Comme Vénus nous visite de fort près, profitez en pour faire un voeux  



PS: Thebig lui a déjà trouvé il va essayer de faire une déclaration à l'hippo dans le blanc de l'oeil  C'est pas gagné


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2004)

Déjà 160 jours d'écoulés  

TheBig, loustic, Luc et Tibo ont l'air en forme pour le 161 ème   

Bonjour à tous   

PS: _dans la case 162 il y a une croix. c'est à cause des frites?_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juin 2004)

Arrrrghhhhhhhh !!!!! ...me suis fait taxer de 50 Euros sur l'autoroute parce que j'avais pas ma ceinture ... ça commence bien !!!!! 

Mais que cela ne m'empêche pas de vous souhaiter une excellente et pulpeuse journée !!!


----------



## loustic (9 Juin 2004)

Bonjour à tous.

Enlever sa ceinture sur l'autoroute, pour quoi faire ?

Aujourd'hui plus de Vénus ! Je vais me mettre la ceinture.
Le spectacle vénusien a fait le plein de rêves cosmiques.

Bonne journée.


----------



## bebert (9 Juin 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Enlever sa ceinture sur l'autoroute, pour quoi faire ?



Pour ramasser ses boules (à facettes). Mauvais karma !  

Bonne journée !    :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juin 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Pour ramasser ses boules (à facettes). Mauvais karma !


En plus, le motard qui m'a arrêté n'avait absolument pas le sens de l'humour ... quand il m'a demandé mon permis de conduire (qui date de 1969 !!!) et que je lui ai dit : "faites gaffe ... attention à la tronche !!!!:rateau: " ... il a simplement ajouté : "faites pas trop le malin !" ...
...ben, à ce moment précis, je me suis senti con ..... :rateau: 
Mais j'ai vite repris le dessus !!!!!  (je parle de la situation, pas du motard hein !) Arfff !!!


----------



## macelene (9 Juin 2004)

Une brassée de :love: à tous,  pour continuer cette journée magnifique....
Le soleil brille, tout va bien......


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Une brassée de :love: à tous, pour continuer cette journée magnifique....
> Le soleil brille, tout va bien......


Bonjour Hélène !:love: 
Je sens que cette journée va être bouleuse à souhait !!!!!:rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (9 Juin 2004)

Bonne journée à tous.
Ici le soleil brille, les limaces apprécient les radis, bref, la vie est belle.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Aujourd'hui je me respecte je me repose j'en fous un minimum je me réserve pour ce soir..._
> :mouais:


Me permets-tu de partager ce fabuleux programme en me laissant aller dans un flood languissant, totalement inutile et dénué de tout intérêt ???:rateau: 
... c'est bon l'inutile ... :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juin 2004)

Aujourd'hui je revois la philo, uéééééé


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Me permets-tu de partager ce fabuleux programme en me laissant aller dans un flood languissant, totalement inutile et dénué de tout intérêt ???:rateau:
> ... c'est bon l'inutile ... :love:


A celui qui vient de m'envoyer un MP disant en susbstance : "comme d'hab !" (et que je ne nommerai pas ici par pure charité chrétienne), je répondrai uniquement : "Pfffffffffff" !!!:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2004)

Bonne journée à toutes et tous


----------



## Luc G (9 Juin 2004)

Je n'avais encore même pas eu le temps de dire bonjour.  Voilà, c'est fait


----------



## loustic (9 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée à tous.
> Ici le soleil brille, les limaces apprécient les radis, bref, la vie est belle.



Bonjour

Ici les limaces brillent et les radis apprécient le soleil (comme tout le monde).   

Bonne journée


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée à tous.
> Ici le soleil brille, les limaces apprécient les radis, bref, la vie est belle.



et les sangsues    pas de nouvelles


----------



## Foguenne (9 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et les sangsues    pas de nouvelles



Elles sont bien au chaud dans l'aquarium de la pharmacie du CHL. 
Nous les délaissons un peu pour le moment, les vascularisations sont bonnes. 

Par contre, les limaces, ça en mange des radis mais bon, elles m'ont laissé des moitiés.  MiamMiam.  
Apparemment, les limaces aiment la bière, on est fait pour s'entendre.  

(nous nous somme lancé dans le jardinage.  )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Je te convierai bien à mon programme de ce soir, mais tu serais peut-être déçu..._


Euh Roberto ! c'est quoi ton programme de ce soir ... barbec, partouze, courses chez Auchan, promenade pédestre à vélo ?????
Comme j'ai un peu de temps à tuer .....


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Juin 2004)

Bonjour tous 
_Pas trop dure la soirée Roberto _


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ben... ma femme sort ce soir, mais...
> _cependant..._
> NON, ma soirée, ce n'est *pas ça !*
> :hein:


Hum ! sympas tes copines Roberto ........... 
Bon assez rêvé ...:rateau:  ... à tous et à toutes, un excellent jeudi !!!! 
  ... mais oui ! c'est jeudi aujourd'hui ... tidju !!!


----------



## Nephou (10 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Hum ! sympas tes copines Roberto ...........
> Bon assez rêvé ...:rateau:  ... à tous et à toutes, un excellent jeudi !!!!
> ... mais oui ! c'est jeudi aujourd'hui ... tidju !!!


 bonjeudi à tous

  (Rob', t'as encore un peu de paillettes à la comissure des lèvres :O)


----------



## naas (10 Juin 2004)

bonjours les gens
buongiorno tutti
hello boys
goed morgen
etc etc


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> bonjeudi à tous
> (Rob', t'as encore un peu de paillettes à la comissure des lèvres :O)


Et pas qu'aux lèvres d'ailleurs !!!!! :rateau:


----------



## bebert (10 Juin 2004)

Salut les filles !!!   :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Salut les filles !!! :love:


Salut mon bebert !!!!!!!!!!!!!!:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Petit lutin (10 Juin 2004)

Saluuuuut


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2004)

Salut Petit Lutin ! J'espère de tout coeur que ta journée sera aussi excellente que la mienne !!!


----------



## bebert (10 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Salut mon bebert !!!!!!!!!!!!!!:love: :love: :love: :love:



Oulala, mauvais karma !


----------



## Petit lutin (10 Juin 2004)

Salut MAITRE THE BIG !!! Je te souhaites une excellente journée , épreuve de philo a 14h par cette chaleur ca va être royal !


----------



## bebert (10 Juin 2004)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à thebiglebowsky.



Et merde, je peux plus voter !


----------



## Luc G (10 Juin 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde (quand je pense que je fais en priorité des choses bien moins importantes, du boulot par exemple).

 Bonnes frites à TheBig. Pour Bebert, si tu veux (mais qu'en dirait bigbrother benjamin ),  je te passe mes droits de vote : je ne m'en sers pas, c'est trop compliqué de calculer pour donner à l'un, à l'autre. Alors je profite d'ici pour vous dire que je vous file à tous un grand coup de boule. Bon, où est l'aspirine, maintenant


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2004)

Petit lutin a dit:
			
		

> Salut MAITRE THE BIG !!! Je te souhaites une excellente journée , épreuve de philo a 14h par cette chaleur ca va être royal !


Arf !!! Bon courage et surtout bonne m..... ! 
Bof ... pense aux vacances qui approchent ... la glande n'est pas si loin que ça !!! 
ps : tu peux m'appeler "thebig" ou "big" ou "bigounet" tout court (faites gaffe les autres si je trouve une seule allusion concernant ma zigounette ! ) ... le "Maître" ça sent un peu la naphtaline...:rateau: 
Par contre, "Mon Prince" ou "Monseigneur" sont toujours les bienvenus !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Et merde, je peux plus voter !


Idem !!!


----------



## Luc G (10 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... le "Maître" ça sent un peu la naphtaline...:rateau:


  Y a qu'à dire "Millimètre" alors 

  Comment ça, j'ai pas lu tout le post de TheBig avant  C'est encore ces lunettes qui sont sales. Attendez, je regarde...

  Bon, j'ai gaffé, là  Enfin, heureusement, je ne suis pas allé jusqu'à micromètre, nanomètre, picomètre, femtomètre, attomètre, zeptomètre, yoctomètre.

  Bon, je sors.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je sors.


...et profites-en pour aller faire quelques courses ! le frigo est vide ! 
...et un excellent vendredi à tout le monde !


----------



## Bilbo (11 Juin 2004)

Bonjour. 

_J'ai décidé d'être sobre aujourd'hui._

À+


----------



## lumai (11 Juin 2004)

Bonne Journée à Tous !!!   :love:


----------



## naas (11 Juin 2004)

bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




jedimac tm


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUPER ... ton smiley naas !  
... il te fiche une pêche pas possible !!!  ... merci !


----------



## Luc G (11 Juin 2004)

Matutinaux de tous les pays, bonjour. On est vendredi, vendredi, je vous dis. Et le programme est chargé !



			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et profites-en pour aller faire quelques courses ! le frigo est vide !


 Et pendant que j'irai faire les courses, ThBig coursera les ptéros  Demande donc à Lemmy qui fait rien que de râler, il doit avoir la gorge sèche.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Matutinaux de tous les pays, bonjour. On est vendredi, vendredi, je vous dis. Et le programme est chargé !
> 
> 
> Et pendant que j'irai faire les courses, ThBig coursera les ptéros  Demande donc à Lemmy qui fait rien que de râler, il doit avoir la gorge sèche.



Ca va, les gamins     

en forme, ce matin   

bises à toutes   

salut aux autres


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et pendant que j'irai faire les courses, ThBig coursera les ptéros  Demande donc à Lemmy qui fait rien que de râler, il doit avoir la gorge sèche.


C'est surtout le papier toilette qui manque pour l'instant... j'arrive au bout des imprimés électoraux...


----------



## Bilbo (11 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout le papier toilette qui manque pour l'instant... j'arrive au bout des imprimés électoraux...


Il sont très résistants à défaut d'être doux. Mais l'essentiel est préservé. 

À+


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Il sont très résistants à défaut d'être doux. Mais l'essentiel est préservé.
> À+


Comme tu dis ! et en plus c'est tout bénéf pour le recyclage : j'utilise, j'emballe et je renvoie à l'expéditeur en port dû !!!


----------



## bebert (11 Juin 2004)

Salut les nases been !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Salut les nases been !


:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :love:


----------



## sylko (11 Juin 2004)

Bonne journée à tout le monde...

Elle devrait être bonne, c'est la dernière de la semaine.


----------



## Nephou (11 Juin 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée à tout le monde...
> 
> Elle devrait être bonne, c'est la dernière de la semaine.


 mouais c'est ce que je me disais ce matin mail il a tendance à déchanter...

 bonvendredi à tous et bonweekend pour certains peut être


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2004)

Je HAIS le basket  

 Surtout quand ils gagnent !!!   

 :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: 


Sinon Bonjouuuuur à tous !


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juin 2004)

Qui c'est qui a gagné au basket ? ut:

sinon Bonjour à tous aussi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2004)

Bon dimanche à tout le monde !!!! 

:love:


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Juin 2004)

Salut thebig,
Bon gromanche à tous


----------



## naas (13 Juin 2004)

chalut ratous


----------



## naas (13 Juin 2004)

ps: vous qui êtes passés, aidez moi, depuis cette nuit je suis accro à macgé il paraît et en plus on ma collé une étoile orange, ou je peux me désintoxiquer ?  :rose: 
je précise que j'ai un pc dell au boulot toute la journée, ça peux me sauver   
merci de m'aider  :hosto:


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Juin 2004)

Tu peux faire comme thebig et décider de me donner tes posts en héritage, comme ça tu redeviendras newbie (enfin non, nouveau membre, newbie c'est réservé à mackie :rateau: )


----------



## minime (13 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> merci de m'aider  :hosto:



Bon courage pour ta cure de désintox.


----------



## Lio70 (13 Juin 2004)

Bon dimanche à tous! N'oubliez pas d'aller voter si ce n'est déjà fait.


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Juin 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Bon dimanche à tous! N'oubliez pas d'aller voter si ce n'est déjà fait.


 J'ai essayé, ils prennent que les majeurs? :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juin 2004)

Et un excellent lundi à tout le monde !!!!!! 
...calme aujourd'hui : je bosse avec mon boss ! Arf !


----------



## piro (14 Juin 2004)

Bon lundi a tous


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Juin 2004)

Bon lundi à tous.
Moi aussi ce sera calme, je passe le Bac :sleep:


----------



## loustic (14 Juin 2004)

Bonjour à tous.

La radio diffuse un blabla ininterrompu :
Hier la dictature démocratique a produit
un spectacle et le sport-fric aussi.
Le soleil est là et le pinson dans son arbre
chante à tue-tête. Oiseaux je vous aime.

Très bonne journée à vous.


----------



## Silvia (14 Juin 2004)

Une semaine qui commence avec le soleil, chouette.  :love:  :love:


----------



## Luc G (14 Juin 2004)

Chers tombés du lit, bonjour. Un vrai lundi avec prolongations ce soir... Je sens que je vais pas tarder à aller prendre un autre café.

 PS. Bon bac à Dark.


----------



## naas (14 Juin 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bon lundi à tous.
> Moi aussi ce sera calme, je passe le Bac :sleep:


 doigts croisés ... bon bac 
(si tu est en vacances prends celui de barcarin après   )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Juin 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé, ils prennent que les majeurs? :mouais:




Ils prennent un peu tout ce qui leur passe sous la main je pense, ca leur évite d'être mis à l'index. 
Mais il est vrai que concernant les majeurs, il y a en effet beaucoup de votes contestataires







_Bonne journée à tous, bonne semaine et bon courage :love: Darkinounet_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juin 2004)

Et voilà ... encore une journée qui commence !

L'horizon est clair et les premiers rayons de soleil commencent à flamboyer ... cette journée sera paisible et douce ... j'en suis certain !

Qu'elle le soit pour vous aussi !


----------



## loustic (15 Juin 2004)

Bonjour à tous.
Merci TheBig pour ton souhait de douceur.
Ce matin le sommeil est tenace.
J'ai beau me secouer, je dors
encore comme Igor dans l'corridor.


----------



## Lio70 (15 Juin 2004)

Excellente journée à tous! Un instant; j'ouvre les tentures près de du bureau... Ouaip, je crois qu'il va faire beau!


----------



## bebert (15 Juin 2004)

Bonjour ! J'ai beaucoup de travail aujourd'hui alors ne me dérangez pas avec vos naseries.


----------



## Luc G (15 Juin 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour ! J'ai beaucoup de travail aujourd'hui alors ne me dérangez pas avec vos naseries.


 Bebert nous pond des notes de service, maintenant. 

 Bebert, j'ai beaucoup de naseries prévues aujourd'hui, alors ne me dérange pas avec ton travail.  surtout à cette heure.

 J'espère que les autres réveille-matin sont tombés sur le tapis et pas sur la tête aujourd'hui. Sinon, on se demande où on va ! (pour moi, nulle part, je suis assis au bureau)


----------



## Luc G (15 Juin 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour ! J'ai beaucoup de travail aujourd'hui alors ne me dérangez pas avec vos naseries.


 Bebert nous pond des notes de service, maintenant. 

 Bebert, j'ai beaucoup de naseries prévues aujourd'hui, alors ne me dérange pas avec ton travail.  surtout à cette heure.

 J'espère que les autres réveille-matin sont tombés sur le tapis et pas sur la tête aujourd'hui. Sinon, on se demande où on va ! (pour moi, nulle part, je suis assis au bureau)


----------



## bebert (15 Juin 2004)

D'accord mais une naserie à la fois s'il te plait !


----------



## Luc G (15 Juin 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> D'accord mais une naserie à la fois s'il te plait !


 Pourquoi ?  tu veux faire un chapelet ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Juin 2004)

Bonjour  :sleep:   Tout le monde va?


----------



## loustic (16 Juin 2004)

Bonjour à tous.
Air frais et grand soleil, l'idéal.
Pour le petit déjeuner, un barbecue ?
Des sardines grillées ?
Un petit coup de rosé ?
Bonne journée !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Juin 2004)

Salut loustic ! ... et une excellente journée à tout le monde !!!!


----------



## naas (16 Juin 2004)

bon jour a tous que votre jour soit bon pour vous 
 una buena giornata a lei 
 have a nice day


----------



## Luc G (16 Juin 2004)

Salut, les tombés du lit. Les jours rallongent encore, profitez-en, ils vont bientôt mettre la marche arrièe.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2004)

- loustic
- TheBig
- naas
- Luc

*présents*  

et les autres, où sont-ils passés   

Bonne journée à toutes et tous


----------



## alèm (16 Juin 2004)

dans les autres sujets...


----------



## macinside (16 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> - loustic
> - TheBig
> - naas
> - Luc
> ...




je vais bosser  :love:


----------



## loustic (17 Juin 2004)

Bonjour à tous les bien réveillés avant les autres.

Bonjour les Gaillards d'avant.

Bonne journée.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2004)

Salut Loustic et bonne journée à tout le monde !


----------



## naas (17 Juin 2004)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

>


:love:


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2004)

il est trop fort ! :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

Hello


----------



## Nephou (17 Juin 2004)

retour de congés, belle journée (pis je signe mon cdi ce matin)

 tous :love:


----------



## bebert (17 Juin 2004)

Bonjour !  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2004)

Bien le bonjour à tous, bande de bouleux !!!!!!  

:love:


----------



## bebert (17 Juin 2004)

Fais gaffe à pas choper la grosse boule !


----------



## loustic (17 Juin 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe à pas choper la grosse boule !



A grosse boule, grosse mite !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> A grosse boule, grosse mite !


Arf ! ça fait du bien de commencer la journée avec un post pareil !!!!!  
Alors à toutes et à tous, un excellent vendredi et un week end de rêve ..... 

Perso, ça commence bien :

"Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard"

...si on peut même plus bouler à l'aise....


----------



## loustic (18 Juin 2004)

Bonjour à tous
Bonne journée trémoussante...


----------



## loudjena (18 Juin 2004)

Oui Oui, belle lumière ce matin !


----------



## chupastar (18 Juin 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde!


----------



## naas (18 Juin 2004)

Bonne journée
ou que vous soyez
ne vous chagrinez pas
ni vent ni froid
en ce matin là.

jour naissant
oh soleil de l'aurore
un rayon me berce, je dors ?
raisonnent dans mon coeur
ni pleurs ni cris
en ce jour de vendredi
et oui... c'est beau la vie

acrostiche copyright  :love:


----------



## naas (18 Juin 2004)

(cliquez moi)


----------



## Nephou (18 Juin 2004)

Premier fou-rire intérieur de la journée. Sensation d'une bonne journée qui commence. Je ne bois plus que du champagne depuis hier... bref... excellente prévisualisation du week-end à tous.

P.S. : faut que je trouve un avatar moi


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2004)

:sleep: 

Hello


----------



## Luc G (18 Juin 2004)

Salut tout le monde. j'y retourne (au boulot !)


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juin 2004)

Deuxième jour de vacances, ça s'annonce bien 

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## pil38 (18 Juin 2004)

Gros Bisous A Toutes ;;; Je Vous Aime

Grasse Poignee De Mains A Tous ... Je Vous Aime Bien !


----------



## naas (19 Juin 2004)

toc toc toc, bonjour a vous,  
petit déjeuner, tartines et chocolat hummmm 
un peu de pain grillé, de la confiture à la framboise et du lait frais  

bon appétit


----------



## naas (19 Juin 2004)

banania ou rien  comme quand j'etais petit 
l'ami chicoré... il est là


----------



## Lio70 (19 Juin 2004)

Chers ami(e)s Mac-users, 

je vous souhaite un bon coup de boule et un excellent week-end. Malgré le fait que j'aie 34 ans aujourd'hui (depuis quelques minutes, en fait), je suis de bonne humeur.

Bon, un petit déjeûner: oeufs sur le plat, pain gris, une orange, un morceau de pastèque, un yaourt, une tasse de thé vert, et puis direction la Fnac - rayons DVD "grands classiques" et CD "jazz".


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

:sleep:   :mouais: 

Hello   

_et bon anniversaire, Lio_   :king:


----------



## Grug (19 Juin 2004)

matin tardif, aurore du week-end.


----------



## Lio70 (20 Juin 2004)

Profitez bien de votre dimanche! Si cela ne vous arrive jamais, achetez des légumes frais au marché, allez vous promener au parc, voyez vos amis ou votre famille. Vou vous sentirez en forme et serez de bonne humeur demain matin pour une nouvelle semaine à pester contre le PC du bureau en attendant de retrouver votre Mac le soir.
 :love:


----------



## naas (20 Juin 2004)

bonne fête des père ratous


----------



## Lio70 (20 Juin 2004)

En Belgique c'était la semaine dernière...


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juin 2004)

Bonjour à tous  et bon anniversaire Lio avec un jour de retard


----------



## Lio70 (20 Juin 2004)

Merci à ceux et celles qui m'ont souhaité un bon anniversaire. Quel temps fait-il chez vous? A Liège, il a plu ce matin :mouais: mais le soleil arrive petit à petit. Je vais sortir prendre le petit déjeûner et faire quelques courses.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2004)

Hello  

Bonne journée à toutes et à tous


----------



## loustic (21 Juin 2004)

Bonjour  à tous les auroriens.
Les auroriens n'auront rien ?
Mais non, un peu de soleil,
un peu de nuages,
un peu de pluie,
un peu de tout,
beaucoup de bonnes choses.
Bonne journée.


----------



## piro (21 Juin 2004)

hello 
bonne journee a tous en ce beau lundi


----------



## Grug2 (21 Juin 2004)

:love: Bounjour et bonne journée les nioubies  :love:







et bon anniversaire pepita


----------



## naas (21 Juin 2004)

Bon anniversaire madame  :love: 
dis donc le poisson tu as encore peur du film de nemmo     
c'etait pour rire   
bonne journée ratouche


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Juin 2004)

Bonjour :love:

C'est parti pour une journée de merde au boulot 
Parait qu'c'est la fête c'soir. :mouais:

Ah si ! J'ai un p'tit suisse à voir ce soir !  (désolé WebO, je te fais des infidélités   )


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Juin 2004)

Et c'est quoi ton taf ?
Moi chuis parti pour une super journée alors bonne journée à toutes et à tous.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Juin 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est quoi ton taf ?
> Moi chuis parti pour une super journée alors bonne journée à toutes et à tous.



DJ Finn :love: :love:  ... (c'est d'ailleurs le taf qui est à l'origine de mon pseudo  )


----------



## Luc G (21 Juin 2004)

Debou les crabes, la marée monte !


----------



## pil38 (21 Juin 2004)

au secours


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Juin 2004)

plouf, dans l'eau


----------



## Lio70 (21 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> et personnellement _l'anniversaire de ma femme !_


Remets-lui un coup de boule amical de ma part!


----------



## Grug2 (21 Juin 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Remets-lui un coup de boule amical de ma part!


 un coup de boule à une femme aussi charmante (et qui n'est pas sur les forums)...

:modo:    :affraid:  :affraid:  :hosto: 

PS : fais un clic sur la signature de Roberto ! (c'est un ordre, nioubie!)


----------



## Nephou (21 Juin 2004)

Je m'apperçois n'avoir salué personne ce matin ups: pis j'ai une tonne de courrier en retard :affolé: :suspicieux: voudrait-on m'empêcher de bosser ?


----------



## Nephou (21 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je ne veux que des volontaires consentants !*
> :mouais:  :love:  :love:


 Je suis volontaire et consentant mais :


> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Roberto Vendez.


 Bonjour et joyeux anniversaire à Madame


----------



## Lio70 (21 Juin 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> un coup de boule à une femme aussi charmante (et qui n'est pas sur les forums)... fais un clic sur la signature de Roberto ! (c'est un ordre, nioubie!)


OK boss! C'est fait boss!


----------



## naas (21 Juin 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> OK boss! C'est fait boss!


t'inquiete il finira comme tous les autres, dans ton sandwich, regarde il en a encore peur  :love:    :love:  :love:


----------



## Lio70 (21 Juin 2004)

Je mangerais bien un petit Nemo à midi...


----------



## naas (22 Juin 2004)

aujourd'hui quel mot bizarre au jour de hui ?
tiens qui connait l'origine , en tout ca moi je connasse pas, bonne journée donc


----------



## Luc G (22 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> aujourd'hui quel mot bizarre au jour de hui ?
> tiens qui connait l'origine , en tout ca moi je connasse pas, bonne journée donc


 Il suffit de faire une recherche dans les forums, bon sang !  Je crois que c'est DocEvil qui a expliqué ça dans le thread sur les "mots" ou dans celui sur les "pléonasmes".

 Ou alors, se faire un petit peu de latin

 Sinon, bonjour tout le monde. J'espère que les musicos ont pas trop les oreilles en chou-fleur ce matin.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

Hi naas, hi Luc   

Bonjour aux travailleuses et aux travailleurs   

que le courage soit avec vous


----------



## naas (22 Juin 2004)

alor la rechercehe n'ayant rien donné (   ) voivi ce que nous donne le dictionnaire de l'academie francaise (et pas des neufs einh jean pierre)



Résultat 1
(1)AUJOURD'HUI adv. de temps. XIIe siècle, au jour d'ui. Contraction de à le jour d'hui, renforcement de la forme de l'ancien français hui, hoi, « le jour où l'on est », du latin hodie, « en ce jour ».
 1. Le jour où l'on est. Il arrive aujourd'hui à midi. Il part dès aujourd'hui. Il a fait bien chaud aujourd'hui. Ce n'est pas d'aujourd'hui que nous nous connaissons. La journée d'aujourd'hui est plus belle que celle d'hier. On a remis l'affaire à aujourd'hui. Ce sera pour aujourd'hui. J'ai différé jusqu'aujourd'hui, ou jusqu'à aujourd'hui à vous donner de mes nouvelles. Loc. D'aujourd'hui ou aujourd'hui en huit, en quinze, dans huit jours, dans quinze jours à compter de ce jour. Subst. Nous avons tout aujourd'hui pour régler cette affaire. Le bel aujourd'hui.  2. Par ext. À présent, à l'époque où l'on vit. Cela se faisait autrefois, mais aujourd'hui les usages ont changé. Les jeunes gens d'aujourd'hui. La mode d'aujourd'hui. Aujourd'hui qu'il est puissant, il pourra nous servir. Aujourd'hui elle veut une chose, demain elle en voudra une autre. Ce qui était bien hier peut-il être mal aujourd'hui ?


et hier c'etait sympa en france les concerts ou pas ?

hi lemmny too


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juin 2004)

Bonjour à tous


----------



## loustic (22 Juin 2004)

Bonjour à tous.
Aujourd'hui Naas la durée du jour commence à diminuer
jusqu'au solstice d'hiver...
C'est beau l'astronomie.


----------



## Lio70 (22 Juin 2004)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous!
La flamme olympique passe par la Grand-Place de Bruxelles ce midi, à une centaine de mètres du bureau, hélas je suis coincé chez le client. M'en fous, vu le ciel, il va pleuvoir dans quelques minutes...


----------



## sylko (23 Juin 2004)

Debout, bande de feignasses! 

Excellente journée à tout le monde!    

Il pleut, pour changer.

Comme m'a dit un ami québecois, hier: «Je me souviens de l'été dernier, c'était un vendredi!»


----------



## loustic (23 Juin 2004)

Bonjour à tous, aux non-feignasses aussi.

Hier c'était aujourd'hui.   
Le mot hier est d'origine latine tout bêtement.
Après avoir perdu son _h_ il l'a retrouvé.

Vous aussi retrouvez ce que vous avez perdu.

Bonne journée.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2004)

bonjour 

même pas la temps de se reposer 2 minutes .. temps de rien faire pfff 

Euh bonjour quand même :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2004)

Bien le bonjour à tous ... nases présents et à venir !!!!    
ps : en parlant de "nases" fait longtemps que j'ai plus croisé bebert !!!!! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

Hello la foule


----------



## naas (23 Juin 2004)

chalut les gens  de naas
reveillé 4 fois cette nuit par ma charmante fille qui ma offert un ipod ce week end dilemne, la brule vive maintenant parce qu'elle a merité ou attendre un petit peu que ma colère s'estompe vu quae dquand même un ipod   :love: bonne nuit a tous donc


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2004)

évite le rhum le matin s'il te plait naas ...  :hein:  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## loustic (24 Juin 2004)

Bonjour à tous.

Un dicton pour bien commencer la journée :

Araignée du soir espoir
Araignée du machin gratin.

Bonne journée.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2004)

Bonjour les gens 

 

beau soleil aujourd'hui


----------



## Luc G (24 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les gens
> 
> 
> 
> beau soleil aujourd'hui


 Ben, ici, c'est grisouille-marinade comme tous ces matins-ci. Conclusion, on n'aura pas de pluie, on aura chaud mais cette feignasse de soleil va rester à moitié sous la couette de la brume un bon moment.   Pendant que nous on bosse ! 

 PS. Je sais, le forums des râleurs, c'est pas ici mais il faut bien baguenauder parfois un peu plus loin de son terrier.


----------



## naas (24 Juin 2004)

loustic  lemmy
 a ceux qui arrivent, une journée qui débute sur macgé est une bonne journée


----------



## sylko (24 Juin 2004)

Excellente journée à tout le monde. 

Servez-vous.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> mais cette feignasse de soleil va rester à moitié sous la couette de la brume un bon moment.   Pendant que nous on bosse !



... et pourquoi le soleil n'aurait pas le droit de faire la sieste   

lui   

mmmmmm     

_au fond du couloir à gauche, je sais_


----------



## lumai (24 Juin 2004)

Bonjour Loustic

 Bonjour Lemmy

 Bonjour LucG

 Bonjour Sylko

 Bonjour Naas


----------



## lumai (24 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ... et pourquoi le soleil n'aurait pas le droit de faire la sieste



Mais non ! Y fait pas la sieste le soleil !!!  Il est juste venu faire un petit tour vers chez nous, pour une fois !


----------



## ginette107 (24 Juin 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Excellente journée à tout le monde.
> 
> Servez-vous.



Merci
 
bonne journée à tous


----------



## bebert (24 Juin 2004)

Bonjour ! Aujourd'hui, je suis accompagnateur pour la sortie scolaire. Souhaitez moi bon courage !


----------



## bebert (24 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bien le bonjour à tous ... nases présents et à venir !!!!
> ps : en parlant de "nases" fait longtemps que j'ai plus croisé bebert !!!!! :rateau:



 :mouais:


----------



## Luc G (24 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ... et pourquoi le soleil n'aurait pas le droit de faire la sieste
> 
> lui


 Parce que c'est pas l'heure !


----------



## Nephou (24 Juin 2004)

Bonjour à tous ; merci à Sylko pour les croissants et bon courage à bebert.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Juin 2004)

Bien fait pour toi !


----------



## lumai (24 Juin 2004)

Bonjour Roberto

 Bonjour Ginette 107

 Bonjour Bebert

 Bonjour Nephou

 Bonjour Finn Atlas


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Roberto
> 
> Bonjour Ginette 107
> 
> ...



 Bonjour lumai


----------



## Luc G (24 Juin 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour ! Aujourd'hui, je suis accompagnateur pour la sortie scolaire. Souhaitez moi bon courage !


 C'est aux pauvres gosses qu'il faudrait souhaiter bon courage ! Ils vont être bébertisés toute la journée, leurs parents vont plus les reconnaître; Ce soir, quand il faudra passer à table, on n'entendra plus que : "je demande un délai" (enfin, s'ils rentrent à l'heure...)


----------



## loustic (24 Juin 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est aux pauvres gosses qu'il faudrait souhaiter bon courage ! Ils vont être bébertisés toute la journée, leurs parents vont plus les reconnaître; Ce soir, quand il faudra passer à table, on n'entendra plus que : "je demande un délai" (enfin, s'ils rentrent à l'heure...)


Pauvre Bébert ! Pauvres gosses, on les fait sortir après
les avoir fait entrer à l'école!   
Puis on les fera rentrer et ressortir et ainsi de suite   
 :mouais:    
Tiens c'est comme ceux qui disent bonjour à ceux qui ont dit
bonjour à ceux qui ont dit bonjour... 

Bonjour à tous ceux à qui je n'ai pas encore dit bonjour.


----------



## lumai (25 Juin 2004)

Et ben quoi ???  Vous dormez tous ce matin ??? :sleep:  

C'est pas encore le week-end  ! Y fait soleil aujourd'hui pourtant !   

Faut pas rester sous la couette, je suis sure que ce sera une *bonne journée* pour vous tous !!! 
:love:


----------



## Luc G (25 Juin 2004)

Salut les tombés du lit et pour ceux qui ne sont pas encore tombés, comme dit lumai, il faudrait voir à émerger.

 PS. Loustic,  ne leur fais pas de phrases compliquée à cette heure, y en a certains qui vont prétexter un mal de crâne pour retourner d'où ils ne sont encore qu'à moitié sortis.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Juin 2004)

Bébert n'est pas rentré ?   
Serait-il parti les emmener à la chasse au trésor ?


----------



## ginette107 (25 Juin 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et ben quoi ???  Vous dormez tous ce matin ??? :sleep:
> 
> C'est pas encore le week-end  ! Y fait soleil aujourd'hui pourtant !
> 
> ...



bonjour 
et non on ne reste pas tous sous la couette, mais j'y serai bien restée :sleep:          
J'éspère que tu as raison et que  la journée sera bonne
Sinon ici c'est plutôt gris


----------



## bebert (25 Juin 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est aux pauvres gosses qu'il faudrait souhaiter bon courage ! Ils vont être bébertisés toute la journée, leurs parents vont plus les reconnaître; Ce soir, quand il faudra passer à table, on n'entendra plus que : "je demande un délai" (enfin, s'ils rentrent à l'heure...)



Salut les nases !
Euh Luc, mon groupe était le premier à entrer dans le bus... du retour ! 
Tout c'est bien passé, à part que j'ai la tête rouge comme une tomate.


----------



## bebert (25 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Bébert n'est pas rentré ?
> Serait-il parti les emmener à la chasse au trésor ?



*Carte*  aux trésors pas chasse aux trésor !


----------



## naas (25 Juin 2004)

Ralez pas dèes le matin, il fait beau   
 bonjour les gens


----------



## joanes (25 Juin 2004)

Le bien bonjour d'une aurore tardive.


----------



## Grug (25 Juin 2004)

aussi


----------



## joanes (25 Juin 2004)

"Ma génération vit dans un monde falsifié où les Treets s'appellent des M&M's." (Fabrice Pliskin)
et les raiders TWIX :mouais: (merci Clampin)


----------



## tatouille (25 Juin 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> "Ma génération vit dans un monde falsifié où les Treets s'appellent des M&M's." (Fabrice Pliskin)
> et les raiders TWIX :mouais: (merci Clampin)



Clampin is the new Prophet  
      

Drug sex and rock'n roll

et apres tu vomis toute la nuit

        

trop de twix falsifiés


----------



## Luc G (25 Juin 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Salut les nases !
> Euh Luc, mon groupe était le premier à entrer dans le bus... du retour !
> Tout c'est bien passé, à part que j'ai la tête rouge comme une tomate.


 Alors c'est pas étonnant que tu aies fait vinaigre pour rentrer. Et une salade de bebert, une !


----------



## tatouille (25 Juin 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Alors c'est pas étonnant que tu aies fait vinaigre pour rentrer. Et une salade de bebert, une !



je vois qu'on a tous raté l'aurore ici
         

hé patchouko


----------



## Nephou (25 Juin 2004)

BONJOUR À TOUS (je m'éclaircis toujours la voix au réveil) et bon début anticipé de week-end à tous


----------



## loustic (25 Juin 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut les tombés du lit et pour ceux qui ne sont pas encore tombés, comme dit lumai, il faudrait voir à émerger.
> 
> PS. Loustic,  ne leur fais pas de phrases compliquée à cette heure, y en a certains qui vont prétexter un mal de crâne pour retourner d'où ils ne sont encore qu'à moitié sortis.


Bonjour à tous.
Luc G G attendu avant de poster. Peut-être valait-il mieux
se lancer plus tôt dans des textes genre fractals.
Bonne journée.


----------



## bebert (26 Juin 2004)

Bonjour, moral dans les chaussettes ce matin. 
Je tiens à préciser que c'est pas à cause du match d'hier !  :rateau:


----------



## Lio70 (26 Juin 2004)

Pas trop mal dormi même si les Suédois vivant à Liège ont tourné comme des fous avec leurs voitures sur "mon" boulevard en klaxonnant à mort, en chantant et en agitant leurs drapeaux pour fêter la victoire. Enfin, avec les Italiens ç'aurait été bien pire vu leur nombre...
 

Le soleil poinct déjà à l'horizon; ce sera apparemment une belle journée. Mon cher bebert, prends une bonne tasse de thé et va prendre l'air et quelques croissants! Allez, je te mets un petit coup de boule pour t'encourager!


----------



## loustic (26 Juin 2004)

Bonjour à tous.
Quelle chance ! La nuit a été particulièrement calme.
Pas de klaxons ni de hurlements sinistres de la part
des insupportables supporters de la balle-au-pied.
Ouf !
Bonne journée.
Bébert du nerf !


----------



## naas (26 Juin 2004)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Juin 2004)

Musique !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Juin 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *Carte*  aux trésors pas chasse aux trésor !



Le mot "chasse" est mieux trouvé car j'ai dans l'idée que tu aurais bien pu chercher à en perdre quelques uns dès qu'il commenceraient à trop te chauffer  :love: 

Sinon des nouvelles de Sylvain ? 

dernier journée de taf (enfin  )


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juin 2004)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous


----------



## bebert (26 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Le mot "chasse" est mieux trouvé car j'ai dans l'idée que tu aurais bien pu chercher à en perdre quelques uns dès qu'il commenceraient à trop te chauffer  :love:



La conteuse a eu la bonne idée de raconter une histoire d'ogre. Alors l'après-midi, c'était la séance des questions-réponses lors de la promenade. "C'est quoi un ogre ?", "ça mange quoi un ogre ?"... 
Quand on est passé devant une vieille maison dans la forêt, ils croyaient tous que c'était la maison de l'ogre ! Ils avait tout peur héhé ! 
 :love:


----------



## bebert (27 Juin 2004)

Bonjour !   

Sortie scolaire suite 
La conteuse nous a donner deux énigmes à résoudre :

_"Je suis un mot qui commence par un E, qui fini par un E, et pourtant je ne contiens qu'une seule lettre."_ 

_"Quelle est la puissance électrique d'un coton tige ?"_ 

 :love:


----------



## naas (27 Juin 2004)

bebert pourquoi tu as les lunettes a cette heure ci ?  qu'a tu fait hier


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juin 2004)

Bonjour 

Dis-moi Naas, tu squattes le pendu toi   J'ai du tomber au moins 10 fois sur toi hier


----------



## bebert (27 Juin 2004)

C'est ma tenue disco ! (ceux qui connaissent les Simpsons comprendront. Il s'agit du personnage "Disco Stu").


----------



## naas (27 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ...Dis-moi Naas, tu squattes le pendu toi   J'ai du tomber au moins 10 fois sur toi hier


 c'est parce que l'algo est basé sur la qualité avant tout   benh moi je me suis trouvé qu'une fois et encore il a fallu que j'ai le lien de molgow    :rose: 

peuchere benjamin, a peine il sort un truc, on essaye de lui faire du reverse engineering  :rateau: 
hier (et encore aujourdhui) j'etais le numero 19   si vous voulez gagner cliquer ici pour naas  :love: 
bonne journée ratouche


----------



## macelene (27 Juin 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> C'est ma tenue disco ! (ceux qui connaissent les Simpsons comprendront. Il s'agit du personnage "Disco Stu").



oui mais je crois qu'aujourd'hui *C'est la tenue: maillot, serviette et Tongs à fleurs* 
qui s'impose.




Mais tu peux toujours garder tes lunettes...    :style:

Beau Dimanche à tous   :love:


----------



## Luc G (27 Juin 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour !
> 
> Sortie scolaire suite
> La conteuse nous a donner deux énigmes à résoudre :
> ...



Pour le premier, c'est facile, si tu veux, je développe.   
Pour le deuxième, je vois le jeu de mots mais j'hésite sur le nombre.


----------



## loustic (28 Juin 2004)

Bonjour à tous.

Soleil magnifique !

Soyez heureux !


----------



## bebert (28 Juin 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pour le premier, c'est facile, si tu veux, je développe.
> Pour le deuxième, je vois le jeu de mots mais j'hésite sur le nombre.



Bonjour à toutes et tous !
Vazy Luc, développe !


----------



## sylko (28 Juin 2004)

Arrrrgh! Ce n'est que lundi. La semaine va être longue. Courage. 

Bonne semaine à tout le monde.


----------



## Luc G (28 Juin 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Vazy Luc, développe !


 Vu que, d'une certaine façon, j'ai déjà répondu, faut quand même laisser les autres chercher un peu.

 Bonjour à tout le monde et bon lundi  OK je sors.


----------



## naas (28 Juin 2004)

moi je sors jamais le lundi, trop fatigué


----------



## Grug (28 Juin 2004)

Ah bon, c'est lundi ? :sleep:


----------



## Nephou (28 Juin 2004)

Par un malheureux concours de circonstance je serai difficilement joignable par téléphone aujourd'hui... le pied. Je vais enfin pouvoir bosser. Bon début de semaine à tous. Prenez le temps de profiter des quelques rayons de soleil qui nous rendent visite.


----------



## macelene (28 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Par un malheureux concours de circonstance je serai difficilement joignable par téléphone aujourd'hui... le pied. Je vais enfin pouvoir bosser. Bon début de semaine à tous. Prenez le temps de profiter des quelques rayons de soleil qui nous rendent visite.



Ben Nephou ????   :hein:  que se passe-t-il ???  plus d'avatar, plus de rire dans tes posts...

Allez ...  let's go...

*Por todas y todos... un dia de Pu.. Madre... con Sol, Amor y Sal y Pimienta ....  :love: * 

Hasta pronto....   :style:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Juin 2004)

rhââ :love: une journée glandouille ! 


 :hein:   vu le bordel qu'il y a ... y a du boulot en fait ...

Bonne journée 4 all


----------



## Nephou (28 Juin 2004)

'llo macelène, mes rires se trouvent coincés dans ma gorge par la faute des différents pollens flottant dans les airs. Pour l'avatar je vais peut-être faire un appel d'offre


----------



## macelene (28 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> 'llo macelène, mes rires se trouvent coincés dans ma gorge par la faute des différents pollens flottant dans les airs. Pour l'avatar je vais peut-être faire un appel d'offre



bon, alors rien de grave, je vois... Un petit coup de spchitt dans le nez et Zou !!!!   

Ah, tu connais le Gars qui dessine des avatars... ???  se fera un plaisir je crois


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> 'llo macelène, mes rires se trouvent coincés dans ma gorge par la faute des différents pollens flottant dans les airs. Pour l'avatar je vais peut-être faire un appel d'offre



Arg... Je compatis, je fais partie de la même «caste».   Vivement que tout soit bétonné, c'est nul les plantes.  

Bonne semaine à tous.


----------



## Nephou (28 Juin 2004)

Toi aussi la simple vision du générique de _la petite maison dans la prairie_ te fais éternuer et provoque une forte démangeaison ? On va pouvoir créer les [users] des antihistaminiques alors


----------



## macelene (28 Juin 2004)

*Vous savez quoi !!! il est  revenu notre Bigounet :love:* 

Bonjour ...


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi la simple vision du générique de _la petite maison dans la prairie_ te fais éternuer et provoque une forte démangeaison ? On va pouvoir créer les [users] des antihistaminiques alors



Ces dernières années ça va pas trop mal. Mais, certaines années, en étant plus jeune, c'était l'horreur (asthme, etc.).

On va faire un test... 






Ça va là?


----------



## Nephou (28 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On va faire un test...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Foiré,  je dois maintenant nettoyer l'écran et le clavier de mon Lulubook


----------



## Luc G (28 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Vivement que tout soit bétonné, c'est nul les plantes.


 Je te rappelle que la vigne, le houblon, l'orge, j'en passe même si elles sont pas forcément meilleures, sont des plantes. Sans parler des belles plantes.

 Alors dire que les plantes, c'est nul, ben c'est nul !


----------



## loustic (29 Juin 2004)

Bonjour à tous.

J'espère que je ne vous ai pas réveillés.

Continuez votre nuit.

  

Bonne journée !


----------



## naas (29 Juin 2004)

mardi aujourd'hui c'est la sainte nitouche 
bonne fête les nitouches


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juin 2004)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous 

Excellente journée ensoleillée et ... chaude... chaude


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> rhââ :love: une journée glandouille !
> 
> 
> :hein:   vu le bordel qu'il y a ... y a du boulot en fait ...
> ...



ne jamais remettre .. blablabla .. 


Au boulot


----------



## ginette107 (29 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à toutes et à tous
> 
> Excellente journée ensoleillée et ... chaude... chaude




merci  
oui la journée a l'air de s'annoncer chaude, heureusement que j'ai la clim au boulot         car déjà pas envie d'y aller ...


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juin 2004)

Have a nice sweet day everybody.


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Have a nice sweet day everybody.



For you too and good chocolate


----------



## Luc G (29 Juin 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> J'espère que je ne vous ai pas réveillés.
> 
> ...


 ç'aurait pas été de refus si cet andouille de soleil ne s'était pas senti obliger de claironner si tôt qu'il faisait jour (comme si je n'aurais pas pu l'apprendre en écoutant la radio tranquillement à 10 h). Conclusion, en fait de sainte nitouche, pour moi c'est saint turbin.

 [mode Culture à pas cher] Urbain V, pape lozérien (ce qui est quand même un comble pour un "urbain"), outre la construction d'un superbe pont à Quézac, histoire de valoriser la source, mais je m'égare..., outre, disais-je, organisa le retour de la papauté à Rome après la parenthèse avignonnaise, laissant ainsi la place de l'horloge à Jean Vilar et Mireille Mathieu. A défaut d'être synonyme de congés payés (j'en vois qui tirent la langue), il a toute la reconnaissance des vaches d'Aubrac qui montent le 25 mai, pour la Saint-urbain donc, à l'estive, là-haut, comme le dit si bien Julien gracq : "Là où plus haut que tous les arbres, la terre nappée de basalte hausse et déplisse dans l&#180;air bleu une paume immensément vide"
  [/mode culture à pas cher]

  Bon et maintenant, bordel, debout les crabes, la marée monte. !


----------



## Nephou (29 Juin 2004)

Guten Morgen !  (un sourire pour macelene)

Pis en allemand, y'a pas de raison


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Juin 2004)

Après une semaine de vacances je vais pouvoir me reposer, bonne journée à toutes et à tous :love:


----------



## loustic (29 Juin 2004)

...synonyme de congés payés (j'en vois qui tirent la langue), il a toute la reconnaissance des vaches d'Aubrac qui montent le 25 mai, pour la Saint-urbain donc, à l'estive, là-haut...

Ah les vaches, elles en ont de la chance !
D'Aubrac à Espalion, la plus belle route du monde.


----------



## Luc G (29 Juin 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> D'Aubrac à Espalion, la plus belle route du monde.


 Je la préfère dans l'autre sens. Maintenant, si tu la fais en vélo, je comprends.


----------



## macelene (29 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Guten Morgen !  (un sourire pour macelene)
> 
> Pis en allemand, y'a pas de raison



Merci Nephou. Et j'en ai besoin de sourires et de rires...
Pero, no importa...  So soy como soy, con mi parte de risa y de tristeza... :rose:

*Que LA Vie Eclate de rire et de bonheur pour vous tous...* 

  :style: 

:love:


----------



## loustic (29 Juin 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je la préfère dans l'autre sens. Maintenant, si tu la fais en vélo, je comprends.


Oui, elle est encore plus belle dans les deux sens...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juin 2004)

Salut tout le monde et bonne journée !!!! 

Petit conseil pratique du jour :

...on peut avantageusement remplacer une calculatrice par un opposum ! Il convient toutefois de ne pas oublier que, comme son nom l'indique, ce charmant animal ne fait que les additions !!!


----------



## loustic (30 Juin 2004)

Bonjour TheBig, bonjour Roberto, bonjour les autres.

Si vous n'avez pas entendu un bruit comme POUM ou OPOSSUM
c'est que vous n'êtes pas tombé du lit.
Debout !


----------



## sylko (30 Juin 2004)

Excellente journée à tout le monde!


----------



## bebert (30 Juin 2004)

Bonjour à toutes et tous ! :love:  :love:  :love:

_PS : Réponses aux questions posées l'autre jour : enveloppe, 2 watts. :rateau:  _


----------



## guytantakul (30 Juin 2004)

Bonjour à tous ! 
À l'instar de Roberto, je me pose des questions sur la faculté qu'ont les enfants de se réveiller aux aurores le jour où ils peuvent enfin faire l'inverse...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2004)

miaooooooooou


----------



## GlobaliaCat (30 Juin 2004)

Bonjour


----------



## ginette107 (30 Juin 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Excellente journée à tout le monde!




merci  
idem


----------



## naas (30 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...on peut avantageusement remplacer une calculatrice par un opposum ! Il convient toutefois de ne pas oublier que, comme son nom l'indique, ce charmant animal ne fait que les additions !!!


 :love:  :love:  :love: 
un bon rire dès le matin il y a pas mieux
merci ze big   
bonjour a toutes zé tous


----------



## Nephou (30 Juin 2004)

Bonjour à tous et excellente journée à tous.

Messahe personnel à Roberto : « j'ai eu des problème de téléphone mais ça va s'arranger » je répète « j'ai eu des problèmes de téléphone mais ça va s'arranger »


----------



## macelene (30 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous et excellente journée à tous.
> 
> Messahe personnel à Roberto : « j'ai eu des problème de téléphone mais ça va s'arranger » je répète « j'ai eu des problèmes de téléphone mais ça va s'arranger »



 Message personnel à Nephou    "alors ça y est on se dévoile..."  

*Por todos los demas, un dia con sol y pimienta....   :love:*


----------



## Luc G (30 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...on peut avantageusement remplacer une calculatrice par un opposum ! Il convient toutefois de ne pas oublier que, comme son nom l'indique, ce charmant animal ne fait que les additions !!!


 Je n'ai jamais eu la moindre calculatrice. C'est grave, docteur ? 
 je n'ai jamais eu d'opossum non plus. Dois-je suivre un traitement ? 

 Bonjour tout les tombés du lit. Pour les autres, allez, on les pousse ! y a pas de raison !


----------



## loustic (30 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde et bonne journée !!!!
> 
> Petit conseil pratique du jour :
> 
> ...on peut avantageusement remplacer une calculatrice par un opposum ! Il convient toutefois de ne pas oublier que, comme son nom l'indique, ce charmant animal ne fait que les additions !!!


Faire des additions, peut-être, mais trouver la somme ?
L' opossum n'y fait rien.    
Il endort.
C'est une bête de somme.  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2004)

J'émerge, il fait beau, bon après-midi à tous.


----------



## loustic (1 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour à tous.
Les nuages sont là.
Provocateurs, ils gardent les gouttes pour eux.
Saletés de nuages !
Bonne journée !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juillet 2004)

Salut loustic ... ! Passe une excellente journée ! 
...et bonjour à tout le monde ...:rateau: :rateau: 

ps : jeudi aujourd'hui !!!!   :love:


----------



## Luc G (1 Juillet 2004)

Salut tout le monde. Méfie-toi, Roberto, avec theBig dans les parages, ta progéniture va te réclamer des frites, ça c'est sûr une fois !


----------



## lumai (1 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour Tous !!!


----------



## naas (1 Juillet 2004)




----------



## bebert (1 Juillet 2004)

Bon 1er juillet ! Aujourd'hui, première journée de vacances scolaires ! Mes enfants, ça fait bientôt trois semaines qu'ils sont sur la plage en Vendée. :rateau:


----------



## lumai (1 Juillet 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> SALUC G !
> SALUMAI !!
> :hein:



Houlalaaaa ! 
:mouais: 
 

Mais t'es en pleine forme ce matin !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juillet 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> SALUT TOI JE TAPE D'UNE MAIN DE L'AUTRE JE SERS DE SUPPORT AU PARESSEUX PLEIN DE BISCUIT DE LAIT ET D'ÉCLAT DE RIRE : L'ORANGE DE MACGÉ çA LUI PLAIT !!
> BONNE JOURNÉE À TOUS !
> ... ET À TOUTES !!!!
> :love: :love:


Arffff !!!     ... d'ou les majuscules !!! 

  ... mais c'est dangereux de faire deux choses à la fois, surtout avec Roberto Junior !!!!! ... 
... d'une main tu tapes, et de l'autre, tu goinfres RJ ... imagine que, perdu dans tes pensées bellucinesques, tu fasses le contraire ... résultat : et de un t'as plus de Mac, et de deux, tu deviens un père indigne qui baffe son fils !!!! 

...perso, et connaissant mes faibles facultés à faire deux choses à la fois (par exemple, je ne lis jamais aux toilettes !!!), je ne m'y risquerai pas !


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2004)

Yoooooooooooooooop tout le monde


----------



## tomtom (1 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour Zatoutes et Zatousses  






J'adôôôôre Chapi Chapo :love:


----------



## Nephou (1 Juillet 2004)

B'jour tout le monde... excellente journée à ceux qui peuvent se le permettre... [pause café] finalement cette journée s'annonce bien : mon compte d'accès au réseau Air Liquide a expiré    me rest plus que le lulubook


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Juillet 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Mes enfants, ça fait bientôt trois semaines qu'ils sont sur la plage en Vendée. :rateau:



à ce propos j'ai intercepté une carte qu'ils t'ont envoyé


----------



## tomtom (1 Juillet 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Arrête de draguer.
> Ouais je sais : _"Je drague pas je discute !"_



Oui oui, j'ai toujours eu un faible pour les p'tites blondes qui portent de grands chapeaux assortis à leur grenouillères rouges. :love:



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Salut Tomtom !*
> Ça boume ?



Pas mal, merci


----------



## Juste en passant (1 Juillet 2004)

Bien l'bonjour d'un pôv' travailleur pas encore immigré (délocalisation oblige... )


----------



## loustic (2 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour les MacGéistes.

Hier c'était le 1er juillet,
aujourd'hui on est déjà le 2.
Le temps passe vite !!!

Très bonne journée.


----------



## Anonyme. (2 Juillet 2004)

fini de bosser  je me délocalise


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juillet 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tiens la grosse pluie d'été s'est arrêtée. Ça doit sentir bon, je vais ouvrir la fenêtre et faire respirer ça au p'tit. *Ah non, il est en body.*
> Où l'est son gilet ?
> _Z'avez pas vu son gilet ?_
> Le rouge foncé ??


Ah Roberto !:love: :love: 

Si je pouvais être encore un petit gaillard à grosse tétine, haut comme 3 pommes, fleurant bon la crême Mustella, le jus d'orange et les Betterfood ... c'est toi que je choisirais comme "papa" !!!!!   
:love:


----------



## Luc G (2 Juillet 2004)

Salut les tombés du lit, c'est vendredi. Heureusement  Ici toujours pas l'ombre d'une pluie et pas beaucoup d'ombre non plus, c'est pas moi qui ai pris le gilet, Roberto. Pas vraiment nécessaire ici.


----------



## ginette107 (2 Juillet 2004)

bonjour tous  

Bientôt le weekend : samedi barbecue
                              dimanche, petite baignade ds un lac


Tout de suite on se sent mieux pour aller bosser


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Juillet 2004)

Bonjours à tout le monde 

Alors beaucoup partent en vacances?


----------



## naas (2 Juillet 2004)

ca fait toujours du bien de vous lire le matin  
aller hop au boulot ! bonne journée 

aujourd'hui c'ess la sainte igraphie, bonne fete les igraphie


----------



## Luc G (2 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> aujourd'hui c'ess la sainte igraphie, bonne fete les igraphie


 Le pharmacien m'a donné un calendrier spécial "tombés du lit" c'est marqué tous les jours "Saint Tol", c'est normal ? Il a une drôle de devise, ce saint : "ça fait du bien là ou ça fait mal". L'hagiographie n'est plus ce qu'elle était.


----------



## Nephou (2 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour à tous, bon vendredi (je ne devrais pas être là mais faut que je négocie un truc ce matin) car je déménage : passage de 35 à 80 mètres carrés. Comment meubler  Bopn ben on verra, @+ tous aussi nombreux que vous soyez.


----------



## lumai (2 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour Tous !!!
   

Bon déménagement à toi Nephou !!! 
_Apparemment Luc G t'a déjà préparer le Saint Tol_ :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous, bon vendredi (je ne devrais pas être là mais faut que je négocie un truc ce matin) car je déménage : passage de 35 à 80 mètres carrés. Comment meubler  Bopn ben on verra, @+ tous aussi nombreux que vous soyez.



 :mouais: ça se meuble plus vite que tu ne crois ... au début on se sent mal dans ltout ce "vide", et alors on rajoute on rajoute, et un jour (deux ou trois mois après avoir emménager) on se rend compte qu'il y à TROP de meubles !  :mouais: 

Alors on prend un appart plus grand ...   

 conclusion du jour : _l'espace c'est bien ..._



Attention les oreilles ... c'est l'heure de mon bonjour pas trop matinal ... 


BoooOOOOooooonnnjouuuUUUUUurrR




  je vous avais prévenu ! 


PS : cherche victime, toujours de bonne humeur, avec beaucoup d'humour,acceptant la dérision et pratiquant l'auto-dérision sans retenue, afin de libérer mon cobaye actuel, qui le pauvre, arrive à bout (il faut dire que je ne le ménage pas) ... ce fut un bon cobaye, toujour là pour trouver mes "blagues" drôles ... :love: ... aaaaaaah je l'aimais bien ... :rose:

 mais *sa femme* elle, elle ne veut pas partager !!!! 

 Egoïste va !

(  ZEBig, tu pourra dire à ta chère d'arrêter de me harceler comme ça : oui je te libère ...)




PS pour Nephou : tu vois Nephou ce post me paraissais vide et en deux temps trois mouvements, je l'ai bien rempli !!!    :hein: :affraid:


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour à tous


----------



## loustic (2 Juillet 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Encore une semaine* pour boucler tous les délires en cours (Paris inclus !), et _à moi les étendues limousines !_


Roberto, le gilet, le rouge foncé, est dans la limousine.
Faut chercher méticuleusement et cela va prendre
beaucoup de temps.
Peut-être, vue la longueur du bestiau, jusqu'à demain.
Et on sera déjà le... voyons...le...  

    

Sinon attention au limogeage !


----------



## Luc G (2 Juillet 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> et _à moi les étendues limousines !_


 Elles s'étendent plus facilement que les autres, les limousines ???

 Bougez pas, je connais le chemin.:love:


----------



## bebert (2 Juillet 2004)

Il est pas encore midi ? Ouf ! Alors *Bonjour les nases et nasettes !*   :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> (  ZEBig, tu pourra dire à ta chère d'arrêter de me harceler comme ça : oui je te libère ...)


Arrrghhhhh !!!!!!! :casse: :casse: :casse:  ...... lourdé, cassé, éjecté avant même que ça ne débute !!!:rateau: 

... un record !:rateau: 

ps : de toutes manières, ça n'aurait pas pu marcher : J'AI PEUR DES TRIDENTS !!!!!:sick: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: 

:love:  Arf !


----------



## loustic (3 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour à tous.

C'est arrivé !
Les journalistes de différentes radios ont donné la même info ce matin :
nous sommes bien le 3 juillet. Incroyablement inexorable !
Cela n'empêche pas le soleil de briller.
Profitons-en.
Bonne journée


----------



## Anonyme. (3 Juillet 2004)

sale journée aujourd'hui : comme le dit Pulco, il fait trop chaud pour travailler


----------



## Lio70 (3 Juillet 2004)

Salut mon cher loustic! Bon week-end à toi et à tout(e)s les autres. 

Aujourd'hui, prologue du tour de France à Liège. Cela se passe juste sous mes fenêtres! C'était toute une aventure de sortir et rentrer chez soi dans le quartier ces deux derniers jours. Montage de gradins par ci; barrières nadar par là. Et le trafic interdit sur notre boulevard généralement si encombré; assez surréaliste. Vu ma passion pour le cyclisme, je vais prendre ma douche, emballer mon iBook et foutre le camp chez mon père 3 pâtés de maison plus loin pour avoir la paix...


----------



## naas (3 Juillet 2004)




----------



## Lio70 (3 Juillet 2004)

Ouah, l'autre, avec son smiley géant!    :love:


----------



## naas (3 Juillet 2004)




----------



## naas (4 Juillet 2004)

Oh c'est rigolo je fini hier et commence aujourd'hui  :love: 
bon dimanche vous pouvez éteindre la télévision et reprendre une vie normale


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

>



Tiens le copain de Bassman 


Bonjour et bon dimanche  C'est l'anniversaire de Global :love:


----------



## Lio70 (4 Juillet 2004)

'lut! Un super-bon anniversaire à Global!


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2004)

bonjour à tous et bonne semaine, moi je vais me coucher je suis un peu fatigué :sleep:


----------



## loustic (5 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour Dark, bonjour tous.  

La pluie est un peu là,
elle endort,
elle fait pousser les belles plantes comme vous tous.   

Bonne semaine.


----------



## molgow (5 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour à tous... réveil difficile.. je me suis couché à 3h30.. à 6h j'étais debout :sleep:
Et la journée s'annonce longue... :affraid:


----------



## yerodis (5 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour.
C'est reparti pour de nouvelles aventures...


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juillet 2004)

Oui, effectivement 

Bonjour à toutes et à tous  Je vous souhaite une excellente journée


----------



## tomtom (5 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour à tous 

Du boulot jusqu'au dessus de la tête ... profitons-en temps qu'on en a


----------



## Luc G (5 Juillet 2004)

Quand faut y aller, faut y aller, qu'ils disaient, alors on y est. Alors bon courage à ceux qui, comme moi, y sont déjà et encore plus de courage à ceux qui traînent encore au lit et qui devront bien finir par se lever, un jour ou l'autre.


----------



## guytantakul (5 Juillet 2004)

Mon patron est à New-York !
Vacances en entreprise pour moi ! Bonne journée à tous !


----------



## Nephou (5 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous... j'suis fatigué comme un vendredi soir et bien plus... vivement les vacances (plus que 10 jours à tenir).


P.S. : lorna avait raison, ça se remplit vite et (trop ? ) facilement


----------



## bebert (5 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour les gens, les matutinaux, les nases, les newbies, les tombés du lit, les modos, les admins, les dames et les autres ! :rateau:


----------



## naas (5 Juillet 2004)

Mais tout le moden est reveillé ce matin  :affraid: ah benh pourquoi ?
ah oui c'est lundi   alors ... BON LUNDI


----------



## macelene (5 Juillet 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à toutes et à tous... j'suis fatigué comme un vendredi soir et bien plus... vivement les vacances (plus que 10 jours à tenir).
> 
> 
> P.S. : lorna avait raison, ça se remplit vite et (trop ? ) facilement



HEllo vous tous, ya du soleil dans la Maison...  je vous salue 
:love: 

Et c'est pas fini de se remplir... ça n'arrê^te jamais... Elle est étrange cette loi de la Nature de remplir tous les espaces vides. 
Comme si dans le fond on avait horreur du vide...


----------



## Nephou (5 Juillet 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> HEllo vous tous, ya du soleil dans la Maison...  je vous salue
> :love:
> 
> Et c'est pas fini de se remplir... ça n'arrê^te jamais... Elle est étrange cette loi de la Nature de remplir tous les espaces vides.
> Comme si dans le fond on avait horreur du vide...


 Pas grave, la prochaine fois j'inaugurerai les AED (Apple Expo Déménagemen)


----------



## lumai (5 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour et bonne semaine à tous !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Juillet 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous
> Du boulot jusqu'au dessus de la tête ... profitons-en temps qu'on en a


...idem pour moi ! ... d'ailleurs je ne fais que passer ! :rateau: 

Une excellente semaine à tout le monde !!!!!


----------



## Cillian (5 Juillet 2004)

Ouf c'est pas encore trop tard,

Bonjour à tous et bonne semaine


----------



## sylko (5 Juillet 2004)

Excellente semaine à toute la chambrée.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> P.S. : lorna avait raison, ça se remplit vite et (trop ? ) facilement



Ah tu as été plus rapide que moi !


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2004)

Quoi      

c'est déjà le matin :mouais:    :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Quoi
> 
> c'est déjà le matin :mouais:    :sleep:



Demain matin je ne pourrai poster ... alors je prends les devants ...   

 :rose:     :rose:   

PS : Bonjour à tous ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Demain matin je ne pourrai poster ... alors je prends les devants ...
> 
> :rose:     :rose:
> 
> PS : Bonjour à tous ...



alors bonjour à toi


----------



## loustic (5 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Demain matin je ne pourrai poster ... alors je prends les devants ...
> 
> :rose:     :rose:
> 
> PS : Bonjour à tous ...


Prenons de l'avance : Bonjour pour chaque jour de la semaine !  
Et puis aussi bonjour pour le 17 Août 2004.
Et encore pour le 19 janvier 4153, je serai absent.


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Demain matin je ne pourrai poster ... alors je prends les devants ...
> 
> :rose:     :rose:
> 
> PS : Bonjour à tous ...



pareil


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juillet 2004)

Un excellent mardi pour tout le monde .... 

ps : salut loustic ! :love:


----------



## sylko (6 Juillet 2004)

Excellente journée à tous les tombé(e)s du lit. 


Servez-vous, ils sont encore chauds


----------



## naas (6 Juillet 2004)

hummmm que cela sent bon     
en irlande c'est pas encore les pays des pains au chocolat et croissants   alors mangez pour moi   bonne journée a toutes et tous

ps: le fil de l'aurore il ferme a quelle heure dans la journée


----------



## guytantakul (6 Juillet 2004)

A l'origine, c'était 8h, si je me souviens bien, mais ça a du évoluer 
Bonne journée à toutes et à tous !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour à tous, pour une fois que je suis sur macgé à cette heure là !


----------



## Nephou (6 Juillet 2004)

Oulà ça passe vite : déjà 43 minutes que je suis devant mon écran noir et je ne vous ai toujours pas souhaité le bon jour 
 [mode lorna]
 BIEN LE BONJOUR à TOUS
 [/mode lorna]


----------



## Luc G (6 Juillet 2004)

J'ai oublié de passer ici dire bonjour, veuillez excuser ma désinvolture ou mon neurone ensomeillé, comme vous le sentez  Et joyeux mardi. Pour ceux qui ont du temps en trop, checher dans la bibliothèque ou la librairie à Melville, Herman. Et là vous trouverez un "Mardi" vraiment exotique, de quoi vous occupez jusqu'au mardi prochain (s'il y en a qui ont mis le turbo, ils n'ont qu'à se faire Robinson Crusoé vendredi  ).


----------



## lumai (6 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour à Tous !!!     

C'est un bien beau mardi ensoleillé qui a commencé, n'est-ce pas !!!
 :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2004)

non non non tu n'y es pas du tout Nephou ...

[mode Lorna la vraie l'authentique l'unique l'irremplaçable (et la modeste) on ]

*BoooOOOOOooooOOObnjouuuuUUUUuuuur * 

[mode Lorna la vraie l'authentique l'unique l'irremplaçable et la modeste) off ]


Voilà ...   

PS : finallement je suis là !


----------



## Nephou (6 Juillet 2004)

Merci de cette précisiopn : faut que je m'entraîne moi.

arobaseplus


----------



## loudjena (6 Juillet 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> J'ai oublié de passer ici dire bonjour, veuillez excuser ma désinvolture ou mon neurone ensomeillé, comme vous le sentez  Et joyeux mardi. Pour ceux qui ont du temps en trop, checher dans la bibliothèque ou la librairie à Melville, Herman. Et là vous trouverez un "Mardi" vraiment exotique, de quoi vous occupez jusqu'au mardi prochain (s'il y en a qui ont mis le turbo, ils n'ont qu'à se faire Robinson Crusoé vendredi  ).



Et pour la semaine des 4 jeudis, tu as quoi en rayon ?


----------



## loustic (7 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour à tous.
Excellente journée.

Je devais être absent ce matin. Changement de programme.
Mais pour 4153 je serai bien ailleurs. Bonjour à l'avance donc.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juillet 2004)

Arf ! Salut loustic et une excellente journée ensoleillée à tout le monde, nases et nasettes !!!   

Euh loustic, si ça peut te consoler, en 4153, y'a beaucoup de chance que je sois ailleurs aussi ... :rateau: 

ps : d'ailleurs, et si on se faisait rendez-vous dans 2.149 ans pour faire un petit point sur la situation ???????


----------



## Nephou (7 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde  que de lecture ce matin  heureusement que je n'ai plus l'ADSL sinon mon emménégement n'avancerait plus le soir :rateau:  Singapour dans sept jours, Singapour dans sept jours :love:


----------



## naas (7 Juillet 2004)

bonjour loustic, the big et nephou (pourquoi singapore ?)   
happy day


----------



## guytantakul (7 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour les travailleurs ! (et les autres aussi, hein, faut pas croire)


----------



## Juste en passant (7 Juillet 2004)

Salut du matin

Malin  

Quant au soir

Toujours peu d'espoir


----------



## macelene (7 Juillet 2004)

Bon Matin... vous Tous  :style: 
 :love:

Soleil caché, matin fré...


----------



## Luc G (7 Juillet 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Et pour la semaine des 4 jeudis, tu as quoi en rayon ?


 J'avais entendu parler de "Starrhouarce, le retour du jeudi" mais quand j'ai voulu en parler, y en a qui ont fait exactement ça :  et qui m'ont dit que je pouvais retourner me coucher, ce que mon inconscience professionnelle m'a empêché de faire. 

  Enfin, bonjour tout le monde.

 PS Pour theBig, pour moi aujourd'hui, c'est frites. Enfin si la friteuse ne fait sauter les plombs qu'une fois ou deux. Faut vraiement que je m'en occupe de celle-là.


----------



## Nephou (7 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> bonjour loustic, the big et nephou (pourquoi singapore ?)
> happy day


 Parceque j'y vais (enfait nous ya llons mais je ne savais pas comment tourner ma phrase) en vacances  (y retrouver le frère de ma ch'tite femme). Et que cela fait 10 mois que je n'en ai pas eu. Ma destination la plus éloigné de cette année était Clermond-F. pour l'AES


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juillet 2004)

...et une excellente journée pour tout le monde !!!!! 

(j'avais presque oublié que c'était jeudi aujourd'hui !!!!    )

:love: :love:


----------



## benjamin (8 Juillet 2004)

... ce matin, c'est la grande braderie des coups de boule. Un coup aux cinq premiers levés (c'est pratique de ne pas être restreint  :rateau: )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juillet 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> ... ce matin, c'est la grande braderie des coups de boule. Un coup aux cinq premiers levés (c'est pratique de ne pas être restreint :rateau: )


Euh ! Pourrais-je en avoir un dédicacé ??? ... c'est pour encadrer !!! :love:


----------



## bebert (8 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour m'sieur'dam !   :love:


----------



## loustic (8 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour à tous, grands et petits.

Que le Bon Dieu vous bénisse,
Vous fasse le nez comme j'ai la cuisse !


----------



## joanes (8 Juillet 2004)

[mode l'ami ricoré/on] Bon bon bonjour, je me lève et il fait pas frais. Bon bon bonjour je me lève, toujours du  mauvais pieds. Bobonbonjour, c'est super MacGé... [mode l'ami ricoré/off] :rose: 


Bon, sinon bonne journée à tous :rateau:


----------



## joanes (8 Juillet 2004)

t'ain j'ai failli me faire griller sur le coudboule. Moi Msieur, moi Msieur, j'en veux.


----------



## naas (8 Juillet 2004)

oh c'est ouvert ?   
aller bonne journée le gens


----------



## Luc G (8 Juillet 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ne nous laissons pas impressionner !!
> _*Pour moi plus que deux jours avant les vacances...*_  :rose:  :love:  :love:


 Roberto, mon semblable, mon frère !   Nous vacancerons ensemble. J'espère que les tombés du lit avaient suivi les consignes de la sécurité routière et allumé leurs quinquets avant de poser le pied sur le camion du petit : c'est que ça roule ces trucs-là


----------



## Nephou (8 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour à tous et aussi à ceux qui, comme moi, comptent les jours les séparant d'une destination de rêve -- ou pas --, de leur famille -- ou non -- et d'un repos bien mérité. Bonjour également à ceux qui trouvent que la souris est bien pesante et le solel bien tentant. Bonjour en fin et tout particulier à toutes celles qui sont prêtes ou s'apprètent pour faire la joie de toute une journée. 

Voilà voilà


----------



## Nephou (8 Juillet 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Bonne journée à toi !*
> :love:


 Tant d'amour et de convivialité m'émeuvent au plus haut point en ces périodes troubles de charettes, de cartons et de bisous dans le cou de temps en temps.


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juillet 2004)

Bonne journée les amis...  :style: 

_Baby doll, my baby doll
You're just fine the way you are
So what's the matter?
Where's the problem?
They don't love you 
'Cause they don't know you
Like I do

Can you see
It's amazing what you do to me
Took my heart and made me feel things
I never felt before
It's changing me
Which direction so certainly
Shook me up and threw me around
Helped me learn to breathe
It all in

Tiger lily, my tiger lily
You're just wild
You're as wild as they come
So what's the trouble?
Where's the problem?
You're just a growing beautiful someone

Can you see
It's amazing what you do to me
Took my heart and made me feel things
I never felt before
It's changing me
Which direction so certainly
Shook me up and threw me around
Helped me learn to breathe
It all in

When I was afraid to reach out
Oh, when I was the one to run
You came along with a new lease on love
To show me how it's done

Can you see
It's amazing what you do to me
Took my heart and made me feel things
I never felt before
It's changing me
Which direction so certainly
Shook me up and threw me around
Helped me learn to breathe
It all in

Helped me learn to breathe it all in
_


----------



## Cillian (8 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour à tous.  



			
				Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous et aussi à ceux qui, comme moi, comptent les jours les séparant d'une destination de rêve -- ou pas --, de leur famille -- ou non -- et d'un repos bien mérité. Bonjour également à ceux qui trouvent que la souris est bien pesante et le solel bien tentant. Bonjour en fin et tout particulier à toutes celles qui sont prêtes ou s'apprètent pour faire la joie de toute une journée.
> 
> Voilà voilà



N'omettons pas non plus de saluer ceux qui comptent toujours en semaines,un peu plus de 8 en ce qui me concerne.


----------



## Nephou (8 Juillet 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> [mode_MAPSOJ_mise_au_point_sait_on_jamais_ON]
> _Néphou ?
> Quelques que puissent être nos rapports dans l'avenir, et tenant compte malgré tout du fait que je te considère avec une bienveillance respectueuse teintée d'admiration, Néphou : *ESSAYE JAMAIS DE ME FAIRE UN BISOU DANS LE COU !*_
> [/mode_MAPSOJ_mise_au_point_sait_on_jamais_OFF]


 
 M'enfin :casse: ve parlais de feux ve ma femme :casse:


----------



## lumai (8 Juillet 2004)

*Bonne journée à Vous Tous !!!*   

_un peu de vert pour vous porter chance..._  

En tout cas la journée commence bien pour moi : elle me rapproche grandement de mes vacances !!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Juillet 2004)

Bonne journée à tout le monde !!!  


Ouais ok, j'ai un peu de retard mais une réunion de la plus haute importance m'a empêchée de me connecter dès l'aube....


----------



## molgow (8 Juillet 2004)

Je me lève à l'instant, alors je vous dis tous un grand bonjour


----------



## lumai (8 Juillet 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Rhââ !!!
> _J' me suis encore énervé un peu vite !!!_



Oulàlà... 
ça te fait vraiment un drôle d'effet quand tu t'énerves, toi !!!!


----------



## Bilbo (9 Juillet 2004)

Six heures et demi et personne n'a encore dit "Bonjour" !  Ça sent les vacances.  

Bonjour. 

À+


----------



## purestyle (9 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour !

Moi je ne suis toujours pas couché.


----------



## benjamin (9 Juillet 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Six heures et demi et personne n'a encore dit "Bonjour" !  Ça sent les vacances.
> 
> Bonjour.
> 
> À+



J'attends la bonne heure. Celle à laquelle il est crédible de se lever, qui en fait est plutôt l'heure à laquelle je me couche. :rose:


----------



## anntraxh (9 Juillet 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> J'attends la bonne heure. Celle à laquelle il est crédible de se lever, qui en fait est plutôt l'heure à laquelle je me couche. :rose:



Bonne nuit Benjamin ... 

et bonjour à tous !


----------



## bebert (9 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour ann :love:


----------



## naas (9 Juillet 2004)

bonne nuit les insomniaques, bonjour les travailleurs


----------



## loustic (9 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour à tous.

Bonne journée.

*Hé !   Ho! les vancanciers n'oubliez pas vos cht'ites laines !* 

Ni vos *impers froissés à la columbo !*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour ! Allez aujourd'hui, je bosse dans la mayo  
_rien d'étonnant à ce qu'ils gagnent tout le temps  _


----------



## Luc G (9 Juillet 2004)

Salut à tous les matutinaux. Je vous souhaite plein de bonnes choses. Et puis profitez bien de mes salutations parce que je suis à moins de 24 heures des congés et que je m'en vais devenir épisodique pour un bon moment 

 Comment ça, vous vous en tapez le coquillard et pas qu'un peu !


----------



## guytantakul (9 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour et bonne journ' à tous !


----------



## naas (9 Juillet 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour ! Allez aujourd'hui, je bosse dans la mayo ...[/I]


il parait que la mayo niaise, c'est vrai ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juillet 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous les matutinaux. Je vous souhaite plein de bonnes choses. Et puis profitez bien de mes salutations parce que je suis à moins de 24 heures des congés et que je m'en vais devenir épisodique pour un bon moment
> 
> Comment ça, vous vous en tapez le coquillard et pas qu'un peu !



Les grands mots tout de suite, non je dirais qu'on s'en fiche carrément c'est tout!     



Bonne journée à ceux qui passeront par ici et, éventuellement, aux autres aussi  Quand à ceux qui sont prêts à partir en vacances et bien...n'oubliez pas de prendre le soleil avec vous!


----------



## lumai (9 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour à tous les lève-tôt  et puis aussi à tous les couche-tard  !!!

Au programme pour ce soir :  *valises !!!*


----------



## Nephou (9 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour (bref mais cordial) pour journée pluvieuse.


----------



## macelene (9 Juillet 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça, vous vous en tapez le coquillard et pas qu'un peu !



avec une pince de homard trempée dans la mayonaise     

Bonnes vacances où que vous soyez, faites pas trop de con....ries, et :love: à tous... à bientot


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Juillet 2004)

Un saludo a todos (ça c'est pour dans 15 jours  ).

Un bonjour à tous les lecteurs acharnés ainsi qu'aux passants égarés.  

Je souhaite de bonnes vacances à ceusse qui sont sur le départ, en vous souhaitant du bon temps, dans tous les sens du terme !


----------



## loustic (9 Juillet 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> ...je suis à moins de 24 heures des congés et que je m'en vais devenir épisodique pour un bon moment
> Comment ça, vous vous en tapez le coquillard et pas qu'un peu !


Bonjour.
Surtout ne pas oublier
*le pull* 
*anticanicule.*


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour aux anti-vacances  et bon vent aux autres


----------



## loustic (10 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour aux anti-vacances  et bon vent aux autres


 Des vacances à Globalia ?

Bonjour et bonne journée à tous.


----------



## Lio70 (10 Juillet 2004)

Excellent week-end à tous!  :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Juillet 2004)

Salut tout le monde, pas le temps de faire la bise :love:

Allez aujourd'hui ce sera une journée .. béarnaisse .. ou tartare on verra


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Juillet 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Excellent week-end à tous!  :love:



pourrais tout de même attendre la fin de la journée de boulot pour le dire


----------



## naas (10 Juillet 2004)

buena fina setimana a tutti


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Juillet 2004)

Grazie mille, a te anche


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Allez aujourd'hui ce sera une journée .. béarnaisse



*Béarnaise !* Bordel de nom de Moi, quoi !

Allez, bon week-end à toutes et à tous. M'en vais retrouver Léon le cochon et ses potes.


----------



## naas (10 Juillet 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Grazie mille, a te anche


grazie mile, speriamo avere un tempo bello qui a dublin, non mi piache veramente il piove
une buena giornata


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> grazie mile, speriamo avere un tempo bello qui a dublin, non mi piache veramente il piove
> une buena giornata



Je traduis pour les gens qui ne comprennent pas l'italien :

"Je me remets doucement de la mort de Jean Lefebvre, mais j'espère que le week-end sera moins triste. En attendant, je me taperais bien des lasagnes. Va comprendre..."


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Juillet 2004)

Sono nello stesso caso in Bretagna


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Sono nello stesso caso in Bretagna



Je traduis :

"Tu vas avoir du mal à en trouver des bonnes (lasagnes, ndt) en Bretagne."


----------



## naas (10 Juillet 2004)

Siamo molto contento dala tua traduczionne   veramente non é un lavoro di cazzo


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Juillet 2004)

Qu'on remplace Nelson monfort par le Doc


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Siamo molto contento dala tua traduczionne   veramente non é un lavoro di cazzo



Je ne traduis pas : l'intervenant dit du bien de moi et ça pourrait être gênant. 

Allez, ces vilains nuages finiront par passer (personne n'aime la pluie, mais, en ce moment, ici ce ne serait pas de refus...) : je vous souhaite un bon week-end à tous les deux.


----------



## guytantakul (10 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour tardif à tous !


----------



## naas (10 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tardif à tous !


c'est qui tardif ?


----------



## Oliverro (10 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde avec un peu de retard ^^


----------



## Cillian (10 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour à tous  

Gardons espoir le soleil est revenu.


----------



## naas (11 Juillet 2004)




----------



## guytantakul (11 Juillet 2004)

Bon dimanche à toi, lien brisé


----------



## loustic (11 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour à vous tous les dimancheux endimanchés.


----------



## naas (11 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bon dimanche à toi, lien brisé


  ça passe chez moi   ils ont du bloquer l'image  :hein: 
je la transfere, cela devrait marcher maintenant 

et ce week end alors cela donne quoi ?


----------



## Cillian (11 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde  

Le soleil était là hier, mais ça devait être pour faire ses valises,
il a profité de la nuit pour partir en vacances.


----------



## guytantakul (11 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ça passe chez moi   ils ont du bloquer l'image  :hein:
> je la transfere, cela devrait marcher maintenant
> 
> et ce week end alors cela donne quoi ?



Ca marche   
Une petite pensée aux gamerz à la maclan de Luzarches qui doivent encore se fragger velu à cette heure avancée de la nuit (à part les plus vieux qui doivent dormir, qui dans leur voiture, qui dans leur duvet dans un coin du gymnase


----------



## Lio70 (11 Juillet 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> pourrais tout de même attendre la fin de la journée de boulot pour le dire


Bon, Finn, après cet horrible samedi (de toute façon, dehors, il pleuvait), je t'envoie quelques chocolats belges pour t'aider à reprendre des forces. Et excellent dimanche à tous


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2004)

Bon dimanche à toi Lionel, et même excellent dimanche si tu m'offres un chocolat


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juillet 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

>



Mmm... du chocolat, belge de surcroît, pour entamer ce dimanche. Que demander de plus.   Excellent dimanche à tous.


----------



## anntraxh (11 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour Darkounet , hello ... un "beau" dimanche à tous !


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juillet 2004)

Bon dimanche et bons chocolats


----------



## Lio70 (11 Juillet 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> hello ... un "beau" dimanche à tous !



Un "beau" temps belge règne sur Liège, ce matin. J'aime bien les guillemets de Anne . Bon! Dark, webO, Anne, tibo, vous pouvez prendre un chocolat mais laissez-en un peu pour Finn.


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juillet 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Un "beau" temps belge règne sur Liège, ce matin. J'aime bien les guillemets de Anne . Bon! Dark, webO, Anne, tibo, vous pouvez prendre un chocolat mais laissez-en un peu pour Finn.



Merci pour le choc.  Scrunch, scrunch...  Bonne journée les p'tits Belges.    :love:


----------



## Luc G (11 Juillet 2004)

Histoire de vous consoler   le soleil est bien présent ici mais petite tramontane et frais pour la saison (enfin frais... pour ici   ). Par contre, en Lozère, pas de problèmes, les chauffages marchent, enfin il vaut mieux qu'ils marchent


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juillet 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Un "beau" temps belge règne sur Liège, ce matin. J'aime bien les guillemets de Anne . Bon! Dark, webO, Anne, tibo, vous pouvez prendre un chocolat mais laissez-en un peu pour Finn.



C'est bon Finn préfère la truffade


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2004)

'jour tous !  

me re'v'là parmi vous sous ce status pour une durée indéterminée...  

ici, les chaussettes et les tricots sont de rigueur :mouais:  
le soleil ne c'est pas encore pointé, mais on garde le moral  

tout bon dimanche à tousetoutes et p'tre à bientôt sous des horizons plus chauds et ensoleillés    
 

@+


----------



## loustic (12 Juillet 2004)

*BONJOUR* 
Quand on pense aux malheureux MacGéGé qui sont en vacances,
dans le froid, sous la pluie, brbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbr !
on se dit qu'on a bien fait de rester chez soi ou de continuer le boulot.
*BONNE JOURNÉE*


----------



## purestyle (12 Juillet 2004)

bonjour, bonjour, on se sent bien comme un lundi  :sleep:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juillet 2004)

Salut loustic ! 
... et un excellent lundi à tout le monde !!!!!!!!!! 

Petite histoire du week-end :

Samedi matin, j'étais arrêté à un feu rouge quand un gars a ouvert la portière arrière de ma bagnole pour piquer le sac de sport qui était déposé sur le siège ...

Non seulement, ce sac ne contenait pratiquement rien, mais dans la foulée, le gars s'est fait empaffer par un scoot qui venait en sens inverse ... ouf ! plus de peur que de mal ... le gars s'est relevé, a laissé tomber le sac et a filé comme un dératé ! Du côté du scoot, rien à signaler non plus !!!

J'ai récupéré mon sac et tout est bien qui finit bien pour tout le monde !!!  

... ça m'apprendra à ne rien laisser traîner à l'arrière de ma bagnole et à fermer mes portes quand je circule !!!!!

C'était ... la petite histoire du week-end !!!!!:rateau: :rateau: 

...et à part ça ça va ... et vous ???????


----------



## Lio70 (12 Juillet 2004)

Ouais, ça me fait aussi le même effet, le lundi matin. Vivement dans le train, pour dormir un peu après mes croissants. :sleep:


----------



## naas (12 Juillet 2004)

http://bonjour.com/


----------



## bebert (12 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> http://bonjour.com/



Boh(n)zhoor !


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Salut loustic !
> ... et un excellent lundi à tout le monde !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Petite histoire du week-end :
> ...



Bonjour tout le monde    

Toujours dans le feu de l'action TheBig!  Mais comment fais-tu pour qu'il t'arrive autant de choses?


----------



## guytantakul (12 Juillet 2004)

Salut à tous ! et Bonne semaine !


----------



## Cillian (12 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour Lundi,
bonjour Mardi,
bonjour Mercredi,
bonjour Jeudi,
bonjour Vendredi,
bonjour Samedi,
bonjour Dimanche,
et bonne semaine à tous.


----------



## Juste en passant (12 Juillet 2004)

Hola du matin

Hello du lundi

Bonjour de la semaine


----------



## loustic (12 Juillet 2004)

RE-Bonjour.

Une bonne nouvelle pour tous les vacanciers qui cherchent
un peu de chaleur. Je viens de recevoir un mail d'une amie
qui tient un remarquable Gîte Rural. Il lui reste quelques places.
Réservez par courrier à :

Angèle Auffroy
Gîte Rural
Pôle Nord
Terre

Souhaits de bonne semaine à tous et particulièrement à TheBig
qui ne laissera plus traîner insoucieusement ses petites affaires.


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2004)

Boh(n)zhoor  à tous


----------



## loustic (13 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour à tous les dormeurs
et aux éveillés.
Bonne journée.
Bons bals et feux d'artifesse pour ceux qui fêtent
le grand machin républicain.


----------



## fwedo (13 Juillet 2004)

salut à tous en cette fraiche matinée de juillet....


----------



## guytantakul (13 Juillet 2004)

Beuh, pas bien dormi, 
Zont fait la teuf toute la nuit au port avec flonflons, pétards et tout et tout + Vent du sud = pas de dodo !
Allez, bonne journée à tous les biens réveillés !


----------



## Juste en passant (13 Juillet 2004)

Hola à tous !


Plus que 3 jours avant le grand départ vers le VRAI Sud, là où il fait beau, chaud, ou "été" signifie saison chaude, ensoleillée, tong et slip de bain


----------



## camisol (13 Juillet 2004)

Détrompes toi, en ce moment, il fait pas beau. Y'a trop de vent, les files sont laides, et les prix chers !


----------



## Juste en passant (13 Juillet 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Détrompes toi, en ce moment, il fait pas beau. Y'a trop de vent, les files sont laides, et les prix chers !


Euh...Quand je disais le VRAI Sud, j'entendais par-là l'Espagne  . Le VRAI Sud quoi


----------



## camisol (13 Juillet 2004)

c'est pareil, chez les cousins ibères


----------



## macelene (13 Juillet 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> les files sont laides !


Tu veux sans doute parler des files d'attente là ???


----------



## naas (14 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour un peu matinal (merci ma fille qui a mal au dents :casse: ) c'est avec grand plaisir que j'ouvre aujourd'hui ce fil :love:
regardez les couleurs des arbres, le vent qui joue avec les feuilles et prenez le temps de en voir tou ça qu'en 2 dimensions   

(ps: macelene les users de l'aurore a 21h46   )


----------



## Grug (14 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour :love:


----------



## loustic (14 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour Naas, Grug.
Bonjour aussi aux milliers de visiteurs de ce thread.
Ouvrons tout grands les yeux, le soleil est rutilant, bien nettoyé.


----------



## naas (14 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour Loustic (oh tu as pas d'avatar ?) Bonjour Grug (oh tu as plus de lunettes de soleil ?)
Un Bon Jour a tous et toutes


----------



## loustic (14 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Loustic (oh tu as pas d'avatar ?) Bonjour Grug (oh tu as plus de lunettes de soleil ?)
> Un Bon Jour a tous et toutes


L' avatar c'est pour bientôt.
D' abord j' _ava_le _tar_tines sur tartines !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2004)

Hello   

le soleil brille...    :style:


----------



## sylko (14 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde.

Si vous avez la chance comme moi de bosser sur PC. N'oubliez pas d'aller faire un petit tour sur ce site! 

http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com/

Informez également les gars de vos services informatiques. Ca fait toujours plaisir de les humilier en leur annonçant cette bonne nouvelle.


----------



## benjamin (15 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour, tous :love:


----------



## naas (15 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour missié benjamin, bonjour midames, bonjour li zautres


----------



## guytantakul (15 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour !


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde.


Ce matin, tombé du lit à 5.30. Du coup, j'ai qu'une envie, c'est d'aller me recoucher !!!  

Enfin, plus que 2 jours...


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour :love:
ça va ?
fait moche dehors hein...

Bonne journée quand même


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour :love:
> ça va ?
> fait moche dehors hein...
> 
> Bonne journée quand même


C'est bien vrai qu'c'est dégueu dehors...


----------



## loustic (15 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour tardif à tous.

*Hier soir* 

La République : ZZZZZZiiiMMM-boum! ZZZZZZiiiMMM-pan!...
Les enfants : OuAAAAAAAAAhhh...   
Le chien : ouaoua ouaoua...   

Bonne journée.


----------



## sylko (15 Juillet 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien vrai qu'c'est dégueu dehors...


Vous habitez dans quel coin pourri? 

Chez moi, le temps est superbe.  








http://www.topin.ch/scripts/create_img.php?bild=LED.JPG


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Vous habitez dans quel coin pourri?
> 
> Chez moi, le temps est superbe.
> 
> ...



sais pas si le sommet de la tour Eiffel dépasse les nuages...   

 'jour tous


----------



## loustic (15 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Vous habitez dans quel coin pourri?
> Chez moi, le temps est superbe.


Bonjour.
Le temps est apparemment superbe mais le paysage
est pourri par des constructions ignobles ! Beuark !


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juillet 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour.
> Le temps est apparemment superbe mais le paysage
> est pourri par des constructions ignobles ! Beuark !



Pas de constructions ignobles ici.  






Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pas de constructions ignobles ici.
> 
> Bonne journée à tous.


Gna, gna, gna...


----------



## sylko (15 Juillet 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour.
> Le temps est apparemment superbe mais le paysage
> est pourri par des constructions ignobles ! Beuark !


C'est clair qu'en hiver, lorsque la neige recouvre tout, c'est plus sympa.


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2004)

en fait il fait moche comme à paname en suisse.

c'est rien que vos vielles cartes postales quoi.


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2004)

ah mince, la skyline se degage de sa gangue de brume, va faire HOT !!!

ou est mon ticheurte Hot Hot Heat ?


----------



## macelene (15 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ah mince, la skyline se degage de sa gangue de brume, va faire HOT !!!
> 
> ou est mon ticheurte Hot Hot Heat ?


hello  à tous, pas besoin de tee-shirts... juste un carré de coton...
Ciel totalement dégagé des filaments de coton... Soleil à point... plage vide... , mer excellente... 

Bons baisers de là-bas... :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Juillet 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> hello  à tous, pas besoin de tee-shirts... juste un carré de coton...
> Ciel totalement dégagé des filaments de coton... Soleil à point... plage vide... , mer excellente...
> 
> Bons baisers de là-bas... :love:


C'est où, là-bas ?


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2004)

et les photos aussi !!


----------



## macelene (15 Juillet 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> C'est où, là-bas ?


Une Petite Grande île reflet avec tous les paysages de notre Terre. Tout en bas, pas loin...
Riche d'odeurs et d'images... d'eau et de sel...


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Juillet 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Une Petite Grande île reflet avec tous les paysages de notre Terre. Tout en bas, pas loin...
> Riche d'odeurs et d'images... d'eau et de sel...


Profites-en bien.

Bon repos.


----------



## macelene (15 Juillet 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Profites-en bien.
> 
> Bon repos.


:rose:  Merci 
Et hop une grande brassée de soleil pour tout le monde...  :love:


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :rose: Merci
> Et hop une grande brassée de soleil pour tout le monde... :love:


ici, c est pas le soleil violent se refletant sur le macadam qui est le plus impressionant : c est la chaleur !!! 

dans les trucs eprouvants : marcher sur les aerations du metro (surtout quand un metro passe,la on grille), attendre le metro sur le quai (40C) puis rentrer dans un Bus-immeuble-rame de metro et d un seul coup perdre 20C de temperature exterieure... 

du coup, faut un ticheurte leger pour l exterieur et un ticheurte manches longues pour ne pas avoir la creve...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon Finn préfère la truffade








 :sleep:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

bonjour les gens


----------



## naas (16 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour monsieur Lemmy  bonjour les zotres 
buongiorno siamo venerdi oggi


----------



## bebert (16 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour ! Ce soir je suis en vacances pour deux semaines, cool !   :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Juillet 2004)

Hell-o everybody


----------



## Juste en passant (16 Juillet 2004)

Un saludo a todos.  

Tonight, je suis en congés....pour 4 semaines !!!!!!!!   

J'vais vous manquer, hein ? :style:


----------



## fwedo (16 Juillet 2004)

buena zia !


----------



## loustic (16 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour à tous.
Bonnes vacances à tous ceux qui en prennent...

Sylko et WebOliver, les caractéristiques ignobles d'un paysage
ne sont qu'une affaire de goût personnel et ne correspondent
pas à des critères universels. Et puis il faut bien exprimer sa
jalousie parfois, ça soulage et titille un peu la cible dont on
attend les réactions.


----------



## Luc G (16 Juillet 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous.
> Bonnes vacances à tous ceux qui en prennent...



un bonjour rapide d'un touriste  Hier temps superbe en haut du Plomb du Cantal. Aujourd'hui, tranquille en Lozère, sans doute un petit tour en Margeride. Bon courage aux travailleurs.


----------



## Nephou (17 Juillet 2004)

un rapide bonjour 'egalement mais pour moi il est l'heure de d'ejeuner


----------



## loustic (17 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour Nephou
Bonjour tous

Debout Debout Debout...
En vacances on se lève tôt !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Juillet 2004)

@+ :style:


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juillet 2004)

'lut Finn.  :love:  Tout le monde dort encore ou quoi?  :love:


----------



## naas (17 Juillet 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> :love:  Tout le monde dort encore ou quoi?  :love:



Présent  



et bonjour à toutes et à tous


----------



## loustic (18 Juillet 2004)

Salut les rousses pilleuses
et les roux pilleurs !   

Bon dimanche !


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juillet 2004)

Salut tout le monde     

Bon ben ca commence bien ce matin: il fait un temps de chiottes ici! 

J'aurais mieux fais de rester en Islande!  :love:


----------



## naas (18 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> ...J'aurais mieux fais de rester en Islande!  :love:


bonjour loustic  bonjour jpmiss 
raconte l'islande, j'aimerais tellement y aller, c'est un vieux rêve... as tu des photos aussi steup...


----------



## Lio70 (18 Juillet 2004)

Ici il fait gris mais il ne pleut pas. Je vais aller faire des courses au marché. bon dimanche!


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> bonjour loustic  bonjour jpmiss
> raconte l'islande, j'aimerais tellement y aller, c'est un vieux rêve... as tu des photos aussi steup...


 L'islande, c'est pas facile a raconter... c'est un peu comme si tu partais en vacances sur la lune et/ou sur mars selon les coins. Des paysages absolument ahurissants dont on ne doit pas trouver beaucoup d'équivalents sur terre. On a droit a une alternace de desert de sable noir (parfois blond), de champs de lave petrifiés a l'infini, de fractures de la croute terrestre mais aussi a des montagnes avec des vallés immenses +/- verdoyantes qui donnent l'impression de se retrouver dans "le monde perdu de jurassic park". L'odorat n'est pas en reste: un peu partout sur l'ile se trouvent des zones d'activité géothermique avec émanations de gaz souffré et meme l'eau du robinet sent l'oeuf pourri... Ca crache, ca fume, ca pete, ca bouillonne... On a l'impression d'assister a la naissance de la terre (ce qui est d'ailleurs le cas).
 A coté de ca il y a les côtes qui ressemblent parfois un peu a celles d'Irlande, d'autres fois c'est plus scandinave avec des fjords et enfin il y a d'immenses plages de slable noir (la mer est a l'horizon) issues des torrents de boue consécutifs a des erruptions volcaniques se produisant sous des glaciers atteignants parfois 1 km d'épaisseur de glace...
 Ajouté a ca une densité de population de l'ordre de 2hab/Km2 concentrée uniquement sur les cotes et a 65 % dans la capitale plus l'abscence quasi totale d'arbres sur l'ile plus l'abscence de nuit, tu comprendra que c'est un voyage tatalement dépaysant!
 Coté météo en juillet les températures sont de l'ordre de 10 a 15 °C avec de tres belles journées ensoleillées qui peuvent virer au temps tres couvert avec un vent infernal et une pluie battante en quelques heures...

  Bref il faut y aller! Seul inconvéniant: tout est TRES cher.

  En ce qui concerne les photos, elles devraient etre en ligne avant la fin de la semaine.

  Voilou


----------



## bebert (18 Juillet 2004)

Wouaouh ! L'Islande ! Un vieux rêve pour moi aussi.
On attend les photos ! 

PS : bonjour et bon dimanche à toutes et tous ! :love:


----------



## naas (18 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bref il faut y aller!


:love: oh que oui !


> Seul inconvéniant: tout est TRES cher.


 oui :mouais: j'ai vu les prix des avions 



> les photos, elles devraient etre en ligne avant la fin de la semaine. Voilou


 ahhhh :love:


----------



## guytantakul (18 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour à tous, si je comprends bien, l'Islande, c'est le rêve de tout le monde ici (même moi, c'est dire - ma femme m'avait offert un guide illustré pour noël il y a sept ans, mais on est jamais allé plus loin)


----------



## Luc G (18 Juillet 2004)

À défaut d'Islande, ici on a l'Aubrac. Comme il est à la mode, quelques touristes aux endroits les plus connus mais bien peu encore. Et dès qu'on quitte les itinéraires "recommandés"... Hier soir pique-nique sur un des balcons du plateau, là où il glisse vers l'écroulement des boraldes. Sous les milans et les buses, le paysage du Mont-Lozère au Ségala en passant par les Causses, l'Aigoual, les Cévennes, le Lévezou. À signaler : le passage de 2 voitures, quand même, en 1 heure. Et puis la petite route blanche qui regagne les hauteurs, toujours déserte. Et sur la crête, les collines qui moutonnent, piquetées de vaches avec au loin le Plomb du Cantal et la Margeride.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2004)

ici Paris  


 hello


----------



## sylko (19 Juillet 2004)

Bien l'bonjour, M'sieurs Dames.

C'est lundi et pour une fois, je suis en forme pour commencer la semaine. 

Il sort du four. Servez-vous


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2004)

Merci à toi, mais je ferais mieux d'essayer de dormir... :sleep:   

Je le mets de coté pour plus tard  

et... bonjour quand même


----------



## loustic (19 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour Sylko, bonjour Lemmy
Brioche tressée, de Vendée ?
Bonne semaine à tous.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2004)

salut à toi loustic


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2004)

bijour tout li monde 

et excellente journée à vous tous ki êtes passé par là et aux suivant qui passeront par ici !!!  

et bonne nuit à ceux qui sont en   :sleep:


----------



## benjamin (19 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour oupsy, bonjour à tous, et à vendredi


----------



## Grug (19 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour à tous  
c'est lundi 
c'est l'été 
Bonne journée,
il fait beau à Paris :love:


----------



## guytantakul (19 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour à tous, ici on verra bien après dissipation des brumes matinales


----------



## naas (19 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour tous les gens déjà réveillés a des heures indues   
et aux autres fénéants qui dorment encore on verra


----------



## ginette107 (19 Juillet 2004)

bonjour et bonne semaine les gens


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Juillet 2004)

Salut les nases et les nasettes (© & ® thebig), bonne semaine à toutes et à tous


----------



## sylko (20 Juillet 2004)

Bonne journée ä tout le monde


----------



## Lio70 (20 Juillet 2004)

Quel temps magnifique !   
Où est cette saleté de parapluie ? Allez, je file prendre mon train. Bonne journée...


----------



## naas (20 Juillet 2004)

bonjour sylko, bonjour lio bon jour les gens


----------



## sylko (20 Juillet 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Quel temps magnifique !
> Où est cette saleté de parapluie ? Allez, je file prendre mon train. Bonne journée...


Comme disait l'autre. Autant qu'il pleuve, un jour de mauvais temps...


----------



## Jeffouille (20 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour à tous et bonne journée !


----------



## nato kino (21 Juillet 2004)

Debout les crabes, il fait jour !!  :mouais:  :rateau:  :sleep:


----------



## naas (21 Juillet 2004)

Salut la favouille, tu es tombé du lit


----------



## guytantakul (21 Juillet 2004)

Salut à tous ! 
Grosse journ' en perspective...  :sleep:


----------



## nato kino (21 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Salut la favouille, tu es tombé du lit



C'est quoi ça, un lit ?


----------



## piro (21 Juillet 2004)

j crois que ca sert a dormir dedans mais l usage est limité et gache de la place au sol.


----------



## loustic (21 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour.


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juillet 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> j crois que ca sert a dormir dedans mais l usage est limité et gache de la place au sol.


 Ca depend, si tu as le plugin adéquat tu améliore nettement le rapport surface occupée/utilisations possibles... 

 'jour a tous


----------



## loustic (21 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca depend, si tu as le plugin adéquat tu améliore nettement le rapport surface occupée/utilisations possibles...
> 'jour a tous


Mais si on n'a pas le bon plug'in  et seulement un plum' eau ?
Plum' eau,  plum' ard   c'est pareil ?


----------



## piro (21 Juillet 2004)

j oubliais bonjour a tous


----------



## Grug (21 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour :love:






ok, je sais, ça arrive :sick:


----------



## loustic (22 Juillet 2004)

Quelle idée de se lever à une heure pareille !
Je retoutne me coucher !
Bonne nuit !
Bonjour et bonne journée !  :sleep:


----------



## cupertino (22 Juillet 2004)

Ben, moi je donne le bonjour à tous.
J'ai pas dormi pour pouvoir profiter de ma connexion et pour pouvoir bien dormir ce soir.

Allez A+


----------



## naas (22 Juillet 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ça, un lit ?


une favouille c'est un crabe en provençal   bonjour a toutes et a tous


----------



## sylko (22 Juillet 2004)

Bonne journée.

La météo annonçait la canicule, dès aujourd'hui. Et que vois-je? Un ciel couvert. 

Bon de toute manière, je m'en tape, puisque je bosse!


----------



## Luc G (22 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée.
> 
> La météo annonçait la canicule, dès aujourd'hui. Et que vois-je? Un ciel couvert.
> 
> Bon de toute manière, je m'en tape, puisque je bosse!



Vu que moi, je ne bosse pas, ça tombe bien qu'ici il fasse beau.   
Pour la canicule, c'est selon : hier après-midi, chaud dans les vallées mais hier à midi sur la crête du Mont Lozère, on respirait sans problème malgré le soleil. Seul bémol, un peu de brume de chaleur et donc une vue limitée. Ce matin, ici, beau mais je n'ai encore jamais souffert de la chaleur le matin dans ce haut-pays.


----------



## Grug (22 Juillet 2004)

Salaud de vacanciers ! 

faire ça dès le matin à de pôv  travailleurs

 

:love:


----------



## loustic (22 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Salaud de vacanciers !  :love:


Et les retraités...???          :love:


----------



## Grug (22 Juillet 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Et les retraités...???          :love:


 pardon.

Salauds de vacanciers et de retraités ! 


:love:


----------



## purestyle (23 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour et mettez la clim.


----------



## naas (23 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour , Bon vendredi, bonne après midi pour les "rttistes"


----------



## piro (23 Juillet 2004)

bonne journee a tous sous ce temps magnifique


----------



## Grug (23 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour, aujourd'hui c'est mon jour


----------



## Grug (23 Juillet 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> bonne journee a tous sous ce temps magnifique


 j'avais pas remarqué (mais en même temps moi, le pays des chats  )


----------



## naas (24 Juillet 2004)




----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Lio70 (24 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## sylko (24 Juillet 2004)

Journée... pluvieuse, chez moi. Grrrrr
Je vous souhaite tout le contraire. 

Vivement l'hiver, qu'on puisse apercevoir le soleil 

Et n'oubliez pas d'acheter votre iPod


----------



## Lio70 (24 Juillet 2004)

Courage sylko! Plus que 2 jours avant le bureau!


----------



## sylko (24 Juillet 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Courage sylko! Plus que 2 jours avant le bureau!



Ben non, du coup je vais aller bosser


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Journée... pluvieuse, chez moi. Grrrrr
> Je vous souhaite tout le contraire.
> 
> Vivement l'hiver, qu'on puisse apercevoir le soleil
> ...


  Y fait bô pourtant en Belgique aujourd'hui...  du temps à faire une AES barbecue je vous dis :love:

On va pô se pleindre, ça fait quasi un mois qu'il pleut


----------



## molgow (24 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Journée... pluvieuse, chez moi. Grrrrr
> Je vous souhaite tout le contraire.



Espérons qu'il fasse vite meilleur... je viens dans ton coin à vélo.. j'ai pas super envie de me faire tremper 

Bonne journée à tous!


----------



## Grug (24 Juillet 2004)

aie ma tête :hosto:


----------



## benjamin (25 Juillet 2004)

Deuxième jour de notre réunion parisienne entre admins de MacG (Cyril, Chris, Vincent, Stéphane, François, Simon, Nathalie, Emmanuel et Alvaro NetSample et les deux Benjamin). Aujourd'hui, nous allons tenter de profiter du beau temps pour ne rien faire


----------



## naas (25 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour Benjamin, bonjour les gens 
il y a un resto sympa rue mouftard (dans la partie basse a droite quand tu descends), ou tu fais griller ta viande sur la coté de la table  :love:


----------



## sylko (25 Juillet 2004)

Excellent dimanche à tout le monde.

J'émerge de mon duvet et le soleil tente une timide percée à travers le brouillard.


----------



## Lio70 (25 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Benjamin, bonjour les gens
> il y a un resto sympa rue mouftard (dans la partie basse a droite quand tu descends), ou tu fais griller ta viande sur la coté de la table  :love:


Hmmm... miam! Faut veiller à ne pas déposer l'iBook n'importe où.  :love:
Soleil magnfique hier par chez nous. Ce matin, je sens qu'il va percer. Bon dimanche à tous, et bonne réunion à nos admins!


----------



## naas (26 Juillet 2004)

personne n'est levé ?


----------



## lumai (26 Juillet 2004)

Si si !!!

Bonjour à toi !


----------



## molgow (26 Juillet 2004)

Si si je me lève à l'instant 

 à naas et aux autres


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Juillet 2004)

Arf ! Le Nasedaq est au plus haut ce matin !!!!!!    
...excellente nouvelle pour notre petite communauté !!! :rateau: 

A nous les conneries débiles et les délires foireux !!!!!!!    

Excellente journée à tout le monde !
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## anntraxh (27 Juillet 2004)

Le Nasedaq ...    

Bonne journée à toi aussi, Thebig, et à tous !


----------



## naas (27 Juillet 2004)

le big  le gaz
mais plutôt que dalle le naze oui  :love:  (ou alors c'est mickey ?   )


----------



## tomtom (27 Juillet 2004)

Et hop, un p'tit Belge de plus pour vous souhaiter une bonne journée   :love:


----------



## Foguenne (27 Juillet 2004)

Ca fait bizarre d'être levé si tôt.  
Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Juillet 2004)

Moi aussi, je me lève généralement 2-3 heures plus tard 

Alors Kilou MacGé! :love:

Il fait magnifique aujourd'hui, le soleil brille de mille feux


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Juillet 2004)

Tidju ! ... ça grouille de belges ici !!!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 
...et quels belges : un admin ... un modo ....  et quelques nases et nasettes en pagaille !!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Juillet 2004)

Tiens, TheBig :love: un autre Belge... on va finir par ouvrir le thread des users belges ici :love:


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour :sleep: 

bonne journée à tous :love:


----------



## piro (27 Juillet 2004)

bonjour
bonne journee en cette belle matinee


----------



## macelene (27 Juillet 2004)

Quellle belle assemblée en ce matin !!! Sont tous là nos Amis les Belges :love:

Bonjour à tous et bonne journée.   :style:


----------



## bebert (27 Juillet 2004)

Je suis en vacances et je me lève à point d'heure, na !

Bonjour à toutes et tous et en particulier à "nases amis les belges" !  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Juillet 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> "nases amis les belges" !  :love:



  ... grande forme aujourd'hui bebert !!!!! ...     :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## yvos (27 Juillet 2004)

un pti kawa, un peu de macgé  , et un bijour à tous pour cette journée splendide qui débute sur une énooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorme flemme   qui risque de durer jusqu'à mon départ en vacances..........


----------



## woulf (27 Juillet 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Je suis en vacances et je me lève à point d'heure, na !
> 
> Bonjour à toutes et tous et en particulier à "nases amis les belges" !  :love:




Et la voie des nases belges commence à Laeken, ce qui donne en anglais:

Nase way ahah ahah à Laeeeeken,
Nase way ahah ahah à Laeeeeken,


Bon, ok elle est pas de moi, (c) les Snuls


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Juillet 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Nase way ahah ahah à Laeeeeken,
> Nase way ahah ahah à Laeeeeken,


     ... on pourrait en profiter pour se confectionner un petit dico des nases du style :

nase s'occupant toute la journée de son compost : le nase ticot !
nase marchant lentement : le nase mathique !
nase puni : nase qu'il mérite !

etc... etc...   :love:


----------



## Lio70 (27 Juillet 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Nase way ahah ahah à Laeeeeken,


Excellent!


----------



## naas (28 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour a toutes et tous, que cette journée vous soit bénéfique 
(bon anniversaire a ma petite chloé qui a un an aujourd'hui)

au fait saviez vous que la plupart des mots en ion (sauf 4) sont les mêmes en français et en anglais ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour 

Bon courage à toutes et à tous pour cette nouvelle journée


----------



## woulf (28 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour a toutes et tous, que cette journée vous soit bénéfique
> (bon anniversaire a ma petite chloé qui a un an aujourd'hui)
> 
> au fait saviez vous que la plupart des mots en ion (sauf 4) sont les mêmes en français et en anglais ?



bonne anniversaire à la pitchounette 
On la présentera à mon fils qui aura un an dans trois semaines, enfin quand je lui aurai appris le mot "délicatesse" 

Et bon courage à tout le monde pour cette journée, que je commence déjà sur les rotules


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2004)

Excellente journée à tout le monde .......   
ps pour naas : gros bisous à Chloe pour son annif !!!!! :love:  :love: 

Aujourd'hui : entretiens d'embauche ... tiens ... ça me donnerait bien une petite idée de clip ça !!!! :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juillet 2004)

Bon anniversaire à Chloé


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juillet 2004)

:sleep: faut déjà se lever :sleep:


----------



## guytantakul (28 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour à tous et bon anniv à Chloé (que je ne connais pas, mais quelle importance ) !



			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui : entretiens d'embauche ... tiens ... ça me donnerait bien une petite idée de clip ça !!!! :rateau:



Ah oui ! ca serait dommage de laisser la caméra fermée, là


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: faut déjà se lever :sleep:


Arf ! ... fainéant !!!      ... ça fait plus de 4 heures que je bosse !!!!!!  
(enfin ... je veux dire que je me prépare à bosser !!!!  )
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## lumai (28 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour à Tous !


----------



## piro (28 Juillet 2004)

salut a tous :sleep:


----------



## gootch (28 Juillet 2004)

:hein: c'est trop tot pour se lever! grr ou trop tard pour se coucher! grr  :mouais: 
 bof jvais plutot aller mplaindre sur le thread des raleurs!! grrrr  :sleep:


----------



## sylko (28 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! ... fainéant !!!      ... ça fait plus de 4 heures que je bosse !!!!!!
> (enfin ... je veux dire que je me prépare à bosser !!!!  )
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Je me suis refait «The Big Lebowsky» hier soir.

J'ai pas arrêté de penser à toi.


----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis refait «The Big Lebowsky» hier soir.
> 
> J'ai pas arrêté de penser à toi.


Oh bordil, c'est mon film culte, je l'ai regardé 5 fois en 3 mois  

i'm the dude, man


----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2004)

ah ouais, j'oubliais, bijour à tous et bon anniv' à chloé!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis refait «The Big Lebowsky» hier soir.


Arrrfffffff !!!!!!     
... c'est vrai que je l'ai vu tellement de fois que j'hésite parfois à le repasser dans son intégralité !!!!!  
Mais, la scène de "l'épandage des cendres" ... ça, c'est au moins une fois par mois !!!!!     :love:


----------



## woulf (28 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrrfffffff !!!!!!
> ... c'est vrai que je l'ai vu tellement de fois que j'hésite parfois à le repasser dans son intégralité !!!!!
> Mais, la scène de "l'épandage des cendres" ... ça, c'est au moins une fois par mois !!!!!     :love:



Mais lol 
Et celle du bain aussi, sans parler du bowling, faut que je me le revoie, allez !


----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrrfffffff !!!!!!
> ... c'est vrai que je l'ai vu tellement de fois que j'hésite parfois à le repasser dans son intégralité !!!!!
> Mais, la scène de "l'épandage des cendres" ... ça, c'est au moins une fois par mois !!!!!    :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

>


Tu l'as dit !!!!   :love:  :love: 
ps : faut absolument que j'arrive à ripper ce passage (je sais ! c'est pas beau !  ) et à le mettre en ligne !!!!!!!     
ps : t'as bon goût yvos !!!


----------



## sylko (28 Juillet 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Mais lol
> Et celle du bain aussi, sans parler du bowling, faut que je me le revoie, allez !


Le parquet du bowling m'a fait penser au parquet des Apple Store


----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as dit !!!!  :love: :love:
> ps : faut absolument que j'arrive à ripper ce passage (je sais ! c'est pas beau !  ) et à le mettre en ligne !!!!!!!
> ps : t'as bon goût yvos !!!


j'aime beaucoup le dude, qui, dans son unique éclair de génie, tente de jouer l'agent secret et de gratouiller le post-it pour tomber sur.........  un grand moment dans l'histoire de l'espionnage


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> j'aime beaucoup le dude, qui, dans son unique éclair de génie, tente de jouer l'agent secret et de gratouiller le post-it pour tomber sur.........


Arrrffffffffffff !!!!!!!!       :love:


----------



## sylko (28 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> j'aime beaucoup le dude, qui, dans son unique éclair de génie, tente de jouer l'agent secret et de gratouiller le post-it pour tomber sur......... un grand moment dans l'histoire de l'espionnage


Oui, grand moment. Surtout lorsqu'il bondit du canapé, durant l'absence du producteur porno.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juillet 2004)

...et un excellent jeudi à tout le monde !!!!!      (hihi !)
 :love:


----------



## joanes (29 Juillet 2004)

Dernier jours de boulot aujourd'hui     

Bonne journé à tous


----------



## woulf (29 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et un excellent jeudi à tout le monde !!!!!      (hihi !)
> :love:



A toi aussi, vieux brigand


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour ou plutôt beaujour 

Le soleil se lève et la vie est belle ! 


Carpe diem


----------



## lumai (29 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour à Tous !  :love:  

A ceux qui préparent leurs vacances,
Et à ceux qui commencent à penser à leur beau week-end ensoleillé 
:style:  :style:  :style:


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2004)

bijour à tous pour cette journée qui s'annonce particulièrement productive


----------



## piro (29 Juillet 2004)

bjour a tous en cette belle journee


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2004)

Coucou à toutes et à tous


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juillet 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à Tous !  :love:
> 
> A ceux qui préparent leurs vacances,
> Et à ceux qui commencent à penser à leur beau week-end ensoleillé
> :style:  :style:  :style:



Bonjour Lumai ça fait plaisir de te voir


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2004)

Hell-o Tibo :love:


----------



## iMax (30 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde... 

Je suis le premier réveillé à ce que je vois...

J'ai apporté du café et des croissants 






Bonne journée


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2004)

Ouais, bonzour à tout le monde !
Vous nous connaissez hein ? On est les potes de Kernic......  
Et on va pas bien du tout .....  

Comme "l'autre" a du vous le raconter, notre copain a disparu ... pfffffff ! comme ça ! ... du zour au lendemain...

(on parle pas bien parce qu'on est des pelusses sans bousse, mais on se démerde !!!)

Ce qu'il a oublié de vous dire, c'est que la veille de la disparition de Kernic, ils s'étaient disputés au sujet d'une augmentation de 10 grammes/jour de notre ration de gruyère zournalière.... parce le big il est tout juste bon à exploiter notre image pour faire rigoler, mais pour raquer y'a plus personne !!!  

Y'a quand même des soses un peu curieuses : le soir de la dispariton de Kernic, le big il est arrivé à la maison avec un gros matou ... et comme par hasard, le matou ben il a pas arrêté de roter toute la soirée même que le big il l'a botté dehors tellement il l'énervait...

On a essayé de poster avant sur le forum, mais le big il nous met des moufles dès qu'on approche du mac !!!  

Comme il a oublié d'éteindre son mac ce matin avant de partir, on en profite... :rateau: 

Mais faut qu'on se dépêche, on entend déjà le moteur du 4X4 ... purée, il est déza de retour de sa chasse matinale au tomtom urbain...

On compte sur vous malgré qu'on soit pas des oppossums (humour !!! :rateau: ) 

Merci et bizous .... :love: 

signé : les potes à Kernic !!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2004)

Z'on a oublié de mettre une photo de Kernic au cas où !!!! ... c'est lui, mais faut enlever les lunettes !!!! :


----------



## woulf (30 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour à tous !

j'ai entre-aperçu Kernic à un arrêt de bus (1B, je crois), peu après la sortie 18 du ring (anderlecht, pour les ignorants).

La Rijkswacht est sur le coup, on le retrouvera peut être dans une dizaine d'années... 

La dernière fois qu'il a été aperçu, c'était avec une jeune retraitée...


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2004)

bonjour quand même


----------



## _m_apman (30 Juillet 2004)

Oui, la bonne journée !


----------



## ginette107 (30 Juillet 2004)

bonjour à tous, quelle bonne humeur ce matin...ça doit être parce qu'on est vendredi  

bon week end à tous


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Z'on a oublié de mettre une photo de Kernic au cas où !!!! ... c'est lui, mais faut enlever les lunettes !!!! :



Bonjour les potes à Kernic, bonjour Global :love: et bonjour à tout le monde 


PS: Merci pour les croissants et non, je n'ai pas mangé Kernic, pas assez consistant !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai pas mangé Kernic, pas assez consistant !



euh ! t'oserais lui redire en face :







 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## lumai (30 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour à Tous !!!  

Enfin bonjour c'est vite dit... vu les nouvelles de ce matin...
Rien que de penser à ce pauvre Kernic perdu seul quelque part dans un abribus... :affraid:  :sick: 

Qui plus est que certains se soit servi de cette tragique disparition pour salir la réputation de Tibo est des plus choquant !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> euh ! t'oserais lui redire en face :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ! Mon dieu !  :affraid: 

PS: Merci Lumai pour ton soutien


----------



## yvos (30 Juillet 2004)

salam aleikum kollo nas

aujourd'hui, ça va être longue très longue journée, j'ai mââââaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal au crââaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnne


----------



## bebert (30 Juillet 2004)

Salut les gens ! :love:

Salut les peluches ! Cherchez dans les poches du futal à thebig. Je l'ai vu hier sortir un truc bizarre lors d'un entretien d'embauche ! :mouais:


----------



## Luc G (30 Juillet 2004)

Travailleuses, travailleurs, bonjour !   
Ici, c'est toujours le beau temps (un peu trop sec meme pour les jardins et les pâturagages) et toujours un régal de se balader, un coup sur l'Aubrac, un coup sur la Margeride, un coup sur les Causses. Hier soir, les bois au-dessus de Saint-Urcize et depuis la croix des Goutals, une vue panoramique sur presque tout l'Aubrac Lozérien avant de pique-niquer pas très loin de Laguiole. Pour ceux qui souffrent de la canicule : après un petit 27° dans l'après-midi, il faisait 17° à 21h30, de quoi respirer sans problème.   

Bon, j'y retourne.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour aux vacanciers et travailleurs...
N'ayant pas eu de travail depuis 1 an, j'ai du ma à me situer entre les deux, mais je travaille le coté "vacances" de façon active. Une pensée pour les macgénautes loin de leur mac et de leur accès internet... A bientôt !


----------



## Lio70 (31 Juillet 2004)

C'est un beau week-end ensoleillé qui vient de débuter. Profitez-en bien.


----------



## Dark Templar (31 Juillet 2004)

Me suis levé trop tôt :sleep:
Bonne journée à toutes et à tous


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Juillet 2004)

au taf'


----------



## Luc G (31 Juillet 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> au taf'



Finn ou l'art de la concision (pour cette fois   )

Bonjour tout le monde.


----------



## bebert (31 Juillet 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> au taf'



Bonjour !  

Ça doit te changer de toutes ses années de psycho-socio-faignasserie !     :love:


----------



## sylko (31 Juillet 2004)

Bonne journée et excellent week-end à tout le monde.


----------



## piro (31 Juillet 2004)

bonjour et bon week end


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée et excellent week-end à tout le monde.




'ci ! 

pareil pas mieux !


----------



## lumai (31 Juillet 2004)

Bon samedi à tous !!!  

_Et puis pour ceux qui se sont levés trop tôt, c'est bientôt l'heure de la sieste !_ 
 :sleep:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Juillet 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Finn ou l'art de la concision (pour cette fois   )



c'était pour ne pas en faire tout un cirque (concision  )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Juillet 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour !
> 
> Ça doit te changer de toutes ses années de psycho-socio-faignasserie !     :love:



 mouarf Quelle mauvaise langue ce bébert !  Ca fait un an que je bosse :rateau: (oui on dirait pas   )
Et puis pour la psycho-socio, j'ai les pieds et le © dedans en ce moment, mais j'ose pas tremper le reste du corps, l'eau est trop froide


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2004)

'jour à toutes zé tous   

have a nice WE


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2004)

y'a quelq'un  

je vois, je vois  

comme nous sommes dimanche:








et pour les irréductibles:






*bon appétit et bonne journée à toutes et tous*


----------



## Lio70 (1 Août 2004)

Bon appétit, Lemmy!


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Août 2004)

Bon dimanche à tous et bonne fête aux suisses


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

Bonjour :love:

c'est lundi 

c'est le mois d'Aout aussi :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2004)

Salut Grug !!!! :love: 

... et bonne semaine, bande de nases !!!!     
 :love:


----------



## benjamin (2 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... et bonne semaine, bande de nases !!!!



Ça fait plaisir d'être accueilli de la sorte un lundi matin  
Bonne journée.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait plaisir d'être accueilli de la sorte un lundi matin
> Bonne journée.


(mode fayot on) ... euh benjamin ... je m'adressais à la plèbe du forum ... pas à nos Chers Administrateurs pour qui j'ai le plus profond respect !!!!     ... (mode fayot off)

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sylko (2 Août 2004)

Excellente semaine à tout le monde.


----------



## bebert (2 Août 2004)

Bonjour, je reprend le boulot aujourd'hui, fait chier !   
Bisous quand meme ! :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, je reprend le boulot aujourd'hui, fait chier !


Arrrghh !!! c'est atroce !   :affraid:  :affraid: 
...bonne journée quand même mon bebert !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## lumai (2 Août 2004)

Bonjour et bonne semaine à tous !!! 
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2004)

'jour tout le monde


----------



## Nephou (3 Août 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde... I'm back


----------



## root (3 Août 2004)

c'est plus l'aurore depuis un moment mais bon salut les gens


----------



## piro (3 Août 2004)

salut a tous en cette belle journee


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Août 2004)

Bonjour à tous en cette journée nuageuse


----------



## yvos (3 Août 2004)

salam aleikum


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2004)

Comment ça va les gens  



			
				Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous en cette journée nuageuse



le tonnerre commence à gronder  :affraid:


----------



## yvos (3 Août 2004)

yep, ba une bonne saucée, c'est pas de refus


----------



## sylko (3 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça va les gens
> 
> 
> 
> le tonnerre commence à gronder :affraid:


Arghhh! Mauvais signe pour nous.

Dans quelques heures, ça va certainement débarquer par ici. 

Bonne journée tout de même.

A Montreux, le ciel commence à se voiler.  

http://www.mayfair.ch/panoramic%20city%20live.html


----------



## macelene (3 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde... I'm back



Salut Nephou...   c'était bien? ces petites vacances? 
Tu vas pouvoir contribuer aux mots de Bebert dans "avec la tête"  tu as le temps   

Bonjour tout le monde... :love:
Le ciel gronde fort en cette matinée... La colère du temps


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Salut Nephou...   c'était bien? ces petites vacances?
> Tu vas pouvoir contribuer aux mots de Bebert dans "avec la tête"  tu as le temps
> 
> Bonjour tout le monde... :love:
> Le ciel gronde fort en cette matinée... La colère du temps


 Ici il est magnifiquement bleu, pas de nuages à l'horizon, même si il parrait que ça doit se gâter dans la journée 

Bonjour MacGé  :love:


----------



## Nephou (3 Août 2004)

Les petites vacances c'était génial. Retour au quai d&#8217;Orsay plutôt cool donc : direction les mots de bebert


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

Bonjour les gens :rateau: 








je sais ça arrive


----------



## semac (3 Août 2004)

Salut tout le monde, désolé de faire entorse à ce thread, mais ça fait tellement longtemps que je ne suis pas venu? que je ne peux pas me retenir de laisser un petit mot et un? salut la compagnie !!
 :hein:


----------



## root (4 Août 2004)

Hello!

Ici il ferait plutôt froid... on a perdu 5 degré depuis hier sur la temp. du matin, j'veux pas savoir ce que ca va donner cette aprèm


----------



## piro (4 Août 2004)

bonjour a tous ici il fait bon 
enfin le temps est supportable pour le moment


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Août 2004)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MOOORNIIING MACG !


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Août 2004)

Oh my god! je me retrouve une fois de plus dans ce thread!  c'est que c'est tellement incroyable! je suis d'une nature fort lève tard  :love:

Bonjour tout le monde :love:


----------



## naas (4 Août 2004)




----------



## yvos (4 Août 2004)

salut à tous


----------



## kisco (4 Août 2004)

tchô !

la pêche ce matin ?


----------



## Nephou (4 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !
> :love:
> 
> _*Il fait chaud* là ou c'est moi ??_
> ...


 Bonjour vous, mon héros :love: _non fait pas gaffe : c'est le jet-lag_ et à tous les autres aussi.


----------



## macelene (4 Août 2004)

Belle journée à vous tous... l'été semble s'en aller avec douceur, les orages ont lavé les rues et apporté qqs miettes de fraîcheur... 
:love:


----------



## semac (4 Août 2004)

Yyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeepa? salut à tous et bonne journée
Une belle de pluie s'annonce par chez !!


----------



## Grug (4 Août 2004)

Bonjour à tous..  :love: 

(euh bonjour de l'aurore d'après la sieste :rose: )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Août 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> tchô !
> 
> la pêche ce matin ?



non : la chasse


----------



## semac (4 Août 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> non : la chasse




huuuummmm y'a bon la blague !!!

J'adooooooooooooore?


----------



## naas (5 Août 2004)

journée pelle seau et plage aujourd'hui


----------



## root (5 Août 2004)

y'en a qui se lèvent vraiment tôt... ca m'fatigue pour vous


----------



## naas (5 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> y'en a qui se lèvent vraiment tôt... ca m'fatigue pour vous


suffit d'avoir des enfants, pas besoin de reveil tu fais des economie de piles  :love:


----------



## lumai (5 Août 2004)

Que vous ayez été réveillé par un buzzer à pile, des enfants déchainés s'étant parfaitement remis de la java faite hier, ou par votre radio préférée : *Bonjour à Tous !!! *


----------



## piro (5 Août 2004)

bonne journée a tous


----------



## Nephou (5 Août 2004)

Bonjour à tous avec une pensée toute particulière qui en se moment redécouvrent pourquoi ils détestent les costumes et les cravates 

Plein de bonnes choses à ceux qui sont à la mer, campagne ou montagne et encore plus de bonnes choses à ceux qui bossent.

Bref&#8230; « bonne journées à tous dont certains »


----------



## yvos (5 Août 2004)

Salut la compagnie!


----------



## semac (5 Août 2004)

hello tlm?
allez J-2 avant les vacances !!!
je tiens le bon bout comme on dit !!!!


----------



## yvos (5 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> hello tlm?
> allez J-2 avant les vacances !!!
> je tiens le bon bout comme on dit !!!!


argh, trop de la chance, encore 15j à attendre!


----------



## semac (5 Août 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> argh, trop de la chance, encore 15j à attendre!



Po grave, dit toi que lorsque je reviendrai tu seras encore en vacance pour une semaine !!!
il faut toujours trouver le positif dans une situation   
(Mais bon je préfère partir demain soir !! )


----------



## semac (6 Août 2004)

HHhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiHhaaa? dernier jour avant les vacances !!!!   


Heuuuu? pardon, c'est l'émotion?*bonjour tout le monde !


----------



## ginette107 (6 Août 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> argh, trop de la chance, encore 15j à attendre!



pareil, bon courage à toi


----------



## piro (6 Août 2004)

salut a tous une nouvelle journee commence

je me rassure en me disant que c est la derniere de la semaine


----------



## yvos (6 Août 2004)

salut les polards de macgé   .......je suis de bonne humeur aujourd'hui, les coups de boules vont pleuvoir


----------



## root (6 Août 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> salut les polards de macgé  .......je suis de bonne humeur aujourd'hui, les coups de boules vont pleuvoir


valable!

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à yvos.
​


----------



## Lio70 (7 Août 2004)

Bonjour! Excellent petit déjeûner à toutes et à tous. Je vous aime! :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Août 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour! Excellent petit déjeûner à toutes et à tous. Je vous aime! :love:


 Euh.... oui ? 

Sinon, bonne journée à tous


----------



## piro (7 Août 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour! Excellent petit déjeûner à toutes et à tous. Je vous aime! :love:



moi non plus et bon week end a tous


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2004)

un petit coucou rapide de la Drôme


----------



## Lio70 (8 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Euh.... oui ?
> 
> Sinon, bonne journée à tous


Bon ça va, je l'ferai plus  :mouais: 
Bon dimanche!


----------



## _m_apman (8 Août 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Bon ça va, je l'ferai plus  :mouais:
> Bon dimanche!


 Pourtant, c'était mignon comme tout ! :love:
Bonne journée !


----------



## sylko (9 Août 2004)

Excellente semaine à tout le monde...


----------



## naas (9 Août 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Excellente semaine à tout le monde...


Merci a vous aussi


----------



## sylko (9 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Merci a vous aussi



Tu peux me tutoyer.


----------



## naas (9 Août 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux me tutoyer.


tu es tout seul  je croyais que vous étiez un troupeau moi  :rateau:    
bonne journée a toi et au suivants donc  :love:


----------



## macelene (9 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> tu es tout seul  je croyais que vous étiez un troupeau moi  :rateau:
> bonne journée a toi et au suivants donc  :love:




Bien belle journée à vous tous... :love:

hasta pronto


----------



## sylko (9 Août 2004)

Déjà debout Macelene?


----------



## macelene (9 Août 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Déjà debout Macelene?


suis plus en vacances moâ...   

Je pars retrouver mes patients...  et la fraicheur de mon "aquarium" (bloc opératoire, pour ceux qui ne savent pas )    

@ plus todos  :love:


----------



## woulf (9 Août 2004)

Bon lundi à tout le monde !


----------



## purestyle (9 Août 2004)

Bonjour sous un ciel parisien grix triste  


_cool mon millième post !_


----------



## _m_apman (9 Août 2004)

Oui, bonne journée à tous !
C'est la rentré pour moi aussi, mais la quille est pas trop loin : j'ai pris une semaine pour l'Apple Expo


----------



## kisco (9 Août 2004)

salut à tous!


----------



## root (9 Août 2004)

Salut kisco!

Salut tout l'monde


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Août 2004)

Salut les "mange figues" !!!!


----------



## piro (9 Août 2004)

saluta tous en cette triste matinee


----------



## Luc G (9 Août 2004)

Et encore un qui n'est plus en vacances. Enfin, je ne vais pas me plaindre, j'en ai profité un maximum. La Lozère est toujours aussi belle et j'ai mangé de l'Aubrac, du Causse, de la Margeride en grandes tartines. Pour être sûr de supporter la reprise, j'ai quand même déjà prévu une semaine de rab dans 15 jours.


----------



## piro (9 Août 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et encore un qui n'est plus en vacances. Enfin, je ne vais pas me plaindre, j'en ai profité un maximum. La Lozère est toujours aussi belle et j'ai mangé de l'Aubrac, du Causse, de la Margeride en grandes tartines. Pour être sûr de supporter la reprise, j'ai quand même déjà prévu une semaine de rab dans 15 jours.


je n ai pas eu de vacances remarque la reprise est moins dure.
pour moi c est un lundi comme un autre


----------



## yvos (9 Août 2004)

salut à tous


----------



## jpmiss (9 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Salut les "mange figues" !!!!


 C'est bon les figues. Sous toutes leurs formes...  

 'lut a tous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon les figues. Sous toutes leurs formes...


...ça m'aurait étonné !!!!!!     :rateau:  :love: 
Mais que ceci ne nous empêche pas de passer un excellent lundi !!!!!!! :love:  :love:


----------



## Lio70 (9 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> suis plus en vacances moâ...
> 
> Je pars retrouver mes patients...  et la fraicheur de mon "aquarium" (bloc opératoire, pour ceux qui ne savent pas )
> 
> @ plus todos :love:


Cool! Se faire opérer par une Mac-useuse. Wôa... la classe!   
Excellent début de semaine à tous!


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Août 2004)

Bonne semaine à tous.
Pour moi ça commence bien : je devais travailler dehors mais il pleut :rateau:


----------



## naas (9 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon les figues. Sous toutes leurs formes...
> 
> 'lut a tous


je prefere les figues mauves aux figues blanches    
benh quoi c'est vrai, qu'est ce que j'ai dit ?  :rateau:


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Août 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Cool! Se faire opérer par une Mac-useuse. Wôa... la classe!


Lionel, j'ai l'impression que ton cas s'aggrave de jour en jour :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (9 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> je prefere les figues mauves aux figues blanches
> benh quoi c'est vrai, qu'est ce que j'ai dit ?  :rateau:


 Peu importe la couleur mais je les preferes fraiches....


----------



## _m_apman (9 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Lionel, j'ai l'impression que ton cas s'aggrave de jour en jour :mouais:


  N'est-ce pas notre lot à tous, lecteurs des forums de MacG (et en particulier du bar) ?


----------



## lumai (9 Août 2004)

Bon lundi  Tous !!!


----------



## macelene (9 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Peu importe la couleur mais je les preferes fraiches....


*Ben t'en qu'à faire...  *

*    *


----------



## root (9 Août 2004)

vous parlez de quoi ?


----------



## naas (9 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> vous parlez de quoi ?


----------



## sylko (10 Août 2004)

Bonne journée à tout le monde...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Août 2004)

Bonjour sylko !!!!!   :love: 
...et un excellent mardi à tout le monde !!!!!   :rateau:


----------



## _m_apman (10 Août 2004)

Bonjour aux 2 léve-tôts (euh, je suis pas sûr de l'orthographe, là!) et aux autres...


----------



## piro (10 Août 2004)

salut a tous


----------



## naas (10 Août 2004)

Ouh la  mais je me suis levé en retard ou koi ? tout le monde est réveillé ?  
bah non il est 6h45 fou la la ça me va pas le travail 
bon je vais  aller voir un film http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=819432&postcount=732 ça va me détendre


----------



## jpmiss (10 Août 2004)

Temps de chiottes aujourd'hui mais bonne journée a tous quand meme


----------



## root (10 Août 2004)

salut tout l'monde!


----------



## Luc G (10 Août 2004)

Roberto, comment tu veux que j'arrive à me mettre au boulot correctement en rentrant de vacances avec tes éditoriaux 

 Bonjour tout le monde, il fait moite par ici, ma Lozère me manque mais ce n'est pas nouveau ! vivement un petit rab de congés dans 15 jours !


----------



## bebert (10 Août 2004)

bonjouir à toi aussi Roberto ! :love:


----------



## lumai (10 Août 2004)

Bonne journée à tous !!!
 :love:  :love:

_Z'êtes tous bien matinaux pour un mardi matin d'août..._    :sleep:


----------



## yvos (10 Août 2004)

yo salut à tous!


----------



## Lio70 (10 Août 2004)

A Liège comme à Bruxelles, le ciel est extrêmement gris. Je sens que ça va bientôt tomber. Enfin, bonne journée à tous.


----------



## lumai (10 Août 2004)

Si ça peut te rassurer, c'est pareil à Paris... :hein:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Août 2004)

Tiens, en passant :

Hier soir, je m'arrête à la station-service pour faire le plein....
Devant moi, un gars en train de faire le plein ... enfin, qui n'en finit pas de faire le plein ... et qui s'évertue à rentrer la dernière goutte possible dans son réservoir ... ça s'éternise ! Mais enfin ... je prends mon mal en patience...!!!

Enfin, il a fini, repose le truc sur la pompe, regagne sa voiture, laisse la portière ouverte et commence à tripoter dans ses papiers...

Le gars qui était derrière moi, en train d'attendre aussi, sort de sa voiture, vient me voir et me dit en souriant : "y'a quand même des sans-gêne hein !!!!" ...

Là-dessus, je m'approche du gars dans la voiture, et tout poliment, je lui demande s'il ne peut pas s'avancer de quelques mètres question qu'on puisse aussi sustenter nos petites bagnoles.....

Il lève la tête, me regarde droit dans les yeux et me dit d'une voix ferme et sans appel : "donnez-moi une seule bonne raison pour que je bouge ma voiture tout de suite !!!!"

Et derrière moi, j'entend la voix de mon compagnon d'infortune qui gueule : "Pour pas passer pour un gros plouc, connard !!!    

Résultat : je me suis retrouvé pendant cinq bonnes minutes, silencieux et hilare, au milieu d'une engueulade qui aurait pu facilement tourner au pugilat si le patron de la station n'y avait pas mis bon ordre...!!!!    

Arf ! :love:


----------



## jpmiss (10 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Devant moi, un gars en train de faire le plein ... enfin, qui n'en finit pas de faire le plein ... et qui s'évertue à rentrer la dernière goutte possible dans son réservoir ... ça s'éternise ! Mais enfin ... je prends mon mal en patience...!!!
> 
> Enfin, il a fini, repose le truc sur la pompe...


 C'est pas drôle, il a peut etre le meme probleme avec sa femme...


----------



## nato kino (10 Août 2004)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas drôle, il a peut etre le meme probleme avec sa femme...


      ... et encore, le "truc verseur" de la pompe était bien long et bien raide lui !!!!   :love:  :love:


----------



## Luc G (10 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, il a fini, repose le truc sur la pompe, regagne sa voiture, laisse la portière ouverte et commence à tripoter ...


 Là, j'ai eu comme une inquiétude, je me suis dit que ça allait modérer 

 Mais TheBig a effectué, malgré son âge , un rétablissement difficile.


----------



## macelene (10 Août 2004)

Hello vous tous... :love:
Le soleil s'est caché derrière les nuages... fait trop lourd et moîte...   

Mais heureusement que vous êtes tous là pour remplacer le Soleil de mes jours...        :love:

Peace and Love...


----------



## yvos (10 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas drôle, il a peut etre le meme probleme avec sa femme...


arf arf


----------



## Luc G (10 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas drôle, il a peut etre le meme probleme avec sa femme...


 Quel problème ?  TheBig attend qu'il ait fini pour consommer ???


----------



## jpmiss (10 Août 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Quel problème ?  TheBig attend qu'il ait fini pour consommer ???


  Ils ont peut etre la meme femme..


----------



## bebert (10 Août 2004)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Août 2004)

Purée, j'ai les boules !!!!!!!! :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 
A chaque fois que mon GSM sonne, j'ai l'impression de me mettre Dark Vador dans l'oreille !!!!!! :affraid: 

ps : que cela n'empêche pas la Force d'être avec vous, bande de nases !!!!   :rateau:  :love:


----------



## adelyn (10 Août 2004)

euh... on peu encore dire que c'est l'aurore à 14h07 ?? (c'est pas ma faure, c'est le décalage horaire...)
 :rateau: 
alors ben bonne journée à tous


----------



## nato kino (10 Août 2004)

adelyn a dit:
			
		

> euh... on peu encore dire que c'est l'aurore à 14h07 ?? (c'est pas ma faure, c'est le décalage horaire...)
> :rateau:
> alors ben bonne journée à tous



Il n'y a pas d'heure pour les bavardes... les bravades... les braves... enfin y a pas d'heure quoi !! :style:


----------



## adelyn (10 Août 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas d'heure pour les bavardes... les bravades... les braves... enfin y a pas d'heure quoi !! :style:



voué bavarde on peut dire ca ...


----------



## Grug (11 Août 2004)

Bonjour les gens ! :love:  :love:


----------



## sylko (11 Août 2004)

Salut Grug   

Bonne journée à tout le monde.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Août 2004)

Ce matin, j'aurais une pensée pour tous ceux qui se sentent un peu "tristes" .... j'espère de tout coeur que la lumière de cette douce matinée d'été leur apportera un peu d'espoir et de réconfort...
Qu'ils sachent qu'ils ne sont jamais seuls, et qu'il y a toujours quelque part quelqu'un qui pense à eux....
Aujourd'hui, je pars en Allemagne jusqu'en fin de semaine ... il me sera impossible de poster sur le forum... mais, ce soir, que ce soit dans ma chambre d'hôtel ou sur les bords du Rhin grandiose et tumultueux, une petite pensée s'envolera vers eux...
C'est peu de chose ... comme est "peu de chose" la distance qui sépare l'Alpha de l'Omega, le début et la fin de toutes choses...
Je pense à vous.....


----------



## naas (11 Août 2004)

Bonjouir a toutes et tous  
toujours aussi juste dans le ton the big  :love:


----------



## root (11 Août 2004)




----------



## Luc G (11 Août 2004)

Un salut ensoleillé aux matutinaux. Que les vacanciers profitent bien de leurs vacances et courage aux travailleurs (à commencer par moi).


----------



## kisco (11 Août 2004)




----------



## ginette107 (11 Août 2004)

petit coucou rapide en passant avant d'aller bosser :sleep:


----------



## _m_apman (11 Août 2004)

Pareil, petit coucou mais je suis déjà au boulot pour une longue journée !


----------



## lumai (11 Août 2004)

Bonjour à tous !!! 

A ceux qui se lèvent au son du réveil
A ceux qui ne sont pas encore couchés 
A ceux qui sont déjà partis en Allemagne
A ceux qui estiment avoir fait une bonne grasse mat
A ceux qui défendent leur dernier Mankell contre les dents voraces d'un nourisson affamé
A ceux qui se sont réveillés à quelques milliers de km d'ici
...


----------



## piro (11 Août 2004)

salut a tous en cette belle matinée


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

bonjour à toutes et tous   

 :affraid:   :affraid: :affraid:

et alors, qu'est-ce qu'elle a ma tête  

ça ira mieux quand j'aurai le ventre plein


----------



## yvos (11 Août 2004)

salut à toutes et à tous


----------



## bompi (11 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Comment tu savais que c'était Henning Mankell ?


 Bonjour à tous [j'ai l'impression qu'il faut être poli sur ce thread]

 Euuhhh ! C'est bien Henning Mankell ?


----------



## Grug (12 Août 2004)

:sleep: bonjour les gens


----------



## _m_apman (12 Août 2004)

Bonjour !
Moi aussi, j'ai reçu des amis hier et c'est un peu dur ce matin...

Bonne journée et vivement ce soir qu'on se couche !


----------



## Grug (12 Août 2004)

moi je prends :
- Comme si de rien n'était...

demerdez vous avec le reste


----------



## macelene (12 Août 2004)

dixit Roberto 

- Aimable:  toujours 
- Attentive: il faut 
- Réveillée: obligée quoique des fois...
- De bonne humeur: à ça toujours
- Rasée: pas ce matin :mouais:

Bon c pas tout mais la liste est longue. 

pas un brin de vent, le soleil risque encore d'être chaud-bouillant 
Fermons persiennes...

JE file ciao tutti :love:


----------



## naas (12 Août 2004)




----------



## Grug (12 Août 2004)

ah, au fait : il pleut


----------



## _m_apman (12 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Ah ouais !*
> _Et entre les deux, ne pas oublier d'être :_
> - Aimable
> - Attentif
> ...


 Moi aussi, je vais comme si de rien était : je sera aimable, pas rasé, réceptif, et de bonne humeur...


----------



## root (12 Août 2004)

Belle journée pleine de soleil, ça fait plaisir !


----------



## Luc G (12 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, je vais comme si de rien était : je sera aimable, pas rasé, réceptif, et de bonne humeur...


 aimable, réceptif et de bonne humeur : je sais pas trop encore que j'ai plutôt envie de rigoler et la bonne humeur, ça devrait aller.

 pas rasé : c'est fait, c'est ma journée patibulaire 

 Sinon, il fait beau et on sent que ça va tomber : pas la pluie, les degrés, ça va cogner dur aujourd'hui, un temps pour les cigales.


----------



## piro (12 Août 2004)

levé trop tôt , couché trop tard .
reveil en urgence 
ciel nuageux

je vois vraiment pas pourquoi je le suis levé ce matin à part pour me rapprocher du week end


----------



## Luc G (12 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> levé trop tôt , couché trop tard .
> reveil en urgence
> ciel nuageux
> 
> je vois vraiment pas pourquoi je le suis levé ce matin


 Tu es mûr pour philosopher : l'important, ce n'est pas la réponse, c'est la question ?


----------



## yvos (12 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> levé trop tôt , couché trop tard .
> reveil en urgence
> ciel nuageux
> 
> je vois vraiment pas pourquoi je le suis levé ce matin à part pour me rapprocher du week end


 
  tu m'otes les mots de la bouche  

boujour à toutes les poulettes de macgé, le grand compte à rebour avant le week end pluvieux a commencé


----------



## Nephou (12 Août 2004)

Un bonjour tout particulier à ceux qui font comme si de rien n'était : rasés, costumés, cravatés 

heeeeeeelp ! 

Bonjour tout simple aux autres.


----------



## adelyn (12 Août 2004)

bonjour bonjour tout le monde


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2004)

salut les gens


----------



## Luc G (12 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Un bonjour tout particulier à ceux qui font comme si de rien n'était : rasés, costumés, cravatés
> 
> heeeeeeelp !
> 
> Bonjour tout simple aux autres.


 C'est pas demain que tu m'adresseras un bonjour particulier La dernière fois que j'ai mis une cravate, ça doit être il y a 25 ans


----------



## nato kino (12 Août 2004)




----------



## Lio70 (12 Août 2004)

Bonjour! encore une journée à régler des problèmes sur des PCs dans une entreprise. Pour l'occasion, je ne suis pas rasé. Je me console en pensant à la facture que j'enverrai à la fin du mois. Niark niark niark! Tiens, un mail d'un user qui ne sait plus se connecter à Lotus Notes et c'est urgent. Minute, je finis mes croissants en postant sur MaGé. Faut savoir établir des priorités...


----------



## lumai (12 Août 2004)

_Il pleut Il mouille Bonne journée les grenouilles !!!_


----------



## _m_apman (12 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Un bonjour tout particulier à ceux qui font comme si de rien n'était : rasés, costumés, cravatés
> 
> heeeeeeelp !
> 
> Bonjour tout simple aux autres.


 A moi non plus : je ne me suis pas rasé de près depuis des lustres...


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Août 2004)

Bonjour MacGé :love:

Bien dormi ce matin? :love:


----------



## piro (12 Août 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour! encore une journée à régler des problèmes sur des PCs dans une entreprise. Pour l'occasion, je ne suis pas rasé. Je me console en pensant à la facture que j'enverrai à la fin du mois. Niark niark niark! Tiens, un mail d'un user qui ne sait plus se connecter à Lotus Notes et c'est urgent. Minute, je finis mes croissants en postant sur MaGé. Faut savoir établir des priorités...


etonnant un autre mac user qui vit des probleme des pc  
 

allez courage et attention les coup de boule sont uniquement sur macg 
pas pour les utilisateurs même si des fois on a vraiment envie d en donner


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Août 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour! encore une journée à régler des problèmes sur des PCs dans une entreprise. Pour l'occasion, je ne suis pas rasé. Je me console en pensant à la facture que j'enverrai à la fin du mois. Niark niark niark! Tiens, un mail d'un user qui ne sait plus se connecter à Lotus Notes et c'est urgent. Minute, je finis mes croissants en postant sur MaGé. Faut savoir établir des priorités...


 

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## nato kino (12 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je prends tel quel ton bonjour tout simple : ce sont parfois les meilleurs.*
> 
> _Putain ce morning on m'annonce qu'à mon planning j'ai un mailing et un flow pack._
> Je m'étonne et veut me renseigner : *qu'est-ce qu'un flow pack ?*
> ...


----------



## Lio70 (12 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> etonnant un autre mac user qui vit des probleme des pc


Un pan entier du secteur des services informatiques vit (et bien) grâce aux problèmes des PCs. Tout compte fait, Windows, ça a du bon!

Bonne journée à tou(te)s!


----------



## piro (13 Août 2004)

une bien belle journée s annonce aujourd hui
"j aime l odeur du napalm au petit matin"


----------



## naas (13 Août 2004)

Bonjour a piro et robert, fidèles au poste 
c'est vendredi jour du poisson


----------



## Nephou (13 Août 2004)

Bonjour à tous : vu comment redémarre ma journée c'est pas aujourd'hui que je vais "en abattre" :love:


----------



## sylko (13 Août 2004)

Bonne journée à tout le monde.


----------



## _m_apman (13 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour a piro et robert, fidèles au poste
> c'est vendredi jour du poisson


  Chez nous, on dit : c'est vendredi, jour du week-end :rateau:
 Le mien va être arrosé, je suis invité à un mariage...

 Bonne journée !


----------



## Nephou (13 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Te dévalorise pas mon Chou !


 Tu me fais penser que je vais à Étables-sur-Mer ce week-end tiens


----------



## Luc G (13 Août 2004)

Salut les tombés du lit. Saint Sparadrap veille sur vous. Il fait beau (pas comme cette nuit où les étoiles filantes sont passées incognito derrière juste ce qu'il faut de nuages pour faire bisquer le pauvre monde).



			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> c'est vendredi jour du poisson


 Tu vas te baigner ?
 L'essentiel est que ce ne soit pas le jour des poisons.
 Bon, sur ce, faut attaquer, et je sens qu'aujourd'hui, le boulot va se défendre, peace and love qu'ils disaient.


----------



## ginette107 (13 Août 2004)

Bonjour plus qu'une semaine le boulot c'est fini ...ouf  
et le mémoire est quasi bouclé....enfin :love: 
Qu'est ce que je vais l'apprécier ma semaine de vacance en Bretagne


----------



## lumai (13 Août 2004)

Bon vendredi tous !


----------



## bebert (13 Août 2004)

Bonjour m'sieur'dam !!!  :love:
Une petite pensée pour thebig, obligé de se taper Wagner, le pauvre !


----------



## _m_apman (13 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Une petite pensée pour thebig, obligé de se taper Wagner, le pauvre !


 Arf !


----------



## bebert (13 Août 2004)

Boule de mes deux a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Roberto Vendez.


Fait iéch !!!


----------



## yvos (13 Août 2004)

Yo salut les poulettes  
le compte à rebour vacances commence, dans une semaine,   , pleurez pas vous pourrez toujours me donner des coudbouls en mon absence


----------



## Nephou (13 Août 2004)

Re-bonjour. Vous savez quoi ? Ben les lserveurs de fichier ont très mal supporté l'orage d'hier... plus de logo, plus de photo, plus de document de travail, plus rien à se mettre sous la dent. Je ne sais pas si je dois rire ou pleurer  

 Finalement je l'aurais peut-être l'avoir ma place assise dans le TGV pour Saint-Brieuc  :!D


----------



## adelyn (13 Août 2004)

bonjour bonjour
et bon vendredi 13 à tous  :rateau:


----------



## nato kino (13 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> c'est vendredi jour du poisson



Et du loto !!  :bebe:


----------



## Luc G (13 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour m'sieur'dam !!!  :love:
> Une petite pensée pour thebig, obligé de se taper Wagner, le pauvre !


 Si encore Wagner avait été à Woodstock, mais je l'ai pas vu dans le film


----------



## jpmiss (13 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour m'sieur'dam !!!  :love:
> Une petite pensée pour thebig, obligé de se taper Wagner, *le pauvre* !


  Qui ca? Wagner? 

  

  Bonne journée a tous


----------



## Nephou (13 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Elle va êt' vite faite, ta plaquette commerciale !
> _On te refait un devis ultra-light ??_


 Ouais : juste un pelliculage mat (c'est tendance) et le façonnage s'il te plaît


----------



## Lio70 (14 Août 2004)

Il pleut encore. Pfff... Allez, bon week-end!


----------



## kisco (14 Août 2004)




----------



## Dark Templar (14 Août 2004)

Goedendag iedereen, goed weekend aan iedereen


----------



## Anonyme. (14 Août 2004)

Samedi 14 !  ...

... ouais bah encore une journée de merde 

b'jour tout le monde ou presque


----------



## Anonyme. (14 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Goedendag iedereen, goed weekend aan iedereen



Il y a encore des grumeaux sur cette ligne !  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme. (14 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> parce que "partager" est le plus beau mot du monde....



TIPIAK !


----------



## nato kino (14 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Goedendag iedereen, goed weekend aan iedereen



Tu as oublié de désactiver FileVault...    :hein:


----------



## naas (14 Août 2004)

roh la la il y a déjà plein de monde ici   dark goed morgen a toi aussi 
bon ça_me_dit rien qui vaille ce temps la , hop au dodo


----------



## piro (14 Août 2004)

salut a tous


----------



## Foguenne (14 Août 2004)

De la pluie, encore de la pluie.
Ca tombe bien, je bosse aujourd'hui.


----------



## bebert (14 Août 2004)

Bonjour et bon weekeend à vous !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour et bon weekeend à vous !  :love:



Pas mieux


----------



## sylko (14 Août 2004)

Bonne journée à tout le monde.

JE SUIS ENFIN EN VACAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNCES!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée à tout le monde.
> 
> JE SUIS ENFIN EN VACAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNCES!



je te les souhaite excellentes


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Août 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée à tout le monde.
> 
> JE SUIS ENFIN EN VACAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNCES!


 Moi ça fait déjà 2 mois :rateau: :love:


----------



## naas (15 Août 2004)

Bon dimanche... sous vos applaudissements  
un peu de divertissement


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2004)

Bonjour et bon dimanche à vous.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2004)

pour vous aider à sortir du lit   


  *bonne journée*


----------



## Lio70 (15 Août 2004)

Merci Lemmy! Bon dimanche, charmantes gens...


----------



## Foguenne (15 Août 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée à tout le monde.
> 
> JE SUIS ENFIN EN VACAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNCES!



Profite en bien.   

Pour moi elles sont encore loin. (octobre ) mais bon, les quelques jours à Paris début septembre feront déjà le plus grand bien.
En attendant, aujourd'hui, c'est boulot, on va essayé de rentrer avant 23H00. 
A quand les 45h00 ?  (on se demande d'ailleurs comment les 35H00 sont possible en France.)


----------



## ginette107 (15 Août 2004)

Bon dimache plein de soleil et de bonnes choses

merci Lemmy en effet ça aide à sortir du lit


----------



## yvos (15 Août 2004)

bonne journée à tous   

moi ça va être dur dur, j'ai une vieille rage de dent


----------



## pixelemon (15 Août 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> bonne journée à tous
> 
> moi ça va être dur dur, j'ai une vieille rage de dent





mets-la dehors (ouaf ouaf ouaf)  :rose:


----------



## golf (15 Août 2004)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> TIPIAK !







Pirate  ​



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> (on se demande d'ailleurs comment les 35H00 sont possible en France.)


Rassures toi, nous aussi


----------



## sylko (15 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Profite en bien.
> 
> Pour moi elles sont encore loin. (octobre ) mais bon, les quelques jours à Paris début septembre feront déjà le plus grand bien.
> En attendant, aujourd'hui, c'est boulot, on va essayé de rentrer avant 23H00.
> A quand les 45h00 ?  (on se demande d'ailleurs comment les 35H00 sont possible en France.)



Merci. Je vais rejoindre mes enfants, qui habitent chez leur mère à Arcachon. Je descends du coté de Biarritz, pour y faire du surf. Je remonte sur Paris ensuite, pour l'AppleExpo. 

La Sylkomobil va en avaler des kilomètres.  .


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Merci. Je vais rejoindre mes enfants, qui habitent chez leur mère à Arcachon. Je descends du coté de Biarritz, pour y faire du surf. Je remonte sur Paris ensuite, pour l'AppleExpo.
> 
> La Sylkomobil va en avaler des kilomètres.  .


----------



## golf (15 Août 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Merci. Je vais rejoindre mes enfants, qui habitent chez leur mère à Arcachon. Je descends du coté de Biarritz, pour y faire du surf. Je remonte sur Paris ensuite, pour l'AppleExpo.
> 
> La Sylkomobil va en avaler des kilomètres.  .


Bonne route Grand  

Tu as programmé le GPS sur "Spots Landais"


----------



## piro (16 Août 2004)

bon lundi a tous 
 :sleep:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Août 2004)

Salut piro ! Excellent lundi pour toi aussi ...   
...et bonne semaine à tout le monde !!!! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

Bon lundi les amis


----------



## _m_apman (16 Août 2004)

Oui, :sleep:, bon lundi !


----------



## bebert (16 Août 2004)

C'est lundi, beurk.   :sleep: 
Bonjour quand même. :rateau:


----------



## naas (16 Août 2004)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> C'est lundi, beurk.   :sleep:


... et pluvieux en plus ...!!!!!   
bwêêrrrkkk !!!!


----------



## bebert (16 Août 2004)

On est plus vieux qu'hier.


----------



## naas (16 Août 2004)

un lundi dans la joie


----------



## Luc G (16 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> On est plus vieux qu'hier.


 

 Ici, il fait soleil et chaud, très chaud même. Allez, encore une semaine et je retrourne en congés 

 Salut compatissant à tous les matutinaux, à commencer par moi-même !


----------



## _m_apman (16 Août 2004)

Pour rendre ce lundi sympa, j'a rien trouvé de mieux que d'aller m'acheter une borne Airport Express, après le taf...


----------



## root (16 Août 2004)

encore un matin...


----------



## Lio70 (16 Août 2004)

En cet exceptionnel et unique jour de congé (la boîte "récupère" le jour férié d'hier), je déguste un melon en lisant les derniers messages postés sur MacGé. A midi, je prendrai le temps de me préparer des "maki". J'en salive d'avance... Bonne journée!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Août 2004)

Arrrgh !
Autant qu'il m'en souvienne, jamais un lundi n'a été une "bonne journée" pour moi !!!!  
D'abord se réveiller encore tout engourdi des éventuels excès du week-end ... se glisser dans le trafic exacerbé par le début de semaine parmi les conducteurs encore tous molletonnés par la nuit qui n'en finit pas de finir ... arriver au boulot sur le parking encore désert ... éviter d'un entrechat le molosse du voisin venu crotter sur les plate-bandes ... se tromper dans le code d'accès en introduisant par erreur son code GSM ou de carte bancaire (week-end oblige) ... se faire engueuler par la sécurité parce que voir ci-avant ... entrer dans des locaux qui sentent le "renfermé" et l'électricité statique ... ne jamais (ô grand jamais !) prendre l'ascenseur le lundi matin et privilégier l'escalier pour détendre vos petits muscles avachis par un dimanche endivané ... et enfin ... sublime et langoureuse attente ... faire face à la succession de "Et alors ! t'as passé un bon week-end ???" des collègues qui, pour être polis, font semblant de s'enquérir de la qualité intrinsèque du week-end écoulé alors qu'ils s'en fichent comme de leurs premières dents de lait....
C'est nase un lundi !!!!!  
 :love:


----------



## naas (16 Août 2004)

bah mon bigounnet vient poster sur macge cela te détendra  :love:


----------



## yvos (16 Août 2004)

salut à tous,

départ en vacances, J-4


----------



## piro (17 Août 2004)

salut a tous en ce mardi matin ou le forum parait un peu lent


----------



## naas (17 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> salut a tous en ce mardi matin ou le forum parait un peu lent



bah lui aussi faut lui laisser le temps de se reveiller


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2004)

Salut à tous et bonne journée


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

Excellente journée à tout le monde !!!!!   
...et que la paix et l'amour soient toujours avec vous !!!!   :love:  :love:  :love: 

ps : amen !


----------



## bebert (17 Août 2004)

Bon mardi, encore pluvieux qu'hier !    :love:


----------



## _m_apman (17 Août 2004)

Bonjour !
 Ici, c'est nuageux mais le plus ennuyeux est que j'ai pas encore assez dormi !  :sleep:


----------



## Luc G (17 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bon mardi, encore pluvieux qu'hier !    :love:


 Et moins vieux que demain 

 Ici, ce matin, il fait soleil mais vu qu'il y a 100% d'humidité dans l'air, j'ai l'impression que je suis toujours dans la salle de bains. Faut que je me persuade que je suis au bureau. Pas facile, faudrait que TheBig organise une procession pour demander du beau temps sec.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> faudrait que TheBig organise une procession pour demander du beau temps sec.



  ... y'a ka demander !!!!!! Ce soir, double ration de bougies + promesse de neuvaine en cas de réussite !!!   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## ginette107 (17 Août 2004)

bonjour tous  
Petite nuit = dure journée :sleep:   :sleep:  mais quelques jours et c'st les vacances
  :love:


----------



## Luc G (17 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... y'a ka demander !!!!!! Ce soir, double ration de bougies + promesse de neuvaine en cas de réussite !!!   :love:  :love:  :love:


 Remarque, je me demande si on ne frise pas l'hérésie là : en principe on faisait plutôt des processions pour demander la pluie. Ou alors, à la rigueur, il y avait les rogations pour demander de meilleures récoltes sans rentrer dans les détails. Mais qu'est-ce que bebert va bien pouvoir récolter ?  Je ne sais pas, je demande un délai.

 PS. TheBig, fais gaffe avec les bougies ! On voudrait pas voir dans les journaux un article à la rubrique faits-divers du genre

  "il voulait à tout prix être saint, sa tignasse prend feu dans l'église, blabla, blabla.... Feu TheBig avait, j'en mettrai ma main au feu, le feu sacré !"

 Avec les photos exclusives de l'auréole flambante en pages intérieures.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> "il voulait à tout prix être saint, sa tignasse prend feu dans l'église, blabla, blabla.... Feu TheBig avait, j'en mettrai ma main au feu, le feu sacré !"
> Avec les photos exclusives de l'auréole flambante en pages intérieures.



    ... par contre, plus de problème pour le "feu au c..."  - à croire que passé un certain âge, ça s'ignifuge tout seul !!!!!    :rateau:     :love:  :love: 

ps : mais je plaisante, vous l'aurez compris !!!


----------



## Luc G (17 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... par contre, plus de problème pour le "feu au c..."


 Oui, mais enfin, fais quand même gaffe aux bougies !


----------



## bebert (17 Août 2004)

Je ne sais pas si on aura du soleil demain, mais en tout cas, on aura toujours des nases...


----------



## Luc G (17 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si on aura du soleil demain, mais en tout cas, on aura toujours des nases...


 Parce que ça, c'est pas une question de météo, c'est une question de climat


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si on aura du soleil demain, mais en tout cas, on aura toujours des nases...


..."quel nase avez-vous ????" - "Euh ! 55 ans ! pourquoi ????"  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## bebert (17 Août 2004)

Quel con !    :love:


----------



## bebert (17 Août 2004)

C'est con mais je suis plié !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> C'est con mais je suis plié !


Euh ! faut savoir ! t'es bebert ou plié ????????   
  Parce que moi, on ne me la fait pas ... d'ailleurs y'a pas de "plié" dans la listes des membres !!!!!! :rateau:  :love:  :love:  :love: 
ps : tu crois que ça risque encore de s'aggraver avec l'âge ????


----------



## Luc G (17 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> C'est con mais je suis plié !


 Voilà ce que c'est que de vouloir faire de la gym le matin de bonne heure !


----------



## piro (18 Août 2004)

salut a tous


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

Oui bonjour et bon mercredi.


----------



## naas (18 Août 2004)

bonjour a tous  naas content aujourd'hui  je ne sais pourquoi et ne chercherais pas  

bonne journée vraiment une bonne journée a vous


----------



## Luc G (18 Août 2004)

Bien le bonjour à tous les tombés du lit (pas sûr que ça fasse une foule). Que Saint Turbin vous vienne en aide pour passer sans encombres les pentes difficiles du milieu de semaine.


----------



## ginette107 (18 Août 2004)

Bonne journée  
J-2==> Vacances!


----------



## bebert (18 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si on aura du soleil demain, mais en tout cas, on aura toujours des nases...



Aujourd'hui SOLEIL (et aucun nase à l'horizon) !!! :love: 

Bonne journée !


----------



## yvos (18 Août 2004)

Salut à tous  





			
				ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> J-2==> Vacances!


tout pareil


----------



## naas (18 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui SOLEIL (et aucun naAS à l'horizon) !!! :love:
> Bonne journée !


oui on m'appele ?  :love:


----------



## _m_apman (18 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> oui on m'appele ?  :love:


 Naas fait de réel progrès en ce moment : il répond à l'appel de son nom...  

Allez, bonne journée à vous tous !


----------



## loustic (18 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui SOLEIL (et aucun nase à l'horizon) !!! :love:
> 
> Bonne journée !


Bonjour Bébert, Naas, LusG et tous les autres.

Aucun nase à l'horizon mais un Narc-en-ciel
ce matin à 7h14 du côté de Rambouillet


----------



## Juste en passant (18 Août 2004)

Hola !


----------



## Grug (19 Août 2004)

bonjour les gens


----------



## _m_apman (19 Août 2004)

Bien le bonjour, Monsieur Grug !
Bonjour tout le monde !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2004)

Bonjour à tous, bonne journée


----------



## ginette107 (19 Août 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous, bonne journée



J-1= vacances!!!


----------



## Luc G (19 Août 2004)

Salut à tous les matutinaux. Chaud devant par ici, déjà 24° tout à l'heure et pour l'heure un soleil sans nuages. J'irai bien à la plage (pas encore mis les pieds cette année) mais il parait que j'ai du boulot, pourtant j'ai rien vu dans le journal à ce sujet.


----------



## energizer (19 Août 2004)




----------



## Grug (19 Août 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> J-1= vacances!!!


 jour J, h-2


----------



## energizer (19 Août 2004)

excusez-moi, je voulais vous dire:    *coin coin*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2004)

Je viens vous souhaiter une ultime bonne journée .....  
Je me suis barricadé dans la salle informatique encerclé que je suis par un gamerz supérieur en nombre !!!!  
Je ne tiendrai pas le coup longtemps mais ma dernière pensée sera pour vous .....
Adieu !!!!!  
 :love:


----------



## loustic (19 Août 2004)

Bonjour à tous.
Pas de narc-en-ciel ce matin.
Heureusement les photos sont là
pour rassurer le photographe.


----------



## yvos (19 Août 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> J-1= vacances!!!


 
H-27!!  


Salut à tous


----------



## Luc G (19 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je viens vous souhaiter une ultime bonne journée .....
> Je me suis barricadé dans la salle informatique encerclé que je suis par un gamerz supérieur en nombre !!!!
> Je ne tiendrai pas le coup longtemps mais ma dernière pensée sera pour vous .....
> Adieu !!!!!
> :love:


 De notre reporter exclusif sur le champ de bataille :

 Brillante feinte de TheBig qui manipule les medias comme pas d'oeufs. Il vient de s'enfermer pour se manger ses frites tranquilles à midi tout en semant le trouble chez l'adversaire ("qui c'est qui encercle le Big, on suspend le plan prévu ?").

 Sa dernière pensée sera plutôt : "les ai-je bien entubés, quand même !"


----------



## Juste en passant (19 Août 2004)

Un grand bonjour à tous.  

Une bonne nourjée, et pour ceusses qui nous abandonnent : Bonnes vacances !!


----------



## piro (19 Août 2004)

bonne journee
meme si celle ci s annonce mal pour moi 
un serveur plante
2 disques dur HS
une utilisatrice qui pleure apres ses donnees
un raleur qui veut son poste tout de suite


----------



## Nephou (19 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je viens vous souhaiter une ultime bonne journée .....
> Je me suis barricadé dans la salle informatique encerclé que je suis par un gamerz supérieur en nombre !!!!
> Je ne tiendrai pas le coup longtemps mais ma dernière pensée sera pour vous .....
> Adieu !!!!!
> :love:


 Toi tu vas en profiter pour jouer avec les ports Gigabit 

 Bonne journée à toutes et à tous et... voilà !


----------



## Lio70 (19 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> 2 disques dur HS
> une utilisatrice qui pleure apres ses donnees
> un raleur qui veut son poste tout de suite


Ah, toi aussi?


----------



## piro (19 Août 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Ah, toi aussi?


c est dur comme metier je pense investir dans un tabouret et une corde tu veux qu on se cotise?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2004)

Rien que pour mon bebert :

T'as vu ma performance aux JO dans le 200 mètres nase libre ?????     :love:  :love:


----------



## yvos (20 Août 2004)

Bonjour à tous  ,

réveil difficile, le café a mis du temps à couler, comme d'habitude :hein:. Toujours pareil ces matins..le jt de france inter, le petit RER jusqu'à la defense.. 
tiens, c'est bizarre, il fait une lumière superbe, un soleil éclatant, un vent frais..quelque chose de bizarre...un goût de rentrée?   :affraid: 

et puis, dans l'ascenseur, la mémoire me révient....


JE ME BARRE EN VACANCES DANS 7H


----------



## Luc G (20 Août 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tiens, c'est bizarre, il fait une lumière superbe, un soleil éclatant, un vent frais..quelque chose de bizarre...un goût de rentrée?  :affraid:
> 
> et puis, dans l'ascenseur, la mémoire me révient....
> 
> ...


 D'un peu plus, il restait au boulot ! 

 Allez, debout les crabes, la marée monte. Pour moi aussi, ce soir démarrage des vacances, enfin de rab des vacances, j'ai déjà pris le plat principal mais je ne m'en lasse pas, j'ai encore bon appétit de la chose.


----------



## Luc G (20 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Rien que pour mon bebert :
> 
> T'as vu ma performance aux JO dans le 200 mètres nase libre ?????     :love:  :love:


 Moi qui croyais que tu allais aussi nous brasser du vent, papillonner autour des forumeuses et faire le dos rond devant la MGZ. Je suis déçu 

 Enfin, il te reste le nase en eau trouble et le nase à contre-courant (voir la thèse de Jimmy sur le sujet).

 PS. Ceci dit, Lemmy m'a dit que le ménase n'était pas fait dans la tranche. Je te rappelle que c'est ton tour:hein:.


----------



## bebert (20 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Rien que pour mon bebert :
> 
> T'as vu ma performance aux JO dans le 200 mètres nase libre ?????     :love:  :love:



Oui j'ai vu ça ! Tu m'avais pas dis que tu portais des nasoires !!!    :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Août 2004)

Kilou tout le monde, ouah! c'est tellement rare quand je post par ici :love: ça fait du bien :love:


----------



## ginette107 (20 Août 2004)

Bonjour tous  

Ouf...plus que quatre heures de boulot et à moi les vacances, la bretagne, les amis et tout et tout...


----------



## piro (20 Août 2004)

salut a tous en ce vendredi


----------



## yvos (20 Août 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tous
> 
> Ouf...plus que quatre heures de boulot et à moi les vacances, la bretagne, les amis et tout et tout...


deux heures de boulot (macgé) en ce qui me concerne et déocollage dans 6h


----------



## yvos (20 Août 2004)

comme on dit en egyptien,

matin de jasmin, matin de lumière, matin de miel


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2004)

*à l'ami Ricoré©* *Bonjour* 

tu connais la meilleure   

 *j'ai oublié de retarder mon réveil *    :rateau:  :hosto: 

  

me reste qu'une chose à faire:  *y retourner fissa fissa*  

à tout à l'heure...

_l'allumé de Paris_


----------



## Lio70 (21 Août 2004)

La bonne humeur de Roberto efface la grisaille de mon samedi matin. Allez, bon week-end  à tou(te)s.  :love:


----------



## loustic (21 Août 2004)

Jourbon à tous

Endweek bon !


----------



## piro (21 Août 2004)

salut a tous en ce week end pluvieux


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2004)

coucou ! 

coucou !!

coucou !!!

coucou !!!!

coucou !!!!!

 coucou !!!!!!

 coucou !!!!!!!
 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 
Belle journée à toutis !!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> coucou !
> 
> coucou !!
> 
> ...




 *wouaouh*  



bonne journée à toi, oupsy, à loustic et piro également   


_ça fait du bien de retourner un peu au lit _


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2004)

* Bonjour tout le monde * ​: 






*voilà pour le solide, qui s'occupe du liquide*


----------



## energizer (22 Août 2004)

belle journée !!

qu'est-ce que vous voulez que j'en fasse, de sa bonne journée  

j'men tape la palme 


*c'est du maïs que je veux*​
_bonjour Lemmy et Roberto..._  


et à tous qui traînent encore au lit


----------



## lumai (22 Août 2004)

*Bonjour Voududimanche !!!
* 

_Merci pour les croissants Lemmy..._ :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> _Merci pour les croissants Lemmy..._ :love:



c'était avec plaisir, lumai   

bonne fin de journée à toi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'était avec plaisir, lumai
> bonne fin de journée à toi


   ... ça y est !!! ...    il commence à confondre le jour et la nuit .....  
...ça devait arriver un jour ou l'autre ....   
Pôv tranche .....  
 :love:  :love:  :love:  ...  (salut Lemmy !!!) :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love:  ...  (salut Lemmy !!!) :love:



salut, sale gosse    :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> salut, sale gosse    :love:


Laisse la clé sous le paillasson ... je rentrerai tard !!!!!!     :love:


----------



## bebert (22 Août 2004)

*Extinction des feux dans 10 minutes !!!*


----------



## hegemonikon (23 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *Extinction des feux dans 10 minutes !!!*


 ça m'étonnerai beaucoup je viens de me réveiller


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2004)

Un excellent lundi pour tout le monde .......    :love:  :love: 

ps : bwêêêrkkk ... vivement vendredi .... :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2004)

Tidju ... personne ???????   
...Je crois que le forum connait de petits ennuis ce matin !!!!!! :rateau:


----------



## _m_apman (23 Août 2004)

Ok, je suis le premier à dire bonjour ! 
Bonne journée et bonne semaine, mes amis !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

bonjour tout le monde 

bonjour thebig et _m_apman :coucou




			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que le forum connait de petits ennuis ce matin !!!!!! :rateau:


  

_rafraichissement entre autres?_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> _rafraichissement entre autres?_


... et un bar sans rafraichissements, c'est plus un bar !!!      :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2004)

C'est sûrement bebert qui a calé le bazar !!!!!!!!!!!!    
 :love:


----------



## maousse (23 Août 2004)

huummmm, un double arc-en-ciel au réveil ce matin à 7h10, c'est dur de commencer mieux une journée  

Bon soleil à tout le monde ! :style:


----------



## Juste en passant (23 Août 2004)

Hola a todos.

Bon courage pour cette dure journée de labeur qui s'offre à nous :-(


----------



## maousse (23 Août 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... et un bar sans rafraichissements, c'est plus un bar !!!      :love:



à qui le dis-tu


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Août 2004)

:sleeep:
Tiré du lit à 8 h 30 ce matin (couché à 6 h 15), on a pas idée :sleep:
Bonne journée à toutes et à tous, je sens que la mienne ne va pas être très active


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

Voilà je reviens de mon examen de passage, réussit avec brio


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> :sleeep:
> Tiré du lit à 8 h 30 ce matin (couché à 6 h 15), on a pas idée :sleep:


Ah ces djeunes !!!!!!!!! :rateau: 
Chez nous la règle d'or c'est : "tu peux rentrer à n'importe quelle heure, mais en semaine, c'est debout à 7 H ... frais et dispos à 7H15 ... propre sur toi à 7H30 ... petitdéjeunéisé à 7H45 et ... en avant pour la journée..."  
Ah ! j'allais oublier : "et on enlève la tête de son c... avant de sortir !!!" :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> réussit avec brio


Félicitations !!!!!!    
Euh, brio ... c'est ton frère ???? :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## lumai (23 Août 2004)

Bon lundi et bonne semaine à tous !!! 

_Et pour les couche-tard : _


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

merci pour le café, lumai   

bonne journée


----------



## Luc G (23 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Un excellent lundi pour tout le monde .......    :love:  :love:
> 
> ps : bwêêêrkkk ... vivement vendredi .... :rateau:



Ben, non, y a rien qui presse : je suis en congés cette semaine.   
Alors bon courage aux travailleurs. Pour moi, petite balade dans le Tarn et l'Aveyron ces prochains jours. Comment ça, y en a qui ont de la chance   C'est plein de petites routes avec plein de virages, vous vous rendez pas compte les efforts qu'il faut faire pour se promener


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

toute belle journée à vous tou(te)s et bon courage à zeux qui boulonent !!! 
  ​


			
				energizer a dit:
			
		

> belle journée !!
> 
> qu'est-ce que vous voulez que j'en fasse, de sa bonne journée
> 
> ...






et wala du beau maïs tout frais pour toen canard joli.... hi hiiii, miam ! miam ! :love:  :love:
​


----------



## Juste en passant (23 Août 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bon lundi et bonne semaine à tous !!!
> 
> _Et pour les couche-tard : _


Hola à todos !

Pour avec le kawa :


----------



## energizer (23 Août 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> toute belle journée à vous tou(te)s et bon courage à zeux qui boulonent !!!
> ​
> *tout pareil* ​
> 
> ...



scrouitch scrouitch scrouitch scrouitch miam :love: 

j'me régale   

m'ci  :love:


----------



## loustic (23 Août 2004)

Bonjour à tous et bonne semaine.
Les croissants et le maïs, c'est d'un commun !
Parlez-moi d'un bon oeuf cru cassé sur le crâne,
mais ce n'est pas donné à tout le monde de
pouvoir le réaliser ! Bonjour TheBig.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Parlez-moi d'un bon oeuf cru cassé sur le crâne,
> mais ce n'est pas donné à tout le monde de
> pouvoir le réaliser ! Bonjour TheBig.


Arf ! salut loustic !!!!  
En fait on a du faire 2 prises ... pour la première, mon fils qui était grimpé en haut d'une échelle en dehors du champ de la caméra n'avait rien trouvé de mieux que de prendre un oeuf   DUR dans le frigo ....   ... tidju !  
Je passerai la séquence dans un prochain making off !!!     :love:


----------



## Hurrican (23 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je passerai la séquence dans un prochain making off !!!    :love:


mdr d'avance ! 
Je l'attends avec impatience ...   :love:


----------



## bebert (23 Août 2004)

Bonjour ! :love:


----------



## _m_apman (24 Août 2004)

Alors, forums, dis-moi si je suis le premier à souhaiter la bonne journée...


----------



## piro (24 Août 2004)

salut a tous


----------



## bebert (24 Août 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Alors, forums, dis-moi si je suis le premier à souhaiter la bonne journée...



Forum, mon doux forum. Qui est le plus nase du bar MacG ?   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2004)

:sleep: 

bonjour bebert et piro 

et salut aux autres 

 :sleep:


----------



## poildep (24 Août 2004)

hello !


----------



## lumai (24 Août 2004)

Bonne journée à vous les matinaux ! 

_Vous inquiétez pas si vous passez plus tard : je vous souhaite aussi un bon mardi dans cette bise automnale_


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2004)

Bonjour à tous.


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Août 2004)

Bien le bonjour... encore un autre jour à me lever pour aller travailler... Courage Angie... :mouais: :love:


----------



## piro (24 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bien le bonjour... encore un autre jour à me lever pour aller travailler... Courage Angie... :mouais: :love:


des jours comme ca la cafeine est ton alliée


----------



## Juste en passant (24 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Courage Angie... :mouais: :love:


Cool de commencer comme ça, tiens !


_" Oh, Angie, oh, Angie, when will those dark clouds disappear_​

_Angie, Angie, where will it lead us from here_​


_With no loving in our souls and no money in our coats_​


_You can't say we're satisfied_​


_But Angie, Angie, you can't say we never tried "_​



Merci !  

Bonjour à tous et bon courage.


----------



## Nephou (24 Août 2004)

Je crois que j'ai encore un tas de "bonjour !" tout simple à dipostion alors il est naturel que je vous en fasse profiter.


----------



## macelene (24 Août 2004)

Ce matin en partant vers 7 heures le ciel grondait, le vent souflait, le pluie tombait.

Aurevoir l'été...   

Là le soleil est revenu, il brille    

Bonjour à Toutes et Tous....  :love:


----------



## sylko (24 Août 2004)

Couvert à Biarritz... Je suis dans un cybercafé.

Je pense aller du côté d'Orthez, faire un coucou au Doc.  

Problème, je n'ai pas ses coordonnées, si WebO pouvait les obtenir et me les envoyer par sms ça serait cool


----------



## piro (25 Août 2004)

un matin comme les autres 
a peine arrive au boulot je me fait mon litre de cafe matinal 
et en avant pour une journee de folie


----------



## Juste en passant (25 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> ....et en avant pour une journee de folie


Bonjour à tous  

Un peu comme ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2004)

Hello à tous


----------



## lumai (25 Août 2004)

Bonjourzavoutouss !!! 


_Z'avez pensé à vot' parapluie de matin ???_  :hein:


----------



## Nephou (25 Août 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bonjourzavoutouss !!!
> 
> 
> _Z'avez pensé à vot' parapluie de matin ???_  :hein:


 BonjourzatoiEtauzautres !!!

_Ben non il fait grad beau temps quai d'Orsay _


----------



## bebert (25 Août 2004)

BonZour !!!
 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2004)

Hi !!!
 :love:


----------



## lumai (25 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _Ben non il fait grad beau temps quai d'Orsay _



 
Bon ben j'espère que le vent vient dans le bon sens alors !!!


----------



## poildep (26 Août 2004)

de l'humour tout mignon pour commencer la journée.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Août 2004)

Un excellent jeudi à tout le monde !!!!!! :love:  :love:


----------



## poildep (26 Août 2004)

le thread ne remonte pas


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Août 2004)

Le temps est venu de vous dévoiler ma dernière création à l'occasion des JO :

"PUMEX +" ... le préservatif des sportifs qui en veulent plus !!!!!!!!!


----------



## poildep (26 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Le temps est venu de vous dévoiler ma dernière création à l'occasion des JO :
> 
> "PUMEX +" ... le préservatif des sportifs qui en veulent plus !!!!!!!!!


 en vente en pharmacie et chez décathlon (à fond la forme).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Août 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> en vente en pharmacie et chez décathlon (à fond la forme).


     
J'ai des grandes tailles aussi !!!!!! (je n'avais plus qu'un "small" pour la photo !)   :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Août 2004)

En langage djeune, ils appellent ça un "BAB" (Boîte à B....) ... ce qui m'a donné l'idée d'un slogan publicitaire accrocheur du style : "T'as déjà un BOB ... enfile ton BAB !!!"  

ps : ça tue ! non ??? :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Août 2004)

En plus, en y adjoignant une petite housse, on peut y conserver des glaçons pendant deux heures ... j'ai appelé ça le kit : "BAB à Cool" ... ça marche du tonnerre dans les raves !!!!


----------



## poildep (26 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> En plus, en y adjoignant une petite housse, on peut y conserver des glaçons pendant deux heures ... j'ai appelé ça le kit : "BAB à Cool" ... ça marche du tonnerre dans les raves !!!!


T'as pensé à tout. 'Faut en distribuer dès maintenant, tu vas exploser le marché !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Août 2004)

En plus, je l'ai testée en live cet été ... je m'en suis servi comme housse pénienne pour descendre l'amazone (le fleuve hein !) en pirogue ... pratique ! Faut juste faire attention de ne pas enfermer quelques moustiques dedans quand on la ligature sinon, bonjour la gonflette ...  
J'ai enfin pu la retirer hier après avoir avalé une dizaine de boules de mites !!!  
 :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (26 Août 2004)

Humeur du jour :


----------



## poildep (26 Août 2004)

ben alors Jep ?


----------



## Juste en passant (26 Août 2004)

Ca va passer... ;-)


----------



## poildep (26 Août 2004)

tiens, encore un petit Calvin & Hobbes. Moi ça fait me toujours du bien quand j'ai pas le moral.


----------



## piro (26 Août 2004)

salut a tous en ce jeudi (un jour comme les autres mais il rapproche plus du week end)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

Salut à vous.


----------



## macelene (26 Août 2004)

un grand  à vous TouS...  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Août 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> de l'humour tout mignon pour commencer la journée.


   

Bonjour tout le monde...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Août 2004)

Bon vendredi à toutes et tous !!!!!!   :love:


----------



## fwedo (27 Août 2004)

et le vendredi c'est permis !!!! 
bonjour à tous !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Août 2004)

pas le temps de finir mon boulot d'hier que j'ai remis au lendemain, tant pis on fera ca dimanche si on a pas trop picolé samedi :rateau: (ca va tre monstrueuuuuuux  )

BOn, je saute dans la douche et en route mauvaises troupe.


J'ai bien peur qu'aujourd'hui je vais me prendre la tete avec l'un de mes collègues concurrents ...  Va y avoir du sport sur le parking, je vous le dis :casse: 


Bon week end à tous si on se revoit pas d'ici là.


----------



## piro (27 Août 2004)

mmmm derniere journee avant le week end


----------



## _m_apman (27 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> mmmm derniere journee avant le week end


  mmmm derniere journee avant une petite semaine de congés... 

 Bonne journée à toutes et tous !


----------



## lumai (27 Août 2004)

A vous tous, je vous souhaite un spendide, merveilleux, étonnant, détonnant,  électrifiant et tout simplement bon vendredi !!! 

_Pis pour ceux qui ne font qu'attendre le week-end : tout pareil pour le week-end !_


----------



## loustic (27 Août 2004)

Bonjour à tous.
Bientôt le Vek Ande, ouf !


----------



## Juste en passant (27 Août 2004)

Hola a todos.  

Ce matin (un lapin..., non ce n'est pas ce que je veux dire, laissez moi finir...), j'ai dépanné :modo: un collègue dont un pneu avait crevé  .

Pppffffuuuu...Jouer les Tarzan :king:  de si bonheur...Ca fatigue !


----------



## loustic (27 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... hier après avoir avalé une dizaine de boules de mites !!!


 Alors ? On contrepète ?


----------



## piro (27 Août 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Hola a todos.
> 
> Ce matin (un lapin..., non ce n'est pas ce que je veux dire, laissez moi finir...), j'ai dépanné :modo: un collègue dont un pneu avait crevé  .
> 
> Pppffffuuuu...Jouer les Tarzan :king:  de si bonheur...Ca fatigue !


comme quoi les tigres sont de bons samaritains


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2004)

Un grand bonjour à tous et bonne journée


----------



## semac (27 Août 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> A vous tous, je vous souhaite un spendide, merveilleux, étonnant, détonnant,  électrifiant et tout simplement bon vendredi !!!
> 
> _Pis pour ceux qui ne font qu'attendre le week-end : tout pareil pour le week-end !_



coucou toi, ça fait super longtemps !!
et bonjour à tous?


----------



## semac (27 Août 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Humeur du jour :



Pareil?


----------



## poildep (28 Août 2004)

*C'EST SAMEDI ! BONNE JOURNÉE ET BON WEEK-END À TOUS !*​





​​​​


----------



## Lio70 (28 Août 2004)

Salut poiledep, salut Roberto! Excellent réveil à toutes et à tous. Je suis de bonne humeur ce matin: plus que 3 fois dormir avant la keynote, et 26 fois (dixit un ami) avant la sortie DVD de la première trilogie Star Wars.
 :love:


----------



## lumai (28 Août 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *C'EST SAMEDI ! BONNE JOURNÉE ET BON WEEK-END À TOUS !*​


 Ah Bah en v'là une journée qui commence bien !! 
_Merci Poildep_


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2004)

Bonjour et bon samedi


----------



## loustic (29 Août 2004)

8 heures, debout bande d'emplumardés !
Le patron vous attend ! 

Excellent dimanche à tous.


----------



## piro (30 Août 2004)

un lundi de plus arrive
bonjour a tous


----------



## loustic (30 Août 2004)

Bonjour Piro, bonjour tous.

Préparons la *Quenotte* pour demain matin.
L'assistant du grand arracheur de dents nous attend.


----------



## Lio70 (30 Août 2004)

Hello! Ah, un lundi où je ne dois pas aller au boulot. Traduction: je suis enfin en vacances! Je petit-déjeûne dehors avec une copine, ensuite quelques courses à la Fnac et puis je saute dans le TGV pour Paris, et à moi l'Expo...
  :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (30 Août 2004)

Hola, Helli, Hello a todos


J'me sens comme un vendredi   :mouais:  :modo:


----------



## semac (30 Août 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Hello! Ah, un lundi où je ne dois pas aller au boulot. Traduction: je suis enfin en vacances! Je petit-déjeûne dehors avec une copine, ensuite quelques courses à la Fnac et puis je saute dans le TGV pour Paris, et à moi l'Expo...
> :love:



OOoooohhhhaaaaaaaaooooohhhhhhhh? la chance !!
fini les vacances et retour des lundi !!!
bonjour à tous et surtout bon courage aux travailleurs...  :rose:


----------



## Luc G (30 Août 2004)

Salut les tombés du lit : cette fois-ci, c'est vraiment la rentrée:sick:


----------



## _m_apman (31 Août 2004)

Bonjour ! 
Allez, en route pour le keynote !
et bonjour à Björk !


----------



## Nephou (31 Août 2004)

Bonjour à tous et bonne journée. Amors ? Fin prêts ? Sur l'ordinateur de gauche : Indesign, Outlook et le reste. Sur l'ordinateur de droite Firefox, Explorer (pour le boulot) et Frontpage (pareil).

Quelques canettes et cacaouètes à portée de bras et un casque pour le son au cas où...

Bref, je suis paré (qui a dit addict ?).


----------



## fwedo (31 Août 2004)

bonjour à tous



qq heures de boulot avant l'AE....demi journée quoi.....meme quart de journée si on compte le suivi de la keynote sur internet....


----------



## Luc G (31 Août 2004)

Debout les crabes, la marée (des ipods et des imacs ) monte.


----------



## Foguenne (31 Août 2004)

Bonne AE à tous.


----------



## macelene (31 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous et bonne journée. * Amors *  ? Fin prêts ?



De bon matin j'avoue ue ce lapus (ou faute de frappe...  )  m'a fait tordre de rire    

*Une Belle Journée à tous... pleine de Belles Émotions :love:*


----------



## piro (31 Août 2004)

snif le jour de la keynote et je suis obligé de bosser 
je devrais attendre samedi pour voir l AE


----------



## Nephou (31 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> De bon matin j'avoue ue ce lapus (ou faute de frappe...  )  m'a fait tordre de rire
> 
> *Une Belle Journée à tous... pleine de Belles Émotions :love:*


  Je suis heureux d'avoir pu t'offrir ce rire de début de journée . Du coup je ne corrige pas  Na ! 

  mais je me sens tout :love: aujourd'hui


----------



## lumai (31 Août 2004)

_Bon mardi !!!   _


----------



## Dark Templar (31 Août 2004)

Yo tout le monde.
Ma s½ur a eu la bonne idée de se péter la gueule dans l'escalier pour son premier jour d'école et comme ma chambre est juste à côté j'ai été tiré du lit à 7 h 30 du coup j'ai déjà eu une heure trente pour émerger, je pète la forme.
Bonne keynote à tous


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2004)

Bon réveil à ceux qui ont installé leur sac de couchage devant la salle de la Keynote... Espérons que l'émotion sera au rendez-vous...


----------



## piro (31 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Yo tout le monde.
> Ma s½ur a eu la bonne idée de se péter la gueule dans l'escalier pour son premier jour d'école et comme ma chambre est juste à côté j'ai été tiré du lit à 7 h 30 du coup j'ai déjà eu une heure trente pour émerger, je pète la forme.
> Bonne keynote à tous


marrant ca 
ca me rappelle ma mere la veille d un depart au senegal a 4h du mat 
le reveil en fanfare qui a suivi


----------



## semac (31 Août 2004)

Bonjouuuuuur tout le monde !!
*tout pareil que roberto* surtout pour les filles


----------



## Nephou (31 Août 2004)

Vous pouvez y aller : je me suis bien rasé ce matin "lames neuves", comme au tennis.


----------



## Juste en passant (31 Août 2004)

Bonjour à tous !


----------



## lumai (31 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Patin de douze minutes avec nettoyage complet des plombages en apnée partielle *pour les filles*, mais attention : *uniquement les plus sympas des plus jolies !*
> :rose:  :love:  :love:


  Hum hum... Dis-moi... Pépita connait l'existence de macG ??? 

_Ou bien elle croit que tu y passes toujours tant de temps uniquement pour les talents des tapoteuse qui peuvent s'y trouver..._


----------



## Juste en passant (31 Août 2004)

ROBERTO !! 

Tou vi dans lé péché.

Répenté-toi, mon fils !!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2004)

Bonjour à tous


----------



## poildep (31 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> L'existence de _"forums techniques Mac (sic) où je discute parfois (re-sic) quand j'ai rien à faire au boulot"_ : *oui.*
> 
> Les kilomètres binaires de conneries que j'y raconte et le réseau de relations charmantes et passionantes que j'y entretiens avec plaisir et fous-rires : *non.*


Ah ? C'est pas un forum technique ici ?


----------



## poildep (31 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Si si.
> _C'est même *tellement POINTU niveau technique Mac* que les utilisateurs pécé passent leur temps à y poster (j'en connais. Si si) !!_


ah oui ?  :rose:


----------



## macelene (31 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je vous embrasse tous et toutes !*
> 
> 
> Patin de douze minutes :rose: :love: :love:
> ...


ça va t'as eu le temps de toutes les passer en revue ????      

PAs trop les lèvres en feu


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2004)

Oouuuaaaah coooooooool j'suis le premier du jour à vous souhaiter une excellente journée !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Septembre 2004)

Bonne journée à tous   Tous à l'AE !


----------



## Luc G (1 Septembre 2004)

Salut les matutinaux, c'est septembre


----------



## piro (1 Septembre 2004)

bonne journee a tous
bientot j irais a l AE oh oui bientot j irais a l AE


----------



## macelene (1 Septembre 2004)

*à tous.  
Belle journée pleine de soleil :love:*


----------



## Nephou (1 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *à tous.
> Belle journée pleine de soleil :love:*


 Merci, le soleil est bien arrivé. Bonne journée à toi * et à tous *


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2004)

_Nuit agitée, réveil bien avant l'heure ... on attend.

Voilà l'heure H, debout,, une douche : aaaaarg elle déconne encore (douche froide de bon matin il parait que ça réveille, mais alors qu'est-ce que ça fiche de mauvaise humeur !!!), le temps de m'habiller, c'est l'heure de réveiller les filles.

On ouvre tout doucement et très légèrement les volets ... je sens que le réveil de la petite sera rude, la grande a bondit de son lit et a déjà enfilé ses vêtements.

Dans la cuisine c'est le ...bordel, pas d'autre mot, la table est vraiment trop petite, on se croise, se bouscule, on fait la queue pour le micro-ondes, on se dispute le beurre, le pain ...
Ma p'tite puce me sort une histoire de requin que je ne comprends pas  : elle s'énerve, après "calmage" (oui ma chérie tu es mal réveillée, et oui il faut se lever tôt aujourd'hui ...mais pas la peine de hurler parce que je comprends pas ton histoire) je comprends enfin qu'il s'agissait de son rêve : je nageais et j'avais un requin sur la joue : aaah ben tu vois il n'y est plus le requin, bon maintenant tu peux manger tes tartines, on va être en retard.
Oui ma chérie c'est un cauchemar, bon tu manges ...

Ça y est tout le monde à ingurgité sa dose de calories nécessaire pour bien commencer une journée.
Habillage pour la plus petite, oui oui on met la jolie robe, papa s'occupe du démélage des dreads.
Hop elle enfile son cartable : enfin prêtes.

On chante, on sautille sur le chemin, ça tombe bien il fait beau : il n'aurait plus manqué que la pluie aujourd'hui !!!
Derniers petits conseils avant d'arriver sur les lieux, on regarde notre miss : c'est bon elle a le sourire.
La grande n'a qu'une hantise, qu'on ne la voit avec nous, elle marche discrètement derrière, dès qu'elle peut elle file dans sa cour ... ok à tout à l'heure bonne matinée.

Arrivée devant la porte, là ça change, tous ces gamins, tous ces parents ça en fait du monde dans une si petite salle.
Allez ma chérie, tu peux aller t'asseoir là à côté des filles et faire un joli dessin ... non ?
Bon on colle l'étiquette, tu as vu ce qu'il y à marqué dessus, et oui ton prénom, comme ça la maîtresse pourra t'appeler par ton prénom : ça lui en fait beaucoup d'un coup à apprendre sinon.

Elle s'assied, jette un regard méfiant à sa petite voisine, regarde autour d'elle : revient sur sa voisine, une petite blonde aux grands yeux bleus, elle pleure ; silencieusement, discrètement, elle pleure, sa maman lui susurre des mots à l'oreille (du russe ...? il semblerait), elle hoche la tête mais pleure.
Un garçon arrache les bras de sa mère en hurlant, il ne veut pas rentrer dans la classe : là on sent monter l'angoisse de notre petit bout .
Bisous ma chérie, à tout à l'hure, ok, un petit sourire en coin, c'est gagné.

On se retourne pour jeter un dernier coup d'oeil dans la classe, toujours un oeil sur sa voisine, un feutre dans sa  main ...

Voilà c'était la rentrée aujourd'hui._ 


*Bonne journée à tous !*


----------



## Juste en passant (1 Septembre 2004)

Bonne rentrée "_les p'tites à Lorna_"   et bonjour à tous  

Il fait beau.

Même au taf, c'est toujours plus agréable....


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Septembre 2004)

amis d'ici bonjour, Septembre est là... mais on s'en fou.. ici sur MacG c'est toujours l'été...

Bonne journée 



PS : Lorna, je penserais à toi demain matin... "D Day", c'est demain ici


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> amis d'ici bonjour, Septembre est là... mais on s'en fou.. ici sur MacG c'est toujours l'été...
> 
> Bonne journée



c'est à cette heure là que tu te lève !!! 
y'en a qui on la belle vie tout de même !!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ...
> y'en a qui on la belle vie tout de même !!



 :mouais:   ...

Si tu savais...


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:   ...
> 
> Si tu savais...



Booap, prend la mouche c'était pour de la blague !!
 :rose:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Booap, prend la mouche c'était pour de la blague !!
> :rose:



toi même... BZzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> _ ...
> Ma p'tite puce me sort une histoire de requin que je ne comprends pas  : elle s'énerve, après "calmage" ..._


_

un savant mélange entre calamar et palmage ?   



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		


			... je nageais et j'avais un requin sur la joue ...
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

_
venu faire un béco à Lorna ??  :rateau: 

Tout pareil que Roberto, bravo et merci Lorna  


_ mon fils (3 ans) hier soir (regardant une photo de moi avec une cravate) :"que c'est ça ?"
moi : "une cravate"
lui : "une crevette" ???
  :rateau:  :love:  
_


----------



## nato kino (1 Septembre 2004)

Message personnel au cowboy de ce matin (8h07) qui faisait des 8 à 150m de ma fenêtre : « Si tu reviens demain comme il semble que cela soit prévu, t'as intérêt à prendre un peu plus d'altitude si tu ne veux pas te prendre des pommes dans le cockpit !! ».


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Message personnel au cowboy de ce matin (8h07) qui faisait des 8 à 150m de ma fenêtre : « Si tu reviens demain comme il semble que cela soit prévu, t'as intérêt à prendre un peu plus d'altitude si tu ne veux pas te prendre des pommes dans le cockpit !! ».



c'est pas un cowboy, c'est une Libellule qui essai le deltaplane !!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Message personnel au cowboy de ce matin (8h07) qui faisait des 8 à 150m de ma fenêtre : « Si tu reviens demain comme il semble que cela soit prévu, t'as intérêt à prendre un peu plus d'altitude si tu ne veux pas te prendre des pommes dans le cockpit !! ».



Tiens Nato, ça c'est pour lui : en vrai granite de Bretagne... (une Granite Smith en quelques sorte !)






Et ça c'est pour toi... c'est pas bon pour les spermatozoides les insectiPesticides...


----------



## nato kino (1 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Tiens Nato, ça c'est pour lui : en vrai granite de Bretagne... (une Granite Smith en quelques sorte !)



Il va me falloir une catapulte pour envoyer ça !!    :affraid:  :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2004)

Allez c'est l'aurore


----------



## piro (2 Septembre 2004)

Bonne journee a tous 
jeudi dernier jour de la semaine pour moi 
l AE se rapproche


----------



## bebert (2 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour !

C'est la... RENTRÉE !!! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Luc G (2 Septembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour !
> 
> C'est la... RENTRÉE !!! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


 T'as pas demandé un délai ??? 

 Bonjour tout le monde, reste plus qu'à chanter du Nougaro :

 " Au mois le plus tendre
  Le mois de septembre
  Où l'on peut s'étendre..."


----------



## Juste en passant (2 Septembre 2004)

.....j'accompagne mes monstres à l'école et ne vais pas travailler !!!    

Bonjour à tous et bonne journée ensoleillée !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour  à tous

, spéciales pensées à tous les parents qui accompagnent leurs petits à l'école aujourd'hui (pour moi la rentrée Bébert c'était hier !  ) ...alors LeconcombreMasqué ...ça s'est bien passé pour ton petitou ?

La mienne, n'a pas rêvé de requin cette nuit   le réveil a été plus facile mais à peine l'avais-je déposée sur sa chaise à la cuisine, qu'elle a courru se recoucher dans son lit !  :mouais: 

Ça me promet quelques matinées faciles tout ça !  :love: 

Encore une fois, bonne journée (ici il pleut !  )


----------



## Nephou (2 Septembre 2004)

Communiqué envoyé à l'heure malgré un réveil tardif. Rentré depuis un mois... c'est quand les vacances ? Allez ; cet après-midi "veille technologique" à l'Apple expo .

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi ce sera à 13h35 la rentrée du grand, je vous passe juste après les conclusions du *R.A.D.A.M.S de septembre* _(Repérage Attentif Des Adorables Mamans Sexy de l'Ecole)..._



En ce qui me concerne, je préfère un reportage photo, les images vallent mieux que tous les mots !

Bonjour à tous


----------



## bebert (2 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi ce sera à 13h35 la rentrée du grand, je vous passe juste après les conclusions du *R.A.D.A.M.S de septembre* _(Repérage Attentif Des Adorables Mamans Sexy de l'Ecole)..._



Alors ? R.A.S. ???   :love:  :love: :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Départ aux aurores pour moi ce matin (rdv à 8h à 200 km de chez moi)... c'est donc la patronne qui a assuré pour la rentrée en CP de la "grande" (comme dirait Roberto   )...
Ce midi elle (la grande) est souriante bien que "les garçons de ma classe sont tous moche et aucune copine de maternelle n'est dans ma classe"... elle a tellement hate de savoir lire et écrire...

Demain je m'y colle pour la rentrée en maternelle du "petit"... j'suis pas trop inquiet.. il a hate de "faire la bagarre avec les (nouveaux) copains"...   

Bonne journée tout le monde...


----------



## macelene (2 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi ce sera à 13h35 la rentrée du grand, je vous passe juste après les conclusions du *R.A.D.A.M.S de septembre* _(Repérage Attentif Des Adorables Mamans Sexy de l'Ecole)..._



Et alors....         ????


----------



## nato kino (2 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Demain je m'y colle pour la rentrée en maternelle du "petit"... j'suis pas trop inquiet.. il a hate de "faire la bagarre avec les (nouveaux) copains"...



Une future recrue pour la M4K !!    :affraid:  :mouais:  :bebe:  :casse:


----------



## nato kino (2 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Une future recrue pour la M4K !!    :affraid:  :mouais:  :bebe:  :casse:



Si jamais vous trouvez un petit encart dans les faits divers de votre journal « un pilote d'hélicoptère qui faisait du traitement agricole en Ile de France se crash après avoir avalé une pomme entière », pensez à moi !!   

_ C'est ballot aussi de voler en laissant les portes ouvertes...  :rateau:    _


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Une future recrue pour la M4K !!    :affraid:  :mouais:  :bebe:  :casse:



Pourquoi futur ?? apparemment il a l'age pil poil !


----------



## nato kino (2 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi futur ?? apparemment il a l'age pil poil !


----------



## poildep (2 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Sinon le grand aime bien sa nouvelle maîtresse, il est lui aussi super-content !


Ah oui, quand-même ! Je me demandais un peu de la rentrée de qui tu parlais !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Ah quel plaisir l'école !!*
> 
> :love:
> 
> A nouveau le grand bazar, tourbillon apétissant, ah quelles soient chouettes ces mamans BDP _(Bronzées Décolletées Parfumées)_




:mouais:  Ah ! toi aussi t'as remarqué, j'en connais un autre qui pensais la meme chose que toi hier matin (et hier midi, et ce matin,et ...)  :mouais: 

Et les beaux papas, supers bronzés avec décolletés, *ils sont où ????hein ???? *





			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Sinon le grand aime bien sa nouvelle maîtresse, il est lui aussi super-content !



La petite aime bien sa nouvelle maîtresse, mais pas de bol (pour moi) dans la classe juste à coté de la sienne, y'à ZE super instit (jeune zé bô) ...pfff jamais eu de chance moi !     :hein:  :rateau:   

Il me reste une chance avec la grande, j'ai pas encore vu son maître d'école ...   

Humhum, je m'emporte là mais bon ... l'école *c'est du sérieux* ...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ...Et les beaux papas, supers bronzés avec décolletés, ils sont où ????hein ????



Pas d'impatience, j'y serais demain matin...


----------



## loustic (2 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour.

Allez-y, continuez les zezers de *l'aurore* ce n'est pas
encore tout à fait *le crépuscule* !


----------



## macelene (2 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Il me reste une chance avec la grande, j'ai pas encore vu son maître d'école ...
> Humhum, je m'emporte là mais bon ... l'école *c'est du sérieux* ...



    Il semble Que L. ait tiré le bon lot cette année... 

JE crois que je vais m'inscrire à toutes les sorties nature    

Mais les parents d'élèves pffff  je laisse tomber que des Mamans 

PS:_Lorna, c'est bon c'est UN INSTIT   _

 Je suis super sérieuse


----------



## loustic (3 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous.

Bonne journée partout et dans Le Pommier en particulier.


----------



## piro (3 Septembre 2004)

Bonne journee a tous 
Apple expo me voici


----------



## poildep (3 Septembre 2004)

et n'oubliez pas de toujours regarder le bon coté de la vie !​/​


----------



## Luc G (3 Septembre 2004)

Salut les matutinaux. Je vois, n'est-ce pas, Roberto, n'est-ce pas Lorna, que la rentrée amène du stress 

 J'ai accompagné mon gamin lundi dernier mais je n'ai pas eu trop le temps de dresser un bilan des forces en présence.  Et comme, cause horaires, c'est rrarement moi qui accompagne... peu de perspectives enrichissantes de ce côté sauf impondérables. Mais, c'est bien connu, il ne faut jamais oublié les impondérables, c'est tout le sel de l'existence. Je me vois bien entrer dans un bar et demander un impondérable, bien frais, SVP.


----------



## semac (3 Septembre 2004)

Salut à tous les MacUsers et aux autres aussi !  :love: 

et bonne expo aux heureux qui y vont !!


----------



## loustic (3 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut les matutinaux. Je vois, n'est-ce pas, Roberto, n'est-ce pas Lorna, que la rentrée amène du stress
> 
> J'ai accompagné mon gamin lundi dernier mais je n'ai pas eu trop le temps de dresser un bilan des forces en présence.  Et comme, cause horaires, c'est rrarement moi qui accompagne... peu de perspectives enrichissantes de ce côté sauf impondérables. Mais, c'est bien connu, il ne faut jamais oublié les impondérables, c'est tout le sel de l'existence. Je me vois bien entrer dans un bar et demander un impondérable, bien frais, SVP.


Facile pourtant ! Placer un nain de jardin sur la balance
"et voici un nain pondérable pour le monsieur !"


----------



## Luc G (3 Septembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Facile pourtant ! Placer un nain de jardin sur la balance
> "et voici un nain pondérable pour le monsieur !"


 Oui mais un nain pondérable ça pèse sur l'estomac, tandis qu'un impondérable, c'est léger comme tout !


----------



## Lio70 (5 Septembre 2004)

Et bien, je vais prendre le petit déjeûner dehors et aller faire quelques courses au marché. Bon dimanche!


----------



## nato kino (5 Septembre 2004)

'jour...

 :sleep: Kfé... Où ai-je rangé ce putain de kfé...!!


----------



## nato kino (5 Septembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Et bien, je vais prendre le petit déjeûner dehors et aller faire quelques courses au marché. Bon dimanche!



Il va encore faire un plein soleil aujourd'hui, profitons-en.
Ce matin : chasse aux fleuristes. :style:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Septembre 2004)

bientôt midi  Bonjour les gens.

J'ai repensé à certains d'entre vous hier soir, en passant une soirée dans un lieu commun


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Septembre 2004)

et je réouvre la boutique ce matin 

et une très looongue journée  :sleep: qui commence.


----------



## piro (6 Septembre 2004)

une nouvelle semaine commence
j aurais jamais du me lever aujourd hui
 :sleep:


----------



## loustic (6 Septembre 2004)

Y'en a marre dit Monsieur Plumard

Levez-vous dit Madame Debout

Quelle mouche les pique dit Monsieur Loustic

Bonne semaine dit Madame rengaine !


----------



## _m_apman (6 Septembre 2004)

Moi aussi, je rouvre la boutique ce matin ! Enfin, c'est une façon de parler : je reprend le boulot ! 
Bonne journée et excellente semaine à vous tous !


----------



## ginette107 (6 Septembre 2004)

Plus qu'une heure, et je soutiens mon mémoire... :rose: 

Bonne journée à vous quand même


----------



## Luc G (6 Septembre 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Plus qu'une heure, et je soutiens mon mémoire... :rose:
> 
> Bonne journée à vous quand même


 Bon courage, faut pas stresser (je sais, c'est facile à dire ) : quand on te laisse soutenir un mémoire, en général, c'est que ça tient la route (enfin, ça dépend du type de mémoire : c'est pour quoi, toi ?).

 Quant à moi, je vais essayer de soutenir ma mémoire.

 Bonjour tout le monde, j'ai l'impression de sentir encore la grillade d'hier, ça met du soleil dans la brumasse tiède qui traîne.


----------



## ginette107 (6 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Bon courage, faut pas stresser (je sais, c'est facile à dire ) : quand on te laisse soutenir un mémoire, en général, c'est que ça tient la route (enfin, ça dépend du type de mémoire : c'est pour quoi, toi ?).
> 
> Quant à moi, je vais essayer de soutenir ma mémoire.
> 
> Bonjour tout le monde, j'ai l'impression de sentir encore la grillade d'hier, ça met du soleil dans la brumasse tiède qui traîne.



Merci 
 Mon mémoire, c'est pour avoir ma maîtrise de psychologie sociale et il porte sur l'impact des différents types de renforcements ( capacités vs efforts) sur les performances, voilà


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous ...

j'ai laissé ma pitchoune à l'école avec un pincement au coeur ce matin ...   ...pfff font suer tous ces gamins à pleurer quand ils sont à l'école, ils me rendent ma petite puce toute triste !   

C'était déprimant ce matin dans la classe  :mouais: 

Mais bon bonne journée quand même, un p'tit café et ça repart !!     

PS : on pense à toi Ginette !


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Septembre 2004)

Ce matin, je me lève, et tout content d'avoir émergé à 8 h je me dis que je dois être le premier levé. J'arrive dans la cuisine, personne (normal puisque je suis le premier levé), juste un petit mot avec le travail à faire de la journée, en fait ils étaient tous déjà partis. 
Je crois que je vais avoir du mal à reprendre le rythme scolaire, enfin pour le moment ça fait plaisir de voir tout le monde taffer 
bonne journée à tous.


----------



## Juste en passant (6 Septembre 2004)

Un méga bonjour car il fait beau, les enfants à l'école etaient tous beaux, souriants, leurs papas et leurs mamans (SURTOUT !!  ) joli(e)s, bref...


...la vie est belle !!


----------



## Nephou (6 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée Darkie, Lorna, Tibo, Ginette et consorts *(non ! restez !!)*
> 
> 
> Y a des semaines insipides qui rejoignent vite-fait l'imposant cortège transparent du temps oublié qui s'accumule, gageons que celle-ci brillera au contraire au firmament des souvenirs qui restent.
> ...


 Il est des sabliers qui écoulent, infinies,
 les graines sans saveur des semaines d'ennui.

 Heureusement le verre connaît des fissures
 laissant filtrer les grains brillants, dorés et purs,
 des journées lumineuses allant parer nos cieux,
 formant constellations, de souvenirs radieux.

 Que celle-ci y soit un nouveau clou doré.
 Sur le drapé, velour, des mémoires étoilées.


 nulle-part


----------



## Juste en passant (6 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _S... de machine à coups de boule de m..., *tas de ferraille insensible !!*_


Je t'ai vengé.

C'est bien joli, oui


----------



## Nephou (6 Septembre 2004)

En fait je souhaitais poster en anonyme... me posant des questons sur l'avenir de Nephou... mais c'est peut-être mieux ainsi : j'ai ri.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Septembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Il est des sabliers qui écoulent, infinies,
> les graines sans saveur des semaines d'ennui.
> 
> Heureusement le verre connaît des fissures
> ...



Merci...    :love:  :love:


----------



## Nephou (6 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Tu commences quand ?*
> _Maintenant je m'en fous complètement que tu continues dans la com' !_
> 
> :casse:


  j'ai déjà deux ou trois recueils ;p


----------



## bebert (7 Septembre 2004)

Good morning ! Nase to meet you ! :love:


----------



## Foguenne (7 Septembre 2004)

Les quelques jours de "repos" Parisiens sont déjà loin, au boulot.   
Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## _m_apman (7 Septembre 2004)

Have a good day, all together, in peace and harmony ! :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (7 Septembre 2004)

Salut, matutinaux de tout poil, l'archipel du mardi est en vue, pas de baleine blanche en vue.


----------



## iTof (7 Septembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Good morning ! Nase to meet you ! :love:


euh, par rapport à Roberto Vendez, se serait plutôt Good morning ! _Nose_ to meet you !     On voit que c'est la rentrée et que les p'tits bouts ont changé de rythme... bon courage Roberto.
et bonne journée à vous toutes et tous !


----------



## bebert (7 Septembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Il est des sabliers qui écoulent, infinies,
> les graines sans saveur des semaines d'ennui.
> 
> Heureusement le verre connaît des fissures
> ...



_You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Nephou again._   :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Septembre 2004)

On peut avoir une version russe ?  :love:

_je ratarde le plus possible l'instant de la douche avant de partir au taf ... _


----------



## bebert (7 Septembre 2004)

Sherlock translation of the poem of Nephou :

It is sand glasses which run out, infinite, the seeds without savour
of the weeks of trouble.

Fortunately glass knows cracks letting filter the brilliant, gilded
and pure grains, of the luminous days energy to avoid our skies,
formant constellations, of radiant memories.

That this one is a new gilded nail there. On draped, velour, spangled
memories.


 :love:


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2004)

salut à touuuuuuuus

Nous sommes mardi plus que 4 jours avant le week-end !!!!   

oui, bon, c'est pas très sérieux tout ça !
allez au boulot...


----------



## lumai (7 Septembre 2004)

Bon Mardi à tous ! 

_Pour certains ça a l'air de bien commencer..._


----------



## piro (7 Septembre 2004)

bon mardi a tous 
 :sleep: 
j ai encore besoin de sommeil c est trop dur


----------



## macelene (7 Septembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bon Mardi à tous !
> 
> _Pour certains ça a l'air de bien commencer..._



Ya que lui pour nous narrer les Mamans à la rentrée de l'école...     

Si pour certains tout commence bien, pour d'autre c'est encore un peu galère...
Mais bon, ya que ça de Vrai  *LA Vie.....  :love:* 

Belle journée à tous...


----------



## lumai (7 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Si pour certains tout commence bien, pour d'autre c'est encore un peu galère...
> Mais bon, ya que ça de Vrai  *LA Vie.....  :love:*


 Oui...
 Les matins de grand ciel bleu, ça permet de dire : WOUAAA !!! Qu'est-ce que c'est beau aujourd'hui !!!


----------



## Luc G (7 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Mais tout cela vous le savez : vous avez relevé la tête vers moi avant que j'ai eu le temps de ré-enrouler ma langue posée sur le trottoir..._
> 
> :rose:


 Faut que je retrouve les références du documentaire sur le caméléon pour que tu puisses la ranger, la langue, sans te faire des noeuds, parce que sinon, on va plus comprendre ce que tu dis après.


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Septembre 2004)

Une matinée qui commence bien pour moi, j'ai appris que j'étais accepté dans la section que j'avais demandée à l'INSA.
Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Luc G (7 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Heu han hui hait hune hav'ate hour hrou'her hune honte'nance._
> 
> *Hé'hé heu hire !*


 Pour moi qui n'ai jamais sur faire un noeud de cravate, c'est peut-être une solution à envisager. En plus, comme je n'ai pas de cravate à la maison.

 Roberto, tu devrais écrire des articles dans Cosmopolitant ou autres : "Spécial nos hommes : comment s'habiller select quand on est en camping à mille lieues de tout colifichet"


----------



## ginette107 (7 Septembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Une matinée qui commence bien pour moi, j'ai appris que j'étais accepté dans la section que j'avais demandée à l'INSA.
> Bonne journée à tous


Félicitation  
Et pleins de bonnes choses aux autres


----------



## Luc G (7 Septembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Une matinée qui commence bien pour moi, j'ai appris que j'étais accepté dans la section que j'avais demandée à l'INSA.
> Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Une matinée qui commence bien pour moi, j'ai appris que j'étais accepté dans la section que j'avais demandée à l'INSA.
> Bonne journée à tous



BRAVO à toi !!!    


Et Ginette ça a été ta soutenance ...?    

bonne journée à tous !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Ciel bleu, c'est encore l'été   , rires d'enfants sur le chemin de l'école... quelques mamans discutent devant la porte... frolant cette si jolie petite brune, mes narines captent au passage les effluves de son parfum...  :love: , non, surtout ne pas se retourner...  :rateau: 

Vendredi c'est la réunion des parents d'éléves... peut être pourrais je y assister   
(une pensée spéciale pour Roberto ce matin   )

Bonne journée...


Et bravo Dark... toutes mes félicitations


----------



## Nephou (7 Septembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Sherlock translation of the poem of Nephou :
> 
> It is sand glasses which run out, infinite, the seeds without savour
> of the weeks of trouble.
> ...


 
 Yessss ! ça sonne plutôt bien 


 bonne journée à tous plein d'entrain (parcequeilfaut)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Sherlock translation of the poem of Nephou :
> 
> It is sand glasses which run out, infinite, the seeds without savour
> of the weeks of trouble.
> ...




Et la traduction de la traduction ... :

_C'est les verres de sable qui s'épuisent, infinis, les graines sans
saveur des semaines de l'ennui.

Heureusement le verre connaît des fissures laissant le filtre les
grains brillants, dorés et purs, de l'énergie lumineuse de jours
pour éviter nos cieux, constellations de formant, des mémoires
radiantes.

Que celui-ci est un nouvel ongle doré là. Sur drapé, velours,
mémoires ornées de paillettes._ 

 :mouais: très ...heum ..contemporain ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Septembre 2004)

Félicitations Dark   Bonne journée à tous


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2004)

Zouuuuuper Dark !!!


----------



## Nephou (7 Septembre 2004)

Houlà en forme Rob' 

Tu as de la chance avec les décolletés que tu croises toi : chaleureux, vivant, naturels. Ceux que je croise dans les sous-sol carrelés de Paris semblent  construit comme un argumentaire de vente et on la fadeur bronzée d'une plaquette mercedes. Leurs charmes labellés me rendent nostalgique sur le pont de l'Alma.


----------



## Nephou (7 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et la traduction de la traduction ... :
> 
> _C'est les verres de sable qui s'épuisent, infinis, les graines sans
> saveur des semaines de l'ennui.
> _


 Appelez moi Franck Hebert  


 Félicitation dark  j'ai toujours la notion de toi en première préparant le bac français


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

>


 Merci, mais j'ai toujours eu une préférence pour celle-ci :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Septembre 2004)

Alors les naseux ! ... suffit qu'on soit absent quelques jours pour retrouver un bordel ... :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 
Que cette journée soit magnifique pour tout le monde !!! :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> La semaine prochaine je vous raconte comment c'est _"quand on a que l'Amour et une prime de licenciement"_ : ça devrait être *ENCORE MIEUX !!*



   ... pardonnez-leur ! "ils" ne savent pas ce qu'il font !!!  
...des larmes de sang ils verseront, je te dis !!!!  

Moi, j'avais bien cru y passer, mais après un rapide calcul, ils se sont dit : "purée, le vieux, ça nous coûtera moins cher de le garder jusqu'au bout que de le licencier sec ... et puis, il peut encore rendre de petits services....!!!"  

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2004)

Salut les gars


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2004)

petite forme, gros torticolli.


----------



## guytantakul (8 Septembre 2004)

Coucou ! Bon synthol, Finn et bonne journée aux autres


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Septembre 2004)

Hola todos !


----------



## lumai (8 Septembre 2004)

_*Bonne journée à tous !!! *_


----------



## piro (8 Septembre 2004)

salut a tous 
une belle journee qui s annonce dans le ciel du moins


----------



## Nephou (8 Septembre 2004)

Bonne journée à tous. Bienvenue à nouveau à zebig. Haut les coeurs pour tous.


----------



## Luc G (8 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et la traduction de la traduction ... :


 ça sent le flood, là 

 Sinon, salut à tous les tombés du lit, le temps est toujours aussi moite ici, pourtant il me semblait qu'on avait déjà assez mijoté pour être goûteux à souhait, là je sens qu'on va vers un brin de cuisson en trop, on va finir en purée.

 Sinon, ça fait plaisir de retrouver TheBig, on languit des reportages de Roberto sur la rentrée et la sortie des classes, qu'il va, à n'en pas douter, pratiquer assidument maintenant qu'il est déchargé des contraintes horaires. Et un gros café pour Bassman pour qu'il reprenne du poil de la bête. D'ailleurs, j'ai oublié de me raser ce matin. Va falloir que je rase les murs si je ne veux pas me faire arrêter pour terrorisme : j'ai un appareil photo dans la poche et si on me prend en flagrant délit devant un lieu sensible : un feu rouge, une poubelle mal fermée, un panneau publicitaire sur la baisse des prix, mon compte est bon.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2004)

Mais non LucG, là je suis vexée    

Bonjour à tous !!!
J'espère qu'elle a bien commencée pour vous, moi je vais me ranger dans le camp de Finn : les estropiés du mercredi : depuis hier soir j'ai le visage qui varie de forme au grès de ses humeurs, hier, joue droite telle celle d'un hamster obèse, aujourd'hui ... j'hésite encore  :sick: forme non indentifiée. 

Bonne journée à tous ...


  PS : non c'est officiel : il n'y à pas de beaux papas bronzés , pfff je change les filles d'école !  (ah on me signale que mon chéri n'est pas d'accord ... flûte alors ! )


----------



## bebert (8 Septembre 2004)

Et dans la langue de Wagner ?

Er ist Sandgläser, die auslaufen unendlich, die Samen ohne Geschmack
der Problemwochen.

Glücklicherweise kennt das Glas Risse, die die glänzenden,
vergoldeten und reinen Körner filtrieren lassen, leuchtende Tage,
die, unsere Himmel Konstellationsformans von strahlenden Erinnerungen
abwehren gehen.

Daß diese dort ein neuer vergoldeter Nagel ist.
Auf drapé velour von den sternenbesäten Gedächtnissen.


----------



## bebert (8 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS : non c'est officiel : il n'y à pas de beaux papas bronzés , pfff je change les filles d'école !  (ah on me signale que mon chéri n'est pas d'accord ... flûte alors ! )



Et chez moi il y a beaucoup trop de "papis-mamis" pour aller chercher la progéniture. Alors de deux choses l'une : soit Roberto ment, soit il est tombé sur un nid !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Et chez moi il y a beaucoup trop de "papis-mamis" pour aller chercher la progéniture. Alors de deux choses l'une : soit Roberto ment, soit il est tombé sur un nid !



Non ça existe ! si!  :mouais: comme me l'a si bien fait remarqué mon homme (  ) "Y'a de ces poules dans cette école !" ...
 oui ça y'en à des black au look de Naomi Campbell, perchées sur des hauts talons, portant de courtes jupes, des blondes pulpeuses, des brunes biens "sculptées" ...   

Que "le choix de l'embarras" (dixit une caissière un jour ...) ! 

 :hein: Mais les beaux mecs, ils sont où ??? hein les jeunes papas, dynamiques ...  :mouais: pas vu ...

  C'est pô juste, allez Bébert, je compatie ...


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> :hein: Mais les beaux mecs, ils sont où ??? hein les jeunes papas, dynamiques ... :mouais: pas vu ...


 
Bin.... :rose: 



On travaille, nous...


----------



## lumai (8 Septembre 2004)

Tu compte d'investir dans les activités de parent(e)s d'élèves ???


----------



## bebert (8 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Deuxième solution !*
> _"Dans la classe de mon fiston, y a deux garçons : la maman de A. (restons discret !) ressemble à une *Poupée Barbie© blonde*, et la maman de B. _(en fait il s'agit aussi de A. : Arthur, alors Alexis c'est A. et Arthur c'est B. ok ?) _ressemble à une *Poupée Barbie© brune*..."_
> Roberto "Ken" V. in _"Venez donc faire la fête dans mon camping-car rose pailleté avec le toit qui s'enlève !"_ Ed. Mattel®



J'ai remarqué effectivement à l'école de mon fils, une poupée barbie... de plus de soixante ans ! :affraid:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> oui ça y'en à des black au look de Naomi Campbell, perchées sur des hauts talons, portant de courtes jupes, des blondes pulpeuses, des brunes biens "sculptées" ...


Arrrghhhhhhhhh !!!! ... et dire que je n'ai plus d'enfants en âge scolaire !!!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Bin.... :rose:
> 
> 
> 
> On travaille, nous...



Y'à que les beau qui travaillent ??   

Si c'est pas de la discrimination à l'embauche ça ! 

PSpour Roberto : barbie ..?  :mouais: j'appelle pas ça la beauté moi, mais bon toi Ken ... elles barbies ..


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrrghhhhhhhhh !!!! ... et dire que je n'ai plus d'enfants en âge scolaire !!!



Mais bientôt papi peut-être ...? 

 


 :love: 

Ps : Bonjouuuuur ZEbig


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2004)

:affraid:

Mais c'est effrayant !


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Septembre 2004)

Au fait, Roberto, ne devait-on pas savoir aujourd'hui si c'était réellement fini entre Léon & Ann-Brit ??


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Mais bientôt papi peut-être ...?
> 
> :love: Ps : Bonjouuuuur ZEbig


Arf ! Salut Lorna !!! :love: 
...ben j'espère ... mais ils n'ont pas trop l'air de se décider !!!!    :love:


----------



## macelene (8 Septembre 2004)

Un grand  à tous les amis   :love:


Aujourd'hui c'est mercredi  :style: 

Programme: Rugby, Aviron, Gymnastique, la totale quoi    

PAssez toutes et tous  une bonne journée, heureusement ya encore du soleil...


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Programme: Rugby, Aviron, Gymnastique, la totale quoi    QUOTE]
> 
> C'est pas fini les JO ???!!!!!


----------



## loustic (8 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous.

Cela fait plaisir à voir, vous avez l'air d'être
bien réveillés ce matin. Tant mieux.

Bonne journée.


----------



## Luc G (8 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui c'est mercredi  :style:
> 
> Programme: Rugby, Aviron, Gymnastique, la totale quoi


 C'est comme moi : bouffe (aujourd'hui, c'est frites, TheBig ), journal, sieste.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2004)

Yes moi aussi ça va être repos


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2004)

ah oui tiens manger ca serait pas mal avant d'y retourner :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Septembre 2004)

Salut tout le monde.
Les vacances se finissent aujourd'hui pour moi (oui, c'est pour ça que je me lève tôt :hein: ), bonne journée à tous et une pensée spéciale pour Roberto pour qui elles commencent. :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2004)

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Septembre 2004)

doum doudoudoudoum doudoud doum ..... *doum doudoudoudoum doudoud doum* ......

La journée sera chaude  :rose:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Septembre 2004)

Salut Dark, bonjour cmove ... et un excellent jeudi à tout le monde ... Hmmmm !!!    
ps pour Dark : encore un peu et t'héritais un peu plus tôt que prévu ... un p... de camion a failli m'emplafonner sur l'autoroute ce matin...


----------



## piro (9 Septembre 2004)

excellent jeudi a tous


----------



## ginette107 (9 Septembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> excellent jeudi a tous



tout pareil


----------



## Luc G (9 Septembre 2004)

Pour tous les matutinaux et surtout pour ceux qui traînent au lit, un peu de fraîcheur troubadouresque :

 Alba

 En un vergier sotz fuella d'albespi
 Tenc la dompna son amic costa si,
 Tro la gayta crida que l'alba vi.
 Oy Dieus, oy dieus, de l'alba ! tan tost ve !

 ...

 La dompna es agradans e plazens
 Per sa beutat la gardon mantas gens
 E a son cor en amar leyalmens.
 Oy Dieus, oy Dieus, de l'alba ! tan tost ve !"

 -----------------------------
 Vu que je ne sais pas si google ou autre traduit l'occitan du  Xii-XIIe siècle,
 je vous aide un peu, enfin c'est plutôt René Lavaud et René Nelli, les traducteurs qui vous aident  :

 Aube

 Dans un verger sous feuille d'aubépin
 La Dame tient son ami tout près d'elle
 Jusqu'au cri du guetteur ayant vu l'aube
 Mon Dieu ! Mon Dieu ! comme l'aube vient vite !

 ...

 La Dame est très gracieuse et plaisnate ;
 Pour sa beauté l'admirent maintes gens ;
 Elle a le coeur en un loyal amour...
 Mon Dieu ! Mon Dieu ! comme l'aube vient vite !


 On n'a pas le nom de l'auteur. Je ne vous ai mis que le premier ett le dernier couplets : je ne voudrais pas vous empêcher de travailler, ou de rêver : aux frites de midi pour TheBig, aux vacances pour Dark, à la sortie des classes pour Roberto, etc.


----------



## _m_apman (9 Septembre 2004)

Ma journée a commencé par un réveil difficile, pour cause de couchage tardif... :sleep:
  Mais, en votre compagnie, je n'ai aucun doute : tout va bien se passer ! 

  Have a good day !


----------



## lumai (9 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour les matinaux !!!  

_Un peu de flashy pour finir de réveiller certains...  

_Et puis prenez exemple sur TheBig : _essayez de ne pas transmettre votre héritage d'ici ce soir !!! 
_


----------



## semac (9 Septembre 2004)

'lut tout le monde !!

et spéciale dédicace à Lumay !!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2004)

BooOOOoooonjouuuUUuur

   

Je souris maintenant parce qu'après je sais pas si je vais pouvoir le faire : rendez-vous chez le dentiste d'ici 1/2 heure ...  :mouais: après fini les "    " ...

 :hein: 

Bon allez faut pas trop traîner ...  :rose:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Roberto "Ken" V. in _"Venez donc faire la fête dans mon camping-car rose pailleté avec le toit qui s'enlève !"_ Ed. Mattel®



Encore une pépite de Roberto : Ed. Mattel® ==> Ed. "Mattent elles" ?    
Merci Roberto et bon courage...   

Pensée spéciale pour Zebig (    :hein:   )

Bonne journée tout le monde... ici, il fait beau... et peut être que comme hier, quelques cigales joueront aujourd'hui encore un peu cette musique d'été...


----------



## poildep (9 Septembre 2004)

:sleep: 'jour tout le monde :sleep:


----------



## macelene (9 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: 'jour tout le monde :sleep:



Toi faut dormir la nuit      

Sinon à tous *abrazos fuertes, con rayos de sol y pimienta :love:* 

je m'en vais travailler...   

ps: LCM ya encore des cigales... c'est dingue... mais c'est bon  :love:


----------



## poildep (9 Septembre 2004)

j'ai une sieste au programme aujourd'hui 
Passe une bonne journée


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Septembre 2004)

Un saludo desde mi mundo...


----------



## Grug (9 Septembre 2004)

(faut bien nettoyer partout  )


----------



## loustic (10 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous.

Changement de temps
Tant mieux
Mieux vaut la pluie
Pluie fine et douce
D'où 'ce que tu sors ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2004)

Ouais bonjour et bonne journée


----------



## Luc G (10 Septembre 2004)

Debout les crabes, la marée monte. 

 Et n'oubliez pas que c'est vendredi.


----------



## Nephou (10 Septembre 2004)

On  n'oublie pas, on n'oublie pas.

Bon vendredi à touche et bon courrage à ceux qui travaillerons samedi et dimanche. :love:


----------



## piro (10 Septembre 2004)

salut a tous en bon vendredi 
courage le week end arrive


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Septembre 2004)

'taffff !


----------



## lumai (10 Septembre 2004)

Et hop ! Un vendredi qui commence !!!

Qu'il soit bon pour vous tous !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde...

J'espére que vous allez mieux que ma voiture dont l'embrayage vient de partir en retraite sans prévenir personne...     :mouais: 

Achetez Français qu'ils disaient...   

Bonne journée, bon courage...


----------



## Grug (10 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Achetez Français qu'ils disaient...


 Ben c'est une vielle voiture alors


----------



## Luc G (10 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde...
> 
> J'espére que vous allez mieux que ma voiture dont l'embrayage vient de partir en retraite sans prévenir personne...     :mouais:
> 
> ...


 C'est le jus de concombre : ça oxyde. 
 Question subsidiaire : Le ConcombreMaske serait-il un énervé du volant ? ou c'est la faute à pas de chance ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est le jus de concombre : ça oxyde.
> Question subsidiaire : Le ConcombreMaske serait-il un énervé du volant ? ou c'est la faute à pas de chance ?



C'est surtout de la faute à ma courgette d'épouse (biensur ...   )

Quand à moi, je ne conduis pas, je pilote...  et les autres usagers sont tous des cretins   

PS : le jus de concombre n'oxyde pas... c'est même trés bon pour le peau  :rateau:  :rose:


----------



## Luc G (10 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout de la faute à ma courgette d'épouse (biensur ...   )


 Tu as mis ton armure, là ? (inoxudable évidemment ) parce que si Macelene ou autres te lisent par inadvertance, c'est de la julienne de concombre qu'on va avoir, sinon du minsetrone. 



			
				LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Quand à moi, je ne conduis pas, je pilote...  et les autres usagers sont tous des cretins


 Et c'est bien connu, pour les pilotes, le plus difficile, c'est l'atterrissage.


----------



## Lio70 (11 Septembre 2004)

Un peu pluvieux ce matin. Allez, debout: le bain, le déj, et... au boulot!  :hein: 
(ben ouais, j'ai promis à un client). Bon week-end!

Faudra aussi que je change cet avatar à la con.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2004)

Allez un bonjour tardif à tous


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Septembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> ... Faudra aussi que je change cet avatar à la con.



J'adooooore les sushis    

Bonne journée, Bon appétit  tous le monde (à ma montre vbulletin, il est à peine midi      :rateau: )


----------



## ginette107 (12 Septembre 2004)

Bon dimanche à tous 

Après un petit tour au puce, un petit tour en forêt pour trouver quelques champignons et si tout va bien ce soir omelette... bref un dimanche bien rempli


----------



## macelene (12 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Qu'elle soit douce ensoleillée et porteuse d'étincelles...
> 
> J'aimerais bien que [...] daigne bien vouloir éventuellement me répondre, avoir enfin des nouvelles de [...], et savoir si [...] va bien ou pas.
> _*Oui je sais : ça mange pas d' pain.*_




Cette nuit LA pluie a lavé le Ciel qui grondait... ce matin il est rempli de bleu... 

Tu aimerais  [...] recevoir de ses nouvelles [...] Je crois savoir que ça va [...] mais que sa cervelle est en panne 


*BElle journée à Toutes et Tous... :love:* 

:style:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2004)

Bon dimanche à tous.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Septembre 2004)

Que ce lundi vous soit doux et lumineux !!!!!   
ps : en clair : bonjour à tous !!! :love:


----------



## piro (13 Septembre 2004)

salut a tous et bonne semaine


----------



## loustic (13 Septembre 2004)

Bien l' bonjour  dit Monsieur Toujours    

Bonne journée  dit Madame Gros Nez


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2004)

Bon lundi à tous


----------



## macelene (13 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _En panne ?_
> :mouais:
> Bon.
> Reste plus que [...] !
> :love:



Démarrage sur les chapeaux de roues... traces de gomme sur la route, musique à fond, fraiche comme un pinson dans la fraîcheur du matin.
   
Je file...

Un grand  à Toutes   et Tous....

:love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Septembre 2004)

'lut


----------



## lumai (13 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous ! 

*Que votre semaine commence comme au soleil ! :style:*


----------



## _m_apman (13 Septembre 2004)

La bonne journée, msieurs-dames !


----------



## Luc G (13 Septembre 2004)

Salut les matutinaux, mes sincères félicitations pour votre courage/vos obligations (rayez la mention inutile ).

 Ici, le temps est au beau, la température a fini par fraîchir un brin (disons qu'il ne faisait pas tout à fait 19°C ce matin), espérons qu'on va se débarasser de cette moiteur qui nous colle depuis des semaines.


----------



## ginette107 (13 Septembre 2004)

bonjour  ce qui sont déjà passés et ce qui passeront


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde...

Lundi 13 septembre... une des pire semaine de l'année commence pour moi    
(réunions annuelles au siége toute la semaine...)

Vous allez me manquer   

Pour Roberto


----------



## Nephou (13 Septembre 2004)

Cravate nouée, junk mail (comme on dit) flushé (si quelqu'un peut me dire comment on accorde les anglicismes : junk mail ou junk mails ? du coup l'accord de "flushé" en dépend bon je vais être cohérent cela sera au moins ça de pris), communiqué préparé (pour rien) et tête DMC :rateau:. Mer reste plus qu'à vous er toutes et tous (mais en mettant le main devant la bouche).

:love: même si :tired:


----------



## yvos (14 Septembre 2004)

salut a tous,
un petit bonjour d indonesie    , une semaine avant le retour chez les baguettes et fromages   
Bonne semaine a tous!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Septembre 2004)

Salut yvos .... (petit veinard va !    )
A toutes et à tous, soeurettes et frérots, un excellent mardi plein d'amour et de bonheur !!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## piro (14 Septembre 2004)

salut a tous et bon mardi


----------



## Nephou (14 Septembre 2004)

C'est ce matin le communiqué normalement (après celui d'hier soir) :baille: Beon ben direction Frontpage. bonne journée à tous et à bientôt.

 :love:


----------



## lumai (14 Septembre 2004)

Et Hop ! Un nouveau jour commence ! 

    Qu'il vous soit bon ! 

    Coucou spécial pour les plus matutinaux : 
 yvos (enfin pour toi c'est d'la triche...  )
 Thebig
 Piro
 Roberto
 Nephou


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Septembre 2004)

Salut lumai !  passe une excellente journée !!!!    :love:


----------



## Luc G (14 Septembre 2004)

Salut les tombés du lit. j'y serais bien resté, d'ailleurs, mais la force de l'habitude
 C'est mardi, lisez du Melville


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2004)

Bon mardi les copains


----------



## semac (14 Septembre 2004)

'lut tlm...   

spécial à tous ceux que j'aime ici et ailleurs !!  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Peignoir ?*
> Mis.
> *Babouches ?*
> Enfilée.



:affraid: :affraid: Et ben sexy le Roberto le matin !!!  :hein: 


Dis c'est quoi les imprimés de ton peignoir, non juste comme ça ... 

  

Bonjour à toutes et à tous ! (oui à toi aussi Roberto  quoi moi? je t'ai mise en colère ? meuuuh non !!!  )


Allez hop une tournée de     et ça ira mieux !!!


----------



## Foguenne (14 Septembre 2004)

Bon, je vais perdre une matinée pour passer le contrôle technique de ma bagnole.  :mouais:   
Je prend l'AluBook pour patienter dans la file. 
Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## macelene (14 Septembre 2004)

Roberto en peignoir de bain avec des babouches...     

ça met de bonne humeur le matin  .

Je ne sais pas ce qu'il se passe la nuit, mais le ciel gronde très fort. Les éclairs ont lavé cette presque fin d'été. Il fait un peu frais. 
Le monde tourne encore.


*BElle journée à Toutes et tous :love:*


----------



## Juste en passant (14 Septembre 2004)

B'jour. 






Bonne journée !






http://mes.smilies.free.fr/smilies/pirate.gif


----------



## Grug (14 Septembre 2004)

:sleep:  :sleep:

et bonne journée


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Septembre 2004)

Que cette journée vous soit belle et agréable !!!!!!    :love:  :love:


----------



## piro (15 Septembre 2004)

salut a tous 
une bien belle journee qui commence


----------



## sylko (15 Septembre 2004)

Excellente journée à tout le monde...

Bonne chance, Roberto.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Dans deux heures mon entretien où *je négocie TOUT à mort* comme un requin rendu impitoyable par la faim et les blessures, ce que d'ordinaire je suis bien loin d'être.
> Mais je vais faire *un effort pour ramener un max de pèze !*


Arf ! T'as bien raison mon Roberto !!!!!    
En fait, tout dépend du gars sur lequel tu vas tomber... moi, par exemple, il y a deux mois, j'ai négocié comme une bête de somme en demandant (que dis-je ... en exigeant !) le maximum : augmentation de salaire, primes, bonus, congés supplémentaires ... bref, la grosse armada !
Ben en définitive, je suis sorti avec rien si ce n'est un sentiment de reconnaissance parce qu'ils avaient daigné me garder !!!!!  
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Septembre 2004)

Hier, en rentrant chez moi, j'avais cru avoir une idée de génie pour améliorer les relations entre automobilistes : pourquoi ne pas faire comme les motards, se saluer courtoisement les yeux dans les yeux lorsqu'on croise ou qu'on dépasse un autre automobiliste ??? :rateau: 
Bon, vous me direz qu'à l'heure de pointe c'est peut-être un peu compliqué... mais qu'importe, j'ai tenté le coup au nom de la courtoisie !
Résultat : j'ai mis 6 heures pour rentrer ... embouti 17 bagnoles ... écrasé un motard que j'avais voulu saluer d'un peu trop près ... pris 17 poings dans la gueule (heureusement, le motard n'était plus en état de frapper parce qu'il semblait être un sacré costaud d'après ce que j'ai pu juger au biceps qui trainait sur le bas-côté !).
Alors, pour moi, c'est fini ... j'en reviens au bon vieux chacun pour soi ! D'ailleurs j'ai même acheté 15 mètres de fils barbelés pour entourer mon pare-buffles !!!!   
 :love:


----------



## poildep (15 Septembre 2004)

:love: :love: :love:

merci thebig ! ça fait du bien dès le matin


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour


----------



## Luc G (15 Septembre 2004)

Salut, les tombés du lit (j'ai du mal à tomber, d'ailleurs, moi, ce matin).
 Le temps change, on a eu un peu de pluie hier et ça semble virer à la tramontane, ce qui ne serait pas un mal : j'estime que j'ai assez étudié ces semaines-ci le climat tropical humide.

 PS Va-z-y, Roberto, sors les dents !  (mais ne me demande pas de conseils à moi sur ce genre de truc, ça m'est aussi étranger que le coca-cola )


----------



## lumai (15 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour Tous ! 

  @Roberto : vas-y bouffe les !!!


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Septembre 2004)

Hola todos  


*Roberto !!* _J'ai ce qu'il te faut...._






Ne négocie rien sans sa présence...


----------



## semac (15 Septembre 2004)

'lut tlm

wwwwhhhoouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuarff... y'a des matins, on rêve d'avoir de la température, de prendre une couverture et de se lover dans son canapé devant la télé avec un chocolat bien chaud... et rien faire !!
rien faire c'est ça le bonheur !!


----------



## macelene (15 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _ *Bien, je vous embrasse !!*
> 
> :love: :love:
> Surtout les filles d'une grande beauté avec beaucoup d'humour et une petite fortune personnelle non négligeable !
> ...


_

ah bon ça existe ...  
   _


----------



## macelene (15 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Le temps change, on a eu un peu de pluie hier et ça semble virer à la tramontane, ce qui ne serait pas un mal : j'estime que j'ai assez étudié ces semaines-ci le climat tropical humide.



moi tu vois j'ai trop fais ce matin...    L'été s'en va... les cigales se sont tues... les tarentes ne viennent plus la nuit chasser les papillons qui virevoltent autour des lumières de la nuit.

Mais bon, C'est LA Vie    

*Un grand  à Toutes et Tous...  :love:* 

:love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Septembre 2004)

Et hop ! quelques conseils complémentaires pour Roberto (en direct de ma propre expérience !) :

Avant de rentrer dans le bureau, vérifie surtout que ta braguette est bien fermée parce que le bout de chemise qui dépasse dans l'entrebaillement, c'est pas top-classe !

Avant de serrer la main de ton interlocuteur ... scrute-le en avançant vers lui d'un pas ferme, vif et décidé tout en prenant bien soin de pouvoir t'arrêter à temps avant de l'empaffer !

S'il a :

les cheveux très courts limite "brosse"
un regard d'acier style Klaus Kinski scrutant l'horizon sous un ciel bleu de chez bleu 
des petites lunettes rondes avec monture argentée
pas de barbe
une chemise blanche à manches courtes style Mormon
une cravate noire ajustée au col 
un pantalon noir et des shoes noires et brillantes

dis simplement que tu t'es trompé de bureau et file sans te retourner !!!!! :affraid: 

Par contre, s'il lui manque un ou plusieurs attributs dans la liste citée ci-dessus, tu peux lui serrer la main fermement et sans crainte...

Après ... ben après, tu te démerdes !!!!!!!      :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et hop ! quelques conseils complémentaires pour Roberto (en direct de ma propre expérience !) :
> 
> Avant de rentrer dans le bureau, vérifie surtout que ta braguette est bien fermée parce que le bout de chemise qui dépasse dans l'entrebaillement, c'est pas top-classe !
> 
> ...


 

Tes conseils arrivent un peu tard....  

En ce moment même, il y est....en train de se faire torturer mentalement, on lui a sorti un dossier remontant à son enfance, son dossier de maternelle où il est clairement stipulé qu' *"il n'arrivera à rien dans la vie"*...  , bref, toute sa vie étalée au grand déballage, jour, ou qu'est-ce....

Que veux-tu...


*Roberto ?* T'as pensé à lâcher la laisse ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Septembre 2004)

...suite des conseils pour Roberto !   

important : avoir le sens de la répartie !

Après un entretien de 2 heures, un gars me dit sans broncher : "c'est étonnant qu'à votre âge vous soyiez encore au top technologiquement !  "

Et moi de lui répondre sans sourciller non plus : "normal ! c'est mon grand-père qui m'a tout appris !!!!...  "

Ensuite, mes interlocuteurs me proposent d'aller jeter un coup d'oeil dans le "musée informatique" du siège qui contient encore les monstrueuses machines du début de l'informatique avec armoires à bandes et tout et tout !!!!

A peine entré dans la pièce, j'ai regardé mes interlocuteurs et je leur ai dit : "Mais ! mais.... qu'est-ce que mon portable fait ici ?????????  "  :rateau: 

 :love:  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour MacGé... 

Encore une nouvelle journée qui s'annonce  mais où est donc le soleil?


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et hop ! quelques conseils complémentaires pour Roberto (en direct de ma propre expérience !) :
> 
> Avant de rentrer dans le bureau, vérifie surtout que ta braguette est bien fermée parce que le bout de chemise qui dépasse dans l'entrebaillement, c'est pas top-classe !
> 
> ...


   
Zebig au petit dejeuner, :love:
faudrait penser à en demander le remboursement par la secu


----------



## sylko (15 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Hier, en rentrant chez moi, j'avais cru avoir une idée de génie pour améliorer les relations entre automobilistes : pourquoi ne pas faire comme les motards, se saluer courtoisement les yeux dans les yeux lorsqu'on croise ou qu'on dépasse un autre automobiliste ??? :rateau:
> Bon, vous me direz qu'à l'heure de pointe c'est peut-être un peu compliqué... mais qu'importe, j'ai tenté le coup au nom de la courtoisie !
> Résultat : j'ai mis 6 heures pour rentrer ... embouti 17 bagnoles ... écrasé un motard que j'avais voulu saluer d'un peu trop près ... pris 17 poings dans la gueule (heureusement, le motard n'était plus en état de frapper parce qu'il semblait être un sacré costaud d'après ce que j'ai pu juger au biceps qui trainait sur le bas-côté !).
> Alors, pour moi, c'est fini ... j'en reviens au bon vieux chacun pour soi ! D'ailleurs j'ai même acheté 15 mètres de fils barbelés pour entourer mon pare-buffles !!!!
> :love:


 
Mouarffff!  

Je me souviens d'un jour où, avec mon fils, l'envie m'avait pris de saluer tout ceux que je croisais. Je dis bien, tous. Y compris ceux que je connaissais, ni d'Eve, ni des dents. 

Je levais la main, comme pour les saluer. Mais en fait, en redescendant la main, je descendais simplement le pare-soleil de la voiture.

Je ne vous raconte pas la tête de ceux qui se faisaient avoir. Mon fils ne savait plus où se mettre.   

Ce qu'on peut être con, parfois. Chez moi, c'est très souvent!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Septembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Mouarffff!
> Ce qu'on peut être con, parfois. Chez moi, c'est très souvent!


T'as pas quelques ancêtres qui auraient trainaillés en Belgique, par hasard ?????   :love:  :love:


----------



## sylko (15 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas quelques ancêtres qui auraient trainaillés en Belgique, par hasard ?????  :love: :love:


On est p'tet cousins!  :love:


----------



## woulf (15 Septembre 2004)

cousins, je sais pas, mais visiblement, l'inspiration est partagée, sans doute le 2e effet Toyota 
Méfie toi zebigounet, bientôt dans ton cherokee tu feras des doigts à tout le monde, tu n'auras plus d'humour, tu macheras du chouingue gomme la bouche TRES grande ouverte (normal, c'est pour aller avec ta grande gueule) et tu risques de t'étouffer avec un bretzel... Comment ça, je caricature ?


----------



## Lio70 (15 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je vais perdre une matinée pour passer le contrôle technique de ma bagnole. :mouais:
> Je prend l'AluBook pour patienter dans la file.
> Bonne journée à tous.


Je soupçonne la tentative de corruption, du genre "si vous oubliez mes freins, je vous laisse toucher mon AluBook"...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Septembre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Méfie toi zebigounet, bientôt dans ton cherokee tu feras des doigts à tout le monde, tu n'auras plus d'humour, tu macheras du chouingue gomme la bouche TRES grande ouverte (normal, c'est pour aller avec ta grande gueule) et tu risques de t'étouffer avec un bretzel... Comment ça, je caricature ?



  ... c'est un peu pour ça que j'ai hésité à prendre l'option "drapeau américain" sur le capot ! :love:  :love:  :love: 
ps : si ! si ! ça existe je te jure ! mais ça risquait quand même d'en faire un peu trop !!!   - nasot ... oui ! fayot ... non ! :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Septembre 2004)

J'espère que vous passerez une excellente et radieuse journée !!!!!    :love:


----------



## piro (16 Septembre 2004)

toujours fidèle au poste ce the big

bonne journée à toi et aux autres aussi évidemment


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Septembre 2004)

Pour la petite histoire, ce matin je me suis douché accompagné d'un savon qui devait dater d'une cinquantaine d'années !!!!   
Hier soir, alors que j'étais passé voir ma mère, elle m'a remis un petit carton défraichi qu'elle avait encore retrouvé dans une armoire du grenier ... sur ce carton, une simple marque accompagnée d'un gros soleil tout jaune ... "SUNLIGHT" !!!!
En ouvrant ce carton, je découvris avec stupeur une dizaine de blocs de savon encore délicieusement odorants et en parfait état !!!!!
En les humant, je fis un saut dans le passé et je me souvins de l'odeur de "grand-mère à fleurs" qui sentait si bon le frais des matins de printemps !!!   ... souvenir délicieux d'un temps où l'insouciance se mêlait à la légèreté froufroutante des robes des jeunes filles !!!  :love: 
J'ai longtemps caressé ces blocs de savon avant de les emporter ... sous mes doigts, le velours d'une texture d'un temps révolu ... la fermeté de l'incrustation : "sunlight" en lettres capitales ... et cette odeur enivrante de sous-bois embaumant la rosée matinale...
Ce matin, religieusement ... sensuellement, je me suis savonné à l'aide de ce petit bloc tout blanc/jaune et tout droit sorti du passé... c'était divin !!!!  
Rêve ou réalité ? toute la maison bruissait de fraîcheur ... j'ai revu "grand-mère à fleurs" et son sourire plein de bonté et de complicité ... grand-père était là aussi ... un peu sérieux lui ! on a déjeuné ensemble en faisant fondre des blocs de chocolat Martougin dans du lait chaud et en brisant le pain encore tiède ... Papa est passé aussi en me tapant sur l'épaule...
Vous en faites pas ! Je sais bien que c'est pas vrai !   Mais ça m'a fait tellement du bien que j'ai voulu partager cet instant avec quelques amis... vous !
Quelques heures de tendre bonheur à cause de quelques grammes de savon ... elle est pas belle la vie !!!!!
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## mado (16 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Pour la petite histoire, ce matin je me suis douché accompagné d'un savon qui devait dater d'une cinquantaine d'années !!!!
> Hier soir, alors que j'étais passé voir ma mère, elle m'a remis un petit carton défraichi qu'elle avait encore retrouvé dans une armoire du grenier ... sur ce carton, une simple marque accompagnée d'un gros soleil tout jaune ... "SUNLIGHT" !!!!
> En ouvrant ce carton, je découvris avec stupeur une dizaine de blocs de savon encore délicieusement odorants et en parfait état !!!!!
> En les humant, je fis un saut dans le passé et je me souvins de l'odeur de "grand-mère à fleurs" qui sentait si bon le frais des matins de printemps !!!   ... souvenir délicieux d'un temps où l'insouciance se mêlait à la légèreté froufroutante des robes des jeunes filles !!!  :love:
> ...



bonjour à tous. 
je file sous la douche en emportant ces mots plein de douce nostalgie.  
chapeau bas


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2004)

Yep bon Jeudi à tous


----------



## Juste en passant (16 Septembre 2004)




----------



## lumai (16 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour à Tous !!! 

 ça sent le savon jusqu'ici... :love:


----------



## Luc G (16 Septembre 2004)

ça fait un moment que je suis là mais c'est les forums qui avaient l'air de s'être rendormis.

 Salut aux matutinaux, bonnes frites à TheBig qui pour une fois ne se plaint pas du savon qu'il a pris . ça m'a rappelé, à moi aussi, des choses : des odeurs de salle de bains chez mes grands-parents, l'été, avant que ma grand-mère ne nous oigne d'huile d'olive (mais si, mais si) pour éviter le coup de soleil quand on faisait du vélo tôt le matin torse nu malgré la fraîcheur lozérienne.


----------



## lumai (16 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> ça fait un moment que je suis là mais c'est les forums qui avaient l'air de s'être rendormis.


 Ils semblaient avoir fermé leurs portes...


----------



## Juste en passant (16 Septembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ils semblaient avoir fermé leurs portes...


Eh ! Oh !

Faut l'temps d'se réveiller, une fois....


----------



## loustic (16 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Pour la petite histoire, ce matin je me suis douché accompagné d'un savon qui devait dater d'une cinquantaine d'années !!!!


Bonjour TheBig
Bonjour à tous.

TheBig il n'y a pas si longtemps on gardait le savon
jusqu'à ce qu'il soit bien sec. Alors il savonnait mieux.
C'était le cas bien évidemment du savon de Marseille.
J'en ai encore à la maison et je m'en sers parfois
après quelques efforts dans le jardin pour le rendre
plus agréable.
Ce savon a beaucoup plus de cinquante ans, c'est vrai.   
Comme pour toi son parfum fait surgir des souvenirs,
des images précises, des sensations et des sentiments
que je croyais éteints à tout jamais. Ma famille, disparue,
revit alors pendant un court instant. Mais l'imagination,
la folle du logis, en ajoute un peu certainement.

Maintenant quand j'utiliserai ce savon sec et dur comme
de la pierre je penserai aussi à... un inconnu !


----------



## semac (16 Septembre 2004)

oups j'ai pas salué l'assemblée !!  :rose: 

'lut tlm... le semac vous salut bien bas


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2004)

bonjour ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Septembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant quand j'utiliserai ce savon sec et dur comme
> de la pierre je penserai aussi à... un inconnu !


...et ce matin, loustic ... j'ai eu une petite pensée pour toi !  
Que cette journée vous soit douce et agréable, amis inconnus et éloignés ... mais pourtant si proches !!!  
 :love:


----------



## poildep (17 Septembre 2004)

Bonne journée à toi thebig  et bonne journée à toutes et tous. 
:sleep: Moi je vais me coucher.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Septembre 2004)

Bonne nuit poildep et fais de beaux rêves !!!!!   :love: 
ps : t'as vu le smiley dans ma signature ? Top non ???    :love:


----------



## Grug (17 Septembre 2004)

Bonne nuit à ceux qui se couchent,
et surtout Bonne journée à ceux qui se lèvent. :love:


----------



## Bilbo (17 Septembre 2004)

Toujours aussi matinal thebig.  J'espère que ma journée sera meilleure que mon réveil. On vient aux nouvelles et on tombe sur une sombre histoire de glacière.  Je ne sais pas quel est ton secret, mais avant de te lire j'étais de mauvais poil. Maintenant ça va mieux.  Bon, il faut aussi avouer que je commence à avoir mon content de caféine ; et ceux qui me connaissent un peu savent combien c'est important.   

Bonne journée à tous. 

À+


----------



## sylko (17 Septembre 2004)

Excellente journée à tout le monde.

C'est la dernière de la semaine. Elle sera forcément bonne.


----------



## barbarella (17 Septembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Excellente journée à tout le monde.
> 
> C'est la dernière de la semaine. Elle sera forcément bonne.



C'est même pas sûr, mais acceptons en l'augure.

Journée à tous


----------



## nato kino (17 Septembre 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Toujours aussi matinal thebig.  J'espère que ma journée sera meilleure que mon réveil. On vient aux nouvelles et on tombe sur une sombre histoire de glacière.  Je ne sais pas quel est ton secret, mais avant de te lire j'étais de mauvais poil. Maintenant ça va mieux.  Bon, il faut aussi avouer que je commence à avoir mon content de caféine ; et ceux qui me connaissent un peu savent combien c'est important.
> 
> Bonne journée à tous.
> 
> À+



Oui, le kfé c'est meilleur chaud !!      

Bonne journée à tous. Fait frais mais le ciel est dégagé. :style:


----------



## Luc G (17 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour, tout le monde, enfin tous les tombés du lit.

 Un temps de rêve ce matin : un Canigou découpé au scalpel sur fond de ciel bleu, la frise des Corbières telle le rempart d'une cité inconnue à la lisière du désert des tartares et le trapèze de Peyrepertuse qui de loin fait signe.

  On a vu pire.


----------



## piro (17 Septembre 2004)

bon dredi a tous
le week end approche  :love:


----------



## semac (17 Septembre 2004)

'lut !!

have a nice dredi everybody !


----------



## loustic (17 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous

Une pensée pour TheBig qui est au parfum...


----------



## Juste en passant (17 Septembre 2004)

Un bonjour vendredien pour ce début de ouikeinde ensoleillé !!  


Une bise aux filles et une caresse aux poilus


----------



## lumai (17 Septembre 2004)

Un bon vendredi déjà bien entamé à toutes et à tous !

Hummm... ça sent le week-end, non ?


----------



## Grug (17 Septembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Un bonjour vendredien pour ce début de ouikeinde ensoleillé !!
> 
> 
> Une bise aux filles et une caresse aux poilus


 et rien pour les poissons ?


----------



## Juste en passant (17 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et rien pour les poissons ?


 
Un hameçon ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour et bonne journée


----------



## poildep (18 Septembre 2004)

voilà à peu près comment je vais ce matin...


----------



## macelene (18 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> voilà à peu près comment je vais ce matin...


----------



## poildep (18 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>


 bon, sinon, à part quelques contrariétés physiques, je suis plutôt de bonne humeur...


----------



## Lio70 (18 Septembre 2004)

Mais non, poildep, tu es un Mac-user. Courage! Allez, bon week-end à tous!  :love:


----------



## macelene (18 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> _Lave-toi les dents, rase-toi, mets un slip propre, écoute de la musique brésilienne assez fort, occupe-toi *du ficus de l'entrée*, sors un peu !_
> [/mode_grand_frère_à_auto_allumage]




Il semble me souvenir que le ficus est devant la baie vitrée


----------



## nato kino (18 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Il semble me souvenir que le ficus est devant la baie vitrée



Oui, mais c'est par là qu'il rentre et qu'il sort, il évite de passer devant la chambre de sa femme pour pas la réveiller quand il fait le mur. C'est-y pas mignon tout plein ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2004)

Bon Samedi à tous


----------



## anntraxh (19 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour Messieurs Vendez,  père et fils, bonjour à tous !


----------



## loustic (19 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Saaaaa*aaaaa:sleep:.... lut* tout le monde !_
> 
> 
> Je suis debout, il est debout, il a l'air *super-content de s'être levé tôt* pour pleinement profiter de ce dimanche de fin septembre, il me pose ses jouets sur la tablette Wacom©, il court après sa balle en mousse comme un chiot malin, _tiens allez viens sur mes genoux, *dis-leur bonjour à toutes et à tous !!*_


Debout dit madame Bijou   
C'est l'heure dit monsieur Bonheur


----------



## guytantakul (19 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour et bon dimanche à tous et toutes


----------



## Bassman (19 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour Guytan et les autres 

Bon dimanche a tous aussi

Mecanique et repas de famille pour ma part


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ,wd cvbwwd


PHFIEU RI EO E    CBD74XS !!!!!!!    
 :love:  :love:


----------



## Bassman (19 Septembre 2004)

Toi aussi tu as pris ton gamin sur les genoux Zebig ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi tu as pris ton gamin sur les genoux Zebig ???


Ouais ... il a 30 ans, mais fait encore très jeune .....!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :love:  :love: 
ps : salut bassou !


----------



## barbarella (19 Septembre 2004)

[IMG ]http://www.chezmaya.com/signatures03/zip-blinkies/soleil.gif[/IMG]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Septembre 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> http://www.chezmaya.com/signatures03/zip-blinkies/soleil.gif


Arf ! Bonjour Barbarella !!!!!!    
Tidju, ça fait longtemps qu'on ne s'était plus croisés !!!!!!!   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## barbarella (19 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour Thebig, et tous les autres


----------



## lumai (19 Septembre 2004)

He beh ! Vous êtes tous bien matinaux pour un dimanche matin !   

Que le reste de la journée vous soit aussi bonne    


Barbarella, c'est dommage qu'il y ai l'espace dans ton lien...   Une bonne image pour une bonne journée...


----------



## barbarella (19 Septembre 2004)




----------



## sylko (19 Septembre 2004)

Excellente journée et bon appétit.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2004)

C'est la grande foule, ce matin    :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:




*Bonjour à toutes et à tous* ​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2004)

C'est sublime sylko


----------



## FANREM (19 Septembre 2004)

Y a pas a dire, y'en a qui savent recevoir  :love:


----------



## piro (20 Septembre 2004)

Bonne semaine a tous
je hais les lundis quand il faut se lever aussi tot


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Septembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> Bonne semaine a tous
> je hais les lundis quand il faut se lever aussi tot


Bonne journée piro et ... courage !!!!!    
Bonne semaine à tout le monde ..... :love:






... :love:  Bonne zournée !!!!  :love: ...


----------



## loustic (20 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée piro et ... courage !!!!!
> Bonne semaine à tout le monde ..... :love:



Bonne semaine dit madame Mitaine.  

Bon lundi dit monsieur Mardi.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _*Là y s'fritent, j'y vais !*_


   ... laisse moi faire ! ... j'ai l'habitude !!!!! :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2004)

Bon Lundi à tous


----------



## barbarella (20 Septembre 2004)




----------



## Luc G (20 Septembre 2004)

Salut, matutinaux de tout poil. Je vous lève mon chapeau, et à moi par la même occasion, pour le courage que vous (et moi de même) manifestez en ce lundi matin.


----------



## Nephou (20 Septembre 2004)

J'en profite aussi pour saluer les matutinaux et matutinales "à poil", on ne sait jamais


----------



## semac (20 Septembre 2004)

'lut tout le monde, un petit bonjour du boulot comme d'hab !
bonne journée à tous...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Septembre 2004)

Ca va taffer dur today ! :hein:


----------



## macelene (20 Septembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> J'en profite aussi pour saluer les matutinaux et matutinales "à poil", on ne sait jamais



    

*Un grand soleil entre dans la maison...  quelques beaux jours encore...  
à  Toutes et à Tous  

un Grand  *


----------



## lumai (20 Septembre 2004)

*Bon lundi à tous  !!!* 

Ici le soleil ne s'invite pas encore par mes fenêtres... Peut-être que quand il aura tourné, les nuages auront l'idée d'aller faire un petit tour ailleurs... Enfin j'espère


----------



## loustic (20 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous ceux que je n'ai pas déjà salués.

Certains (presque tous) bossent aujourd'hui et ils ont l'air de s'en plaindre !  
Solution :
C'est mon lundi de Pentecôte !


----------



## Nephou (20 Septembre 2004)

Bon anniversaire de mariage à tous ceux dont l'anniversaire de mariage aujourd'hui (désolé j'suis sur mon petit nuage, promis je vous embête plus après) :love:


----------



## Luc G (20 Septembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> *Bon lundi à tous  !!!*
> 
> Ici le soleil ne s'invite pas encore par mes fenêtres... Peut-être que quand il aura tourné, les nuages auront l'idée d'aller faire un petit tour ailleurs... Enfin j'espère


 Ici, il avait un peu, comme nous, la flemme ce matin mais là il est en train de faire du rangement : les nuages dans les coins . On va encore avoir chaud mais, a priori, pas moite : on est plutôt sur le versant tramontane que marin, ce que j'apprécie ô combien !


----------



## yvos (20 Septembre 2004)

salut à tous, 
de retour sur Macgé après un mois d'interruption..plein de bonnes choses à tous pour cette semaine qui va être longue!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour zanimaux...

I'm Back... une semaine de post en retard... non l'aura pas ce _%#!&#8776;ß&#64257;&#8224;_ de rapport d'expertise aujourd'hui mon boss...     :rateau: 

PS : vous m'avez manqué...    :love:


----------



## bebert (20 Septembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ca va taffer dur today ! :hein:



Tu as bien changé !    :love: 

PS : bonjour à toutes et tous !


----------



## sylko (20 Septembre 2004)

J'adore les lundis... fériés.  

Ben oui, aujourd'hui, dans la certains cantons suisses, on ne bosse pas.

On appelle ça le lundi du Jeune fédéral. On se repose du dimanche du Jeûne.  

Depuis 1619, c'est un jour d'action de grâces, de pénitence et de prière. Tout un programme!  :rateau: 

A l'origine, nous devions nous montrer solidaires avec les populations défavorisées, en nous contentant d'une tarte aux pruneaux. La tarte est restée, la solidarité...   

Il n'est pas férié dans les cantons catholiques. Avec le nombre de jours fériés qu'ils ont en plus, faut pas pousser quand même.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Septembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> J'adore les lundis... fériés.
> A l'origine, nous devions nous montrer solidaires avec les populations défavorisées, en nous contentant d'une tarte aux pruneaux. La tarte est restée, la solidarité...



  ... maintenant, c'est dans la gueule qu'on s'envoie les pruneaux !!!!! ...  

ps : j'aime bien ces coutumes et ces traditions qui se perpétuent de siècles en siècles !  
Chez nous, il y a une minuscule chapelle qui ne paie pas de mine, la chapelle St Achaire, qui se trouvait à l'origine (ça remonte au moyen-age !) à la croisée de quelques chemins et qui maintenant se trouve enclavée entre plusieurs autoroutes ... 
La légende veut qu'en cas de maladie, on aille accrocher un petit ruban (une berlouffe comme on dit chez nous !  ) à la grille de cette chapelle pour obtenir les grâces de Saint Achaire et par conséquent la guérison...
Il y a quelques années, les autorités ont voulu la démolir pour la reconstruire ailleurs !!!!!
Ce fut un tollé ... le soulèvement de toute une région pour défendre la chapelle...
Et effectivement, on dévia l'autoroute pour garder la chapelle en l'état... un miracle en quelque sorte....!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Elle est maintenant dédiée aux maladies des bronches consécutives à la *pollution* !!_


Euh ! non ! pas exactement .... mais elle est censée régler les problèmes de difficultés d'érection ...
ps : depuis 2 ou 3 ans, je m'en sers pour faire sécher mes slips ... comme ça je fais d'une pierre deux coups... Arf !
      :love:


----------



## Nephou (20 Septembre 2004)




----------



## macelene (20 Septembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

>



C'est avec ce Saint là qu'on peut régler tous ses problèmes ???   

Il m'a l'air bien inspiré


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Alors ça remonte à 2 ou 3 ans ?_
> 
> :mouais:  :rose:



 ... en fait c'est purement un blocage psychologique ....!  
Mais je te raconte :
C'était par une nuit sans lune ... une de ces nuits encore plus noire que la conscience de sonnyboy après avoir merdifié le forum pendant 48 H sans discontinuer !
Je m'étais assoupi près d'un ruisseau, à l'orée d'un champ de coquelicot et je rêvais que je dansais nu dans un grand champ de marguerites épanouies...
J'étais léger autant qu'était légère la musique qui m'enveloppait ... la brise était humide et douce ... bref, j'étais bien !
Tout à coup, je l'ai vue dans les reflets argentés et ondulant de l'étang d'à côté ... telle une ondine, elle nageait langoureusement brassant l'eau tiède et accueillante de ses bras de déesse....
Quand elle me vit, elle m'invita à la rejoindre d'une voix suave et pleine de promesses...  
A la vue de ce spectacle ravissant, mon sang ne fit qu'un tour et toute ardeur déployée, je commençai à courir dans sa direction, dévalant le vallon qui n'en finissait plus de descendre vertigineusement...
La course fut dantesque et l'herbe grasse et humide me fit bien vite regretter de n'avoir pas chaussé mes Nique à crampons de circonstances.
Ayant par ailleurs déchaussé mes lunettes, une bouse me surpris lamentablement avant que je ne puisse déceler la présence de la clôture de barbelés qui cernait l'étang....
 
Depuis ... ... ...     
 :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...dévalant le vallon qui n'en finissait plus de descendre vertigineusement...



Ne pas confondre avec la descente de Wallon...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> C'est avec ce Saint là qu'on peut régler tous ses problèmes ???
> 
> Il m'a l'air bien inspiré



En plus de sa main droite, il peut, si tu te places convenablement, et que tu bouges ton corps d'un mouvement approprié et précis, te gratter merveilleusement le dos...    :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Ne pas confondre avec la descente de Wallon...


La descente de wallon, plus communément appelée "tomtom run" est un sport que nous, flamands de tradition pratiquons tous les 1er samedis de chaque mois dans la région de Liège...
Nos 4X4 sont équipés de "oufti-detectors" très sensibles qui nous permettent de repérer le gibier convoité avec un degré de précision de l'ordre de 15 mètres...
Ecologistes dans l'âme, il est évident que nous relâchons le gibier après l'avoir capturé non sans l'avoir abreuvé de quelques Sixtus 12° censées améliorer la circulation générale des neurones...
D'ailleurs, il n'est pas rare qu'après traitement, nous retrouvions le gibier au sein de hautes fonctions directoriales telles que administrateur de certains forums réputés ou autres, preuve de l'efficacité de ce nectar des dieux...... :rateau: 
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *J'ai remarqué un truc :* après déjeuner les posts de Thebig sont plus... lyriques, voyez, empreints de... délires bucoliques évoquant des cuites wagnériennes et des trips à l'acide de peintres pompiers...


C'est qu'en fait, tout m'inspire à la cantine ... autant le galbe princier d'une cuisse de poulet tendrement dorée que l'odeur alléchante des frites moëlleuses à souhait en passant par le 39C pulpeusement mais discrètement dévoilé par notre cantinière préférée.....    :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Septembre 2004)

Que tout cela ne m'empêche pas de vous souhaiter une excellente et agréable journée, bande de naseux et naseuses !!!!!!!   :love:  :love:


----------



## loustic (21 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Que tout cela ne m'empêche pas de vous souhaiter une excellente et agréable journée, bande de naseux et naseuses !!!!!!!   :love:  :love:


Merci TheBig. Bonne journée à toi aussi et à tous les nasoirs.   

Bon mardi dit Monsieur Credi.


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Septembre 2004)

Have a nice day


----------



## anntraxh (21 Septembre 2004)

Hello Darkounet, bonjour Rob' ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2004)

Yep, bonne journée à tous


----------



## yvos (21 Septembre 2004)

salut à tous!


----------



## Luc G (21 Septembre 2004)

Salut aux tombés du lit. Je vois d'ici les yeux vitreux, les paupières amollies (comme les frites à TheBig), les chaussettes et les neurones qui tire-bouchonnent de concert, la lippe tombante, le cheveu désorienté.:sleep:

 Comment ça, c'est un autoportrait ?  Absolument impossible, je n'ai pas de chaussettes. Non mais ! 


 PS. Dis, Roberto, pour theBig, c'est du cognac 12 ans d'âge, tu voudrais pas nous faire croire que pour toi, c'est de la blédine premier âge, quand même ?


----------



## guytantakul (21 Septembre 2004)

Pareil, sauf pour les cheveux (j'en ai pas assez pour les dépeigner )
Bonne journée à tous et toutes


----------



## semac (21 Septembre 2004)

salut tlm !
ravi de retrouver Dark Templar avec ton bel avatar !!


----------



## barbarella (21 Septembre 2004)




----------



## lumai (21 Septembre 2004)

*Bonjouratousss !* 

Un nouveau mardi commence...
_Que nous réservera-t-il ???_


----------



## macelene (21 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut aux tombés du lit. Je vois d'ici les yeux vitreux, les paupières amollies (comme les frites à TheBig), les chaussettes et les neurones qui tire-bouchonnent de concert, le cheveu désorienté.:sleep:



Mais bon, toujours  faire en sorte de rester toujours visible quoi qu'il arrive 

*Bonjour Doux Amies et Zamis ...* 

La vie est pleine de surprises... le ciel nous a encore réservé ses faveurs, le soleil brile
Bonne journée à vous  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> je dis bonjour





			
				barbarella a dit:
			
		

> salut les copains





			
				lumai a dit:
			
		

> vive le mardi





			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> il fait beau





			
				madonna a dit:
			
		

> septembre est super




 

être charmantes ne leur suffit pas   

*elles se lèvent tôt*   

merci de ces bonjours pleins d'optimisme  

 *à toutes (et à tous) bonjour* ​

_ben quoi? si on ne peut plus éditer..._


----------



## mado (21 Septembre 2004)

chut ........    
le grand organisateur du temps ne s'en est pas aperçu!

la lumière de septembre est magnifique vue d'ici.

Bonne et heureuse journée à tous.


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour à toutes celles et ceux qui sont passés par ici et qui repasseront par là, comme à ceux qui n'y passeront pas.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2004)

MP de Roberto reçu à l'instant:  

Michel: *tu ne touches pas aux filles*    

j'en suis l'expert reconnu, patenté, apprécié (j'espère)    

 :affraid: 

 :rateau:


----------



## sylko (21 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> P..., chuis *MORT* !
> _... de fatigue._
> :sleep: :sleep:
> 
> ...


Souvenirs, souvenirs...   

Courage Roberto. Plus que 23 nuits. 

Pour les dents de sagesse, c'est plus tard. 

Je ne sais pas si les miens sont assez sages pour en avoir.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _N'impoooorte quoi !_



certainement   



*Posté par Lemmy, qui continue le Muscadet au p'tit déj' malgré l'avis de son médecin...* 

sur lie STP le muscadet, sur lie...

 :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (21 Septembre 2004)

le muscadet AU lit ??? c'est pire que ce qu'on pensait alors :affraid:


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2004)

café pour moi


----------



## poildep (22 Septembre 2004)

Bonne journée à toutes et tous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Septembre 2004)

Salut poildep ! et bonne journée !!!!    
...et bien entendu, excellente journée pour tous ceux qui suivront !!!! :love:


----------



## poildep (22 Septembre 2004)

bonne journée à toi thebig


----------



## piro (22 Septembre 2004)

salut a tous et bonne journee


----------



## loustic (22 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous.

Que c'est rassurant de voir que l'on n'est pas tout seul "aux aurores".

Bon Credi dit Monsieur Jeudi.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Septembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Que c'est rassurant de voir que l'on n'est pas tout seul "aux aurores".


Oh non ! on n'est pas "tout seul" !  
En général, je pars de chez moi vers 4H30 pour arriver au taf vers 5H30 ... et bien, je peux te dire que même à cette heure matinale, je ne suis pas seul sur l'autoroute ... loin de là !  
Et c'est vrai que ça rassure de ne pas se sentir "le seul con" au monde qui se lève aux aurores pour aller bosser !    
ps : certains diront probablement : "mais pourquoi il arrive si tôt ce con alors qu'il n'est pas obligé ?????   " - simplement parce que les gars de mon service commencent entre 6H et 6H30 et que je détesterais ne pas être avec eux ! En plus, ça leur permet d'avoir du café frais à leur arrivée et d'engloutir les croissants que je ramène un jour sur deux ... l'autre jour c'est pour leur pomme !!!   :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Septembre 2004)

chào tout le monde (devinez la langue du premier mot  ).



			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> En plus, ça leur permet d'avoir du café frais à leur arrivée


Tu pourrais au moins leur filer du café chaud, tu vas pas nous faire croire qu'en une demi heure t'as pas le temps de le chauffer :hein:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Septembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Tu pourrais au moins leur filer du café chaud, tu vas pas nous faire croire qu'en une demi heure t'as pas le temps de le chauffer :hein:


   ... tu viens de perdre 500 posts en quelques mots !!!!!   ... je t'avais prévenu !  
Notaire, siouplait !!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## fwedo (22 Septembre 2004)

bonne journée à tous....

et bonne soirée pur moi....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Septembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> chào tout le monde



Pareil, Ciao aussi


----------



## yvos (22 Septembre 2004)

salam aleikum kollo nas


----------



## barbarella (22 Septembre 2004)




----------



## Dark Templar (22 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... tu viens de perdre 500 posts en quelques mots !!!!!   ... je t'avais prévenu !
> Notaire, siouplait !!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


 Ca va, c'est pas 500 points disco


----------



## semac (22 Septembre 2004)

'jour tout le monde   

allez c'est le milieu de la semaine, courage !!  :rose:


----------



## Luc G (22 Septembre 2004)

Bon, la journée est déjà bien entamée, on commence à se rapprocher de la sieste. 
 ça pourrait être pire.

 Salut à tous les tombés du lit, j'ai pensé à vous :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Septembre 2004)

Merci Luc ! ça va m'être utile ce matin !!!!!!!!    

C'est bien la dernière fois que je passe prendre un café chez nato avant d'aller au taf !  

...il est dans la cuisine ! Il me demande : "Hé Big ! tu le veux comment ton café ???" - je lui répond simplement : "au lait !" nato ... "au lait !"...

  ... il sort de sa cuisine comme un enragé, me plante 6 aiguilles à tricoter dans le derrière en vociférant et me poursuit jusqu'au coin de la rue avec un immense couteau de cuisine en gueulant : "tu vas voir ce que je vais en faire de tes oreilles !!!!"   

Juste le temps de sauter dans ma RAV pour lui échapper ...   

Mais dans quel monde vivons-nous ??????


----------



## loustic (23 Septembre 2004)

Hou la la ! Dans quel monde ! Je vous le demande mon pauvre Monsieur !

Bonjour à tous.

Bon Jeudi dit Monsieur Dredi.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2004)

Allez bon jeudi à tous


----------



## nato kino (23 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Merci Luc ! ça va m'être utile ce matin !!!!!!!!
> 
> C'est bien la dernière fois que je passe prendre un café chez nato avant d'aller au taf !
> 
> ...


Bah la prochaine fois tu m'inviteras à tes soirées co-pull, na !! :rateau:     
Tu sais que t'es mignon aussi en porte-épingles ?    :love: 

Bonne journée à tous. :style:


----------



## woulf (23 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Merci Luc ! ça va m'être utile ce matin !!!!!!!!
> 
> C'est bien la dernière fois que je passe prendre un café chez nato avant d'aller au taf !
> 
> ...



Il n'y a pas que tes oreilles qui peuvent dire merci au Rav...


----------



## guytantakul (23 Septembre 2004)

Salut tout le monde ! Plus que 48 heures avant le week-end !


----------



## Luc G (23 Septembre 2004)

Bon, nato et TheBig, vous auriez pu quand même inviter Foguenne : on aurait eu un reportage, un vrai. Ensuite, on aurait fait une interviouve de Macelene nous critiquant en long, en large, et en travers la technique de piqure de nato. Comme ça on se serait instruit en plus. Puis petit scarabée nous aurait donné une recette de "fesse de TheBig au coulis de ptéro".

 On pourrait lancer une chaîne de télé sur ces bonnes bases : Sonny nous pondrait un éditorial bien abasant. On met JPTK à l'aérobic ou aux dessins animés, faut voir ; et je suis sûr qu'on trouverait de quoi faire pour tous les autres, vu la qualité du cheptel. 

 Comment ça, les mettre tous dans "les guignols de l'info" Un peu de sérieux, quand même.

 PS. Non, Mackie, ne t'excite pas, non, je n'ai pas dit "les guignols des nymphos". C'est prohibé par la convention de genève.


----------



## barbarella (23 Septembre 2004)




----------



## bebert (23 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour les amis ! :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous les tombés du lit, j'ai pensé à vous :



Je suis preneur !   :sleep:    :hein:  :rateau: meme si ca ne va pas me soigner

@ ce soir !


----------



## semac (23 Septembre 2004)

'lut tout le monde, et bonne journée !   

bientôt le WE


----------



## piro (23 Septembre 2004)

bonjour a tous 
un magnifique jeudi sous un ciel pluvieux s annonce


----------



## piro (23 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Bon, la journée est déjà bien entamée, on commence à se rapprocher de la sieste.
> ça pourrait être pire.
> 
> Salut à tous les tombés du lit, j'ai pensé à vous :




pour les tombes du lit c est pas gagné


----------



## Luc G (23 Septembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> bonjour a tous
> un magnifique jeudi sous un ciel pluvieux s annonce


 Ici un peu de vent dans un magnifique ciel bleu


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous, et tout particulièrement aux herbivores ( et encore plus au herbivores écolos ...  ) mais bon aussi à tous les autres ... 


Je viens de survivre à un examen portant le nom tordu de sialographie  :mouais: 
Ordonnace posée sur le comptoir à l'accueil du centre de radiologie : la carte vitale, le produit censé opacifier ... et ... la secrétaire demande :
-"Vous avez le citron ?"

Tout le monde se retourne vers moi ...    forcément ... un citron ... je sors donc mon citron acheté sur le marché, peu de temps auparavant.

Attente .. longue attente trop longue ...

Enfin mon tour, quoique vu ce qui s'est ensuite passé dans la cabine ... :affraid: il me tardait qu'une chose : *en finir !!!!*


ouf fini  :mouais: dommage pour vous je suis de retour !!!  :love:


----------



## Luc G (23 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> -"Vous avez le citron ?"


 T'aurais dû lui répondre : "Non, mais j'ai la pêche !" 

 (On évitera les "pauvre pomme, tu me prends pour une poire !")


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais dû lui répondre : "Non, mais j'ai la pêche !"
> 
> (On évitera les "pauvre pomme, tu me prends pour une poire !")



   

Ou encore, hey la pastèque (j'ai pas trouvé mieux), tu ramènes pas ta fraise, moi j'aime pas l'citron, et ch'uis pressée ...


----------



## poildep (24 Septembre 2004)

Vivent les explications simples !  Bonne journée toutes et tous.


----------



## piro (24 Septembre 2004)

bonjour a tous 
le dernier jour qui nous separe du week end est enfin arrive


----------



## loustic (24 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour Poildep, Piro et à tous ceux qui vont ouvrir l'oeil... et le bon.  

Bon Dredi dit Monsieur Samedi.


----------



## poildep (24 Septembre 2004)

pas de zebig ce matin ? 
Bon, j'attend quand-même avec impatience le premier post de Roberto. :love:


----------



## poildep (24 Septembre 2004)

ben, j'aimerais bien te dire que j'ai bien dormi et que je suis partant pour une journée du tonnerre de feu de dieu. Mais comme tu t'en doutes sûrement à force, c'est pas le cas. :rose: Grosse insomnie cette nuit, du coup j'ai mal au crâne alors que j'ai même pas bu. 
Mais malgré tout je suis d'humeur agréable. Va-t-en comprendre ! 

Toute bonne journée à toi pleine de visions enchanteresses


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Luc G (24 Septembre 2004)

Matutinaux du vendredi, bonjour. Bon, on est vendredi, ce qui a du bon vu qu'on se rapproche du week-end mais comme peu de choses sont parfaites en ce bas monde (malgré ce que raconte, j'en suis sûr, Roberto, aux mamans d'élèves), on se rapproche aussi du lundi, ce qui ne présente pas les mêmes avantages.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

attention les oreilles ... une diablotine endiablée va faire son entrée ...


BoooOOOOOOonjooOOOoouuur 

    

Alors ça gaze par ici ?  :love: 

Bon moi *j'attends* ... oui aujourd'hui , ce matin c'est *l'attente* ... et j'espère que ce sera une bonne nouvelle ...  :sick: 

Zen soyons zen !


----------



## mado (24 Septembre 2004)

salut.
pas un gros moral ce matin:mouais: 
une pensée pour macelene


----------



## Grug (24 Septembre 2004)

*Bonjour les gens ! * :love:


----------



## poildep (25 Septembre 2004)

*bon samedi, bon week-end !*


----------



## TNK (25 Septembre 2004)

@&"ojbqdsjfcb@i&uzegcsql avant mon troisième café


----------



## macelene (25 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *bon samedi, bon week-end !*




Grand Vent, très grand Vent ce matin, ce qui nous vaut un ciel vierge de nuages, les couleurs du vent sont là, rose, violet, bleu pâle.

Bonne fin de semaine à Toutes et Tous... :love:


----------



## rezba (25 Septembre 2004)

merci poildep !  L'école le samedi, c'est vraiment une barbarie !


----------



## poildep (25 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Grand Vent, très grand Vent ce matin, ce qui nous vaut un ciel vierge de nuages, les couleurs du vent sont là, rose, violet, bleu pâle.


Merci, ça me rappelle que je devrais peut-être songer à ouvrir mes volets !


----------



## poildep (25 Septembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> merci poildep !  L'école le samedi, c'est vraiment une barbarie !


 [mode calvin on] l'école c'est TOUJOURS une barbarie ! [/mode calvin off]


----------



## Lio70 (25 Septembre 2004)

Hello world!
Enfin le week-end. Je suis dans mon lit, avec l'iBook en Wifi et un bol de muesli au choco.
Excellente journée à tous!
 :love:  

Je râle un peu parce que je n'ai toujours pas mon iPod mini. Je l'avais acheté en rentrant de l'AE de Paris samedi 4 septembre: déballé pour constater que le bouton Menu ne fonctionne pas. Les manips recommandées à gauche et à droite sur le web n'ont rien réglé. Retour à la boutique le mardi suivant, et de là chez Apple. Samedi 25: toujours pas de nouvelles...


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous.


----------



## macelene (25 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Merci, ça me rappelle que je devrais peut-être songer à ouvrir mes volets !



Sinon, tout blanc tu resteras


----------



## poildep (25 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, tout blanc tu resteras


 ça y'est, tu recommences à faire ton yoda ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Septembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Hello world!
> Enfin le week-end. Je suis dans mon lit, avec l'iBook en Wifi et un bol de muesli au choco.
> Excellente journée à tous!
> :love:
> ...


 Si tu l'as acheté au Cami Store de Liège, faut pas etre pressé... 

J'ai déjà acheté des trucs chez eux et mon  attente s'est parfois chiffrée en mois...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy vous salue bien ​


----------



## pitch'i (25 Septembre 2004)

les souris


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

pitch'i a dit:
			
		

> les souris



 

 :love: 

 

 bonjour et bienvenue


----------



## loustic (25 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous en coup de vent.

Bon Samedi dit Monsieur Dimanche.


----------



## pitch'i (25 Septembre 2004)

miaou ! enchanté ! 
     j'me présente, pitch'. maîtresse est partie faire ses courses et moi pitch' j' profite 
    de son absence pour jouer avec son mac et faire votre connaissance  

  miaou !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

pitch'i a dit:
			
		

> j' profite
> de son absence pour jouer avec son mac et faire votre connaissance
> 
> miaou !



quand elle reviendra, demandes-lui d'aller là:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

Good saturday to all


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Good saturday to all



Hi


----------



## poildep (25 Septembre 2004)

pitch'i a dit:
			
		

> miaou ! enchanté !
> j'me présente, pitch'. maîtresse est partie faire ses courses et moi pitch' j' profite
> de son absence pour jouer avec son mac et faire votre connaissance
> 
> miaou !


 :hein:


----------



## Lio70 (26 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Si tu l'as acheté au Cami Store de Liège, faut pas etre pressé...
> J'ai déjà acheté des trucs chez eux et mon  attente s'est parfois chiffrée en mois...


Hello ma grande!  Et oui acheté chez Cami mais ils l'ont expédié direct chez la Pomme. Comme tant d'autres, j'attends maintenant que le s.a.v. maudit daigne clôturer le dossier. Réparé ou remplacé m'a-t-on promis. Si c'est remplacé, vu la demande, il se pourrait que j'attende encore un petit peu.


----------



## Lio70 (26 Septembre 2004)

Déjà des gens debout si tôt? Salut Roberto. Je te souhaite un super-dimanche, y los otros tambien, of course!  

Raaah, la gueule de bois. Pourtant j'ai pas bu tant que ça. J'ai même pas eu besoin de mes mains pour m'aider à marcher dans la rue. :rateau:


----------



## piro (26 Septembre 2004)

salut a tous et bon dimanche


----------



## guytantakul (26 Septembre 2004)

Salut à tous ! bon dimanche ! 
(marrant, j'ai mal au crâne sans avoir rien bu hier - j'ai du rêver que je prenais une muflée, mais je me souviens de rien )


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2004)

bonjour !!!       

enfin je suis reveillé ......je crois .....   









BONNE DIMANCHE !!!!!


----------



## barbarella (26 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour !!!
> 
> enfin je suis reveillé ......je crois .....
> 
> ...



Moi, j'en suis sûre, je viens de donner le bib à Pupuce, le hamistère de ma fille, et Jerry le poisson rouge attend son tour en faisant des ronds dans l'eau. Cette aprèm acrobatie, avant on va manger chinois.

Excellente journée à tous.   :love:


----------



## sylko (26 Septembre 2004)

Excellente journée à tout le monde.

Il fait un peu frais pour déjeuner dans cette tenue, mais bon.  






[font=Arial,Helvetica]Le déjeuner sur l'herbe [/font]​[font=Arial,Helvetica]Edouard Manet, [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica]1863, [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica]Musée d'Orsay, Paris[/font]​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Excellente journée à tout le monde.
> 
> Il fait un peu frais pour déjeuner dans cette tenue, mais bon.





et bien sur les hommes EUX sont couverts !!!! :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## guytantakul (26 Septembre 2004)

Pas pour longtemps


----------



## barbarella (26 Septembre 2004)

Normal.

Bon, voici une photo de Pupuce 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




elle est si mignonne    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2004)

Bon dimanche à tous


----------



## pitch'i (26 Septembre 2004)

joliesouris et pititschats 
    rouler, miaou, jouer ! ​


----------



## piro (27 Septembre 2004)

bonne journee a tous


----------



## loustic (27 Septembre 2004)

Il allume, il éteint, glups, il allume, il éteint, glups,... Bonjour le sapin de Noël !

Bonne journée à tout le monde .  

Bonjour Madame Lundi dit Monsieur Dimanche.


----------



## JPTK (27 Septembre 2004)

7 h 27, c'est assez rare pour que je vienne faire cucu  :sleep:


----------



## mado (27 Septembre 2004)

que celui ou celle qui a découvert comment faire de petites graines noires un liquide salvateur, que l'on appelle café, soit ici publiquement remercié(e).  :love: 

allez, allez, vous ne sentez pas ce parfum si particulier? debout! je remets de l'eau à chauffer     

  bonne journée


----------



## Luc G (27 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour, bonnes gens J'ai revérifié, c'est bien lundi. on n'y échappera pas.


----------



## poildep (27 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, bonnes gens J'ai revérifié, c'est bien lundi. on n'y échappera pas.


 non, à moins de se recoucher...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

bonjour


voila le peit dej est pret   








sont invité:

- les mal coiffé
- les yeux gonflé
- les taciturne


bonne journée et bon debut semaine


----------



## poildep (27 Septembre 2004)

on a droit à triple dose quand on est mal coiffé, taciturne et avec des yeux gonflés ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

surtout les taciturnes......2 reveils et 3 portables (surtout le nokia ) m'ont assez cassé les timpans


----------



## poildep (27 Septembre 2004)

2 réveils et 3 portables ?   Tu devrais essayer le café, c'est moins agressif !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

oui surement mais moi j'ai droit au café au lit
seulement quand fifille veut quelque chose dont elle a interet a me le demander 
quand je suis pas encore reveillé


----------



## benjamin (27 Septembre 2004)

Aujourd'hui, première fois que je mets un pull pour sortir depuis le printemps. Un jour particulier, je vous dis :hein: Bonne journée


----------



## yvos (27 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> 
> 
> voila le peit dej est pret
> ...


lorsqu'on est systématiquement mal coiffé, avec les yeux explosés et d'un naturel taciturne, on a le droit à du rab'?

Bonjour à tous


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, première fois que je mets un pull pour sortir depuis le printemps. Un jour particulier, je vous dis :hein: Bonne journée





 Waouuuuuuh y'à Benjamin !!!  

Je savais que cette journée allait etre particulière moi aussi ...  ce matin j'ai croisé un monsieur qui m'a tendu un petit papier qui disait ceci (texte 100% d'origine authentique) :

IL N'Y A PAS DE PROBLÈMES SANS SOLUTIONS
PRENEZ CONTACT AVEC
*Monsieur GUIRASSY*
SPÉCIALISTE DU RETOUR DE L'ÊTRE AMIE
Fidélité absolue dans le couple
Solution à vos problèmes, memes cas désespérés
protection contre les dangers
chance et réussite dans tous les domaines : consultez-moi !
etc ...​

Des occasions comme ça il n'y en à pas beaucoup !    

*BooOOOOONjouuuUUUr à tous !*  :love:


----------



## lumai (27 Septembre 2004)

_*Bonne semaine à tous !!!*_


----------



## poildep (27 Septembre 2004)

que ta détermination soit récompensée, Roberto.


----------



## macelene (27 Septembre 2004)

tant mieux, à haute dose, il rend fou   
Du coup le soleil est encore chaud...    

 * à Toutes et Tous :love: bonne journée.*


----------



## poildep (27 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tant mieux, à haute dose, il rend fou


Moi aussi ! 



			
				macelene qui tend décidément des tas de perches a dit:
			
		

> Du coup le soleil est encore chaud...


Moi aussi !  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous ceux et aux autres


----------



## poildep (27 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour Tibo


----------



## Nephou (27 Septembre 2004)

Au programme une journée sans soleil et une nuit sans sommeil. Bon reste de journée à tous.


----------



## poildep (27 Septembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Au programme une journée sans soleil et une nuit sans sommeil. Bon reste de journée à tous.


 pour moi une journée sans sommeil et une nuit sans soleil !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2004)

Hop le matin est là pour moi


----------



## sylko (27 Septembre 2004)

Tu vis au milieu du Pacifique?


----------



## piro (27 Septembre 2004)

plutot au pays des lève-tard a mon avis


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Septembre 2004)

Ah là...

Je crois que je bats tous mes records...

05h30 - Et en pleine forme le gars en plus !!

Le café fume, le bicou est encore dur, la journée peut commencer ...


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

qu'elle se passe bien


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Septembre 2004)

Il vous remercie...

Et vous salue bien bas.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Septembre 2004)

Arf ! Salut poildep ... salut sonny !!!  
Une excellente journée pour tous les deux et ... à tout le monde bien entendu !!!!  
ps pour sonny : là, je suis scié !!!!!    :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Septembre 2004)

Et ouais...mais bon...

Quand il faut, il faut...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et ouais...mais bon...
> Quand il faut, il faut...


     :love:


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

*GOOD MORNING !*​​*  *​


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Septembre 2004)

Allons, allons mesurez votre enthousiasme jeune homme...


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

oh mais je mesure, je mesure... crois-moi !


----------



## piro (28 Septembre 2004)

bonjour a tous et bon mardi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour piro !
Excellente journée pour toi aussi !


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

qu'est-ce qu'on fait maintenant ?  on est assez pour jouer une belotte là !


----------



## loustic (28 Septembre 2004)

Bonne journée à tout le monde.   

Une belote ? Quelle bonne idée !   

Vous trichez !   

Un coup de rpuge ?   

Bonjour Madame Mardi dit Monsieur Lundi.


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Septembre 2004)

Salut tout le monde, personne n'aurait un truc pour me remettre d'aplomb, là, je suis pas en forme ?


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde, personne n'aurait un truc pour me remettre d'aplomb, là, je suis pas en forme ?


 Je t'ai trouvé ça :


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

bonziur

ce matin j'ammene ma tete en petard
les yeux encor fermé
et ma tasse preferé








qui me fait un café bien chaud?????????     



bonne journée !!!


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2004)

:sleep: :sleep: 
Réveillée par Marianne, PJH et Nick. Belle découverte musicale en perspective. 
  Bonne journée à vous tous.


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonziur
> 
> ce matin j'ammene ma tete en petard
> les yeux encor fermé
> ...


bonjour robertav, mais range moi cette tasse, je vais vomir mon p'tit déj.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> bonjour robertav, mais range moi cette tasse, je vais vomir mon p'tit déj.




tu a raison mais c'est la seule que j'ai trouvé vide et PROPRE !!!!


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je suis dans une forme exceptionnelle _pour un tas de raison... !_
> _:rose: :love: :love: _
> _*... que je garderai pour moi pour une fois !*_


... et qu'on imagine à peine !     


Bonne journée Roberto !  :love:


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu a raison mais c'est la seule que j'ai trouvé vide et PROPRE !!!!


Bon ben puisque tu fais pas la vaisselle, débrouille-toi toute seule pour le café 


[font=verdana,geneva,arial]_*Conseils pour préparer un bon café*_[/font][font=verdana,geneva,arial]*
*_*Arabica ou robusta
*
Comment distinguer un paquet de café arabica d&#8217;un robusta ? A la couleur. La tradition veut que les robusta soient emballés dans des paquets de couleur rouge. En France, la consommation se répartit de façon égale entre arabica et robusta.
Bien que plus délicats à cultiver, les arabica, plus nobles, plus goûteux, représentent trois quarts de la production mondiale. Les deux espèces, coffea arabica et coffea canephora, dominent le commerce mondial. On parle, pour les variétés d&#8217;arabica, de « grands crus ». Le plus rare et le plus cher est le blue mountain (91 ¤ le kg), cultivé en Jamaïque. Le robusta est résistant et moins aromatique. Il contient deux fois plus de caféine que l&#8217;arabica.
_*
Préparation

*_1. Veillez à conserver le café, en grains ou moulu, dans les meilleures conditions de fraîcheur, au frigo dès que le sachet est ouvert.
2. La cafetière doit être parfaitement propre
3. Comptez une cuillère à soupe pleine de café moulu par tasse (l&#8217;équivalent de 10 à 12 grammes).
4. La qualité de l&#8217;eau est essentielle pour réussir un bon café. Choisissez-la pure, au goût le plus neutre possible.
5. Faites gonfler la mouture en versant une ou deux cuillères d&#8217;eau froide sur le café moulu. Cela permet de dégager un maximum d&#8217;arômes.
6. Ne faites jamais bouillir le café et évitez de le réchauffer. 
7. L&#8217;idéal est de préparer juste la quantité que vous voulez boire._ [/font]


----------



## anntraxh (28 Septembre 2004)

yooop, bonjour les gens ... ! :love:


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> yooop, bonjour les gens ... ! :love:


 héééé anntraxh ! :love: Bonjour ! Rare de te voir ici !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Conseils pour préparer un bon café



eum.h.....hhhhhhhh   

au lieu de parler autant
tu fait pas plus vite a me le faire????


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

Bon Mardi à tous.


----------



## Luc G (28 Septembre 2004)

Salut la foule. Tous pressés de se lever, on dirait aujourd'hui.


----------



## sylko (28 Septembre 2004)

Que votre journée soit excellente.


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :casse:
> *Wahahahahahahaha !!!*
> 
> Oh p... !
> _Chuis pété de rire, tout rouge, je tousse et tout !!_


 pas moi, je fais le café !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

et  MOI !! j'attend toujours !!

alors sa arrive ce CAFé??????


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde... et bonne journée...

Pensée spéciale pour les zommes politique ce matin (il y à des matins ou il ne faut pas écouter la radio...   :mouais: ).. je leur dedicace ça (  )


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde... et bonne journée...
> 
> Pensée spéciale pour les zommes politique ce matin (il y à des matins ou il ne faut pas écouter la radio...   :mouais: ).. je leur dedicace ça (  )




je peux pas ecouter la radio     

- 1 cher fiston a touché mon reveil radio , ce matin a 1h30 j'essaiais encore de trouver ma station :hein:  :hein: 

- 2 cher imac g4 avec 256 mo trop gormand    , si je me la radio (franc e info) 
sa marche plus rien 


tu veut pas me donner  le dernieres new sur le thread vocal????


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Septembre 2004)

Panel !     
Je t'avais prévenue : on ne claque pas la planche du WC sans d'abord regarder si les toilettes ne sont pas occupées !!!!!!!!!!!!    
Pôv Natelle .......    






  :love:  :love:  :love:

ps : Natelle c'est ma nouvelle copine bretonne ... et j'y tiens ! ... c'est un cadeau !   :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

:love:


----------



## STL (28 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Natelle c'est ma nouvelle copine bretonne ... et j'y tiens ! ... c'est un cadeau !   :rose:



Elle est jolie ta crêpe


----------



## nato kino (28 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Panel !
> Je t'avais prévenue : on ne claque pas la planche du WC sans d'abord regarder si les toilettes ne sont pas occupées !!!!!!!!!!!!
> Pôv Natelle .......



Mon Dieu !! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :sick:


----------



## Bassman (28 Septembre 2004)

woualavach' :affraid:

Zebig, dangeureux personnage


----------



## nato kino (28 Septembre 2004)

STL a dit:
			
		

> Elle est jolie ta crêpe



Ah ben vi, une bretonne ça ne pouvait être qu'une galette !!


----------



## piro (29 Septembre 2004)

bonne journee a tous


----------



## poildep (29 Septembre 2004)

Bonne journée à toi Roberto  et à celles et ceux qui vont suivre 

Edit : et bonjour Piro qui est juste au dessus


----------



## loustic (29 Septembre 2004)

Bonne journée Piro, Poildep, tout le monde.   

Bonjour Madame Credi dit Monsieur Mardi.


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde


----------



## mado (29 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour 

_Kelle musik écoutez vous donc? _ *L'Amour, par un jeune auteur, un certain Poildep.


*


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

bonjour a tous !!!!!!!!    

ce matin il faut aussi un bon café a mon ordi, il traine    

le povreeeee, je le fait trop travailler


----------



## joanes (29 Septembre 2004)

Le bonjour a tutti

Un petit réveil en fanfare avec deux monstres sur la tête.
Cet air lancinant dans la tête, "on a jamais dit que c'était facile", chanté par un crooner dont le nom commence par p et fini de même


----------



## yvos (29 Septembre 2004)

salut les zamis!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Septembre 2004)

Amis d'ici, bonjour
Que cette journée rime avec amour :love: 
(ou si vous preferez topinembour...) 






une tite photo pour Roberto...


----------



## piro (29 Septembre 2004)




----------



## sylko (29 Septembre 2004)

Bonne journée à tout le monde!

Roberto, tu n'es pas seul.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Septembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:



Tu voulais dire "Zdravstvoue" ? 

Vy govoritie pa-rouski? ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

Du soleil par ici  :love: ...mais ma p'tite puce malade ! 

Bonne journée à toutes et à tous !


----------



## Luc G (29 Septembre 2004)

Salut, matutinaux de tout poil, beau temps en train de se voiler un brin.

 (Et ne croyez pas que je dormais, je bossais, ne vous déplaise. D'ailleurs, il y a 30 secondes, un moineau me surveillait à travers la fenêtre du bureau, l'air de dire : "toi, mon gars, je t'ai à l'oeil")


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

Bloumjour les amis


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Septembre 2004)

Ce matin, dans ma bagnole, j'écoutais "Classic21" quand arrive Léo ... "Avec le temps !!!" ...  
Tidju, il m'a fallu 2 minutes pour comprendre que c'était pas la pluie qui gênait ma vision, mais mes larmes......  
Y'a des trucs qu'il vaut mieux éviter aux aurores...!  

J'espère que vous passerez une excellente journée dans la joie et la bonne humeur !  
ps : moi, j'ai mal commencé !!!!! :rateau:


----------



## piro (30 Septembre 2004)

bonjour a tous 
 :sleep: 
the big est emotif de bon matin


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

bonjour thebig, bonjour piro 






pour vous aider à démarrer pour que thebig retrouve son optimisme


----------



## barbarella (30 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour bonjour


----------



## loustic (30 Septembre 2004)

Bonne journée tout le monde   

Bonjour Madame Jeudi dit Monsieur Credi.   

Cette semaine on se lève de bonne heure, curieux !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

bonjour barbarella et loustic 

le café est avancé


----------



## golf (30 Septembre 2004)

- Et ici, on est en avance, à l'heure, en retard ?
- T'occupe, prépare le café ​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> - T'as vu avec tes conneries, on est en retard ici !!!
> - Bon, ben on déménage ! A tchao tout le monde ​



"ciao"   

debout golf   c'est l'heure   

et bonne journée


----------



## poildep (30 Septembre 2004)

je suis de bonne bonne bonne bonne humeur ce matin !


----------



## mado (30 Septembre 2004)

*Bonjour* à vous tous.


----------



## goonie (30 Septembre 2004)

Bonne journée tout le monde 

Et un petit "Beautiful Day" de U2 pour the Big


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

bonjour............


je parlera un peu plus tard, la le café a pas encore fait son effet !!



bonne journée


----------



## macelene (30 Septembre 2004)

Buenas  :love:


----------



## Luc G (30 Septembre 2004)

Le bonjour à tous les tombés du lit.
 Le soleil est toujours là, fidèle au poste, comme moi 

 TheBig, j'espère que les frites de midi te la redonneront, la frite.
 Paradoxalement, "avec le temps" m'a toujours plus donné le moral que la déprime. Mais je ne dois pas être trop normal.


----------



## iTof (30 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonjour thebig, bonjour piro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 déjà là tous les deux 
bonjour tout le monde :love:
ben TheBig, faut pas se faire du mal en se faisant du bien le matin  :love: 
> j'ai la patate ce matin, vais me prendre un Kfé en plus...   je suis sur mon premier plan sérieux de switch d'un collègue... ça fait du bien de si bon matin...


----------



## bebert (30 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour à toutes et tous !

_Avec le temps...
avec le temps, va, tout s'en va
_
Je ne mettrais JAMAIS ça dans ma voiture de bon matin !!! Je suis déjà assez déprimé comme ça !  

Ces temps ci, pour me réveiller le matin, et tracer la route, j'écoute Avril Lavigne. Oui je sais, c'est de la musique pour adolescent prépubère. C'est ce que je suis après tout, non ?  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Septembre 2004)

Arf ! Merci à tous pour vos encouragements .....   
Faut dire que j'ai été surpris ... faisait bien noir ... petite pluie en vaguelettes ... autoroute vide et monotone à part quelques "poilus" dans leurs bahuts mal éclairés ... lueur blafarde de la radio ... et d'un seul coup, sans prévenir ... "Avec le temps !!!!" .....  
Tidju, ça tue son homme ....!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love: 

Mais, maintenant et grâce à vous ... ça va mieux !!!!!!     :love: 
Bonne journée les naseux !


----------



## iTof (30 Septembre 2004)

(mode tu me passes les croissants s'te plaît /on) 
- la Russie devrait ratifier le protocole de Kyoto prochainement. C'est de sa signature que dépendait l'entrée en vigueur... (source : Métro)
- *Bientôt un iPod de luxe &#8230; *
Macintosh a réussi un coup de maître avec le iPod qui dépasse maintenant les ventes d'ordinateur de la marque. Profitant de son succès, Macintosh décline le design de l'objet, devenant par ailleurs un objet de mode à part entière. Pour preuve, la commercialisation de The Crystalmini, un fourreau serti de 1000 cristaux Swarovski. L'objet est réalisé à la main aux Etats-Unis et son prix n'est pas encore défini. (source : abc-luxe.com)
(mode tu me passes les croissants s'te plaît /off)


----------



## yvos (30 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonjour thebig, bonjour piro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bijour 
vous avez laissé un peu de café ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que vous passerez une excellente journée dans la joie et la bonne humeur !
> ps : moi, j'ai mal commencé !!!!! :rateau:



 Oh ben TheBigounet ...  :love:  regarde moi : j'ai commencé la journée j'étais comment dire ... euh ... plutôt de bonne humeur ...







Noooon ? :rateau: 

   

Quatre sourires et hop ça repart ! :love:  maintenant ça va mieux !   

Allez bonne journée, surtout à ceux pour qui elle a mal commencé ! :love:



PS : j'adore cette chanson (que je trouve triste aussi) mais tellement belle !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde...
Paix et amour sur terre... :love:   

L'avenir du monde se joue peut être "ce soir"...     





un petit résumé de la situation ?





Bonne journée...


----------



## piro (30 Septembre 2004)

attention aux abus de café le matin


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Septembre 2004)

...ça n'a rien à voir, mais il y a quelque chose qui vient de me frapper (façon de parler bien entendu !!! :casse:  :casse: ) ... les filles chez nous accrochent presque toutes des petits "grigris" à leurs ordis ... en général des petits nounours ... ma collaboratrice qui est indienne a un nounours "noir" tandis que Nunuche qui est blonde a un nounours ... "beige" ...    
  ... mais pourquoi je raconte ça !!!!!  
 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... mais pourquoi je raconte ça !!!!!
> :love:



  ben je sais pas ...  :hein:    :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

moi j'ai accroché 2 "antenne"au coins superieur de l'ecran ....

d'une ventouse sa part un fil de fer demi cercle et au bout on y  trouve une tete sympatique representant le bonhomme de catimini......


je vous previens, bas le pattes ou je me fache !!!!  


edit : j'ai trouvé le bonhomme , c'est celui de droite


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai accroché 2 "antenne"au coins superieur de l'ecran ....
> d'une ventouse sa part un fil de fer demi cercle et au bout on y  trouve une tete sympatique representant le bonhomme de catimini......
> je vous previens, bas le pattes ou je me fache !!!!




Pas de danger, ça à l'air dangereux... -> c'est apparemment  "madame" !!?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Septembre 2004)

tiens, je savais pas que Modern était fan de Janet Jackson...   
(pardon pour la photo cochone...    :mouais:  :rose: )


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> tiens, je savais pas que Modern était fan de Janet Jackson...
> (pardon pour la photo cochone...    :mouais:  :rose: )



t'es pardonné 
la photo s'affiche pas !!!!!!!    


edit : mon ordi est a la traine , oppppp une dose de café


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> C'est une technique de drague très efficace dite _"du nounours"_ (remplacez l'agressivité par la tendresse infantile pour faire fondre celles qui sucent leur pouce en cachette)...
> 
> :rose:
> :love:  :love:




:affraid: j'ai eu peur Roberto,  je lisais ton texte quand ... la première ligne se terminait à "celles qui sucent" :affraid: j'ai eu peur de la suite ...  :hein:  :mouais:  :rose:   

 

Ben quoi ?   

Au fait bonjour Roberto ...


----------



## Juste en passant (30 Septembre 2004)

Hola todos !!   

Aahhhh... Ca me met de bonne humeur de vous lire.

Merci Robero  

Merci The Big  

*MERCI A TOUS !!!!!!!!*


----------



## loustic (30 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> . ... les filles chez nous accrochent presque toutes des petits "grigris" à leurs ordis ... en général des petits nounours ... ma collaboratrice qui est indienne a un nounours "noir" tandis que Nunuche qui est blonde a un nounours ... "beige" ...
> ... mais pourquoi je raconte ça !!!!!
> :love:


Bonjour une fois encore !
Comment s'y retrouver dans tous ces doublés ?
Des *grigris* , des *nounours* , des *noinoirs* , des *beibeiges* , des *belbelges* ???


----------



## piro (1 Octobre 2004)

salut a tous
et bon vendredi
dernier jour avant le week end


----------



## loustic (1 Octobre 2004)

Salut Piro. Salut tout le monde. 

Bonjour Madame Dredi dit Monsoeur Jeudi.


----------



## sylko (1 Octobre 2004)

Excellente journée à tout le monde.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2004)

bonjour a tous

je vous laisse vous reveiller tout doucement
au calme de ce petit paradis








bonne journée a tous !!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2004)

Bon vendredi tous


----------



## barbarella (1 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour a tous
> 
> je vous laisse vous reveiller tout doucement
> au calme de ce petit paradis
> ...



Voilà exactement ce qu"il me faut, c'est vendredi, bonne journée à tous, biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiises


----------



## Luc G (1 Octobre 2004)

Debout, les damnés de la terre !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour les gens


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour a tous
> 
> je vous laisse vous reveiller tout doucement
> au calme de ce petit paradis
> ...


 tu aurais pu ranger la table du petit dej',  souillon va !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tu aurais pu ranger la table du petit dej',  souillon va !




retorne dans ton aquarium, il y a rien pour toi sur cette table !!!!


----------



## semac (1 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _J' me suis levé super à la bourre, après *une nuit infernaaaaale*, mais bon ça intéresse personne !_
> 
> 
> :sleep: :sleep:



tout dépend d ce qu'il se cache derrière le "infernale" 

sinon bonjour à touuuuuuus comme les autres c'est vendrediiiiiiiiiiiii
c'est étonnant comme le moral des troupes remontent le vendredi, c'est parce que le moange du poisson ce midi sans doute ??!!??

COUCHÉ CRUG


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _J' me suis levé super à la bourre, après *une nuit infernaaaaale*_
> 
> 
> :sleep: :sleep:



roberto que veut tu , tu es  trop severe, il te le fait payer !!!!


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

>


à trente berges ça donne ça :


----------



## Juste en passant (1 Octobre 2004)

Hola todos !!!!


----------



## loustic (1 Octobre 2004)

Re ! 
l'aurore est terminée, la nuit guette sournoisement.
Ce soir à Vincennes un des favoris des turfistes sera
Loustic d'Anjou.
Bonne chance !


----------



## Juste en passant (1 Octobre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Re !
> l'aurore est terminée, la nuit guette sournoisement.
> Ce soir à Vincennes un des favoris des turfistes sera
> Loustic d'Aunou.
> Bonne chance !


Quelle côte ?


----------



## pitch'i (1 Octobre 2004)

les chatonSélesouris


----------



## loustic (1 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Quelle côte ?


La Côte du Rhône, plus facile à descendre qu'à monter ! 
Malgré ses deux  ô  !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2004)

j'ai trouve celui ci, il doit avoir fait la java toute la nuit.....

personne veut le reveiller???? il est bientot midi


----------



## Juste en passant (1 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ..._et puis c'est sur la joue uniquement.)_


....au début....


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _et souvent de la confiance nait le désir, et..._


je veux que ce soit clair entre nous : *je n'ai aucune confiance en toi ! *

*  *
**


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2004)

bonjour

le petit dej est prets , pour le plus courageux il y a aussi la piscine si
on veut bien s reveiller.....

faite pas trop de bruit, beaucoup on fait la java cette nuit !!!   









bonne journée a tous et profitez bien de ce we  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> Et mon pote arrive à 14h13 par le train 8823 !
> 
> 
> ...


*

de la poussée de dents de fiston surement 
mais de ce que tu va faire avec ton pote t'inquiete,
tout le monde veut savoir comment la java se sera deroulé !!!     :love:*


----------



## Lio70 (2 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et mon pote arrive à 14h13 par le train 8823 ! Mais *vous vous en foutez !!*


Mais non, pas du tout. D'ailleurs si je n'habitais pas si loin je serais venu l'attendre avec toi. N'oublie pas de poster régulièrement pour nous dire si ça se passe bien. Et puis mets les photos en ligne ce soir...
 :casse: Bon OK je sors.

Je vous souhaite un excellent week-end! Héhé, à 10h, je vais chercher mon iPod mini au magasin; le sàv d'Apple a enfin réagi et décide de me l'échanger, tout simplement. Acheté le 4 septembre, il ne fonctionnait pas. J'en reçois un nouveau le 2 octobre. C'est plutot rapide pour Apple, non?     

Enfin, je vais pouvoir écouter de l'opéra et Depeche Mode en rue.    :love:  :king:
Et mes cours de néerlandais dans le train.  :mouais:  :hein: 

C'est le début de la fête foraine annuelle d'octobre à Liège. On va encore s'en mettre plein derrière la cravatte. Mmmm... croustillons, laquements...


----------



## sylko (2 Octobre 2004)

Excellente journée à tout le monde.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2004)

Grand coucou à tous


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2004)

bonjour et bonne dimanche a tous 


il est où mon café?

pfffff meme le dimanche je dois faire le service....

opppppppp on se leve une belle journée vous attend !!!!


----------



## piro (3 Octobre 2004)

servi chaud


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2004)

merci piro 


voilà ma contributions , c'est pas delicieux tout cela ?


----------



## jpmiss (3 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour et bonne dimanche a tous



Coucou 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> pfffff meme le dimanche je dois faire le service....


C'est gentil ca merci


----------



## jpmiss (3 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> servi chaud




Fayot!


----------



## Lio70 (3 Octobre 2004)

Excellent dimanche à tous!


----------



## sylko (3 Octobre 2004)

Mmmmmmmm! 

C'est parfait. Le dimanche commence bien. Merci Robertav 

Bonne journée à tout le monde.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2004)

piro je ne sais pas si c'est le café ou la tasse mais personne semble etre interessé
a part moi  a ton devouement


peut etre que une tase de thé ça leur conviendrait mieux ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2004)

Good sunday


----------



## Luc G (3 Octobre 2004)

Salut, les matinaux et les autres. Un beau soleil pour aller traîner à la campagne cet après-midi.


----------



## piro (4 Octobre 2004)

salut a tous et bon lundi
une nouvelle semaine s annonce


----------



## loustic (4 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour Piro.
Bonjour tous.

Bonjour Badame Lundi dit Bonsieur Lundi.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2004)

bonjour a tous et bon debut de semaine

passez par ici , un 'tit dej tranquille pour bien debuter la semaine


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde, bonne semaine à toutes et à tous


----------



## Luc G (4 Octobre 2004)

Joyeux tombés du lit, bonjour.

Il fait un temps de lundi, du marin de haute volée : quand on presse de l'air, ça fait comme une serpillière qui dégouline.  

Et pourtant, hier il faisait si beau à Peyrepertuse.


----------



## nato kino (4 Octobre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde, bonne semaine à toutes et à tous



Bonjour tous, je vais me coucher, la semaine commencera un peu plus tard pour moi.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tous, je vais me coucher, la semaine commencera un peu plus tard pour moi.



Bonne nuit aux décalés et bonjour à tous aux autres


----------



## sylko (4 Octobre 2004)

Très bonne semaine à tout le monde.


----------



## semac (4 Octobre 2004)

'lut tout le monde, c'est lundi... ça veut dire une nouvelle semaine pleine d'aventure !!


----------



## lumai (4 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Très bonne semaine à tout le monde.







Merci Sylko !    


Voilà de quoi bien commencer la semaine   



pi Bonjour à tous !!!


----------



## steinway (4 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Très bonne semaine à tout le monde.



merci de meme pour toi


----------



## Lio70 (4 Octobre 2004)

Wouarf!  Merci Sylko.
Bonne semaine à tous!


----------



## nato kino (4 Octobre 2004)

Re-bonjour à tous. 
Ce coup-ci c'est le bon, la semaine peut enfin commencer...   :sleep:


----------



## Juste en passant (4 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour a tous et bon debut de semaine
> 
> passez par ici , un 'tit dej tranquille pour bien debuter la semaine


Bonjour à tous !  

J'avais besoin d'un bon bain pour me réveiller....


----------



## poildep (5 Octobre 2004)

*DEBOUT TOUT L'MOOOOONDE !!!!!!!*​​​*   *​


----------



## poildep (5 Octobre 2004)

rions un peu de bon matin


----------



## poildep (5 Octobre 2004)

je m'sens seul... mais qu'est-ce que je me sens seul !


----------



## poildep (5 Octobre 2004)

tiens, des gens ?


----------



## piro (5 Octobre 2004)

salut poildep
salut a tous 
bon mardi


----------



## poildep (5 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> salut poildep
> salut a tous
> bon mardi









 piro


----------



## loustic (5 Octobre 2004)

Bonne journée Poildep, Piro et tous.
Vous n' êtes pas seuls.   

Bonjour Badabe Bardi dit Bonsieur Bardi .


----------



## poildep (5 Octobre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Badabe Bardi dit Bonsieur Bardi .


t'as le rhube ?


----------



## poildep (5 Octobre 2004)

attention mesdames et messieurs, voici le post de Roberto !


----------



## poildep (5 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon, journée décousue aujourd'hui : Boulot, ANPE, enfants, et ciné.
> _A moi d'en faire un tout cohérent..._


Place "enfants" en premier, tout te paraîtra plus simple 

Bonjour Roberto ! :love:


----------



## poildep (5 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>


T'as vu ça ? Majax !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2004)

bonjour a tous       


et poild t'as pas fini ton bucan ???   

tu m'a reveillé et pas mon café en vue !!!   

alors???????

va viens , oui!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## poildep (5 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour a tous
> 
> 
> et poild t'as pas fini ton bucan ???
> ...


j'ai la flemme ce matin


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> attention mesdames et messieurs, voici le post de Roberto !


   

Bijour tout le monde


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2004)

heeee !!!!!poildep bas le patte ceci c'est le mien , pas envie de boire ton jus chaussette


----------



## _m_apman (5 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

>


Ne cherchez plus : je veux ces tasses pour mon anniversaire !  :rateau:

Bonne journée à vous tous !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2004)

moi je ne veux que mes dunoon







si quelq'un veut me completer la collection............    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Et si tu reçois la *Reine d'Angleterre Herself*, tu lui offre son Darjeeling *LÀ-D'DANS ??*_
> :affraid:
> 
> 
> (Je dis ça : *au cas où !*)




pfffffff ........la reine c'est moi et dans mes tasse je met ce que j'ai envie    
et pas forcement du café !!!    :love:


----------



## mado (5 Octobre 2004)

vous êtes en super forme ce matin!!!!!!

 c'est quoi votre secret? 


 Un bonjour endormi  :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2004)

bonjour madonna

assied toi et prend ton tit dej,    :love:


----------



## poildep (5 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi votre secret?


En ce qui me concerne, je me drogue.    





bonne journée à toi


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui me concerne, je me drogue.



mange tes cereales et tais toi !!!


----------



## mado (5 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour madonna
> 
> assied toi et prend ton tit dej,    :love:


 
 :love:


----------



## mado (5 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui me concerne, je me drogue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 au red bull, dans le café?


----------



## poildep (5 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mange tes cereales et tais toi !!!


tu t'es démasquée maman !


----------



## poildep (5 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Allez hop, *quelques smilies pour te réveiller !!*


youpi.


----------



## mado (5 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _C'est secret, justement !!_
> :hein:
> :rose:
> 
> ...


 justement. une vraie nuit.
 et c'est presque pire.
 t'y comprends quelque chose toi? 

 Bonjour Roberto.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2004)

oppppp on va reveiller les enfants , l'ecole commence bientot


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2004)

Bon mardi à tous


----------



## Luc G (5 Octobre 2004)

Bon, les matutinaux, faudrait arrêter un peu ce chahut !   
Vous allez me mettre de mauvais poil tous les lève-tard.


----------



## semac (5 Octobre 2004)

'lut tout le monde, dites bonjour à cette nouvelle journée qui commence et qui nous rapproche du weel-end !! (c'est pas beau comme mentalité ça !!)


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Octobre 2004)

Kikoo tout le monde  également une bonne journée à vous...


----------



## macelene (5 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> tiens, des gens ?



et là , t'es plus tout seul ???     :love:

*Bonjiorno tuttti il mundo... baccio et tutti quanti :love:*


----------



## lumai (5 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour Toulmonde !


----------



## Nephou (5 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour à tous, je suis bien content de vous saluer à nouveau.  et merci pour cette bonne humeur matutinale contagieuse.

Bon ben bonne journée à tous et à bientôt.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2004)

BoooooOnnjouuUUUUuuuur à tOooooooOOuuuUUUUus !



 j'ai crié trop fort ? 


 :rose: 

pardon ...  :rose: j'referai pu, promis , juré, cra[émerde l'écran que je venais de nettoyer] ...  :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde...

Que cette journée vous apporte joie et bonne humeur...

Paix et amour sur terre...

 :love:


----------



## yvos (5 Octobre 2004)

Salut à tous, et bonne journée, même si pour l'instant...eh ben...c'est...disons....plutôt mal barré de mon côté


----------



## Luc G (5 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> j'ai crié trop fort ?


Je te le fais pas dire !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je te le fais pas dire !



 :rose: c'est à cause de la télé ... on ne s'entend plus ici !!   

 

Bonjour Mr Méliès !


----------



## Juste en passant (5 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour Lorna  


Bonjour tout le monde  

J'vous ai fait une infidélité. J'ai commencé par le forum "réagissez".  

Pas taper


----------



## loustic (5 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> t'as le rhube ?


Ce n'est pas moi c'est ma soeur qu'a cassé? non
c'est Bonsieur Bardi.
Une bonne bisane et il n'y baraîtra blus.


----------



## loustic (6 Octobre 2004)

Bonne journée à tout le monde.

Ils étaient tous là hier !
Aujourd'hui ils sont en vacances !

Bonjour Badame Credi dit Bonsieur Credi.


----------



## piro (6 Octobre 2004)

salut a tous 
un mercredi commence et nous sommes deja en mileu de semaine
tout nous rapproche du week end


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2004)

bonjour a tous


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2004)

bonjour a tous   


8 heure vient de sonner 
le petit dej est preparé 










bonne journée    :love:    :love:    :love:    :love:    :love:


----------



## camisol (6 Octobre 2004)

Humm, j'arrive tout de suite, robertav. !


----------



## semac (6 Octobre 2004)

'lut tout le monde !
huummmmmmmm toujours aussi conviviale Robertav !!


----------



## Luc G (6 Octobre 2004)

Salut tout le monde et les autres.


----------



## Juste en passant (6 Octobre 2004)

*Hola a todos !!  * ​ 

_Nous n'avons jamais été aussi proches.....................du week-end._


----------



## poildep (6 Octobre 2004)

salut.


----------



## lumai (6 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> _Nous n'avons jamais été aussi proches.....................du week-end._



vi   trois grandes journées avant le week-end !


_Qu'est-ce qu'il peut bien se passer en trois jours ??? _   :love:  :love:  

Pour aujourd'hui en tout cas je vous souhaite plein de choses !


et puis un Bon Mercredi !!!!


----------



## Juste en passant (6 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ... dans mes boites à miel...


....ou boîtes à email ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:  :sleep:
> 
> Ahem.
> 
> ...



Dans tes oreilles ?   

Sinon euh ... bonjour tout le monde !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _C'est gentil de pas crier trop fort._




ehhh !!!!!    

pas notre faute si t'as pas encor fini de cuver !!!!     

pique un bib a fiston 4 dents  , peut etre que ............. :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _C'est gentil de pas crier trop fort._



t'as vu aujourd'hui je me suis faite discrète ! 

D'ailleurs en lisant certains posts, je crois que je vais le devenir encore, et encore plus ... ça sent bizarre  :mouais: 

C'était bien le ciné alcoolisé Roberto ...?


----------



## Nephou (6 Octobre 2004)

C'est le cahouette qui étaient de trop.

 tout le monde. Aujourdh'hui longue journée. Très longue. Tellement longue quon diraît une chaise.


----------



## piro (7 Octobre 2004)

bon jeudi a tous
nous sommes de plus en plus proches du week end


----------



## steinway (7 Octobre 2004)

kikouk a tt le monde, ici apres un bon cafe au lait je me remets au taff


----------



## loustic (7 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> bon jeudi a tous
> nous sommes de plus en plus proches du week end


Bonjour Piro
C' est bien vrai ce que tu dis. Le temps passe.   
Bonne journée à tous.
Bonjour Badabe Jeudi dit Bonsieur Jeudi.


----------



## steinway (7 Octobre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Piro
> C' est bien vrai ce que tu dis. Le temps passe.
> Bonne journée à tous.
> Bonjour Badabe Jeudi dit Bonsieur Jeudi.


 merci, bonne journee a toi aussi


----------



## steinway (7 Octobre 2004)

vous faites quoi sur MacGe de si bon matin ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2004)

bonjour :love::love: 

le reveil est difficile ce matin mais ......zuuuuuu
un bon petit dej et c' est parti pour une belle journée









bonne journée a tous


----------



## goonie (7 Octobre 2004)

Bonne journée tout le monde  

Bon appétit pour Robertav


----------



## steinway (7 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour :love::love:
> 
> le reveil est difficile ce matin mais ......zuuuuuu
> un bon petit dej et c' est parti pour une belle journée
> ...


 bon ap'


----------



## piro (7 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour :love::love:
> 
> le reveil est difficile ce matin mais ......zuuuuuu
> un bon petit dej et c' est parti pour une belle journée
> ...



de plus en plus opulent ce petit dejeuner robertav


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2004)

avis a tous le raleurs 

demain matin voila ce que je vais vous preparer










et ne croyez pas que c'est de la vittel, eau du robinet voilà ce que vous meritez, especes d'ingrats !!!!


----------



## Luc G (7 Octobre 2004)

Salut les tombés du lit (et les extraits aux forceps itou). Marinade moite au programme, qu'on me livre au plus vite une bonne tramontane.    (heureusement, j'écoute Moniomania et ça met de l'air frais dans la tête   )


----------



## Luc G (7 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> avis a tous le raleurs
> 
> demain matin voila ce que je vais vous preparer



C'est de la poire ?     

Ce n'est qu'après m'être préparé à taper cette réponse en forme de question que j'ai lu la suite :



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> et ne croyez pas que c'est de la vittel, eau du robinet voilà ce que vous meritez, especes d'ingrats !!!!



Je peux donc reposer la question sans le   

Est-ce de la poire ?
parce que ça peut aussi être de la prune, de la betterave, du trichlo, du schnaps, j'en passe et pas des moins abrasantes.


----------



## piro (7 Octobre 2004)

j ai un petit faible pour le schnaps+chocapic le matin


----------



## yvos (7 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour :love::love:
> 
> le reveil est difficile ce matin mais ......zuuuuuu
> un bon petit dej et c' est parti pour une belle journée
> ...



c'est le cauchemard une table pareille, comment on fait pour trouver son assiette avec un décorum pareil??  :mouais: :sleep: 

je suis plus verrre d'eau, moi...  

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2004)

et voilà le remerciment !!!! :hein:  :hein:  :hein: 

je me leve tot, je me decarcase pour presser les oranges , chercher des fleurs,
chauffer les petits patins, griller les toast , couler des litres  delicieux de café italien et
voila le remerciment !!!!     

DEMAIN JE FAIS GREVE !!!!!!!!!


----------



## piro (7 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et voilà le remerciment !!!! :hein:  :hein:  :hein:
> 
> je me leve tot, je me decarcase pour presser les oranges , chercher des fleurs,
> chauffer les petits patins, griller les toast , couler des litres de deliciaux café italien et
> ...


te vexe pas 
promis demain c est moi qui invite


----------



## mac-aïoli (7 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est de la poire ?
> 
> 
> Est-ce de la poire ?
> parce que ça peut aussi être de la prune, de la betterave, du trichlo, du schnaps, j'en passe et pas des moins abrasantes.



Difficile à dire.
La seule chose qu'on peut dire c'est que le contenant est un verre Nutella  
Mmmmmm poire et chocolat :love:


----------



## lumai (7 Octobre 2004)

_Bonjour à tous !!!_

_
Verre d'eau ou table garnie, l'intention me ravit !!! _   :love:


----------



## sylko (7 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> avis a tous le raleurs
> 
> demain matin voila ce que je vais vous preparer
> 
> ...


Ce matin, je prendrais volontiers le verre d'eau, pour accompagner mes pastilles.


----------



## Juste en passant (7 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour :love::love:
> 
> le reveil est difficile ce matin mais ......zuuuuuu
> un bon petit dej et c' est parti pour une belle journée
> ...


Bonne journée !!

A toi, aux autres...


----------



## Nephou (7 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde. Plus que quatre heures pour écrire un texte pour Roberto.


----------



## nato kino (7 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Mon blouson Aigle© sent le cendrier cubain... !



Tu veux sans doute parler de ton ciré jaune là ? :hosto:


----------



## loustic (7 Octobre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde. Plus que quatre heures pour écrire un texte pour Roberto.


Bonjour
Mal réveillé ?
Le jeudi 14 Quatorze 14 qu'il a dit le grand chef.


----------



## loustic (7 Octobre 2004)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> vous faites quoi sur MacGe de si bon matin ?


On dit bonjour pardi
Maman nous l'a appris


----------



## Juste en passant (7 Octobre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde. Plus que quatre heures pour écrire un texte pour Roberto.


*Votre mission*, _si vous l'acceptez_, sera d'y inclure les mots suivants :

poils

cambrure

oeillade

Et ça suffira bien comme ça...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux sans doute parler de ton ciré jaune là ? :hosto:



Celui dans lequel il a planqué le cendrier en quittant le bar ? (un cendrier avec l'image d'une belle Cubaine dénudé qui se roule un cigare sur la cuisse... c'est collector remarques)     :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (7 Octobre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> Mal réveillé ?
> Le jeudi 14 Quatorze 14 qu'il a dit le grand chef.



Gosh  :hein:    :mouais:   mais tu as raison  :rose: faut que je change de :style: :rateau: 

    :rose:


----------



## Juste en passant (7 Octobre 2004)

Ca te laisse du temps pour les mots imposés....


----------



## Nephou (7 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> *Votre mission*, _si vous l'acceptez_, sera d'y inclure les mots suivants :
> 
> poils
> 
> ...




  

c'est une commande ? $$$
 :love:


----------



## piro (8 Octobre 2004)

bonne journée a tous 
dernière ligne droite avant le week end

robertav c est moi qui invite


----------



## loustic (8 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour Piro, bonjour tout le mond.

Dredi jour de morue
la semaine est foutue !

Dit Bonsieur Dredi.   

Piro, tu vas avaler tout ça ? Miam !


----------



## steinway (8 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde, bonjour Piro !
> _Il fait beau au Royaume des Chats ??_
> 
> 
> ...


 Salut


----------



## goonie (8 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde


----------



## mado (8 Octobre 2004)

J'ai sommeil encore. Tellement sommeil. :sleep:
 Mais bonjour à tous. 

 Piro, je veux bien un plateau, stp.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2004)

bonjour a tous     


merciiiiiiiiii piro , ça tombe bien, ce matin je suis .......

flagada on dit????    


je me demande si je retourne pas me coucher !!! :rose: 


bonne journée a tous  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## mado (8 Octobre 2004)

Au détour des infos pas réjouissantes ce matin : _
 Un gagnant du loto, 5 000 000 d'euros, ne s'est pas fait pas connaitre.

_Si c'est l'un de vous, on partage?


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *... Si ce n'est le cas, tenez bon malgré tout :* on est vendredi


Ce n''est pas le cas, et le fait qu'on soit vendredi n'arrange rien vu que j'ai encore neuf heure de cours, entrecoupées par une minuscule pause midi.
A part ça, bonne journée :love:


----------



## Luc G (8 Octobre 2004)

Matutinaux de tout poil, bonjour. Profitez du vendredi, le week-end arrive


----------



## lumai (8 Octobre 2004)

A y est !!! Le soleil est levé  ... enfin il semble, derrière son épais voile blanc...

p'têt pas de grand ciel bleu aujourd'hui :hein: ... tant pi j'vais allumer grand toutes les lumières   


Bon Vendredi à tous !!!


----------



## yvos (8 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour a tous
> 
> 
> merciiiiiiiiii piro , ça tombe bien, ce matin je suis .......
> ...



oh non tu vas nous laissser comme cela! 

aller hop, on se réveille! 
   

tu vas bien te faire un pti déj de fou comme d'habitude, nan?

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## semac (8 Octobre 2004)

'lut tout le monde, vivement ce soir qu'on se couche... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2004)

voila voila, j'ai devalisé ma patisserie
le temp est tellement gris que on dirait 7h du mat' au lieu de 10h






qui fait le café?


----------



## Nephou (8 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour à tous, je suis encore embrumé d'hier soir mais c'est bientôt le week-end.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Octobre 2004)

Mon boulet de morosité est un peu plus lourd ce matin...
Ma déprime automnale s'installe apparemment confortablement...

Un peu de couleur Macgéenne sur la noirceur de mes idées devrait m'aider...
Non !!... surtout ne pas écouter les info ce matin...

Bonne journée tout le monde
Paix et amour sur terre


Allez, je vous envoi ceci afin de me faire pardonner ces sombres écrits :

_"Dans notre édition d&#8217;hier, une légère erreur technique nous a fait imprimer les noms de champignons vénéneux sous les photos des champignons comestibles, et vice versa.
Nos lecteurs survivants auront rectifié d&#8217;eux-mêmes"

Desproges_


----------



## yvos (8 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila voila, j'ai devalisé ma patisserie
> le temp est tellement gris que on dirait 7h du mat' au lieu de 10h
> 
> 
> ...



c'est prêt 


 






désolé, mon pécé est assez lent pour préparer le café...


----------



## yvos (8 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de couleur Macgéenne sur la noirceur de mes idées devrait m'aider...
> Non !!... surtout ne pas écouter les info ce matin...
> 
> Bonne journée tout le monde
> Paix et amour sur terre



non, surtout, n'écoute pas les infos _aujourd'hui_


----------



## fwedo (8 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> non, surtout, n'écoute pas les infos _aujourd'hui_




déjeune en paix, comme disait stéphane


----------



## Lio70 (8 Octobre 2004)

Un peu tardivement, bonne journée à tous.  

C'est tout gris dehors à Bruxelles. Un gros temps de merde, quoi!
Bon, je retourne à mes dépannages de PC... :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est prêt
> 
> 
> 
> désolé, mon pécé est assez lent pour préparer le café...



comment dirait ma copine (agent cia et un tantinet jalouse)
"que veut tu, pas tout le monde a la roll royce des ordis ( mac)" !!!!!     

merciiii pour le café !!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## loustic (8 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Mon boulet de morosité est un peu plus lourd ce matin...


Courage !   

Bien enfouie dans mes souvenirs lointains une citation
de W.C. Fields, à moins que ce ne soit de A. Bierce, approximativement :
Quand je me lève le matin, je vais me regarder dans le miroir.
Le choc que j'en éprouve alors suffit généralement à me remettre au lit !


----------



## nato kino (8 Octobre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout gris dehors à Bruxelles. Un gros temps de merde, quoi!



Et donc avatar de circonstance ?   

Bonne journée Lionel.  :style:


----------



## nato kino (8 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour à tous les autres, même si vous êtes tous déjà ici depuis longtemps. 

_Si quelqu'un croise notre drôle de Flamand rose, qu'il lui fasse un béco de ma part. Il me manque... :rose: _ :love:


----------



## yvos (8 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> non, surtout, n'écoute pas les infos _aujourd'hui_



les mauvaises nouvelles continuent


----------



## mado (8 Octobre 2004)

tu penses à Ken Bigley, je suppose.


----------



## Lio70 (8 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et donc avatar de circonstance ?


J'ai failli l'écrire moi-même dans mon message mais j'étais pressé...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> les mauvaises nouvelles continuent



Je ne sais pas, j'écoute... ton conseil...


----------



## poildep (9 Octobre 2004)

bonjour, bon week-end.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2004)

bonjour















je vous souhaite un doux reveil
et un tres bon w.e.       :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## ginette107 (9 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour et bon week-end, pleins de bonnes choses à tous


----------



## guytantakul (9 Octobre 2004)

Ha ! ha ! Bonjour et bon week-end à tous !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2004)

mais pourquoi lorna est tellement contente aujourd'hui?


----------



## Luc G (9 Octobre 2004)

Salut tout le monde, un samedi qui début dans la marinade mais le soleil devrait arriver, sinon aujourd'hui, du moins demain. Patientons...


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous  

Lorna, cesse de bondir comme ça !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Octobre 2004)

Salut tout le monde. Criez pas trop fort g mal à la tête  :hosto: 
Abuser du Mac n'est pas toujours une bonne chose


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2004)

Salut bon samedi à tous


----------



## Hamster de combat (9 Octobre 2004)

Wahou, comment j'ai la tête dans l'cul c'matin


----------



## Lio70 (9 Octobre 2004)

Excellent week-end à tous!   :love:


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2004)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Wahou, comment j'ai la tête dans l'cul c'matin



Enchanté, mois c'est nato. Tu veux une ventouse ?  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais pourquoi lorna est tellement contente aujourd'hui?




   

Je suis de très bonne humeur aujourd'hui !

Il fait beau, il fait chaud ... c'est le vikendeu !  :love: 


_Merci Robertav, celui-là je le garde précieusement ! _ :love:


----------



## sylko (10 Octobre 2004)

Courage Roberto  

Excellente journée à tout le monde.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2004)

bonjour a tous et
bonne dimanche :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 


il est où mon café?
et mon petit dej?


pfffffff on compte tojour sur moi pour preparer des jolies tables !!!!


----------



## Lio70 (10 Octobre 2004)

Salut Roberto, sylko et robertav! Moi c'est comme sur le dessin, je vais devoir sortir pour acheter les croissants. J'ai voulu coup-de-bouler Robertav pour ses petits déj si appétissants et ses belles tables mais 'parait que je dois d'abord en arroser d'autres avant d'en remettre à Robertav 

Y'en a qui ont de la chance d'avoir un boulanger qui se lève à 4h. Cela veut dire qu'il prépare encore son pain traditionnellement et que le pain vendu est frais du matin. Pas comme tout ces trucs qui séjournent dans des frigosindustriels et préparés n'importe comment! Bise au petiot...  :love:

 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2004)

merci lio !!!! :love:  :love:  :love: 


pour toi demain ration double de croissants


----------



## sylko (10 Octobre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Y'en a qui ont de la chance d'avoir un boulanger qui se lève à 4h. Cela veut dire qu'il prépare encore son pain traditionnellement et que le pain vendu est frais du matin. Pas comme tout ces trucs qui séjournent dans des frigosindustriels et préparés n'importe comment!



J'ai résolu ce problème!


----------



## semac (10 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde, je viens finir de manger mes petits croissants... 
Et vous...?


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Octobre 2004)

Salut à tous !

Pas de croissants, mais brioche vendéenne et tarte aux pommes "maison"...  :love: 

Ensuite, marché, déjeuner en famille et on va "glisser" tranquillement vers la fin de ce WE pluvieux   

Bon dimanche !!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2004)

Excellent dimanche les copains 
J'ai pas fin ce matin hier j'ai été dans un restaurant tunisien


----------



## sylko (10 Octobre 2004)

Arghhhh, quel temps de m...  

Je sens que cet après-midi, je vais me faire du bien.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Arghhhh, quel temps de m...
> 
> Je sens que cet après-midi, je vais me faire du bien.




attend moiiiiiiiiii!!!!!    

j'arriveeeeeeeee  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sylko (10 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> attend moiiiiiiiiii!!!!!
> 
> j'arriveeeeeeeee  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Pas de problème, y'a de la place dans le jacuzzi.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problèmes, y'a de la place dans le jacuzzi.




quetion:


ques'que peuvent bien se raconter une vache et une rouquine a couettes dans le jacuzzi ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2004)

Ici il fait beau, grand soleil, il fait plutôt bon dehors  ... une balade s'impose après un petit déjeuner tardif ... je vais aller me ressourcer dans les bois ... mias ma petite puce vient de me dire :

-" pas maintenant, après les Legos© maman, parce que d'abord je finis ma machine en Legos©, d'accord ?"

:love:

Aaah elle vient de me montrer sa super machine, on va peut-être pouvoir y aller ! 

Bonne journée à tous, à digérer le cassoulet de la veillle, à bouquiner au fond du lit, à regarder la pluie tomber ou bien à pouponner les nouveaux venus, qu'importe que ce Dimanche vous soit agréable !


----------



## Lio70 (10 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merci lio !!!! :love:  :love:  :love:
> pour toi demain ration double de croissants


Mmmmm... :love: Bon, j'arrête de flatter les gens, sinon je vais encore grossir.


----------



## piro (11 Octobre 2004)

une nouvelle semain commence
bon courage a tous


----------



## macelene (11 Octobre 2004)

tout le monde Bonne journée 
:love:


----------



## monoeil (11 Octobre 2004)

Lundi bonjour, l'autre se marre, dit "ça va passer".

 à tous


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2004)

bonjour    










je vous souhaite un tres bon debut de semaine    


bonne journée  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## mado (11 Octobre 2004)

*Bonjour*

 C'est dur pour tout le monde ce matin...



 Et Superman est mort.
 Si on ne peut même plus compter sur les Super Héros...


----------



## mado (11 Octobre 2004)

Oups, je bégaie ce matin...


----------



## mado (11 Octobre 2004)

désolée, envoi en nombre...., mais ça rame tellement...


----------



## semac (11 Octobre 2004)

coucou tout le monde, comment allez vous ce matin... comme un lundi je sais !!
en plus grosse semaine en prévision !!   

allez courage


----------



## Luc G (11 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour



Bon, Robertav, c'est bien sympa, mais faudrait peut-être débarasser la table qu'on puisse se mettre au boulot.   

Bonjour tout le monde, enfin ceux qui sont levés.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Bon, Robertav, c'est bien sympa, mais faudrait peut-être débarasser la table qu'on puisse se mettre au boulot.




et puis quoi encore?

tu veux aussi que je vien faire ton lit ????


----------



## Luc G (11 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et puis quoi encore?
> 
> tu veux aussi que je vien faire ton lit ????



Pas la peine, vu que je compte faire la sieste à midi, ça ira comme ça.


----------



## Nephou (11 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Salut la Compagnie des Lapins Bleus !!*
> _Vous z'enrhumez pas !_
> 
> :love:  :love:


Si il ne pleut pas pas de soucis.

Bonjour à tous


----------



## piro (12 Octobre 2004)

salut a tous en ce mardi pluvieux


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Octobre 2004)

piro

 à tous


----------



## loustic (12 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour Piro, GlobalCut, Tous.   

Mon chien Loustic dit qu'il faut se secouer les puces et s'étirer.


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Octobre 2004)

Bon allez,  je vais retourner me coucher un peu


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez,  je vais retourner me coucher un peu


 Y en a qui ont de la chance... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

bonjour
et bonne journée a tous  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## nato kino (12 Octobre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Y en a qui ont de la chance... :mouais:



De bosser toute la nuit ?  :mouais:


----------



## semac (12 Octobre 2004)

'lut tout le monde


----------



## Luc G (12 Octobre 2004)

Salut aux tombés du lit. Ramassez-vous, c'est l'heure de s'y mettre


----------



## nato kino (12 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut aux tombés du lit. Ramassez-vous, c'est l'heure de s'y mettre



J'ai bien envie de suivre ton conseil...  :rateau:  :sleep:


----------



## macelene (12 Octobre 2004)

tout le monde.


----------



## guytantakul (12 Octobre 2004)

Salut à tous ! Journée chargée aujourd'hui (quel dommage que je n'aie pas de fièvre  )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Octobre 2004)

... au triple galop ... bonne journée à tout le monde bande de nases !!!!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau: 
ps : Arrrghhhh !!! suis déjà en retard !!!!


----------



## Luc G (12 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... au triple galop ... bonne journée à tout le monde bande de nases !!!!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:
> ps : Arrrghhhh !!! suis déjà en retard !!!!



Salut, TheBig, content de te revoir  
Pour le galop, tu crois que c'est bien raisonnable ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... au triple galop ... bonne journée à tout le monde bande de nases !!!!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:
> ps : Arrrghhhh !!! suis déjà en retard !!!!



Bonjour TheBig  et bonjour à toutes et à tous


----------



## nato kino (12 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... au triple galop ... bonne journée à tout le monde bande de nases !!!!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:
> ps : Arrrghhhh !!! suis déjà en retard !!!!



  

Un flamand rose qui galope !! :affraid:  :mouais:  :love: 

 toi !!  :love:


----------



## poildep (12 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... au triple galop ... bonne journée à tout le monde bande de nases !!!!!!!! :rateau: :rateau:
> ps : Arrrghhhh !!! suis déjà en retard !!!!








ah ben il est parti


----------



## lumai (12 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour Tous !   





			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... au triple galop ... bonne journée à tout le monde bande de nases !!!!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:
> ps : Arrrghhhh !!! suis déjà en retard !!!!



Il est passé par ici
Il repassera par là
Espérons


----------



## nato kino (12 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ah ben il est parti



Il s'entraîne pour le grand prix de l'Arc de Triomphe c'est pour ça...  

cataclopcataclopcataclopcata...


----------



## nato kino (12 Octobre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Tous !
> 
> Il est passé par ici
> Il repassera par là
> Espérons



 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour à tous ...    oui bon d'accord j'ai oublié de vous saluer avant toute chose  :rose: 

bonne journée quand même pleine de joie, de soleil de bonne humeur --->  :mouais: comme ça quoi !


Alors Zebig de retour parmi nous ?  :love:


----------



## loustic (12 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il s'entraîne pour le grand prix de l'Arc de Triomphe c'est pour ça...


Pour l' Arc de Triomphe de 2004 il devra en plus
apprendre à utiliser la machine à remonter le temps
jusqu'au dimanche 3 octobre.
Salut TheBig, bon entraînement pour 2005 !


----------



## Luc G (12 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> cataclopcataclopcataclopcata...



Non, ça c'est le bruit de la ptéro qui galope vers la photocopieuse, t'as plus l'oreille musicale, nato ?   

Parce que les tongs, ça fait plutôt schmurtz, floff ; schmurts, floff


----------



## nato kino (12 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Non, ça c'est le bruit de la ptéro qui galope vers la photocopieuse, t'as plus l'oreille musicale, nato ?



Si c'est une Ptéro, elle boite, ou alors elle cache quelque chose de lourd dans une de ses poches...  :mouais:


----------



## nato kino (12 Octobre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Pour l' Arc de Triomphe de 2004 il devra en plus
> apprendre à utiliser la machine à remonter le temps
> jusqu'au dimanche 3 octobre.
> Salut TheBig, bon entraînement pour 2005 !



Casseur de rêves !!     :mouais: 
Il est pourtant si mignon avec sa casaque jaune et bleu et ses bottes cirées...  :rose:  :love:


----------



## loustic (12 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Casseur de rêves !!     :mouais:
> Il est pourtant si mignon avec sa casaque jaune et bleu et ses bottes cirées...  :rose:  :love:


Pas "casseur". Fournisseur oui, puisque je connais tous 
les secrets pour construire et utiliser efficacement
LA machine à remonter le temps.   
Bon, je vais boire un coup avec les copains.
Tchin !    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

Hello à tous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Octobre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> je connais tous
> les secrets pour construire et utiliser efficacement
> LA machine à remonter le temps.


   ... euh loustic ! pourrais-tu me ramener en 1949 ... le 24 novembre à 6H35 du matin précisément pour que je puisse décider en connaissance de cause si je sors ou pas !!!!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## loustic (12 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... euh loustic ! pourrais-tu me ramener en 1949 ... le 24 novembre à 6H35 du matin précisément pour que je puisse décider en connaissance de cause si je sors ou pas !!!!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:


Je me demande si c'est une bonne idée !   

Enfin, bon, je vais boire un coup et puis
je me concentre.

Normalement si la concentration est correcte
tu devrais voir apparaître devant tes yeux
ébahis un gros *OUI* et un gros *NON* .
Ensuite il te faudra choisir... Cela peut être long.
Très long.
Je te donnerai plus tard le mot de passe pour
terminer le processus.
En 2143 peut-être !


----------



## piro (13 Octobre 2004)

salut a tous en ce mercredi
c est vraimet dur de sortir du lit quand on est la seule a se lever pour aller bosser


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour piro et ... courage !!!!!   
...et bonjour à toutes celles et ceux qui vont suivre !!!!!! :love:


----------



## mado (13 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour Piro. 

 En plus "le monsieur il a pas allumé la lumière dans le ciel ce matin". 

 Bonne journée.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2004)

Bon mercredi les gars


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2004)

bonjour a tous !!!!!!       :love:  :love:  :love: 


je tiens a vous preciser que aujourd'hui c'est mercredi
jour de l'enfant et qui ne va donc pas a l'ecole.....


ben moi j'ai oublié :rose:  :rose: 
c'est devant l'ecole VIDE et le portail fermé
que je me suis rappelé de ce petit detail !!!


----------



## monoeil (13 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour a tous !!!!!!       :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> 
> je tiens a vous preciser que aujourd'hui c'est mercredi
> ...



Elle commence tôt la journée d'école chez toi


----------



## semac (13 Octobre 2004)

'jour tout le monde


----------



## sylko (13 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour a tous !!!!!!     :love: :love: :love:
> 
> 
> je tiens a vous preciser que aujourd'hui c'est mercredi
> ...


Mouarffff!

Je ris, parce que ça me console. Ca m'arrive aussi.   

Bonne journée à tout le monde.


----------



## Luc G (13 Octobre 2004)

Debout les crabes, la marée monte.   
Et le soleil aussi. Le Canigou, le crâne à peine poudré de la première neige est superbe.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Mouarffff!
> 
> Je ris, parce que ça me console. Ca m'arrive aussi.
> 
> Bonne journée à tout le monde.





dans ma lontaine jeunesse j'ai fait ien pire...j'ai meme osé envoyer fifille a l'ecole le dimanche , sans oublier mon manque de repere le matin: me pointer au travail a 7h au lieu de 9h ....avec le temp je me suis assagie mais sa m'arrive encore souvent d'ammener fiston a l'ecole a 13h a lieu d 14h !!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Octobre 2004)

Petite anecdote matinale :
Ce matin ... devant la porte de mon bureau ... une énorme araignée pleine de pattes poilues !!!! :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 
J'ai la phobie des araignées ... une peur panique !!!!!  
J'ai donc appelé le service d'entretien pour venir traquer la bête qui, bien entendu, n'a pas demandé son reste et a disparu avant leur arrivée......  
Et maintenant, ben c'est la panique de la voir resurgir au moment ou je m'y attend le moins !!!!  
P..... de bestiole !!!!!!  
ps : et qu'on ne vienne pas me dire : "ouais mais ce sont des bêtes du Bon Dieu, elles sont utiles, c'est sympa une araignée !!!" ... parce que je m'en fiche !!!!!! :love:


----------



## woulf (13 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Petite anecdote matinale :
> Ce matin ... devant la porte de mon bureau ... une énorme araignée pleine de pattes poilues !!!! :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:
> J'ai la phobie des araignées ... une peur panique !!!!!
> J'ai donc appelé le service d'entretien pour venir traquer la bête qui, bien entendu, n'a pas demandé son reste et a disparu avant leur arrivée......
> ...



C'est pas bon pour ton karma d'en vouloir à cette pauvre gneugneu qui ne t'a (encore) rien fait 

Comme m'a dit ma moman quand j'étais petit: les petites bêtes mangent pas les grosses 

Que ça ne t'empeche pas de passer une bonne journée en rêvant à ta future caisse de djeune  :mouais: 
Moi je dois essayer ma peut etre future moto cet après midi, pourvu qu'il ne pleuve pas  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin ... devant la porte de mon bureau ... une énorme araignée pleine de pattes poilues !!!! :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:




on se calme thebig, je l'ai retrouvé, c'est celle ci ???     










ps: ça change des petit dej'que je met tous le matin !!!!


----------



## woulf (13 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on se calme thebig, je l'ai retrouvé, c'est celle ci ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon, finalement, tant pis pour le karma, zebig, sors tes tongs qu'on l'écrase, beuark


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on se calme thebig, je l'ai retrouvé, c'est celle ci ???


Arrrrghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!!!!!!!! :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 
Plaisante pas avec ça Robertav ... même sur un écran ça me fout les boules !!!!!!!   :affraid:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Octobre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Bon, finalement, tant pis pour le karma, zebig, sors tes tongs qu'on l'écrase, beuark


   ... parce que tu crois que j'oserais l'écraser avec mes tongues !!!!!!!   :affraid: 
Même avec des Caterpillar de 4 kilos aux pieds, j'oserais pas ....... :affraid: 
Argh ! ça me révulse !!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrrrghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!!!!!!!! :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:
> Plaisante pas avec ça Robertav ... même sur un écran ça me fout les boules !!!!!!!   :affraid:





pardon toutes mes excuses!!! :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 

voila je t'offre cette belle corbeille pour oublier ta phobie


----------



## Luc G (13 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Petite anecdote matinale :
> Ce matin ... devant la porte de mon bureau ... une énorme araignée pleine de pattes poilues !!!! :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:



8 pattes, les araignées, TheBig, 8 pattes, pas une de plus. Je vous jure, ça fait des stats toute la journée avec sa boîte à outils SAP, et c'est pas foutu de compter les pattes d'une araignée. L'informatique, je vous jure !   






			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> J'ai la phobie des araignées ... une peur panique !!!!!
> J'ai donc appelé le service d'entretien pour venir traquer la bête qui, bien entendu, n'a pas demandé son reste et a disparu avant leur arrivée......
> Et maintenant, ben c'est la panique de la voir resurgir au moment ou je m'y attend le moins !!!!
> P..... de bestiole !!!!!!
> ps : et qu'on ne vienne pas me dire : "ouais mais ce sont des bêtes du Bon Dieu, elles sont utiles, c'est sympa une araignée !!!" ... parce que je m'en fiche !!!!!! :love:



Moi, je les aime bien ces petites bêtes, sans compter qu'elles bouffent des mouches beaucoup plus emmerdantes : c'est pas une araignée que tu verras revenir se pointer sur ton nez toutes les 5 minutes malgré les gifles que tu te donnes pour la faire décamper.
 

Alors, comme thérapie, tu me liras "la vie des araignées" de Jean-Henri Fabre    En plus, ça te donnera peut-être des idées pour t'occuper de tes collègues à la langue un peu râpeuse.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pardon toutes mes excuses!!! :rose:  :rose:  :rose:
> voila je t'offre cette belle corbeille pour oublier ta phobie


 :love:  :love:  :love:  ... merci Robertav !!!!! ... :love: 
ps : tu l'as bien secouée la corbeille au cas ou ?????  :affraid: 
 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love:  ... merci Robertav !!!!! ... :love:
> ps : tu l'as bien secouée la corbeille au cas ou ?????  :affraid:
> :rateau:




hoooo zut j'ai oublié de faire peur au serpent des bananes !!!!!     :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Octobre 2004)

Rigolez ... mais c'est vachement résistant ces bestioles !!!!! Un jour, j'en avais repéré une grosse sur l'escalier pour monter à l'étage ... :affraid: 
J'ai rien trouvé de mieux que d'utiliser mon aspirateur pour la trucider ... une semaine après, alors que je vidais le sac de l'aspi ... elle était encore vivante !!!!!!!! :affraid:  :affraid:  ... j'ai failli en mourir !!!!!!


----------



## Juste en passant (13 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour à tous !!  


Ces histoires d'araignées me rappellent que les Anglais en ont plus peur que des terroristes....    

The Big ? Anglais ??  

Y'a un truc.....:mouais:


----------



## Lio70 (13 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Petite anecdote matinale :
> Ce matin ... devant la porte de mon bureau ... une énorme araignée pleine de pattes poilues !!!! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


Pas gentil de parler ainsi de la vieille secrétaire moustachue!


----------



## piro (14 Octobre 2004)

salut a tous en ce jeudi matin


----------



## loustic (14 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:
> 
> 
> Ça va, vous ??
> :rose:


Bonjour Piro, Bonjour Roberto, Bonjour tous.  

Qui peut répondre à mon petit chien Loustic qui pose la question cruciale suivante :

*Comment faire pour sortir sans mettre le nez dehors ???*


----------



## Lio70 (14 Octobre 2004)

Hello Roberto. Ben, ça va, pour une fois je me lève à l'heure. Je vais même avoir le temps  de prendre le déj chez moi avant de sauter dans le train.

J'avais vu un reportage il y a 1 ou 2 ans sur une peuplade d'Amazonie qui se fait des omelettes avec les oeufs des mygales. Et ils bouffent l'araignée aussi, grillée. Si, si, c'est vrai. ça ne te dit rien, theBig, un petit déj exotique pour changer? 

Bon OK, je m'excuse, je vais te chercher tes pains au chocolat et ta tasse de Chat Noir. Ou préfères-tu du thé vert? 

Bonne journée à tou(te)s  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

Salut les filles, belle journée à toutes !​


----------



## poildep (14 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:
> 
> 
> Ça va, vous ??
> :rose:


*WAKE UP !!!!!!!!! *


----------



## _m_apman (14 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde !

Pour ma part, j'inaugure de nouveaux horaires : 7h30 au lieu de 7h.
Et bien, croyez-moi, une demi-heure, ça ne change pas grand chose ! :sleep:

Bonne journée tout le monde ! 

Edit : En me relisant, je trouve que j'ai l'air de cracher dans la soupe. Mais pas du tout en fait ! Une demie-heure, c'est toujours ça de pris !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

Excellent jeudi


----------



## poildep (14 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tralalolilu...
> _Euh : je vais dire *Lilou*, on fait comme ça ?_
> 
> :rose:


----------



## semac (14 Octobre 2004)

bon bah je vois que la nuit a été courte poildep !!


----------



## Luc G (14 Octobre 2004)

Joyeuse matinée   ben oui, on peut rêver quand même !   
Et bonnes frites à TheBig (la tégénaire frite, c'est du nanan !  )


----------



## poildep (14 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bon bah je vois que la nuit a été courte poildep !!


 la nuit ? Quelle nuit ?  



   et c'est maintenant que tu me préviens ????


----------



## nato kino (14 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tralalolilu...
> _Euh : je vais dire *Lilou*, on fait comme ça ?_
> 
> :rose:



« Les filles » Roberto... « Salut les filles »... :hein: :rateau:  

_Sinon Kikou tout le monde !!_


----------



## bebert (14 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour. Grosse fatigue, grosse déprime.
J'ai pas la frite aujourd'hui, ni la pêche, ni la patate, contrairement à certains. 
Bonne journée quand même ! :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## piro (14 Octobre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour. Grosse fatigue, grosse déprime.
> J'ai pas la frite aujourd'hui, ni la pêche, ni la patate, contrairement à certains.
> Bonne journée quand même ! :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:



courage le salut est proche 
le week end arrive a grands pas


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour. Grosse fatigue, grosse déprime.
> J'ai pas la frite aujourd'hui, ni la pêche, ni la patate, contrairement à certains.
> Bonne journée quand même ! :sleep:




bonjour mon petit bebert   :love:  :love:  :love: 


tu dis quoi?????

tu es pas petit et pas a moi ????    

bah vrai t'as raison , mais c'est  pas grave !!!    

ecoute entre nous.......sa te dis pas de partager un bon petit café et de laisser
tomber tous les fruits et le legumes?

tu sais les frites , patates ou peches........bof il y a mieux pour un petit dej   



oppp opppppp arrete ta tete de mule ......viens voir par ici  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 








tu vois , c'est pas beau sa ????    



heeee les autres , circulez il y a rien a voir   

vous ne voyez pas qui il n'y a que 2 SIEGES ? 

pour bebert et moi !!!!!   


BONNE JOURNEE A TOUS  :love:  :love:


----------



## yvos (14 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour mon petit bebert   :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> 
> tu dis quoi?????
> ...




Merci Roberta c'est sympa 
  :love: 

ça mériterait bien un coup de boule


----------



## sylko (14 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour la foule en délire.


----------



## Nephou (14 Octobre 2004)

BONJOUR  :megaphone:

_je me sens un âme de foule en délire aujourd'hui_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Octobre 2004)

tiens  ca fait 5 ans


----------



## Juste en passant (14 Octobre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> tiens  ca fait 5 ans


Quoi t'est-ce ???


----------



## Grug (14 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Quoi t'est-ce ???


 bonne question


----------



## Lio70 (15 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour à ceux qui sortent du lit, et aussi à ceux qui y rentrent! 
Allez, un bon thé pour aider les paupières à s'ouvrir, et des toasts à la confiture anglaise (marmelade d'orange, lemon curd) pour changer.


----------



## woulf (15 Octobre 2004)

mais non, vous n'êtes pas seuls 
Bonne journée à vous !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

bonjour a tous!!!!!!     

ce matin j'ai un peu tardé 
j'ai du mal a trouver un endroit bien calme pour bien debuter la journée
mais voilà le resultat    








bonne journée !!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

Bonne journée


----------



## Foguenne (15 Octobre 2004)

Ca faisait longtemps que je n'avais plus dormi plus de 12H00. Ca fait bizarre. 
Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## Luc G (15 Octobre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> tiens  ca fait 5 ans




que tu es étudiant ?   

Allez, bonjour tout le monde. Je vous envoie un peu de soleil si vous voulez   (bon, il y a bien quelques nuages aussi, il faut de tout pour faire un beau ciel) mais dans l'ensemble, c'est du temps plutôt sympathique. Je me demande ce que je fais au bureau au lieu d'être en train de bader tout en haut de Peyrepertuse, du Bugarach ou, mais c'est plus loin, du Gargo ou du Truc de Fortunio. Enfin, rien qu'à écrire ces noms, ce sont déjà des paysages qui s'installent.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Octobre 2004)

Bon petit déjeuner et bonne journée à toutes et à tous dans ce monde virtuel et ailleurs aussi


----------



## poildep (15 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bon petit déjeuner et bonne journée à toutes et à tous dans ce monde virtuel et ailleurs aussi


 oui, le petit déj j'aime autant qu'il ne soit pas virtuel 

Bonne journée


----------



## piro (15 Octobre 2004)

bonne journee a tous 
excellent vendredi a tous


----------



## lumai (15 Octobre 2004)

_Bonjour Tous !!!_ 


_Bizarre ce matin... des coins de ciel bleu et des trombes d'eau... je croise les doigt pour que l'un des deux s'en aille...._


----------



## sylko (15 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour.

Ah, comme j'aime les vendredis! 
En fait, on devrait bosser que ce jour-là. M'en vais demander ça, à mon boss.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour.
> 
> Ah, comme j'aime les vendredis!
> En fait, on devrait bosser que ce jour-là. M'en vais demander ça, à mon boss.



avec une augmantation.......

autant demander , autant le faire d'un coup


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

M'sieurs dames ...

Bien l'bonjour 

   

Bon le sprint en poussette a fait son effet ce matin : ma puce ravie, et la maîtresse pas trop furax, voire pas du tout ... :love: la sortie bibliothèque allait pouoir se dérouler comme prévu ! 

Comme prévu c'est vite dit  :mouais: il aura fallu moulte arguments pour faire sortir la princesse de son lit, dire à peu près 43 fois "dépêche-toi" et 22 fois "on va arriver en retard, ce matin vous allez à la bibliothèque" ... et entendre 43 fois :  "mais je me dépêêêêcheuuu" et 22 fois "je veux pas y aller à bibliothèque"

Bon je crois que j'ai bien mérité un p'tit café ! :love:

Bonne journée à tous ceux qui sont déjà passés par ici, et à tous ceux qui passeront !


----------



## yvos (15 Octobre 2004)

salut à  tous,

bonne journée, c'est bientôt le week end..   ....pluvieux?  :mouais:


----------



## Grug (15 Octobre 2004)

mais je veuuuuuuux pôôôôoôôo^ôô^ôo^ôoooooo aller travillrer


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mais je veuuuuuuux pôôôôoôôo^ôô^ôo^ôoooooo aller travillrer



espece de feignasse   

je vien de rencotrer ta femme et tes 6 enfants!!!
je te dis pas ce qu'il m'ont dit a ton sujet!!    
t'a pas honte?

va travailler et plus vite que ça !!!!  :mouais:    :love:


----------



## yvos (15 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> espece de feignasse
> 
> je vien de rencotrer ta femme et tes 6 enfants!!!
> je te dis pas ce qu'il m'ont dit a ton sujet!!
> ...



eh, Grug
 

te laisse pas faire, hein  :mouais:   


Roberta, un poisson, ça se bichonne, ça se respecte...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Robertav, un poisson, ça se bichonne, ça se respecte...



on ne peut donc pas le noyer???  
non ?

dommage !!!!!!


----------



## yvos (15 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on ne peut donc pas le noyer???
> non ?
> 
> dommage !!!!!!



si, mais seulement dans certaines conditions.

tu parles de F..L...O...O...D peut-être ?


----------



## ginette107 (15 Octobre 2004)

*bonne journée aux floodeurs, aux ultrafloodeurs   :love:, aux posteurs à temps partiels, aux matinaux, Bref Bonne journée tous:love:*


----------



## sylko (15 Octobre 2004)

Merci


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde...

Bonne journée...

Bon week end...


----------



## Grug (15 Octobre 2004)

t'es rapide konkon,

bonne journée, en ce jour de jeun, ne me mangez pas, coudboulez moi


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> t'es rapide konkon,
> 
> bonne journée, en ce jour de jeun, ne me mangez pas, coudboulez moi



Pas de danger.. ça a un goût de vase la tanche...      :rateau:   

Quand au cdb... tu vas morfler dés que la machine crédite mon compte....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> que tu es étudiant ?



Ah non !  
2tudiant, ca fait tellement longtemps .. pfiouu ! ma première inscripion .. c'est simple c'est tellement vieux que j'ai l'impression que l'année où je me suis inscit tu venais tout juste de quitter Clermont   

non, les 5 ans, c'est ... :love: :love:

Sinon puisque t'en parles : bonne nouvelle : je suis re-étudiant ! :rateau: 
Même qu'ils m'ont donné carte blanche !


----------



## nato kino (15 Octobre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Sinon puisque t'en parles : bonne nouvelle : je suis re-étudiant ! :rateau:
> Même qu'ils m'ont donné carte blanche !



C'est une tradition locale les études, à Clermont ?   
Tu veux finir comme LucG, avec une fusée dans l'oeil droit et la tête bouffie ?!   :mouais:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est une tradition locale les études, à Clermont ?
> Tu veux finir comme LucG, avec une fusée dans l'oeil droit et la tête bouffie ?!   :mouais:



A clermont je ne sais pas, je n'y suis plus 
La tête bouffie, c'est déjà le cas, pour la fusée, j'aviserais plus tard


----------



## dool (15 Octobre 2004)

Dites donc...l'aurore dure bien longtemps dans cette contree    

15h et ça poste !  :mouais:   


Bon sinon rien je suis juste venue pour rien dire   

Qui a dit "comme d'hab' ?????" ...


----------



## Luc G (15 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est une tradition locale les études, à Clermont ?
> Tu veux finir comme LucG, avec une fusée dans l'oeil droit et la tête bouffie ?!   :mouais:



Alors, nato, on fait dans l'ironie facile    

D'abord, je n'ai fait qu'un an d'études à Clermont, ce qui, vu la longueur de ma vie estudiantine, n'est guère plus qu'un battement de cil


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Octobre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> ...Bon sinon rien je suis juste venue pour rien dire...


 
Comme d'hab'


----------



## loustic (15 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Comme d'hab'


Faute de preuves contraires...   

L'aurore ???
Après 15 heures !!!
Vous vous rendez compte ma pauvre dame !!!
Pour sûr qu'ils sont déboussolés !!!


----------



## Lio70 (16 Octobre 2004)

Bon samedi à tous!   :love:


----------



## sylko (16 Octobre 2004)

A toi aussi et à ceux et celles qui suivront.


----------



## ginette107 (16 Octobre 2004)

Bonne journée :love: bon week-end 
Petit week-end à la campagne, un de plus on s'en lasse pas:love:


----------



## bebert (16 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour !
Les premières neiges sont apparues sur les cimes de nos montagnes.


----------



## macelene (16 Octobre 2004)

un grand bonjour accompagné de soleil et de fraîcheur :love: Bonne fin de semaine à Toutes e Tous.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

bonjour     


bonne journée a tous !!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

Bonne journée


----------



## Lio70 (17 Octobre 2004)

Toujours de bonne humeur, Robertav!  ça fait plaisir à voir...
Bon dimanche à tous! Faut pas que je traîne; mes parents viennent manger chez moi à midi. Une fois n'est pas coutume. Je dois encore nettoyer et ranger à fond


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2004)

bonjour a tousssssss      :love:  :love:  :love: 


roberto ta mere te fait comprendre de rester tranquil et pas de lui faire du borfel !!hhhaaaaaaa ces meres !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Du *borfel* ?
> C'est quoi ?
> 
> _Une recette transalpine ??_



je recommence     

chere maman elle te dis "tu vois roberto j'ai fait ceci cela ect" 
cela traduit sa donne:
"toi et tes enfants restez assis tranquils sur le canapé, mangez les gateaux sans faire de mietttes ......j'ai une maison rangé et propre et je veux que sa reste comme cela "    


dis roberto quand tu va chez maman tu t'essuie les pieds avant de rentrer ?


----------



## sylko (17 Octobre 2004)

Bon, puisque Robertav fait grève, je ferais le service.   

Aujourd'hui, je vous offre un brunch. Bon dimanche!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2004)

pffff on me laisse meme pas le temp de me reveiller

voila le peit dej.celui de sylko on ke reserve a 14h, oki?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2004)

Miam bonjour à tous


----------



## piro (18 Octobre 2004)

salut a tous
un lundi commence et une nouvelle semaine debute  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

But du pied gauche


----------



## Nephou (18 Octobre 2004)

Gosh, on est lundi et je suis déjà au boulot, une canette de coca rivetée à l'estomac. La deuxième je vais me la faire en IV après administration d'une tasse de café per os.

Bonjour à tous.


----------



## Luc G (18 Octobre 2004)

Salut les (rares, apparemment) tombés du lit.
Temps grisouillant ce matin après une bien belle après-midi ici hier (bisque, bisque, rage !  ) où j'ai pu faire une sieste à la campagne dans les romarins.


----------



## Lio70 (18 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour à tous, et une excellente semaine! Y compris à la moitié de Luc G, l'autre ayant été dévorée par les fourmis dans les romarins pendant sa sieste.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

bonjour a tous  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 


desolé du retard ce metin 
j'ai pas vu l'heure passer pendant ma lecture des 16 pages "vous souvenez-vous"

voila j'ai enfin preparé le petit dej    







bonne journée a tous
et un bon debut de semaine  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Luc G (18 Octobre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous, et une excellente semaine! Y compris à la moitié de Luc G, l'autre ayant été dévorée par les fourmis dans les romarins pendant sa sieste.



J'avais pris la précaution de ramasser auparavant des mantes religieuses (mon gamin en élève à la maison, c'est quand même plus facile à gérer que les hamsters    ). Elles montaient une garde vigilante.   Je suis donc toujours entier, enfin comme avant, disons  : les espaces libres dans le crâne ne se sont quand même pas remplis


----------



## yvos (18 Octobre 2004)

Salam aleikum tout le monde,
  

c'est reparti..  

pour une semaine de F...L...O...O...D


----------



## yvos (18 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Bon, puisque Robertav fait grève, je ferais le service.
> 
> Aujourd'hui, je vous offre un brunch. Bon dimanche!



c'est pas un brunch, c'est une torture!!!!


----------



## sylko (18 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour a tous :love: :love: :love: :love:
> 
> 
> desolé du retard ce metin
> ...


 
Miam, juste ce qu'il me faut pour commencer cette semaine.  Merci. 

Bonne semaine à tous les frapadingues de MacGé.


----------



## loustic (18 Octobre 2004)

Il est bien tard !
Mais jamais trop tard pour...
Donc Bonjour tous.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

*bonjour  tousss :love::love:*

  une nouvelle journée se leve , un petit dej est pret........









  bonne journée a tous !!!!!!!:love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Octobre 2004)

... bonjour robertav et une belle journée toute lumineuse pour toi !!!!!!!  
et bonjour à toutes celles et ceux qui suivront !!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

une journée lumineuse surement mais pas par le soleil    

grosse pluie.......zut alors , les petits anges farceurs n'ont  pas vu que j'ai deja pris une douche ce matin?     :love:


----------



## piro (19 Octobre 2004)

bonne journee a tous 
la journee est un peu grise comme mon humeur je trouve


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> bonne journee a tous
> la journee est un peu grise comme mon humeur je trouve



en attendant je t'envoie un bisouxx :love:  :love: 
et plus tard un coupbul si tu reste sage !!


----------



## Luc G (19 Octobre 2004)

Travailleuses, travailleurs, salut (et pensez à faire de la place à Modern Thing qui rejoint notre cohorte de besogneux   bon, peut-être pas ce matin, mais faut s'entraîner).

Pendant la nuit, le vent d'Espagne est venu affoler le thermomètre et comme il n'a pas encore amené ses citernes, c'est, pour l'instant une belle journée de printemps   (soleil et 20°)


----------



## piro (19 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Travailleuses, travailleurs, salut (et pensez à faire de la place à Modern Thing qui rejoint notre cohorte de besogneux   bon, peut-être pas ce matin, mais faut s'entraîner).



une petite pensee pour modern thing 






courage


----------



## macelene (19 Octobre 2004)

Tu disais Luc     Vent d'Espagne tout chaud     ici le ciel est bien gris foncé... il va nous tomber sur la tête... Mais quelques culottes de gendarmes toutes bleues...  :style:

bongiorno   Ragazzaaaass  i Ragazzooos  :love:


----------



## lumai (19 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde !!! 

(la couleur c'est pour finir de vous réveiller... :rateau: )



Et félicitation Modern !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> une peau de chamois offerte par Ferrari©.[/i]
> :love:  :love:  :love:




enzo t'as offert une peau pour lustrer ta trottinette??      :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

BooOOOOoonjouuUUUuur






Ce matin depuis la fenêtre du salon tout en cherchant des chaussures pointure 25 je voyais ça :







 Du coup je suis d'une super bonne humeur, et comme je suis (aussi) généreuse  (autopromo on)  je partage !   

Bonne journée à tous et particulièrement à ceux qui en ont besoin


----------



## mado (19 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> BooOOOOoonjouuUUUuur
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bonjour Lorna.

C'est pour être sûre qu'on vienne à Pau, hein?  
Tu as bien raison.
C'est magnifique.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Lorna.
> 
> C'est pour être sûre qu'on vienne à Pau, hein?
> Tu as bien raison.
> C'est magnifique.



  

Salut Madonna !


----------



## Lio70 (19 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour à tous! Bien dormi, Lorna? Pas de traumatisme sur le Toubarvert hier ?


----------



## yvos (19 Octobre 2004)

Salam aleikum   

yo aujourd'hui c'est mon anniv' alors les coudbouls sont les bienvenus (et les croissants de Roberta aussi   )


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous! Bien dormi, Lorna? Pas de traumatisme sur le Toubarvert hier ?



Piouuuuf m'en parle pas ! :sick:

des cauchemars, j'vous dis, des cauchemars !!! :affraid:




   Joyeux Anniversaire Yvos !!


----------



## yvos (19 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Piouuuuf m'en parle pas ! :sick:
> 
> des cauchemars, j'vous dis, des cauchemars !!! :affraid:
> 
> ...


----------



## Lio70 (19 Octobre 2004)

Bon anniv'. Pour fêter ça, je t'invite à manger une bonne raie au beurre noir.
Heu...


----------



## yvos (19 Octobre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniv'. Pour fêter ça, je t'invite à manger une bonne raie au beurre noir.
> Heu...



on ne touche pas à ma raie


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Octobre 2004)

Bijour tout le monde...

Paix et amour...

(et PAN pour Yvos    beau nénéversaire...   )


----------



## Nephou (19 Octobre 2004)

'jour 'anniv 'tous


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

c'est ici que on poste pour les annif?

arffff , j'ai deja posté ailleur !!!!    

bon annif yvos !!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macelene (19 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Du coup je suis d'une super bonne humeur, et comme je suis (aussi) généreuse  (autopromo on)  je partage !
> 
> Bonne journée à tous et particulièrement à ceux qui en ont besoin



MAgnifique Lorna, ça vaut le coup de se lever à PAu...  :style: :love:


----------



## Luc G (19 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Salam aleikum
> 
> yo aujourd'hui c'est mon anniv' alors les coudbouls sont les bienvenus (et les croissants de Roberta aussi   )




Salut au nouveau vieux


----------



## Nephou (19 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> 'a va ? 'a 'rop de 'oulot ?
> 
> :mouais:




et une motivation inversement proportionelle  :rose: 

 vous


----------



## yvos (19 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut au nouveau vieux



ouah l'autre je suis même pas vieux, j'aime encore jouer aux billes en fin de soirée avec les potes


----------



## Luc G (19 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ouah l'autre je suis même pas vieux, j'aime encore jouer aux billes en fin de soirée avec les potes


ça, ça a rien à voir, je veux bien venir jouer aux billes aussi !


----------



## sylko (19 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour la foule.

Deuxième jour, que je me réveille avec mon 12 pouces, à côté de moi. 

Certains se réveillent avec un bouquin sur le pif.

Le WiFi, je vous jure.  


Excellente journée à tout le monde


----------



## yvos (19 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour la foule.
> 
> Deuxième jour, que je me réveille avec mon 12 pouces, à côté de moi.




si petite ta copine    

elle doit être pratique à emmener en voyage


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour à tous
Moi je me réveille avec un iMac sur la gueule je vous dis pas


----------



## Lio70 (19 Octobre 2004)

Tant que vous ne vous réveillez pas en train de mâcher vos boules Quiès...
OK je sors!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Tant que vous ne vous réveillez pas en train de mâcher vos boules Quiès...
> OK je sors!



sa arrivera un jour, t'inquiete !!!     :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (19 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ....ça vaut le coup de se lever à PAu...


Y'aurait comme une contrepeterie, là, non ?


----------



## molgow (20 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour bonjour 

... et bonne journée à tous


----------



## loustic (20 Octobre 2004)

Allo !
 Il n'y a personne ?    
Bonjour à tous ceux qui vont se lever !   
Et aux autres.


----------



## loustic (20 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour Molgow.
Le forum est ralenti ce matin.
Il a trop dormi.


----------



## piro (20 Octobre 2004)

salut a tous 
bonne journee

le forum a un peu de mal ce matin  :sleep: 
mais c est souvent le cas un mercredi matin


----------



## Lio70 (20 Octobre 2004)

Salut! Bonne journée! Je viens d'aller voir sur le toubarvert mais il n'y avait encore personne. Bon, Madame Roberta, je prendrai deux pains au chocolat et un café crème s'il vous plaît. Comme vous est toujours si bonne avec nous, acceptez ces quelques fleurs...


----------



## Grug (20 Octobre 2004)

bonjour le monde


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Octobre 2004)

Amis d'ici bonjour...

N'oubliez pas... Paix et Amour   

(bon, faut lui donner sa dose de cafeïne ce matin à vbulletin    :mouais: )


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

bonjour     

je remercie lio , unique homme qui  enfin reconnait mon devouement  a vous prerarer des petit dej chaques matins    :love: 

les autres hommes qu'ils prennent exemple !!!!    


la table est preparé    depechez vous, le café refroidi







bonne journée a tous  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Luc G (20 Octobre 2004)

Salut aux matutinaux et matutinales. Et attention, pas trop de confiture sur les claviers. Sinon, après, quand on lit les posts, on croit que c'est du Mackie


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut aux matutinaux et matutinales. Et attention, pas trop de confiture sur les claviers. Sinon, après, quand on lit les posts, on croit que c'est du Mackie



Pour Mackie, comme ça il aura le choix ​






Merci pour le petit déjeuner Robarta 


Bonjour à toutes et à tous  Que cette journée soit la meilleure possible pour vous


----------



## sylko (20 Octobre 2004)

Excellente journée, à la déjà très nombreuse chambrée.  

Robertav, je ne bois que de l'Ovomaltine, le matin.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Excellente journée, à la déjà très nombreuse chambrée.
> 
> Robertav, je ne bois que de l'Ovomaltine, le matin.




pffffff jamais contents ces hommes !!!!!    

on leur donne un croissant et voila qui demandent le gateau en entier    

pour etre sure voila, je suis vite allée au magasin et j'ai tout pris







*ce sera tout MONSIEUR ?*


bonne journée  toi aussi et m'oublie pas au dejeuner      :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Nephou (20 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour à tous, je suis content de me lever tôt pour annoncer à la terre entière que Air liquide Hellas vend du CO2 à Coca-Cola dans des bouteilles PRESTOP.

Enfin, dans deux jour c'est le week-end


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour à toutes et tous, naseuses et naseux de tous poils !!!!!!!    
Que cette journée pourtant grise et pluvieuse vous apporte joie et bonheur !!! :rateau:  :love:


----------



## bebert (20 Octobre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous, je suis content de me lever tôt pour annoncer à la terre entière que Air liquide Hellas vend du CO2 à Coca-Cola dans des bouteilles PRESTOP.



Youpi !!! Mon prochain coca, je le boirais à ta santé !  

Bonne journée ! :love:


----------



## lumai (20 Octobre 2004)

_Bonjour Toulmonde !!! _


----------



## steinway (20 Octobre 2004)

bonjour a ts !!!

bon appetit a ceux qui n ont pas encore mange !!!


----------



## Nephou (20 Octobre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Youpi !!! Mon prochain coca, je le boirais à ta santé !
> 
> Bonne journée ! :love:


Je ne voudrais pas être à l'origine de ton empoisonnement


----------



## Nephou (20 Octobre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je ne voudrais pas être à l'origine de ton empoisonnement




Surtout que depuis le rachat de Messer on fournit presque tous les pubs britaniques en gaz pour les bières à la pression


----------



## Nephou (20 Octobre 2004)

C'est vrai qu'il y a foule. Je me laisse même aller à une participation que je qualifierai d'intensive si je ne me surveillais pas.


----------



## yvos (20 Octobre 2004)

Salut à tous


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

Kikoo


----------



## poildep (21 Octobre 2004)

onsemarreonseclateonsemarreonseclateonsemarreonseclateonsemarreonseclateonsemarreonseclateonsemarreonseclateonsemarreonseclateonsemarreonseclateonsemarreonseclateonsemarreonseclateonsemarreonseclateonsemarreonseclateonsemarreonseclateonsemarreonseclateonsemarreonseclateonsemarreonseclateonsemarreonseclateonsemarreonseclateonsemarreonseclateonsemarreonseclateonsemarreonseclateonsemarreonseclateonsemarreonseclateonsemarreonseclateonsemarreonseclateonsemarreonseclateonsemarreonseclateonsemarreonseclateonsemarreonseclateonsemarreonseclateonsemarreonseclateonsemarreonseclateonsemarreonseclateonsemarreonseclateonsemarreonseclateonsemarreonseclateonsemarreonseclateonsemarreonseclate


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

vont être dans un état   

bonjour, vous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2004)

Salut poildep ! Bonjour Lemmy !   
et un excellent jeudi à tous ceux qui vont suivre !!!!!!!


----------



## poildep (21 Octobre 2004)

"c'est toi qui m'empêche d'aller au lit   tu écris tjrs après moi  "


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

salut à toi, TheBig 

bonnes frites


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonnes frites



    Merci Lemmy !!!!   
... on dirait que je les "sens" déjà !!!!!!!    :love:


----------



## Lio70 (21 Octobre 2004)

En forme, le poil, ce matin! 
Salut tout le monde, je vous souhate une excellente journée! Ah, TheBig est déjà debout. Il attend frénétiquement ses frites du jeudi! 
a+  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

*Bonjour  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: *



alors on se reveille ? vite vite, il est presque 8h , le chef nous attend de pied ferme 

pour ma part il peut attendre, d'abord mon café    

















*bonne journée a tous * :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour à tous


----------



## sylko (21 Octobre 2004)

C'est moi le chef. Je n'ai pas de problèmes. 

Bonjour tout le monde. 

Pour faire saliver TheBig.


----------



## poildep (21 Octobre 2004)

ben moi je viens de me bouffer une frisée aux lardons :love:


----------



## semac (21 Octobre 2004)

bonjour à tous !
et bonne journée, une de moins avant le week-end !!


----------



## Luc G (21 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> d'abord mon café




Il est pas venu tout seul ! Chaque fois que tu prends un café, tu t'envoies tout ça ???    

Qu'est-ce que ce doit être quand tu prends un petit déjeuner !   

Bonjour tout le monde. TheBig et Lemmy, je vous laisse ranger la cuisine    C'est bien joli les frites mais faudrait voir à ne pas mettre de l'huile partout, je viens de battre le record du 5 mètres patinage de vitesse et par la même occasion, je vous annonce qu'il faut changer la porte du frigo : maintenant, il y a mon portrait dessus et c'est pas terrible comme déco.


----------



## poildep (21 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde !
> *Bien dormi ??*
> :love:


 que dire ?.. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Il est pas venu tout seul ! Chaque fois que tu prends un café, tu t'envoies tout ça ???
> 
> Qu'est-ce que ce doit être quand tu prends un petit déjeuner !
> 
> je vous annonce qu'il faut changer la porte du frigo : maintenant, il y a mon portrait dessus et c'est pas terrible comme déco.




ben non, le café pour moi ; les kilos pour vous !!!    

dis tu voudrais pas venir chez moi faire un peu de patinage ?
moi je commence a en avoir marrre du frigo tache de vache
ton portrait dessus serait plus original      :love:


----------



## piro (21 Octobre 2004)

salut a tous bonne journee 





un petit café pour les couche-tards


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ce que tu veux, d' t' façons tu laisses ici des traces de ton insomnie chronique, mon ami !






roberto on doit lui faire comprendre que le soir c'est la *tisane*
et pas un café tres noir qu'il faut prendre apres le dessert !!!!   

tu crois qu'il est irremediablement fichu?
pas d'espoir de le remettre sur la bonne voie?     



piro hummmm , il est bon ce cappuccino là !!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## yvos (21 Octobre 2004)

Salut à tous, il fait beau sur Panam', superbe lumière sur la défense, une belle journée de...flood en perspective


----------



## Cillian (21 Octobre 2004)

*Bon, **Bon, **Bon, **Booonnnnjooouuurrr !*

*On est de bonne bonne bonne, bonne humeur ce matin *


----------



## loustic (21 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour à tous.
 
La vue de ces frites industrielles
et de la table de petit déjeuner couverte
d' amuse-gueule sélectionnés pour bobohs
me fait bobo à l'oeil et à l'estomac.   
Je retourne au lit !!!


----------



## Luc G (21 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben non, le café pour moi ; les kilos pour vous !!!



Te tracasse pas : quand je vois passer un cassoulet, je ne fais pas de détours mais c'est pas pour ça que je prends des kilos, je dois brûler beaucoup.


----------



## sylko (22 Octobre 2004)

Excellente journée à tout le monde. 

C'est vendrediiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssss!


----------



## Lio70 (22 Octobre 2004)

Excellente journée à tous!


----------



## goonie (22 Octobre 2004)

Bonne journée à tout le monde  

Un petit dernier coup de collier et c'est le week-end


----------



## jeanba3000 (22 Octobre 2004)

Salut les gens

Je n'ai pas regardé toutes les pages précédentes, mais visiblement il n'y a que des lève-tôt par ici. 

Moi je ne sait pas encore si je vais me pieuter et quand, pas encore décidé. Je viens de finir Hana-bi de Kitano, c'est un superbe film.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour à tous


----------



## fwedo (22 Octobre 2004)

salut salut, bonne journee a tous


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

*Bonjour a tous !!!    *


ce matin je suis fatiguéééééé  :rose:  :rose: 
une vrai zombi poil de carotte , 2 fente bleu a la place des yeux ,
qui deambule dans la rue ammener fiston a l'ecole   

ce matin il vous faudra vous contenter d'un (bon) café
dans une tasse ideuse !!!  









on sent que les fetes de noel commencent a approcher
en ville ils sont en train de mettre en place les guirlande lumineuse    

d'un coup, meme endormie, j'ai souri comme un enfant 
emerveillé du spectacle    


bonne journée a tous  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## semac (22 Octobre 2004)

salut tout le monde

coucou Robertav


----------



## piro (22 Octobre 2004)

salut a tous 
le week end approche courage


----------



## lumai (22 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour !!! 

_
Fait beau aujourd'hui en plus_ :love:


----------



## semac (22 Octobre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour !!!
> 
> _
> Fait beau aujourd'hui en plus_ :love:



 coucou Lumai


----------



## yvos (22 Octobre 2004)

salut les poulettes


----------



## Lio70 (23 Octobre 2004)

Une fois n'est pas coutume; aujourd'hui c'est moi qui vous invite pour le petit déjeûner. Bon week-end


----------



## ginette107 (23 Octobre 2004)

*Merci:love:

 Bon weekend à tous Pour moi, un petit week-end à cheval:love: ça faisait longtemps
*


----------



## sylko (23 Octobre 2004)

Bonne journée à toute la chambrée.

Merci pour l'invitation Lio.


----------



## yvos (23 Octobre 2004)

salut à tous 


j'ai maaaaaaaaaaal au crââaaaaaaaaaaane


----------



## sylko (23 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> salut à tous
> 
> 
> j'ai maaaaaaaaaaal au crââaaaaaaaaaaane



C'est bon pour ce que tu as.


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

coucou tout le monde


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2004)

*:love::love::love:bonjour !! :love:  :love:  :love: *


merciiiii Lio      

le petit preparé par les soins de lio 
j'ammene un petit bouquet de fleurs
chaques convives qui viendra pourra repartir avec une fleur  :love: 








* bon w.e. a tousssss  :love:  :love:  :love: *


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

coucou Robertav, j'adore tes petites attentions du matin, pour nous zombis grincheux  :love:


----------



## Lio70 (23 Octobre 2004)

J'ai essayé de préparer moi-même un peu de chocolat suisse, ce matin, pour changer du belge. Vous m'en direz des nouvelles.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> coucou Robertav, j'adore tes petites attentions du matin, pour nous zombis grincheux  :love:




je tiens a preciser aux zombies que les fleurs c'est  pour la beauté des yeux
le bouquet n'est pas commestible  :love:  :love:  :love: 


ceci dit ; pour le mal de crane et qui n'a pas de contreindications a l'aspirine
solupsan est radicale contre les maux de tete    :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé de préparer moi-même un peu de chocolat suisse, ce matin, pour changer du belge. Vous m'en direz des nouvelles.




hooooooo !!!!!!!    

t'as osé toucher (pour pas dire tatouiller ) la femme de sylko ???   


prepare vite un sac et un aller sans retour dans le coins le plus caché de la terre !!     :love:


----------



## semac (23 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je tiens a preciser aux zombies que les fleurs c'est  pour la beauté des yeux
> le bouquet n'est pas commestible  :love:  :love:  :love:



tu devrais essayer de manger les roses lorsque tu as mal au crâne !! ça t'arrache tellement la gorge que tu penses plus à ton mal de tête, ça fonctionne à tous les coups    

 :love:


----------



## sylko (23 Octobre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé de préparer moi-même un peu de chocolat suisse, ce matin, pour changer du belge. Vous m'en direz des nouvelles.



Excellent!


----------



## Lio70 (24 Octobre 2004)

Profitez-bien de votre dimanche. Demain c'est le turbin. 
Je me suis levé plus tard que d'habitude ce dimanche Allez, je file acheter mes croissants.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2004)

bonjour      

aujourd'hui pas de petit dej mais des pasticcini  pour 
pour passer un apres midi tranquil devant un feu de cheminé 










bonne dimanche a tous !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2004)

Coucou


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Octobre 2004)

Alors les sinistrés du calbute, y a moins de monde pour claironner le lundi matin hein ??!!!

Y a pas de "gna gna gna diablotins", pas de "gna gna gna croissants" !!

C'est profil bas !

J'adore !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2004)

Arf ! Salut sonny ... moi je suis là !!!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Octobre 2004)

A croire qu'on est que deux à bosser !!!

Si c'est pas malheureux des choses pareilles, entourés de maquettistes et autres artistes en free lance...

Enfin.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2004)

... tous des gros glandeurs de haut vol !!!!!!!! :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Octobre 2004)

J'te foutrais tout ça dans des foyers éducatifs fermés moi...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2004)

... tiens ! moi par exemple ... je suis arrivé à 5H30 ! juste le temps de saluer le drapeau américain qui trône dans l'entrée, de chanter l'hymne avec la main posé sur le coeur et 5 minutes après, j'étais déjà en train de bosser comme un taré !   :love:


----------



## loustic (25 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour Sonny, Bonjour TheBig.   
Alors tous les autres engourdis, il serait temps de vous dégourdir !   
D'abord un peu de gym : et un et deux et troaaaa !...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Octobre 2004)

Me voilà au boulot...

La salle blanche déborde déjà d'activité, mais dans mon bureau comme dans les autres, tout est encore noir...

C'est l'heure de....



.....

.....

.....

*JOHNNY WINTER !!!!! *

*   *


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour à tous


----------



## cemonvelo (25 Octobre 2004)

bonjour


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Sonny ?*
> :mouais:
> 
> _Ça va aller ?_
> ...


 
Toi, ou tu cherches les emmerdes ou j'm'y connais pas !!

Alors tu vas commencer par tomber le futal, et aprés on verra c'qu'on peut faire pour toi...


----------



## rezba (25 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas quelle joie de vivre, _quelle fraicheur souriante._




Rendez-vous compte, il n'a même pas mordu le doc, tout à l'heure. Amoureux, Sonny ?
  :love:


----------



## semac (25 Octobre 2004)

b'jour tout le monde... bon je ne suis pas encore parti au boulot, je ne vais pas tarder ! mais qu'est-ce que je n'ai pas envie d'y aller   :mouais:


----------



## piro (25 Octobre 2004)

bonjour a tous 
une petite pensée à tous ceux qui ont le courage de se lever en ce premier jour des vacances


----------



## bebert (25 Octobre 2004)

Nases du matin, chagrin. Nases du soir, espoir... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2004)

bonjour     


nous voila , une semaine commence.....

pour ma part je suis gatée, les enfants en vacances  , la pluie au rdv et un rhume 

le petit dej le voila    










bonne journée a tousssss !!!!!!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sylko (25 Octobre 2004)

Bon début de semaine à tout le monde.  

Merci pour le p'tit déj, Roberta.


----------



## lumai (25 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

>




Merci Roberta !   
_De quoi bien commencer la journée !_ 


Bonne semaine à tous !!!


----------



## yvos (25 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> 
> 
> nous voila , une semaine commence.....
> ...



ah ouais la c'est la grande classe!

Bonjour à tous et bonne semaine!


----------



## loustic (25 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bonjour Robertav.

Et bonjour les caries !   

Es-tu subventionnée par les dentistes ?


----------



## Foguenne (25 Octobre 2004)

Bonne journée et bonne semaine à tous.
Cette fois, c'est sur, les vacances sont déjà loin.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Robertav.
> 
> Et bonjour les caries !
> 
> Es-tu subventionnée par les dentistes ?




et voila ; on a decouvert le *raleur du lundi *


----------



## semac (25 Octobre 2004)

bonjour tout le monde, je ne sais plus ssi je vous ai salué ce matin, alors dans le doute... mieux vaut 2 fois qu'une :love:


----------



## Grug (25 Octobre 2004)

je suis de bonne, bonne humeur ce matin, y'a des matins comme ça


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Nases du matin, chagrin. Nases du soir, espoir... :love:


Recrute une douzaine de gars bien baraqués pour former une équipe de naseurs de combat ... postuler ici !!!!
 :rateau:


----------



## Grug (25 Octobre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Recrute une douzaine de gars bien baraqués pour former une équipe de naseurs de combat ... postuler ici !!!!
> :rateau:


 si il faut des naseurs, quopi de mieux qu'un poisson


----------



## piro (26 Octobre 2004)

salut  tous en ce mardi matin
c ets dur de partir bosser quand tout le monde est en vacances

un peu de viennoiseries pour se donner du courage


----------



## Foguenne (26 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *... Dernière minute :*
> Robertav pense à tout, elle va venir prendre le p'tit déj' avec nous en mono-kini-mini-râloveli vert blanc et rouge, _je dis ça pour les affamés !_
> 
> :rose:  :love:



MiamMiam !!!     

Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## sylko (26 Octobre 2004)

Excellente journée à tout le monde...   

Aujourd'hui, c'est moi qui régale.


----------



## semac (26 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde, encore une journée noire qui s'annonce !!  oh et puis ces croissants aux rillettes dès le matin !!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

*bonjour a tous !!!     *


merci piro, merci sylko pour les delicieux croissants   


desolé pour le retard mais suis bien enrhumé le matin
mais voila , j'ai quand meme preparé le café ......sans microbes !!  









bonne journée a tous !!!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## yvos (26 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bonjour a tous !!!     *
> 
> 
> merci piro, merci sylko pour les delicieux croissants
> ...



super, il en reste encore?


salut à tous


----------



## bebert (26 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour et bonne pluie ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> super, il en reste encore?



sers toi ,cette cafet est branché en permanence.........autre chose??


----------



## Lio70 (26 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sers toi ,cette cafet est branché en permanence.........autre chose??


Y'a pas que ça qui soit branché en permanence. Robertav, enlève cette paille de ton nez, tu mets de la poudre partout.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

non devant le balcon, ......en string.......

pour lustrer la vue au mon petit vieux voisin !!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Robertav, enlève cette paille de ton nez, tu mets de la poudre partout.





ha non pas possible , je prend pas de sucre fin 
je ne prend que des sucrette en pilule !!!


----------



## semac (26 Octobre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour et bonne pluie ! :love:


ah bah non grand soleil ici en Bretagne, si si vous avez bien entendu grand soleil en bretagne  y'en a que ça surprend


----------



## bebert (26 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ah bah non grand soleil ici en Bretagne, si si vous avez bien entendu grand soleil en bretagne  y'en a que ça surprend



C'est le début de l'apocalypse !!! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## semac (26 Octobre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> C'est le début de l'apocalypse !!! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


mouaaarf  Parigot va


----------



## bebert (26 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> mouaaarf  Parigot va



 L'ultime insulte ! Je suis pas un parigot !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous !

 :sleep: bon je crois que je vais prendre un (autre) p'tit café (sans croissant merci) ... va falloir que je me dope en caféine aujourd'hui  :mouais: 

Bonne journée ensoleillée ou non !


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Octobre 2004)

tout le monde.
Ca fait plaisir de se réveiller le matin et de voir qu'il y a plus personne à la maison parce qu'ils sont tous au boulot :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (26 Octobre 2004)

Hello everybody

 

Pas de croissants merci.

Juste un p'tite tasse avec un demi-sucre (oui, je sais, j'suis chiant)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Hello everybody
> 
> 
> 
> ...




voila du sucre en poudre 









*sa t'evitera l'effort de casser la tablette !     *


----------



## semac (26 Octobre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde.
> Ca fait plaisir de se réveiller le matin et de voir qu'il y a plus personne à la maison parce qu'ils sont tous au boulot :love:


RRRrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaa je rêve tes en vacance !!!!   salopiaud


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Octobre 2004)

Bon ça peu plus durer cette histoire...
J'ai pris 3 ou 4 kilos en venant dans ce thread le matin.... pfffff

Donc à partir de demain... biscottes, fromage blanc 0% et fruits... et fini le sucre    

Bonne journée tout le monde...


----------



## Grug (26 Octobre 2004)

:affraid:
pour la premiere fois cette année c'est l'hivers.
un truc dans la lumiere, mais pas de doute, le froid est là.
il fait beau mais c'est l'hivers.
(oui, c'est bon, je vais m'en remettre   )


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Bon ça peu plus durer cette histoire...
> J'ai pris 3 ou 4 kilos en venant dans ce thread le matin.... pfffff
> 
> Donc à partir de demain... biscottes, fromage blanc 0% et fruits... et fini le sucre
> ...




oki , le message a eté compris


----------



## piro (26 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Bon ça peu plus durer cette histoire...
> J'ai pris 3 ou 4 kilos en venant dans ce thread le matin.... pfffff
> 
> Donc à partir de demain... biscottes, fromage blanc 0% et fruits... et fini le sucre
> ...



allez courage mon concombre
dits toi que cet ete tu pourras frimer en maillot 2 pièces


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> allez courage mon concombre
> dits toi que cet ete tu pourras frimer en maillot 2 pièces



   
merci piro   

PS : ok pour le 2 piéces.. mais pas en version string...  :rateau:


----------



## piro (27 Octobre 2004)

salut a tous en ce mercredi matin
 :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: 

c est vraiment trop dur de se lever ces derniers temps


----------



## mado (27 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> salut a tous en ce mercredi matin
> :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:
> 
> c est vraiment trop dur de se lever ces derniers temps


 Oui, un peu dur ce matin.
 Un autre café, peut-être?


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Octobre 2004)

Moi ça fait une demi heure que j'suis au boulot, j'ai déjà réussi à faire chier pas mal de gens...

Le secret ???

La coke.


----------



## sylko (27 Octobre 2004)

Bonne journée à tout le monde.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2004)

bonjour      



je viens de me lever , une nuit pas possible j'ai passé!! :sleep:  :sleep: 

hier soir une demi heure avant d'aller au lit
la tapette s'est declenché mais......pas de souris , elle a eté plus rapide


resultat: j'ai passé la nuit en explorant la moquette de la chambre
de peur de voir surgir une souris     

ce matin a 5h30 le sommeil a finalment gagné et la.....
je suis epuisé  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: 


je vais avaler mon 2eme café et je vous souhaite

un tres bon mercredi a tous !!!!!    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## piro (27 Octobre 2004)

les souris c est plus ce que c etait


----------



## yvos (27 Octobre 2004)

salut à tous, le ptit déj est commencé?


----------



## yvos (27 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Tu m'en verses une tasse ?_
> :love:
> 
> :sleep:
> ...




quoi, déjà la retraite?


----------



## cemonvelo (28 Octobre 2004)

bonjour


----------



## sylko (28 Octobre 2004)

Bonne journée à toute la chambrée.


----------



## piro (28 Octobre 2004)

kikoo a tous les léves-tôt en ce jeudi matin


----------



## Lio70 (28 Octobre 2004)

Ah, y'en a quand même quelques-uns qui sont tombés du lit. Bonne journée!


----------



## goonie (28 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour à tout le monde


----------



## Talchan (28 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour,ça commence bien j'ai cramé mes tartines !!


----------



## Foguenne (28 Octobre 2004)

Talchan a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,ça commence bien j'ai cramé mes tartines !!



La vie est cruelle, c'est évident.   
Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Octobre 2004)

Bande de figues !


----------



## Foguenne (28 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bande de figues !



Bonne journée Sonny, bon boulot.


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Octobre 2004)

Il vous en prie...


----------



## Nephou (28 Octobre 2004)

le capital vous salue  

bon quand est-ce qu'on se couche ? :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

*bonjour     :love:  :love:  :love: *


je vous souhaite une tres belle journée


----------



## guytantakul (28 Octobre 2004)

Bonnes figues à tous !


----------



## Grug (28 Octobre 2004)

bonne nuit  :sleep:


 non, ça c'est plus tard


----------



## yvos (28 Octobre 2004)

s'lut


----------



## Juste en passant (28 Octobre 2004)

Hola  


J'ai une bonne et une mauvaise nouvelle.

Par laquelle commencé-je ?

La mauvaise ?

Y fait pas beau.

La bonne ?

On a jamais été aussi proche du WE....

Cool, non ?

Euhh... *ROBERTO !* Alors que tu ne travailles plus, pourquoi te lever si tôt ?  



Ca va mieux Robertav ?


Bonne journée Cemonvelo, Sylko, Piro, Lio, Talchano, Foguenno, Sonnyboyo, Nephou-o, Guytantakulo, Grugo et compagnio....


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Euhh... *ROBERTO !* Alors que tu ne travailles plus, pourquoi te lever si tôt ?
> 
> Ca va mieux Robertav ?



pour le moment pas de vertiges, seul le rhume continue son chemin 

je peux repondre pour roberto ?

la journée apparient a celui qui se leve tot


----------



## macelene (28 Octobre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> le capital vous salue


Un grand  depuis
PAris avec des alternances de gris et de bleu, ça reste encore Une des plus belle Ville du Monde.

Pour tous les PArigots :love:    et tous les autres aussi :love:


----------



## Cillian (28 Octobre 2004)

*Bonjour à tous* 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> la journée apparient a celui qui se leve tot



Et elle profite à celui (celle) qui se couche tard


----------



## loustic (28 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> ...



J'ai une bonne et une mauvaise nouvelle.

Par laquelle commencé-je ?

La bonne ?

- C'est qu'il n'y a pas de mauvaise nouvelle !!!

Ben alors et la mauvaise ?

- C'est qu'il n'y a pas de bonne nouvelle non plus !!!     

Très bonne journée à tous.


----------



## Nephou (28 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Un grand  depuis
> PAris avec des alternances de gris et de bleu, ça reste encore Une des plus belle Ville du Monde.
> 
> Pour tous les PArigots :love:    et tous les autres aussi :love:


:love: je regarde par la fenêtre à tout hasard  non rien que les arbres, le quai et la seine


----------



## Lio70 (28 Octobre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> :love: je regarde par la fenêtre à tout hasard  non rien que les arbres, le quai et la seine


Et macelene, qui flotte, immobile, au gré du courant.


----------



## nato kino (28 Octobre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Et macelene, qui flotte, immobile, au gré du courant.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

Bien le bonjour avec du retard


----------



## poildep (29 Octobre 2004)

toujours pas dormi... mais en pleine forme  Bonjour tout le monde !!!!!


----------



## Luc G (29 Octobre 2004)

Debout les crabes, la marée monte !

Je rentre de quelques jours de vacances et qu'est-ce que je vois : personne sur le pont à cette heure, certains auraient-ils déjà commencé leur hibenation ?


----------



## piro (29 Octobre 2004)

bonjour a tous 
derniere ligne droite avant un week end de 3 jours
 :love:  :love:


----------



## Luc G (29 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> toujours pas dormi... mais en pleine forme  Bonjour tout le monde !!!!!



Le temps que je poste et en voilà au moins un de debout. Salut poildep


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

:love:
Salut les filles, belle journée à toutes !​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

*bonjour a tous * :love:  :love:  :love: 


apres une nuit a chercher le bon sommeil
me voila avec le petit dej








bonne journée a tous :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Grug (29 Octobre 2004)

salut gars


----------



## yvos (29 Octobre 2004)

Salut les poulettes,  

j'me barre à St Malo dans 3h.   

C'est nickel,

Yo


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Octobre 2004)

Salut tout le monde, plus que 4 jours avant la fin des vacances :mouais:


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Octobre 2004)

Des vacances ? où ça


----------



## Juste en passant (29 Octobre 2004)

Lus'


Assav ?


----------



## Nephou (29 Octobre 2004)

:jefaislesvitres: bonjour toutes et tous kof kof


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> :jefaislesvitres: bonjour toutes et tous kof kof



tu viens aussi faire les miennes?

promis, j'exigerais pas le kilt !!!      :love:


----------



## Nephou (29 Octobre 2004)

tu te prives de la vision de ma toison rousse masi bon, c'est ton choix :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> tu te prives de la vision de ma toison rousse masi bon, c'est ton choix :rateau:



d'abord les vitres.... pour le reste on verra ensuite !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Des vacances ? où ça


 Fait pas celui qui connaît pas la réponse


----------



## poildep (29 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Et heu... *Les mecs ?*
> 
> 
> ...


 allez Roberto, c'est pas grâve. Y'en a d'autres.


----------



## Juste en passant (29 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> allez Roberto, c'est pas grâve. Y'en a d'autres.


_"Eh Robert rentre chez toi_
_Y a des larmes plein ta bière_
_Le bistrot va fermer_
_Pi tu gonfles la taulière_
_J'croyais qu'un mec en cuir_
_Ça pouvait pas chialer_
_J'pensais même que souffrir_
_Ça pouvais pas t'arriver_
_J'oubliais qu'tes tatouages_
_Et ta lame de couteau_
_C'est surtout un blindage_
_Pour ton c½ur d'artichaut_

_Eh déconne pas Robert_
_Va pas t'tailler les veines_
_Une gonzesse de perdue_
_C'est dix copains qui r'viennent_

_On était tous maqués_
_Quand toi t'étais tous seul_
_Tu disais j'me fais chier_
_Et j'voudrais sauver ma gueule_
_T'as croisé cette nana_
_Qu'était faite pour personne_
_T'as dit elle pour moi_
_Ou alors y a maldonne_
_T'as été un peu vite_
_Pour t'tatouer son prénom_
_A l'endroit où palpite_
_Ton grand c½ur de grand con_

_Eh déconne pas Robert_
_C't'à moi qu'tu fais d'la peine_
_Une gonzesse de perdue_
_C'est dix copains qui r'viennent_

_J'vais dire on est des loups_
_On est fait pour vivre en bande_
_Mais surtout pas en couple_
_Ou alors pas longtemps_
_Nous autres ça fait un bail_
_Qu'on a largué nos p'tites_
_Toi t'es toujours en rade_
_Avec la tienne et tu flippes_
_Eh Robert vivre libre_
_C'est souvent vivre seul_
_Ça fait p't'être mal au bide_
_Mais c'est bon pour la gueule_

_Eh déconne pas Robert_
_Ça sert à rien la haine_
_Une gonzesse de perdue_
_C'est dix copains qui r'viennent_

_Elle est plus amoureuse_
_Robert faut qu'tu t'arraches_
_Elle peut pas être heureuse_
_Dans les bras d'un apache_
_Quand tu lui dis je t'aime_
_Si elle te d'mande du feu_
_si elle a la migraine_
_Dès qu'elle est dans ton pieu_
_Dis lui qu't'es désolé_
_Qu't'as dû t'gourrer de trottoir_
_Quand tu l'as rencontrée_
_T'as dû t'tromper d'histoire_

_Eh déconne pas Robert_
_Va pas t'tailler les veines_
_Une gonzesse de perdue_
_C'est dix copains qui r'viennent_

_Eh déconne pas Robert_
_Ça sert à rien la haine_
_Une gonzesse de perdue_
_C'est dix copains qui r'viennent_

_Eh déconne pas Robert_
_C't'à moi qu'tu fais d'la peine_
_Une gonzesse de perdue_
_C'est dix copains qui r'viennent"_

Librement adapté de Renaud, *Manu*


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2004)

*:love:  :love:  :love:bonjour  :love:  :love:  :love: ​*

nous voila avec un long w.e. devant nous

on commence pour un bon petit dej, 
la suite du programme on verra plus tard 











*je vous souhaite une tres tres tres bonne journée !!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: *


----------



## sylko (30 Octobre 2004)

Bonne journée à tout le monde.

Il en reste encore un peu dans le paquet. Servez-vous.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère le thé et le pain aux céréales de mon voisin et la confiture de ma mère aux abricots de chez elle, les meilleurs du monde, et un _Yaourt-pot-de-verre_, et comme d'ailleurs j'ai fini depuis longtemps, *je vous salue* !
> 
> :love:





mais bien sur !!!! :mouais: 

que fait tu alors ici a lorgner sur le petit dej des autres?  

sonne chez ton voisin, prend le thé et le pain , 
embarque les 2 bambins et va voir ta maman 

oublie pas de passer l'aspirateur et de ranger en partant , 
tu sais bien que maman supporte pas ton bordel !!!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (31 Octobre 2004)

Aujourd'hui, grâce au changement d'heure, je me suis levé tôt ! 

Bon week-end prolongé à tous


----------



## Foguenne (31 Octobre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, grâce au changement d'heure, je me suis levé tôt !
> 
> Bon week-end prolongé à tous



Toi aussi.   

Par contre w-e prolongé de boulot pour moi.


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

l'inconvénient c'est que ce soir à 18h poufff tout le monde dans le noir  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2004)

bonjour a tous !!!     

je vous souhaite une tres bonne journée et....
n'oubliez pas de m'envoyer des bonbons   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Octobre 2004)

:sleep: 

Bonne journée à toutes et à tous  Ici temps gris 

Merci pour le gâteau au chocolat et non à la citrouille :sick:  Voilà les bonbons si ça ne te suffit pas tu le dis


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (31 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:
> 
> Bonne journée à toutes et à tous  Ici temps gris



 

Ici il fait beau c'est-à-dire que le temps est simplement gris


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:
> 
> Bonne journée à toutes et à tous  Ici temps gris


et un petit coup de boule pour compenser le temps maussade


----------



## Dark Templar (31 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> et un petit coup de boule pour compenser le temps maussade


 Chez moi il fait moche tout le temps


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi il fait moche tout le temps


j'aurai vraiment aimé, mais "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Dark Templar."


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Novembre 2004)

Putain si c'est pas malheurueux d'être debout si tot...


----------



## Juste en passant (1 Novembre 2004)

A toutes et à tous, je vous souhaite une bonne fête, ainsi qu'à vos chers disparus


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> A toutes et à tous, je vous souhaite une bonne fête, ainsi qu'à vos chers disparus



Aujourd'hui c'est la fête de tous les saints. La "fête" des morts c'est demain.


----------



## Juste en passant (1 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui c'est la fête de tous les saints. La "fête" des morts c'est demain.



Pas au Mexique.

Sorry


----------



## sylko (1 Novembre 2004)

Arghhhh! C'est lundi. Et il y en a qui bossent.  

Moi, par exemple. 


Bonne journée aux veinard(e)s ...et aux autres.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Ah oui tiens *c'est vrai...*
> 
> 
> ...



Une petite mort cela serait parfait pour toi Eros & Thanatos en même temps


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Pas au Mexique.
> 
> Sorry



Effectivement cela a l'air assez festif même : la tequila au cimetière


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Putain si c'est pas malheurueux d'être debout si tot...


'lut sonny !!
je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi !
c'est la pleine ou quoi ?  8h30 debout et toute la nuit sur la béquille :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Novembre 2004)

Ben plus sommeil, plein de trucs à penser, déménagement, et gna gna gna...


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> et gna gna gna...


t'as tes menstruations ??!!??


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2004)

Un petit bonjour malgrè le retard


----------



## piro (2 Novembre 2004)

salut a tous en ce mardi un peu gris qui annonce le debut de semaine


----------



## Nephou (2 Novembre 2004)

troiz'

oui c'est un peu puéril mais j'ai rarement l'occasion de souhaiter bonjour si tôt 

et :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Novembre 2004)

Bon j'suis dernier mais je viens pas de me lever...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

:love:  :love: *bonjour ! :love:  :love: *​

le voila votre petit dej   










*bonne journée a tous !!!* :love:


----------



## Nephou (2 Novembre 2004)

Le truc c'est que quand je commence tôt c'est pour faire des truc "super inmportants" qui nécessitent une mobilisation constante de mon attention et de mes moyens intellectuels et  techniques.

Aujourd'hui je suis arrivé trop tôt on dirait...

mais c'est tellement un plaisir de se lever à 5 h 30 quand sa femme dort à poings fermés et se retourne et s'étale pour profiter de toute la largeur et la chaleur du lit...

bon ben y'a un communiqué sur le feu faut pas qu'il déborde


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Te justifie pas.*
> C'est ridicule à la fin, _ta façon de te justifier sans arrêt comme ça._


Tu vas la planter Jacques Faizant ?


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Novembre 2004)

T'as de la chance que je sois pas énervé...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Novembre 2004)

Bon... mais c'est vraiment pour te faire plaisir...

Allez, tombe le futal....

ZIP...


----------



## Luc G (2 Novembre 2004)

Salut les matutinaux, le soleil sur le Canigou enfin enneigé, ça consolerait presque d'être au boulot


----------



## Juste en passant (2 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ben ouais, _vu que ça usine à donf._
> Faut bien !


Euh....Juste comme ça,...... en passant, ........, une petite date à nous annoncer ? :rose:


----------



## poildep (3 Novembre 2004)

bonjour.

Matinée à suspense...

Enfin, apparemment, pas tant que ça. :mouais:


----------



## poildep (3 Novembre 2004)

tiens ? Voilà Roberto


----------



## semac (3 Novembre 2004)

Bonne journée Roberto, et bon goûter avec les mamans, heuuu les enfants  

Bonne journée à tous
et n'oubliez pas aujourd'hui cela fait 1 an que je suis un accroc de MacG !!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

*      bonjour !!!!!!     

*


voila le petit dej , la je suis pas vraiment reveimmé mais.....sa viendra !!









*roberto où t'as vu que j'ai des tasses a fleurs ?
surement pas chez moi, tu te trompe de maitresse là     *


----------



## loustic (3 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Salut Poildep, salut les z'autres !
> 
> *Je vous souhaite une bonne humeur comparable à la mienne... !*
> :love:
> :love::love::love:


Bonjour à tous !   
Bonjour à la bonne humeur !   
Qu'elle règne partout !


----------



## poildep (3 Novembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !
> Bonjour à la bonne humeur !
> Qu'elle règne partout !


 :mouais: qu'elle règne, qu'elle règne...


----------



## loustic (3 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Salut Poildep, salut les z'autres !
> 
> *Je vous souhaite une bonne humeur comparable à la mienne... !*
> :love:
> :love::love::love:


Bonjour à tous !   
Bonjour à la bonne humeur !   
Qu'elle règne partout !


----------



## poildep (3 Novembre 2004)

ça va on a compris !!!


----------



## Foguenne (3 Novembre 2004)

Ben voilà une journée ou ça va discuter, beaucoup discuter.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà une journée ou ça va discuter, beaucoup discuter.



t'es encore en vacance?    :love:


----------



## poildep (3 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà une journée ou ça va discuter, beaucoup discuter.


 ça changera pas grand chose... :mouais:


----------



## Nephou (3 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous

[apparté]
_Rob, je viens de remarquer que Air Liquide fait le pont, ça va être bon pour le ménage_
[/apparté]

et merci pour vos bonnes humeurs et entrains (sans parler du panier garni quotidien)


----------



## sylko (3 Novembre 2004)

Excellente journée à tout le monde...


----------



## Foguenne (3 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça changera pas grand chose... :mouais:



Je ne parlais pas de tes posts.    
Il y a d'autres soucis dans le monde.


----------



## piro (3 Novembre 2004)

salut a tous en ce jour qui s annonce assez sombre


----------



## dool (3 Novembre 2004)

juste un coucou a vous par ici...paske j'ai mal dormi et j'ai encore la tete dans l'aurore là


----------



## poildep (3 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je ne parlais pas de tes posts.
> Il y a d'autres soucis dans le monde.


 moi non plus je ne parlais pas de mes posts.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> salut a tous en ce jour qui s annonce assez sombre



que t'arrive t'il bellissima piro?   

la journée est tristounette , assez grizounine mais c'est pas
suffisant pour decreter un orage !!!


----------



## Foguenne (3 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> moi non plus je ne parlais pas de mes posts.



A bon ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Novembre 2004)

Bonne journée à toutes et à tous


----------



## poildep (3 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> A bon ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Novembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> salut a tous en ce jour qui s annonce assez sombre



Tu pars à "Moskau" ?  

Bonjour à tous


----------



## piro (3 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> que t'arrive t'il bellissima piro?
> 
> la journée est tristounette , assez grizounine mais c'est pas
> suffisant pour decreter un orage !!!



rien de grave rassure toi 
le temps est plutot gris 
et j ai franchement la flemme de bosser ce matin 

c est trop dur de se lever quand les autres sont en vacances


----------



## poildep (3 Novembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> rien de grave rassure toi
> le temps est plutot gris
> et j ai franchement la flemme de bosser ce matin
> 
> c est trop dur de se lever quand les autres sont en vacances


 écoute les infos, ça remonte le moral à donf... :mouais:


----------



## piro (3 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Tu pars à "Moskau" ?
> 
> Bonjour à tous









noooooon tout mais pas ca


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Novembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> noooooon tout mais pas ca



Celle-ci a ma préfèrence


----------



## piro (3 Novembre 2004)

:affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## mado (3 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Tu pars à "Moskau" ?
> 
> Bonjour à tous



Peut-être juste à New York...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Tu pars à "Moskau" ?
> 
> Bonjour à tous



pas vraiment....

je me leve d'ici (le salon ) vers ma droite
a 4m je trouve une double porte
je longe le couloir , 2eme porte a gauche
je rentre : la cuisine   VIVE le micro onde, VIVE le café !!!!

peut etre que en sortant je continue ma route dans le couloir
porte suivante : chambre de fifille


haa nan il est seulement 9h20 encore trop tot pour la reveiller


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être juste à New York...



Bonjour à vous,

Attention la crise de la mode a atteint New York (The Frank & Walters)

C'est pour prendre Manhattan ?

Vous pourriez les rencontrer : ce sont les Poupées de New York






Bonne journée.


----------



## lumai (3 Novembre 2004)

*Bon mercredi à tous !!!*


----------



## Juste en passant (3 Novembre 2004)

Merci  

Bon mercredi à toi et à vous autres, passeuses & passeurs de l'aurore....


----------



## macelene (3 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> bonjour.
> Matinée à suspense...
> Enfin, apparemment, pas tant que ça. :mouais:



Notre noctambule a ouvert le jour...    :style:



*Un grand  à vous Toutes et Tous :love:*


----------



## loustic (3 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça va on a compris !!!


Excuse !
Le vbulletin avait le hoquet ce matin !


----------



## Nephou (3 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> *Bon mercredi à tous !!!*


 QUOI !!???

on est déjà mercredi :rateau:


----------



## Grug (3 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> QUOI !!???
> 
> on est déjà mercredi :rateau:


 Encore ?

mais c'est toutes les semaines alors ! :affraid:


----------



## Luc G (3 Novembre 2004)

Salut tout le monde. Je sais, c'est un peu tard    mais j'ai eu tellement de boulot que je n'ai pas trouvé le temps de me connecter. Vivement les vacances.   

(Sinon, ici, il fait encore soleil pour l'instant et le Canigou a ses airs de Fuji-Yama.


----------



## Foguenne (4 Novembre 2004)

Vivement les vacances, effectivement.
Vivement mars donc.   
Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

*bonjour a tous !!!!!!   *

ce matin j'ai plus du café j'ai juste des petits pains choco  :love: 









bonne journée a tous !!!!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 



ps: Paul, les vacances de Noel il faudrait pas les oublier   
c'est bien avant mars


----------



## sylko (4 Novembre 2004)

Mmmm! Miam. 

Merci Roberta. 

Excellente journée à tout le monde.


----------



## Luc G (4 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Vivement les vacances, effectivement.
> Vivement mars donc.



Encore un qui cherche à casser le moral des troupes   

Salut tout le monde, est-ce que vous savez si TheBig s'est échappé avec sa friteuse ?


----------



## yvos (4 Novembre 2004)

salut à tous


----------



## Nephou (4 Novembre 2004)

à tous et bonne journée (même si je suis en passe de devenir un usé de l'aurore)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous

 

C'est une aurore boréale ou quoi ?


----------



## piro (4 Novembre 2004)

salut a tous en cette belle matinee
j en suis a mon 3éme café c est bon signe 
bientot je serais completement eveille


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Novembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> salut a tous en cette belle matinee
> j en suis a mon 3éme café c est bon signe
> bientot je serais completement eveille



au fait "moskau" de "Dchingis kahn" cela m'a fait penser à Moskau du dernier Rammstein


----------



## piro (4 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> au fait "moskau" de "Dchingis kahn" cela m'a fait penser à Moskau du dernier Rammstein



 :love: 
vi en effet j ai vu ca aussi
mais c est pas une reprise

c est dommage


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Novembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> vi en effet j ai vu ca aussi
> mais c est pas une reprise
> 
> c est dommage



en revanche celles du "Stripped" de DM et du "Das Modell" de Kratwerk sont très bien foutues


----------



## poildep (5 Novembre 2004)

bon réveil à tous.


----------



## piro (5 Novembre 2004)

salut poildep et  tous les autres léve-tôt
en ce vendredi matin


----------



## ginette107 (5 Novembre 2004)

bonjour tous 
Excellente journée à vous!!! :love:  

_ps: je me suis levée tôt et je usi en forme bizarre..._


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Novembre 2004)

Ouais, c'est pas normal 

Allez, bonne journée à tous, vivement le demain


----------



## Nephou (5 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous  très dur aujourd'hui mais pour me venger je commence par vous saluer avant de bosser (enfin c'est ce que je voumais faire mais j'ai quand même commencé à mettre en forme le communiqué)

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

*bonjour a tous !!!!!*       


ce matin c'est galere, tout le monde c'est reveillé en retard  :rose: 

le petit dej a eté plus que rapide 







bonne journée a tousssss  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## lumai (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bonjour a tous !!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hummmm  ! Merci Robertav !!! 

 Et puis bon dernier jour de la semaine avant le week-end à tous !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bonjour a tous !!!!!*
> 
> 
> ce matin c'est galere, tout le monde c'est reveillé en retard :rose:
> ...


On s'en tape la queue sur le poulailler.


----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On s'en tape la queue sur le poulailler.


 chacun gère sa morning glory à sa façon


----------



## Nephou (5 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On s'en tape la queue sur le poulailler.



Arrête ! Tu vas nous exciter les poules


----------



## Juste en passant (5 Novembre 2004)

'jour

C'est quand les vacances ?   

 

Vivement ce soir....


----------



## Nephou (5 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> 'jour
> C'est quand les vacances ?



dans un mois et demi pourquoi ?


----------



## Luc G (5 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous  très dur aujourd'hui mais pour me venger je commence par vous saluer avant de bosser (enfin c'est ce que je voumais faire mais j'ai quand même commencé à mettre en forme le communiqué)
> 
> :love:



Mêmes prémisses : c'est dur   

Mais conclusion différentes : j'ai bossé avant de saluer  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2004)

*bonjour*    


aujourd'hui temp grisounet au nord et au centre , 
soleil au sud avec des pointes de 17°


bonne journée a tous et bon we  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Lio70 (6 Novembre 2004)

'jour! 'va?


----------



## mado (6 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bonjour*
> 
> 
> aujourd'hui temp grisounet au nord et au centre ,
> ...




Euh..., c'est pas pour vous embêter, mais ici l'été fait du rab  

A mon avis, y fait déjà plus que 17 dehors   
P't'être aller à la mer, tiens...

 :love:


----------



## Nephou (6 Novembre 2004)

matinée de paresse dans le douce chaleur de corps amoureux, nus ; mon amour est partie pour d'autres _urgences_ et leurs lots de souffrances... rendez-vous demain matin

bon week-end à tous et à bientôt sans doute


----------



## jpmiss (8 Novembre 2004)

Salut les users 







 :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## piro (8 Novembre 2004)

salut a tous en ce lundi
coupure de courant ce matin 
c est difficile de se lever avec un bip strident toutes les minutes

enfin passe ce cap le petit dej attends


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour tous


----------



## Nephou (8 Novembre 2004)

bonjour seul... et les autres


----------



## Luc G (8 Novembre 2004)

Salut matutinaux de tout poil    

PS. JpMiss, t'es sûr que ça va ?


----------



## jpmiss (8 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> PS. JpMiss, t'es sûr que ça va ?



Comme apres 24 h de boulot non-stop  :sleep: 

Mais bon ca y est c'est fini


----------



## semac (8 Novembre 2004)

salut les lève-tôt


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

*bonjour    :love: *









bon debut de semaine a tous !!!!


----------



## rezba (8 Novembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Salut les users
> 
> 
> 
> ...




T'en fais une tête ! 

Je sais, la nuit était courte, et encore plus pour toi.


----------



## yvos (8 Novembre 2004)

salut à tous, c'est reparti pour une (courte) semaine


----------



## poildep (9 Novembre 2004)

Salut les matineux !


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Novembre 2004)

COUCOU les sinistrés du calbute !!!!

GNA GNA GNA


----------



## poildep (9 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez un peu précipité a dit:
			
		

> *Polidep* mon ami !


tu pourrais éditer tes messages correctement. :rateau:

Polidep, non mais des fois 




salut mon Roberto 

_
edit : bon, ça va pour cette fois _


----------



## piro (9 Novembre 2004)

salut a tous en cette belle matinee


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous.


----------



## semac (9 Novembre 2004)

bonne journée à tous


----------



## Luc G (9 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> tu pourrais éditer tes messages correctement. :rateau:
> 
> Polidep, non mais des fois




Te plains pas, t'as échappé à "dépoli"   

Salut tout le monde : petits nuages dans un bleu léger, temps d'automne, la neige au loin sur le Canigou. J'irais bien bader à Peyrepertuse, si je pouvais.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

bonjour a tous      :love: 









bon mardi    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## poildep (9 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Te plains pas, t'as échappé à "dépoli"



- Monsieur Luc G ?

- 6 lettres !

- Monsieur poildep ?

- pas mieux.


----------



## yvos (9 Novembre 2004)

salut à tous!


----------



## poildep (10 Novembre 2004)

Il est déjà 8h22 et personne n'est encore passé dire bonjour ici ?


----------



## Nephou (10 Novembre 2004)

J'avais un communiqué à mettre en ligne alors... bonjour rétrospectif de 7h45 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

bonjour       



en suisse il y a -5°
en france c'est un peu plus chaud  5° dans la journée.....  

apres ce petit passage de meteo , voila le petit dej










bonne journée a tous  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## piro (10 Novembre 2004)

bonne journee a tous 
une belle journee s annonce vu qu elle est la derniere de cette semaine


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> J'avais un communiqué à mettre en ligne alors... bonjour rétrospectif de 7h45 :love:



Je me rappelle qu'à 7h30 j'ai eu l'idée de dire bonjour. Des points de vue intentionnel et rétrospectif, je te devances


----------



## Nephou (10 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je me rappelle qu'à 7h30 j'ai eu l'idée de dire bonjour. Des points de vue intentionnel et rétrospectif, je te devances



damned, grillé   _
tiens, "damné, grilled" ça marche aussi_

[edit*]


			
				message vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Pitchfork.


[/edit]

_*mes frères, un jour la balise [edit] existera_


----------



## poildep (10 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> damned, grillé   _tiens, "damné, grilled" ça marche aussi_


 géniale ta contrepéterie !


----------



## macelene (10 Novembre 2004)

Bon jour tout le monde...


----------



## poildep (10 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> mes frères, un jour la balise [edit] existera



Amen.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon jour tout le monde...



Bonjour 

Demain c'est donc jeudi et hier était mardi


----------



## poildep (10 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Demain c'est donc jeudi et hier était mardi


 n'oublions pas de préciser que c'est le matin et que cet après-midi ce sera l'après midi.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> damned, grillé   _
> tiens, "damné, grilled" ça marche aussi_
> 
> [edit*]
> ...



La même chose : je ne peux pas te bouler. En représailles je vais aller écouter Isabelle Boulay   

C'est dommage que l'on ne puisse pas bouler ses propres posts : à ta place j'aurai boulé mon post (c'est le tien en fait puisque je serai à ta place : le style "clair et concis" a encore frappé). Bon je me comprends sur le coup c'est l'essentiel.


----------



## yvos (10 Novembre 2004)

sabah el fol (matin de jasmin)


----------



## iTof (10 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> 
> 
> 
> ...


> merci Miss  :love: et bonjour aux autres   bonne journée et n'oubliez pas de bosser !


----------



## Luc G (10 Novembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> > merci Miss  :love: et bonjour aux autres   bonne journée et n'oubliez pas de bosser !



Je ne risque pas d'oublier, pour l'heure   

Salut à tous les posteurs, posteuses, postillonneurs et postillonneuses, imposteurs et imposteuses, composteurs et composteuses.   

(C'est bon ?  je peux me lancer dans une campagne électorale ?   )


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Novembre 2004)

Un *GRAND*   à tous


Demain c'est un faux WE. Mais on le prendra quand même, n'est-il pas ?

Au fait, moi je dis plutôt :

_"Damned, I'm played"_

Because, comme dirait JCVD, l'english a des rules quil faut respect..


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> (C'est bon ?  je peux me lancer dans une campagne électorale ?   )



Si on fait un ticket tous les deux, je te promets que l'on deviendra vite les rois du pétrole


----------



## Luc G (12 Novembre 2004)

Salut les tombés du lit. Comment ça, y a personne !    

C'est plutôt révélateur non : on dirait qu'aujourd'hui il y a plus de monde sur les forums techniques qu'au bar. Il ne doit plus rester que les "vrais" travailleurs   , dont, quasiment par hasard et presque à l'insu de mon plein gré, je fais partie pour l'heure.


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2004)

Salut les poulettes, ça swingue?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

bonne journée a tous      :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous



thread des users de l'aurore de l'après midi


----------



## poildep (13 Novembre 2004)

*Debout là d'dans !*​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *Debout là d'dans !*​





voila voilà    * il est où mon café? *   



bonne journée a tous et tres bon we :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Novembre 2004)

gna gna gna...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Novembre 2004)

HEU... NON, MERCI.JE LA PRENDRAI SANS CAFÉ :sleep:


----------



## lumai (13 Novembre 2004)

*Bonjour !!!  *

_He beh on voit que c'est samedi aujourd'hui...._


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> *Bonjour !!!  *




c'est a cette heure que tu te leve?       :love:


----------



## lumai (13 Novembre 2004)

ben...  

 C'est samedi non ???


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> ben...
> 
> C'est samedi non ???




et demain dimanche.......

lundi tu te trouveras a dormir sur le bureau a 10h du mat'       :love:


----------



## Lio70 (13 Novembre 2004)

Merde, la batterie de l'iBook est vide. faut que je sorte du lit pour rebrancher. Au fait, quelle heure est-il?
   
Allez, salle de bain et puis, dehors, pour faire les courses...


----------



## lumai (14 Novembre 2004)

Toc Toc Toc 

 Tout le monde dort encore ???

_Fait beau pourtant

_Bon ben bonne grasse mat' alors !


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

oui... qu'est ce que c'est ? :sleep:


----------



## lumai (14 Novembre 2004)

_*Bon Dimanche !!! *_


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

*merci, à toi aussi*


----------



## FANREM (14 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> je te promets que l'on deviendra vite les rois du pétrole



Pas très flatteur

Je connais au moins un pays - democratique - ou le roi du pétrole et le roi des cons ne font qu'un   

Message edité par Wolinski


----------



## poildep (14 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> *merci, à toi aussi*


*le ferme ! je dors !*


----------



## lumai (14 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *le ferme ! je dors !*


 _trop tard_


----------



## Luc G (14 Novembre 2004)

Salut les quasi-matinaux   Ciel bleu, soleil nickel. Faut dire que ça a bien balayé du côté de la tramontane.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Novembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Pas très flatteur
> 
> Je connais au moins un pays - democratique - ou le roi du pétrole et le roi des cons ne font qu'un
> 
> Message edité par Wolinski



Bonjour d'abord Fanrem

Je faisais allusion au thread où j'essayais de démontrer qu'il n'y aura a jamais de pénurie de pétrole et dans lequel Luc G a été un de mes amicaux contradicteurs.

Le thread est 

ici


----------



## yvos (14 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour d'abord Fanrem
> 
> Je faisais allusion au thread où j'essayais de démontrer qu'il n'y aura a jamais de pénurie de pétrole et dans lequel Luc G a été un de mes amicaux contradicteurs.
> 
> ...



salut chef,

il n'y aura effectivement jamais de pénurie, car, bonne, nouvelle, la fonte de la banquise due en partie au réchauffement climatique va permettre d'exploiter de nouveaux gisements  :mouais:   

yeah


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2004)

FUCK! J'Y CROIS PAS ; IL FAIT MAUVAIS, CE MATIN...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

bonjour      

temp tres froid mais soleil brillant








 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## poildep (14 Novembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> FUCK! J'Y CROIS PAS ; IL FAIT MAUVAIS, CE MATIN...


 Pas un bon jour pour se regarder pousser le bananier.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Pas un bon jour pour se regarder pousser le bananier.



Non, mon Poildep.
Je crois que je vais commencer à démaquiser autour de la maison et crâmer les branches pour pas risquer de finir dans un incendie l'été prochain...
HAVE A NICE DAY


----------



## macelene (14 Novembre 2004)

Les Filles et les Gars...  

Si la tramontane chez LucG s'en est allée, ici le mistral continue de faire tomber les cheminées
 :affraid: 
Mais le ciel est dun bleu si pur. 
Et en Corse, queue de mistral... de gros nuages ? 

Que faire ?  Un bon verre de vin des vignes de mon bioman (; pour Loudjena)) une poëlée de pétoncles au piment d'Espelette ( pour Lorna) et Un  déjeuner tout simple, alors la Vie est rose .
:style:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Les Filles et les Gars...
> 
> Si la tramontane chez LucG s'en est allée, ici le mistral continue de faire tomber les cheminées
> :affraid:
> ...



Haaaaaa! Ca, c'est des saveurs qui me parlent


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2004)

Que faire ?  Un bon verre de vin des vignes de mon bioman (; pour Loudjena)) une poëlée de pétoncles au piment d'Espelette ( pour Lorna) et Un  déjeuner tout simple, alors la Vie est rose .
:style:[/QUOTE]

Haaaaaa! Ca, c'est des saveurs qui me parlent 


... Ooops! deux fois le même message. J'ai merdé :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Novembre 2004)

HELLO!
J'ai encore vu passer l'ami RICORÉ trop tôt sur son p....... de vélo, avec ses pains et ses croissants!
Je lui ai tiré dessus, devant la maison, mais je l'ai loupé.
Celui qui réussit à lui faire la peau (Photo à l'appui), égayera un peu ce thread et sera copieusement boulé en vert...
Salut les Darlings, je pars bosser.
Faites reluire les guns pour cet abruti trop matinal!!!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Novembre 2004)

Alors, quel temps fait il a marseille aujourd'hui mon lapin bleu ?


----------



## Bassman (15 Novembre 2004)

Tient salut Sonny :love:


----------



## yvos (15 Novembre 2004)

salut à tous


----------



## Luc G (15 Novembre 2004)

Salut les damnés du lundi.   

Ici, il fait beau, beaucoup trop froid pour les catalans (sauf ceux de la montagne qui ont l'habitude) pour qui au-dessous de 10°, c'est glacial et en-dessous de 0°C, c'est la fin du monde.


----------



## Luc G (15 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Pas un bon jour pour se regarder pousser le bananier.



Tant de choses si bien dites en si peu de mots, poildep, c'est du grand art.


----------



## lumai (15 Novembre 2004)

_He beh !_ 

  Y en a qui sont restés en week-end apparemment !!!  :love:

  Pour ceux qui l'ont commencée : *Bonne Semaine !!! *


----------



## piro (15 Novembre 2004)

bonjour a tous 
il fait froid 
la voiture est givrée 
j ai plein de boulot 
le chef fait des reproches sur le pont du week end dernier

super lundi en perspective
vivement la quille


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

*BooOOOOOOnjouuuur tout le mooooooOOnde !*  

Il fait froid, un temps à rester sous la couette ça !  :mouais: 

Bon attention la star devrait être de retour aujourd'hui ...alors chuuut restons dis-crets !


----------



## macelene (15 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut les damnés du lundi.




MAtin. Collection de posts... Rien de bien neuf en fait. La fréquentation du lieu tient tellement au statut de celui qui s'y aventure.



Et quand on tombe sur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on trouve encore la faculté de rire.​
* Bonjour à Toutes et à Tous*:love: ​


----------



## bebert (15 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour et bon lundi !
Je suis fatigué d'avoir trop bricolé chez moi pendant le pont. Je vais profiter de cette longue semaine de travail pour me reposer !!! :rateau:   :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Novembre 2004)

Tu as raison mieux vaut parler de ceux-ci que de ceux-là et la journée commencera pour le mieux 

Bonne journée à toutes et à tous


----------



## mado (15 Novembre 2004)

L'automne aussi c'est beau..






Bonne semaine.


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Novembre 2004)

Bon jour, bonne semaine, bon tout


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Novembre 2004)

...et un excellent mardi pour tout le monde !!!!!!!!   

ps : pendant que j'y suis, j'ai besoin d'un petit conseil ! Comment expliquer à 2 flics consciencieux et intraitables que le "petit module" posé sur mon tableau de bord, et qui clignote vert et bleu n'est pas un détecteur de radars, mais un module GPS bluetooth en liaison avec mon pocket PC ????????????   
C'est marqué dessus en grosses lettres ... si grosses que même moi je peux le lire et ... il a fallu une bonne demi-heure pour les convaincre après 2 ou 3 coups de téléphone !!!!


----------



## piro (16 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et un excellent mardi pour tout le monde !!!!!!!!
> 
> ps : pendant que j'y suis, j'ai besoin d'un petit conseil ! Comment expliquer à 2 flics consciencieux et intraitables que le "petit module" posé sur mon tableau de bord, et qui clignote vert et bleu n'est pas un détecteur de radars, mais un module GPS bluetooth en liaison avec mon pocket PC ????????????
> C'est marqué dessus en grosses lettres ... si grosses que même moi je peux le lire et ... il a fallu une bonne demi-heure pour les convaincre après 2 ou 3 coups de téléphone !!!!



bon mardi a tous 

pour les flics je pense que ce n est pas la peine de leur expliquer 
un flic borne n ecouteras meme pas ton grief 
enfin ceci c est peux etre différent avec la police belge.


----------



## sylko (16 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et un excellent mardi pour tout le monde !!!!!!!!
> 
> ps : pendant que j'y suis, j'ai besoin d'un petit conseil ! Comment expliquer à 2 flics consciencieux et intraitables que le "petit module" posé sur mon tableau de bord, et qui clignote vert et bleu n'est pas un détecteur de radars, mais un module GPS bluetooth en liaison avec mon pocket PC ????????????
> C'est marqué dessus en grosses lettres ... si grosses que même moi je peux le lire et ... il a fallu une bonne demi-heure pour les convaincre après 2 ou 3 coups de téléphone !!!!



Bonne journée. 

Il ne faut pas trop leur en demander, à ces chers pandores. 

Je me suis fait arrêter pour avoir passé un coup de fil au volant. 
J'ai passé une demi-heure à leur expliquer que je me grattais simplement l'oreille. Et que je n'avais aucune raison, de me fatiguer à tenir mon portable, car j'avais une liaison Bluetooth à mon volant. J'ai dû leur faire la démo complète de ma Car of the Year


----------



## sylko (16 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et un excellent mardi pour tout le monde !!!!!!!!
> 
> ps : pendant que j'y suis, j'ai besoin d'un petit conseil ! Comment expliquer à 2 flics consciencieux et intraitables que le "petit module" posé sur mon tableau de bord, et qui clignote vert et bleu n'est pas un détecteur de radars, mais un module GPS bluetooth en liaison avec mon pocket PC ????????????
> C'est marqué dessus en grosses lettres ... si grosses que même moi je peux le lire et ... il a fallu une bonne demi-heure pour les convaincre après 2 ou 3 coups de téléphone !!!!



Bonne journée. 

Il ne faut pas trop leur en demander, à ces chers pandores. 

Je me suis fait arrêter pour avoir passé un coup de fil au volant. 
J'ai passé une demi-heure à leur expliquer que je me grattais simplement l'oreille. Et que je n'avais aucune raison, de me fatiguer à tenir mon portable, car j'avais une liaison Bluetooth à mon volant. J'ai dû leur faire la démo complète de ma Car of the Year


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Novembre 2004)

Pas beaucoup le temps de traîner dans le bar MacG cette semaine.
Si la concierge est dans l'escalier ; moi je suis dans le merdier....
Question boulot, je suis charette.
Mais un grand bonjour à tous.
Une bonne semaine aussi.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée.
> 
> Il ne faut pas trop leur en demander, à ces chers pandores.
> 
> ...



OuaaaaaaH....
Moi, j'ai juste un Talkie walkie Playschool dans ma twingo.... :rose:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (16 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dû leur faire la démo complète de ma Car of the Year




Bonjour à toutes et à tous et à Sylko

Cette fameuse "car of the year" n'a pas une fonction photographie

Parce que les photos on les attend toujours !

Bonne journée


----------



## Luc G (16 Novembre 2004)

Matutinaux de tout poil, bonjour   

PS. Dis, TheBig, t'arrives à te perdre sur le chemin de ton boulot qu'il te faut un GPS.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous 

J'espère que cette journée sera excellente pour vous.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (16 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à toutes et à tous
> 
> J'espère que cette journée sera excellente pour vous.



Hope is a Dope (Ozark Henry)


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Hope is a Dope (Ozark Henry)



Toujours le mot pour rire


----------



## mado (16 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et un excellent mardi pour tout le monde !!!!!!!!
> 
> ps : pendant que j'y suis, j'ai besoin d'un petit conseil ! Comment expliquer à 2 flics consciencieux et intraitables que le "petit module" posé sur mon tableau de bord, et qui clignote vert et bleu n'est pas un détecteur de radars, mais un module GPS bluetooth en liaison avec mon pocket PC ????????????
> C'est marqué dessus en grosses lettres ... si grosses que même moi je peux le lire et ... il a fallu une bonne demi-heure pour les convaincre après 2 ou 3 coups de téléphone !!!!


_*..un module GPS bluetooth en liaison avec mon pocket PC..* _

Que de chemin parcouru depuis les brumes écossaises...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (16 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Toujours le mot pour rire



C'est mon carburant


----------



## yvos (16 Novembre 2004)

salut à tous 

GPS module bloutousse, connais pas... mais aux flics, tu peux leur dire que c'est un four à micro onde ou un ventilateur, ça marchera. Faut pas les troubler avec des trucs mystérieux ou des mots inconnus (j'imagine que tu as dit bloutoute pour faire plus simple)...Ce qu'ils veulent, c'est entendre des choses qui leur parlent, pas la réalité


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

Kikoo avec du retard


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour A Tous Quand Même.
Back In A Few Days...


----------



## Nephou (17 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Novembre 2004)

Que la journée d'aujourd'hui vous soit faste et qu'elle soit pleine de bonnes surprises...


----------



## Luc G (17 Novembre 2004)

Salut, les damnés de la terre, au turbin et que ça saute   

(ça fait d'ailleurs déjà un moment que j'y suis, il est temps d'aller prendre le café  )


----------



## piro (17 Novembre 2004)

salut a tous en cette belle matinee


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Que la journée d'aujourd'hui vous soit faste



and furious (angels)

au choix Vin ou Rob

Bonjour à toutes et à tous


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

*bonjour !!!!*      :love:  :love:


----------



## macelene (17 Novembre 2004)

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

Ah ben fomme fa fon fils et fmoi on fourra fbien f'entendre !  

On fpourra fonter un fclub !  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour bonjour


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Fais vaffe fu fâves fur fon flaffier et afrès fa fait ves éfinfelles !
> :rateau:



Ah fmince fe fcroyais que fétait le casfque fcontre fes faînes !  :sick:


----------



## lumai (18 Novembre 2004)

_*Bonjour !!!*_

_He beh ! C'est l'heure de sortir de la couette pourtant _


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

*bonjour*      :love: 


apres un mercredi infernale
voila un jeudi qui s'annonce bien calme   

lumai , tu a eté la premiere a se pointer
il est où le café ?    


pffffff , c'est pas suffisant de nous reveiller en criant
on veut aussi notre petit dej       


bonne journée tous !! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## piro (18 Novembre 2004)

bonne journée à tous 
j avance au radar depuis ce matin 

allez hop je paye le café


----------



## Luc G (18 Novembre 2004)

Matutinales et matutinaux, bonjour.
Un soleil à filer promener dans les Corbières, pas de tramontane à l'horizon. Mais que fais-je au bureau ???  

Les questions existentielles de bon matin, ça vous réveille ou ça vous endort ? Faudrait que Finn fasse un sondage.   

Sinon, je ne vais pas tarder à aller me prendre un autre café.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, je ne vais pas tarder à aller me prendre un autre café.


T'as de la chance !!!!!!!   ... nous, avec les nouvelles procédures, interdiction d'avoir des machines à café particulières dans les bureaux ... uniquement les distributeurs automatiques dans les couloirs et j'ai plus de jetons !!!!!!  
Mais que cela ne m'empêche pas de souhaiter un excellent jeudi à tous les naseux et à toutes les naseuses ici présent(e)s !!!!! :rateau:  :love:


----------



## bebert (18 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour ! 
Quand j'entend le mot "nase", je répond toujours présent ! 
J'espère que le distributeur de frites fonctionnera aujourd'hui ! 
 :love:


----------



## Luc G (18 Novembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour !
> Quand j'entend le mot "nase", je répond toujours présent !
> J'espère que le distributeur de frites fonctionnera aujourd'hui !
> :love:



et le distributeur de "Aaarrrfff !"


----------



## macelene (18 Novembre 2004)

Le vent a chassé les boules de coton, le ciel est pur ce matin. 

"Nos rêves et nos visions sont uniques et propres à Nous. Si tu souhaites remodeler ton passé, autant le peindre avec un pinceau en poil de tortue"  

* Bonjour la compagnie :love: *​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Novembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que le distributeur de frites fonctionnera aujourd'hui !



  ... distributeur de hamburgers ouais !!!!!!! ....   
ps : c'est la vie !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Novembre 2004)

En plus, et pour l'instant, on est encore sur notre propre LAN ... mais dans 15 jours on switche sur le leur après que nos applis aient été certifiées ... fini de poster sur MacGé au boulot !!!!!!                        
Arrrrgggghhhh !!!!!!!!! :hosto:


----------



## Bassman (18 Novembre 2004)

snif  pu de zebig


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... distributeur de hamburgers ouais !!!!!!! ....
> ps : c'est la vie !!!



BooOOnjouuur tout l'monde !
    

Dis ces histoires de distributeurs, ça m'fait penser à un truc, aujourd'hui j'ai pas trop la fritte (  :rateau: ouais je sais l'humour on l'a ou on l'a pas !  ), nanan, ch'uis juste une peu dans le cirage ...

Zebig, pour des journées comme ça, tu pourrais pas nous faire un vrai distributeur de "Aaaaaaarf©" hein ? :love:

On aurait plus qu'à cliquer dessus pour entendre ta voix "Aaaarfique", et bIiiiiiIngo ce serait la pêche assurée pour toute la journée !  :love: 


nan ?   c'est pas une bonne idée ?   

Bon ok ok ok  :rose:  bonne journée quand même !!! pffff


----------



## fwedo (18 Novembre 2004)

ca craint ca ! plus de big 
bon ben salut qd meme !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> En plus, et pour l'instant, on est encore sur notre propre LAN ... mais dans 15 jours on switche sur le leur après que nos applis aient été certifiées ... fini de poster sur MacGé au boulot !!!!!!
> Arrrrgggghhhh !!!!!!!!! :hosto:





 Quoi ????????   


NoooooOOOOOooOOOOOOn !!!

   


PS : la confection du distributeur de "Aaaaarf©" devient URGENTE !!!!!


----------



## poildep (18 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> En plus, et pour l'instant, on est encore sur notre propre LAN ... mais dans 15 jours on switche sur le leur après que nos applis aient été certifiées ... fini de poster sur MacGé au boulot !!!!!!
> Arrrrgggghhhh !!!!!!!!! :hosto:


----------



## Juste en passant (18 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... fini de poster sur MacGé au boulot !!!!!!   ...



_
Ne me quitte pas
Il faut oublier
Tout peut s'oublier
Qui s'enfuit déjà
Oublier le temps
Des malentendus
Et le temps perdu
A savoir comment
Oublier ces heures
Qui tuaient parfois
A coups de pourquoi
Le c½ur du bonheur
Ne me quitte pas
Ne me quitte pas
Ne me quitte pas
Ne me quitte pas

Moi je t'offrirai
Des perles de pluie
Venues de pays
Où il ne pleut pas
Je creuserai la terre
Jusqu'après ma mort
Pour couvrir ton corps
D'or et de lumière
Je ferai un domaine
Où l'amour sera roi
Où l'amour sera loi
Où tu seras reine
Ne me quitte pas
Ne me quitte pas
Ne me quitte pas
Ne me quitte pas

Ne me quitte pas
Je t'inventerai
Des mots insensés
Que tu comprendras
Je te parlerai
De ces amants-là
Qui ont vu deux fois
Leurs c½urs s'embraser
Je te raconterai
L'histoire de ce roi
Mort de n'avoir pas
Pu te rencontrer
Ne me quitte pas
Ne me quitte pas
Ne me quitte pas
Ne me quitte pas

On a vu souvent
Rejaillir le feu
D'un ancien volcan
Qu'on croyait trop vieux
Il est paraît-il
Des terres brûlées
Donnant plus de blé
Qu'un meilleur avril
Et quand vient le soir
Pour qu'un ciel flamboie
Le rouge et le noir
Ne s'épousent-ils pas
Ne me quitte pas
Ne me quitte pas
Ne me quitte pas
Ne me quitte pas

Ne me quitte pas
Je ne vais plus pleurer
Je ne vais plus parler
Je me cacherai là
A te regarder
Danser et sourire
Et à t'écouter
Chanter et puis rire
Laisse-moi devenir
L'ombre de ton ombre
L'ombre de ta main
L'ombre de ton chien
Ne me quitte pas
Ne me quitte pas
Ne me quitte pas
Ne me quitte pas._


----------



## macelene (18 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> En plus, et pour l'instant, on est encore sur notre propre LAN ... mais dans 15 jours on switche sur le leur après que nos applis aient été certifiées ... fini de poster sur MacGé au boulot !!!!!!
> Arrrrgggghhhh !!!!!!!!! :hosto:




   Mais que va-t-on devenir sans Toi ?  


Reste avec Nous TheBig...  :rose:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Novembre 2004)

Arrrffffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!! Merci pour vos messages de sympathie !!!    
Mais en tant que "vieux rat", je trouverais bien un moyen pour sortir du filet !!!! :rateau:  :rateau: 
En fait, mon problème est double : si je ne peux plus poster du bureau et que j'attrape sur la gueule quand je poste à la maison ... comment je fais encore pour poster moi ???????  
J'ai encore 2 semaines pour trouver une solution ... ça cogite déjà !!!!!    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrrffffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!! Merci pour vos messages de sympathie !!!
> Mais en tant que "vieux rat", je trouverais bien un moyen pour sortir du filet !!!! :rateau:  :rateau:
> En fait, mon problème est double : si je ne peux plus poster du bureau et que j'attrape sur la gueule quand je poste à la maison ... comment je fais encore pour poster moi ???????
> J'ai encore 2 semaines pour trouver une solution ... ça cogite déjà !!!!!    :love:




tu passe ta connexion sur ton telephone portable
et tu envoie la facture a la direction   :rose:    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Luc G (18 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> En plus, et pour l'instant, on est encore sur notre propre LAN ... mais dans 15 jours on switche sur le leur après que nos applis aient été certifiées ... fini de poster sur MacGé au boulot !!!!!!
> Arrrrgggghhhh !!!!!!!!! :hosto:



Le pire n'est jamais sûr : je suis sûr, TheBig, que, vu ton âge   , tu sais ça.   Il ne faut pas désespérer de l'avenir.   

PS. C'est bien un distributeurde "Aaaaarf©" qu'il faut et non un distributeur de "Arrrrgggghhhh !!!!!!!!! ". C'est encore le service des commandes qui fait des conneries


----------



## bebert (18 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> J'ai encore 2 semaines pour trouver une solution ... ça cogite déjà !!!!!    :love:



Tu peux encore poster depuis ton 4x4 ?


----------



## poildep (18 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrrffffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!! Merci pour vos messages de sympathie !!!
> Mais en tant que "vieux rat", je trouverais bien un moyen pour sortir du filet !!!! :rateau:  :rateau:
> En fait, mon problème est double : si je ne peux plus poster du bureau et que j'attrape sur la gueule quand je poste à la maison ... comment je fais encore pour poster moi ???????
> J'ai encore 2 semaines pour trouver une solution ... ça cogite déjà !!!!!    :love:


 deux semaines pour changer de boulot et changer de femme !


----------



## bebert (18 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> PS. C'est bien un distributeurde "Aaaaarf©" qu'il faut et non un distributeur de "Arrrrgggghhhh !!!!!!!!! ". C'est encore le service des commandes qui fait des conneries



Ne pas confondre avec le distributeur de baffes !  :casse:


----------



## Luc G (18 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Mais en tant que "vieux rat", je trouverais bien un moyen pour sortir du filet !!!! :rateau:  :rateau:



Qu'est-ce que je disais !   

PS. Fais gaffe aux chats, quand même si tu sors : j'ai vu passer Bonpat, et Finn doit pas être loin sans compter Oupsy


----------



## Luc G (18 Novembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux encore poster depuis ton 4x4 ?



Qu'est-ce que tu dis ? ne demande pas à Thebig de poster 4 à 4, avec ses rhumatismes !  
Les ptéros vont devoir ramasser les morceaux dans l'escalier


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux encore poster depuis ton 4x4 ?





non il ne peux plus parce que il n'as plus de 4x4   

la direction a fait la aussi de changement   


the big , on te rend vraiment la vie dure !!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> deux semaines pour changer de boulot et changer de femme !


Nouveau boulot ... nouvelle bagnole ... nouvelle femme ... ... ... ... et nouvelles emmerdes aussi !!!   
Comme dirait la nouvelle pub Belgacom : "mieux vaut parfois rester ou l'on est !!!!"    :love:


----------



## bebert (18 Novembre 2004)

Avec un peu de chance, tu pourras peut-être poster depuis le distributeur de cyber-café.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Novembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Avec un peu de chance, tu pourras peut-être poster depuis le distributeur de cyber-café.


J'ai déjà une solution de repli : juste à côté, y'a un MacDo (  ) équipé WiFi mais je vais quand même pas bouffer des hamburgers tous les jours pour pouvoir poster...  
Par contre, j'ai déjà sniffé leurs parkings pour repérer des réseaux ouverts mais ... rien que du fermé et du bien fermé !!!!  
Pour les GSM, c'est pas mieux ... d'abord, interdiction d'utiliser des GSM avec APN intégrés, brouilleurs dans la plupart du campus et obligation d'utiliser des GSM avec n° d'appel mémorisé dans leur centrale d'accès ... si ton n° n'est pas renseigné, pas question de tenter quoi que ce soit !!!!


----------



## Bassman (18 Novembre 2004)

C'est l'armé ou quoi ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'armé ou quoi ???


Non ! le centre stratégique européen d'une des plus grosses multinationales américaines !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'armé ou quoi ???




non , simplement la face cache des "constructeur du luxe"


----------



## bebert (18 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà une solution de repli : juste à côté, y'a un MacDo (  ) équipé WiFi mais je vais quand même pas bouffer des hamburgers tous les jours pour pouvoir poster...



Ils servent des frites tous les jours !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Novembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Ils servent des frites tous les jours !


...les frites du MacDo, ils peuvent se les carrer ou je pense !!!!!  
Moi, je ne connais que les bonnes frites belges : patates "Bintje" tendrement dorées dans la graisse de boeuf, égouttées deux ou trois fois pour les faire respirer un coup et replongées un dernier coup pour les dorer à point !!!!    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà une solution de repli : juste à côté, y'a un MacDo (  ) équipé WiFi mais je vais quand même pas bouffer des hamburgers tous les jours pour pouvoir poster...




prend la salade au poulet, elle est pas trop mauvaise


----------



## Juste en passant (18 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Non ! le centre stratégique européen d'une des plus grosses multinationales américaines !!!!!




GM ? DHL ?


----------



## bebert (18 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> GM ? DHL ?



DHL, c'est allemand.
C'est pas MacDo non plus. 

Je crois que c'est P&G


----------



## lumai (18 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> lumai , tu a eté la premiere a se pointer
> il est où le café ?


 oups... Désolée... :rose:
 Le café je sais pas faire...

 Un thé, ça te dis ???


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> oups... Désolée... :rose:
> Le café je sais pas faire...
> 
> Un thé, ça te dis ???





viiiiii, tu as un thé a la pomme ?
un thé turque de preference, j'en rafole  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## lumai (18 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> viiiiii, tu as un thé a la pomme ?
> un thé turque de preference, j'en rafole  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


 J'ai du pomme amande ! 

 PAr contre le thé turc je connais pas


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> J'ai du pomme amande !
> 
> PAr contre le thé turc je connais pas





c'est une poudre, tres fine, deja sucré....
2 cuilleres dans une tassé bouillante et opp on bois.... :love:  :love:  :love: 

si tu a l'occasion d'aller dans une friterie turque ou un resto demande leur
tu me donnera des nouvelle


----------



## macelene (19 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour tout le Monde good day today :love: c le wikand .


----------



## piro (19 Novembre 2004)

salut a tous le week end approche a grands pas


----------



## nato kino (19 Novembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> salut a tous le week end approche a grands pas


Salut tout le monde 
Un gros poutou au flamand rose si il passe par ici ce matin, je penserai à lui tout particulièrement vers les 14h...    

Have a good day !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde
> Un gros poutou au flamand rose si il passe par ici ce matin, je penserai à lui tout particulièrement vers les 14h...
> Have a good day !!


Arffff !!! salut mon Nato !!!!!   ... euh ! pourquoi ??? Tu manges des frites à 14 H ???     :love: 
Quoiqu'il en soit, grosses biz à tous les deux !!!! :love: 

... et bien entendu, excellente journée pour tout le monde !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour le monde


----------



## semac (19 Novembre 2004)

salut les ex-boulistes  

Je vous souhaite à tous de passer une excellente veille de week-end   :love:


----------



## lumai (19 Novembre 2004)

snif snif.... 
 c'est vrai que ça sent le week-end par ici ! 

 D'ici là  : _*bonne journée !!!*_


----------



## Juste en passant (19 Novembre 2004)

....soyons organisés.

....soyons méthodiques.


*BONJOUR !!*  


à

Macelene
Piro
Nato
Zebig
cmove
semac
lumai

et à toi, futur(e) passant(e).


----------



## Luc G (19 Novembre 2004)

Même pas trouvé le temps de dire bonjour plus tôt   

Enfin, le boulot avance, c'est déjà ça. Et en plus c'est vendredi. Du coup la tramontane se relève (elle doit vouloir aller faire la fête ce week-end).

Prenez soin de vous, ne vous froissez pas un neurone par inadvertance en voulant trop en faire.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

*bonjour *      :love: 

moi aussi je passe un peu tard mais
*bonne journée a tous* :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2004)

*bonjour !!!    *









voila ce matin a quoi ressemble ma ville
depuis hier sa tombe des jolis floçons
un tres beau we m'attends  


bonne journée et tres bon w.e. a tous !!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## loustic (22 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous.

Alors plus personne au poste ce matin, comme hier ?

La vie appartient à ceux qui se lèvent tôt...

Très bonne journée !


----------



## Nexka (22 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde   

Oula oula, c'est dur le matin  :sleep: 

Aller un bon jus d'orange et ça repart


----------



## piro (22 Novembre 2004)

bonjour à tous
pourquoi c est toujours le lundi qu on a le plus de mal a sortir du lit
 :sleep:


----------



## Gregg (22 Novembre 2004)

Coucou a toutes et tous , 

Moi c'est le Lundi que je l'habitude d'etre mieux reveillé que les autres jours de la semaine


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

Hello


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Novembre 2004)

Go go go!!!!
Quand il faut, il faut.


----------



## Luc G (22 Novembre 2004)

Salut, les tombés du lit. Ben, oui, il est temps de ramasser les morceaux et de se mettre au turbin (pas forcément avec le turbo quand même  ).


----------



## lumai (22 Novembre 2004)

Et _HOP_ !

*Bonne Semaine !!!*


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

C'est parti...


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde 

Un bon lundi a vous !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Novembre 2004)

Peek-a-boo !


----------



## macelene (22 Novembre 2004)




----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

J'adore ce thread. On y a tous des choses si intéressantes à raconter...


----------



## Juste en passant (22 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous !    

 


Bon courage pour cette semaine


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

*bon lundi *     


et bon debut de semaine    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Luc G (22 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'adore ce thread. On y a tous des choses si intéressantes à raconter...



Je pourrais vous raconter que hier il faisait un temps magnifique sur les Corbières    mais :
1) aujourd'hui, il y a du marin et c'est nettement moins beau
2) je voudrais pas faire bisquer ceux qui se sont tapés un week-end dégueulasse
3) je l'ai déjà dit dans les users de la nuit et on m'a dit que flooder c'était pas bien


----------



## monoeil (22 Novembre 2004)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Coucou a toutes et tous ,
> 
> Moi c'est le Lundi que je l'habitude d'etre mieux reveillé que les autres jours de la semaine


Ben on dirait pas


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je pourrais vous raconter que hier il faisait un temps magnifique sur les Corbières    mais :
> 1) aujourd'hui, il y a du marin et c'est nettement moins beau
> 2) je voudrais pas faire bisquer ceux qui se sont tapés un week-end dégueulasse
> 3) je l'ai déjà dit dans les users de la nuit et on m'a dit que flooder c'était pas bien


 4) ce n'est, de toutes façons, pas très intéressant.


----------



## Luc G (22 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> 4) ce n'est, de toutes façons, pas très intéressant.


Oui, mais je pourrais développer : parler des châteaux cathares que je voyais, embrayer sur ce qu'on peut imaginer du sens de la mort chez les cathares et retomber sur le fil d'à côté ; ou bien parler de la tour des géographes, d'où je regardais le paysage, ladite tour (il n'en reste rien évidemment) a servi à déterminer la méridienne de France à la révolution. On aurait pu partir sur les principes de la triangulation, ou sur l'histoire des unités de mesure : connaissez-vous l'unité de longueur déterminée par le lancer de hache, et son dérivé, le lancer de hache par derrière, c'est pas des conneries, c'était des unités utilisées, en Pologne, il me semble (ou pas très loin). Si ça t'intéresse, je te donne les références exactes cet après-midi.     

Comment ça, je floode    Un peu de respect pour l'histoire et la science quand même, il n'y a pas que la MGZ dans la vie.


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais je pourrais développer : parler des châteaux cathares que je voyais, embrayer sur ce qu'on peut imaginer du sens de la mort chez les cathares et retomber sur le fil d'à côté ; ou bien parler de la tour des géographes, d'où je regardais le paysage, ladite tour (il n'en reste rien évidemment) a servi à déterminer la méridienne de France à la révolution. On aurait pu partir sur les principes de la triangulation, ou sur l'histoire des unités de mesure : connaissez-vous l'unité de longueur déterminée par le lancer de hache, et son dérivé, le lancer de hache par derrière, c'est pas des conneries, c'était des unités utilisées, en Pologne, il me semble (ou pas très loin). Si ça t'intéresse, je te donne les références exactes cet après-midi.
> 
> Comment ça, je floode    Un peu de respect pour l'histoire et la science quand même, il n'y a pas que la MGZ dans la vie.


 Oui, mais tu floodes avec style, Luc G. :love: C'est pas du vulgaire flood à deux mots et un smiley.


----------



## semac (22 Novembre 2004)

'lut tout le monde


----------



## Juste en passant (22 Novembre 2004)

tout seul.


----------



## xanadu (23 Novembre 2004)

Une très agréable journée à toi Roberto


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Novembre 2004)

:sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: 
Salut à tous
 :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:
Purée! j'ai autant envie d'y aller que de faire meneuse de revue au Gabon ; ou mascotte pour une équipe de rugby très libidineuse ; ou garde suisse à la Mecque ; ou encore cracheur de feu dans une usine de feux d'artifice.... Bon, il faut que je finisse d'émérger, moi...


----------



## piro (23 Novembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:
> Salut à tous
> :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:
> Purée! j'ai autant envie d'y aller que de faire meneuse de revue au Gabon ; ou mascotte pour une équipe de rugby très libidineuse ; ou garde suisse à la Mecque ; ou encore cracheur de feu dans une usine de feux d'artifice.... Bon, il faut que je finisse d'émérger, moi...



bonjour a tous 
allez courage PATOCHMAN ce n est que 5 jours difficiles a passer


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Moi je ferai bien* pillier dans l'équipe de Nexka, réactif dans un flacon de Lumai, tonicardiaque de Macélène... bed de Madonna, heu... saucisse de cassoulet d'Anntraxh...
> 
> :rose:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Motivés, motivés ; il faut rester motivés... (Zebda)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour


----------



## lumai (23 Novembre 2004)

Le jour n'est pas encore levé... 
_peut-être nous réservera-t-il une visite du soleil aujourd'hui ???

_De toute façon, souhaitons que ce soit : 
_
*Une bonne journée !!! *
_


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Novembre 2004)

Peek-a-boo !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

*bonne journée a tous !!!!*      :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Novembre 2004)

gna gna gna à toi !!!!!!


----------



## dude (23 Novembre 2004)

Bonne journee a tous!! et a toutes! 

Petit the pour commencer la journee


----------



## semac (23 Novembre 2004)

heiiiin nein hein tout le monde


----------



## poildep (23 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Moi je ferai bien* pillier dans l'équipe de Nexka, réactif dans un flacon de Lumai, tonicardiaque de Macélène... bed de Madonna, heu... *saucisse de cassoulet d'Anntraxh...*
> 
> :rose:  :love:  :love:  :love:


:sick:


----------



## Luc G (23 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Le jour n'est pas encore levé...
> _peut-être nous réservera-t-il une visite du soleil aujourd'hui ???
> _



Ici, c'est gagné   

Salut, les matinaux, et les autres quand ils seront levés. Bon, j'y retourne, y a de quoi faire, hélas.


----------



## lumai (23 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ici, c'est gagné


 Ben pas ici :hein:
 Pas  vraiment gris mais laiteux, ce matin le ciel


----------



## semac (23 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ben pas ici :hein:
> Pas  vraiment gris mais laiteux, ce matin le ciel


pareil ici


----------



## nato kino (23 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> gna gna gna à toi !!!!!!


 
Tu n'as déjà plus rien à faire au bureau pour traîner ici dès 8 h 37 ?    :mouais:  :love:


----------



## nato kino (23 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ben pas ici :hein:
> Pas  vraiment gris mais laiteux, ce matin le ciel



Oui mais il fait doux, et les passereaux gazouillent. _Ça c'était pour Sonny._   :love:


----------



## lumai (23 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais il fait doux, et les passereaux gazouillent.


 Vi ! 
 et je viens d'apercevoir un rayon de soleil...
 il est reparti là


----------



## semac (23 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Vi !
> et je viens d'apercevoir un rayon de soleil...
> il est reparti là


  coucou Lumai, et bien ton rayon de soleil il est chez nous en ce moment


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

le soleil aussi !!!   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Novembre 2004)

Hey ho, hey ho, on s'en va au boulot....


----------



## semac (24 Novembre 2004)

:sleep: 'lut tout le monde :sleep: vivement ce soir que l'on se couche :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Luc G (24 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> coucou Lumai, et bien ton rayon de soleil il est chez nous en ce moment



Ici, on en a même plusieurs.   
Salut tout le monde.


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Novembre 2004)

Ca fait du bien n'empeche :love:


----------



## poildep (24 Novembre 2004)

Heureusement que je vous lis, j'aurais jamais pensé à ouvrir mes volets sinon. :rateau: 


Belle journée tout le monde.


----------



## lumai (24 Novembre 2004)

*Bonjour !!!


*


----------



## monoeil (24 Novembre 2004)

Ciel bleu, ombre et lumière pout tout être et toute chose. Soleil radieux. Mais je sais toujours pas pourquoi je suis debout 
 les gens


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

*bonjour      *

ce matin pas de soleil et je suis en retard !!



bonne journée a tous  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## piro (24 Novembre 2004)

salut à tous


----------



## Cillian (24 Novembre 2004)

*  BONJOUR! *

 y'a pas à dire, un peu de soleil ça fait du bien! ​


----------



## bebert (24 Novembre 2004)

à tous un HAPPY BIG DAY !!!    :love:


----------



## macelene (24 Novembre 2004)

entre le boulot et le mercredi, je suis pas copine  
Mais le soleil briiiiiillleeeeee  alors  la Vita é Bella
 tutti ragazzas i ragazzis​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

Bonjourno


----------



## Luc G (25 Novembre 2004)

On ne va quand même pas laisser ce fil encalminé parce que Benjamin fait joujou avec  vbulletin   

Bonjour tout le monde, le marin est de retour ici, il faudra attendre qu'il ait fini de musarder pour revoir le soleil d'hier. Si vous soufflez tous très fort direction est, peut-être que ça fera avancer les choses.


----------



## piro (25 Novembre 2004)

bonjour a tous le week end approche on pourras bientôt rester 
bien au chaud sous la couette .

en attendant il fauts affronter le froid et gratter le pare-brise


----------



## lumai (25 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Si vous soufflez tous très fort direction est, peut-être que ça fera avancer les choses.


 Bon c'est fait ! tu me diras si ça a marché 

 Et puis de toute façon : _Bonne Journée à Tous !!! _


----------



## semac (25 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous   

hummmm... bonjoureuuuu Lumai


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Novembre 2004)

une belle journee douce et ensoleillee


----------



## bebert (25 Novembre 2004)

bonjour les amis, ça bosse aujourd'hui ?  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Novembre 2004)

Tres sec, oui


----------



## yvos (25 Novembre 2004)

ensoleillée, oui, mais douce   ... le thermometre est pas très glorieux ce matin..

sinon,


----------



## mado (25 Novembre 2004)

Vous devriez ouvrir un fil météo...


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ensoleillée, oui, mais douce   ... le thermometre est pas très glorieux ce matin..
> 
> sinon,


 Vi mais ca se rechauffe tout doucement :love:


----------



## semac (25 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Vi mais ca se rechauffe tout doucement :love:


c'est vrai


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai


 en tout cas a Maastricht, ca caille, le vent ici souffle froid :rateau: brrrrr :rateau:


----------



## piro (26 Novembre 2004)

bonjour à tous
dernière journée avant le week end


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour les gars


----------



## sylko (26 Novembre 2004)

Bonne journée à tout le monde.

Dernière journée de la semaine et surtout la dernière... avant mon anniversaire.


----------



## Luc G (26 Novembre 2004)

Dernière journée avant la prochaine   

Salut, les lève-tôt, la journée s'annonce plutôt bien (Lumai, ton souffle a fini par faire effet hier, mais il a fallu du temps   , faudrait voir à s'entraîner, achète-toi un hélicon   ).

Sinon, je suis arrivé au boulot, vu que j'avais la voiture des dimanches, celle qu'il y a de la musique dedans, accompagné par le trombone de Glenn Ferris. De quoi s'y mettre de bonne humeur, mais si mais si.


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2004)

:sleep: 'lut :sleep: 

J-1 :hein:


----------



## macelene (26 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Dernière journée avant la prochaine
> 
> Salut, les lève-tôt, la journée s'annonce plutôt bien (Lumai, ton souffle a fini par faire effet hier, mais il a fallu du temps   , faudrait voir à s'entraîner, achète-toi un hélicon   ).
> 
> Sinon, je suis arrivé au boulot, vu que j'avais la voiture des dimanches, celle qu'il y a de la musique dedans, accompagné par le trombone de Glenn Ferris. De quoi s'y mettre de bonne humeur, mais si mais si.



Il y a des jours avec et des jours sans.... jour sans... Ciel gris sans un souffle pour chasser ces gros bouts de gris...

PAs grave, ya demain qui arrive   Toutes et Tous


----------



## Nephou (26 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des jours avec et des jours sans.... jour sans... Ciel gris sans un souffle pour chasser ces gros bouts de gris...
> 
> PAs grave, ya demain qui arrive   Toutes et Tous




ici aussi il a failli faire beau


----------



## lumai (26 Novembre 2004)

_*Bonjour à tous !!!*_


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

*bonjour a tous !!!!!!*    


pas de soleil, pas de lumiere, journée tres moche   


bonne journée a tous  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (26 Novembre 2004)

....todos   

Vivement ce soir.........qu'on s'couche  :sleep:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Novembre 2004)

Juste avant de vous souhaiter un excellent vendredi ... un énorme coup de gueule :

Marre à mort de cette mode dans les entreprises d'organiser des réunions de travail qui commencent le dimanche après-midi ou se terminent le samedi matin parce que probablement "ça fait bien !" !!!!!!   
Chez nous, c'est pratiquement tous les mois et ça commence à faire sérieusement ch... le monde !!!   

Et maintenant ... je vous souhaite un excellent vendredi et un week end tout ce qu'il y a de plus radieux !!!!!   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sylko (26 Novembre 2004)

Ben pour moi, la journée est belle. 

Je me suis rendu en France, pour y manger des bons croissants, acheter des magazines et jouer au SuperLoto et à l'EuroMillion. 

Au retour, j'ai pris un gars en stop, qui se rendait à Montreux. Sa femme y est conductrice de taxi. Il a été impressionné par la SylkoMobile. Je pense qu'il va en acheter une à son épouse.


----------



## Juste en passant (26 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... un énorme coup de gueule :
> 
> Marre à mort de cette mode dans les entreprises d'organiser des réunions de travail qui commencent le dimanche après-midi ou se terminent le samedi matin parce que probablement "ça fait bien !" !!!!!!
> Chez nous, c'est pratiquement tous les mois et ça commence à faire sérieusement ch... le monde !!!




Dans le même genre, ma boîte organise une sauterie sur 2 jours, genre "brainstorming" où l'on sera isolé de tout et tous (pas de portables, pas de PC...), donc on doit y rester la nuit, et tout ça à 10 mn de chez moi  :rateau:     :modo: 



Sinon bon WE à toi et à tous !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Dans le même genre, ma boîte organise une sauterie sur 2 jours, genre "brainstorming" où l'on sera isolé de tout et tous (pas de portables, pas de PC...), donc on doit y rester la nuit, et tout ça à 10 mn de chez moi  :rateau:     :modo:



   ... une mode ! c'est une mode je te dis !!!! ...  
Ils ne savent plus quoi inventer !  
Y'a deux mois j'ai refusé catégoriquement d'aller faire le zouave sur une piste d'obstacles ... faut nin abuser quand même !!!  
Dernière idée : le pot de fin de semaine ... le vendredi après les heures de travail bien entendu, question de faire un "debriefing" sur la semaine écoulée...  
Comme si j'en avais pas marre de les voir durant toute la semaine ...  
Navrant !


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2004)

pouvez-vous me donner le nom de vos boîtes respective que je les fuis au cas ou   :hein:


----------



## Juste en passant (26 Novembre 2004)

Le seules qui puissent se payer ce genre d'âneries....Les GROSSES !!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

je regarde l'heure du post de Roberto ... 8h11  :mouais: c'est précisément l'heure à laquelle ma fille s'est levée  :mouais: (oui merci pour la grasse matinée) à là je me dis :

Roberto, tu peux pas poster plus doucement non, avec ton serpent vous avez réveillé ma fille !!!  

 :hein: 

Euh Sinon 
* BoooOOOOOooonjooOOOoouuuuuUUR à tous ! *


----------



## Lio70 (27 Novembre 2004)

Yo! Bon week-end à tous! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

*bonjour *    

bon w.e. a tous    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Novembre 2004)

Aurore.

C'est à A dans le dictionnaire.

Pendant que tu y es va à F, pour Feignasse.


----------



## nato kino (27 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Aurore.
> 
> C'est à A dans le dictionnaire.
> 
> Pendant que tu y est va à F, pour Feignasse.



Et toi tu vas ouvrir ton Bescherelle page 17 pour me conjuguer le verbe être à l'indicatif présent - seconde personne du singulier.      :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Novembre 2004)

Je ne vois pas d'erreur !!


----------



## nato kino (27 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas d'erreur !!



« tu y est » pas du tout poussin.   

[edit] C'est pas la peine d'éditer ton post, il a été cité avant correction.   [/edit]


----------



## Bassman (27 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> « tu y est » pas du tout mon poussin.



Faudra aussi penser à réviser les négations les loulous.

"Vous n'y êtes pas du tout"


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> « tu y est » pas du tout poussin.
> 
> [edit] C'est pas la peine d'éditer ton post, il a été cité avant correction.   [/edit]



Pourquoi, serais je le seul a être de mauvaise foi  ???

Tu peux trés bien avoir cité mon post en le modifiant...

Bon, là non, d'accord...


----------



## Bassman (27 Novembre 2004)

Nan toi tu as un mauvais foie Sonny


----------



## nato kino (27 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Nan toi tu as un mauvais foie Sonny



Bon, puisqu'on semble faire quelques révisions aujourd'hui, tu vas quand à toi me revoir le chapitre de la ponctuation...    :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Bassman (27 Novembre 2004)

Oui mais comment considérer le smiley ? Est-ce assimilable a de la ponctuation ?

En tout cas moi je l'utilise comme tel. Mais s'il faut ponctuer en plus du smiley, je ponctuerais.


----------



## nato kino (27 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais comment considérer le smiley ? Est-ce assimilable a de la ponctuation ?
> 
> En tout cas moi je l'utilise comme tel. Mais s'il faut ponctuer en plus du smiley, je ponctuerais.



Et pendant que tu y es tu jetteras un coup d'½il aux capitales en début de phrases...    :rateau:  :love: 



			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ta gueule.
> :love: :love:





			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> nan j'avais envie de te citer


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Novembre 2004)

Et toi nato ça va ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour


----------



## nato kino (27 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et toi nato ça va ?


La patate. :style:
Et toi mon bon ? N'est-ce pas l'heure de ton cigare ?


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> La patate. :style:
> Et toi mon bon ? N'est-ce pas l'heure de ton cigare ?



Ce fut, maisaujourd'hui pas le temps..

Achat Frigo, lave vaisselle, machine à laver..cause déménagement...

+ un petit bureau info en plastique bleu, kitch à mourir, j'adore !!


----------



## nato kino (27 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> + un petit bureau info en plastique bleu, kitch à mourir, j'adore !!



Tu te mets au plastique ? :affraid:   
Attention à pas trop faire de folies, tu pourrais bientôt te mettre à écouter de l'électro et porter des baskets oranges...  :mouais:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Novembre 2004)

normalement non...


----------



## bebert (28 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour les tombés du dimanche matin... :sleep:   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

* bonjour       

bon dimanche a tous !!!* :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sylko (28 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde.

Ce matin, au choix...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

- robertav
- bebert
- sylko



et à ceux qui vont suivre


----------



## joanes (29 Novembre 2004)

Salut les artistes


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

Salut


----------



## semac (29 Novembre 2004)

Salut les Mac'Users  
Bonne journée et bonne semaine


----------



## Luc G (29 Novembre 2004)

Debout, les damnés de la terre, c'est lundi !


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Debout, les damnés de la terre, c'est lundi !


  sur le pied de guerre depuis belle lurette  

salut tout le monde


----------



## piro (29 Novembre 2004)

une journee  qui commence 
et je n arrive toujours pas a me motiver 
c est normal on est lundi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Novembre 2004)

Bien le bonjour, naseuses et naseux !!!!!!     :love: 
Le petit conseil du jour :
Si vous avez un chien (bichon de poils ou autre...), veillez à ne pas changer trop brusquement son régime alimentaire ... moi, ce matin, au lieu d'une ration de Frolic comme d'hab, je lui ai donné un César ...
Résultat : j'ai perdu une demi-heure à l'écouter réciter sa petite lettre de remerciement qu'il avait délicatement sorti de sa fourrure hivernale... pas moyen de sortir avant qu'il avait fini !!! fait ch..... !!!  
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sylko (30 Novembre 2004)

Je vois tout à fait le tableau.  

Je te souhaite une excellente journée The Big. 

...ainsi qu'à tou(te)s les autres qui vont débarquer dans les heures qui suivent.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour a tous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Novembre 2004)

Petit message personnel :

A toi qui avait l'air paumé et à qui j'ai offert une clope...
A toi que j'ai accepté de conduire jusqu'à l'arrêt du bus vers Wattrelos...
A toi à qui j'ai donné 5 Euros pour pouvoir prendre le bus ...
A toi qui en as profité pour piquer mon GSM ...

Ben, je te souhaite une ch.... fulgurante autant que soudaine !!!!!!!!

Sans rancune !!!!!!


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

Salut les gars


----------



## mac-aïoli (30 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous


----------



## macelene (30 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Petit message personnel :
> 
> A toi qui avait l'air paumé et à qui j'ai offert une clope...
> A toi que j'ai accepté de conduire jusqu'à l'arrêt du bus vers Wattrelos...
> ...




"Merde" ya pas d'autre mot    quel monde se construit sous nos yeux...!!!   :rose: 

*Bon jour à TOutes et à TOus...  petits rayons qui crèvent une couche gris-blanc... Coourage...  :love:*


----------



## bebert (30 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour les nases du matin ! :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Novembre 2004)

Excellente journée à toutes et à tous


----------



## Luc G (30 Novembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les nases du matin ! :love:



Et ceux qui sont pas nases, alros ?   
Comment ça, il n'y en a plus, ya rupture de stock.  

Bleu et gris, y en a pour tous les goûts dans le ciel aujourd'hui, mais à vue de nez, on peut quand même parier sur pas mal de bleu.


----------



## piro (30 Novembre 2004)

bonne journée à tous 












allez courage thebig j ai une ebauche de solutions pour ton ami canidé


----------



## semac (30 Novembre 2004)

salut à tous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Novembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> bonne journée à tous
> allez courage thebig j ai une ebauche de solutions pour ton ami canidé


Arrfffff !!!!!!     
D'abord j'ai pensé à "déguiser" la grenade en balle de golf pour qu'il n'y voie que du feu ... mais ensuite, je me suis dit effaré que ce c.... serait capable de me la rapporter !!!!!!   :affraid:  :affraid: 
 :love:  :love:


----------



## bebert (30 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et ceux qui sont pas nases, alors ?



J'en ai pas vu ici.


----------



## lumai (30 Novembre 2004)

Bon la matinée a commencé plus ou moins bien selon les personnes apparemment...

 En tout cas je vous souhaite à tous que ce qui reste de cette journée soit très bonne !!!


----------



## piro (30 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrfffff !!!!!!
> D'abord j'ai pensé à "déguiser" la grenade en balle de golf pour qu'il n'y voie que du feu ... mais ensuite, je me suis dit effaré que ce c.... serait capable de me la rapporter !!!!!!   :affraid:  :affraid:
> :love:  :love:


sinon accroche un bout de viande ou des croquette à ceci et le tour et joué


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Novembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> sinon accroche un bout de viande ou des croquette à ceci et le tour et joué


Sympa ton truc piro !!!!!! :rateau:    
... et pratique : je peux même y accrocher un petit bijou de Noël pour ma femme !!!!! :rateau:      ... elle va s'éclater !!!!!


----------



## semac (30 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Sympa ton truc piro !!!!!! :rateau:
> ... et pratique : je peux même y accrocher un petit bijou de Noël pour ma femme !!!!! :rateau:      ... elle va s'éclater !!!!!


Mmmmouuuuuarff àa déchire ton idée !! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

bonjour


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Mmmmouuuuuarff àa déchire ton idée !! :love:


...et pour les amis qui t'emmerdent, y'a ce modèle-là sur lequel tu peux piquer des morceaux de fromage pour l'apéro !!!!! ambiance garantie !!!     :love:


----------



## semac (30 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et pour les amis qui t'emmerdent, y'a ce modèle-là sur lequel tu peux piquer des morceaux de fromage pour l'apéro !!!!! ambiance garantie !!!     :love:


oui, ou jouer au faquir volant... pouuuuuff


----------



## piro (1 Décembre 2004)

bonjour a tous en cette belle journee


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

Salut


----------



## nato kino (1 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *J'embrasse les endormies !*



:affraid: Tu piques !! :sick:


----------



## nato kino (1 Décembre 2004)

à tous


----------



## lumai (1 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *J'embrasse les endormies !*


  Merci ! Mais j'suis réveillée maitenant... :sleep:
_ça marche quand même ???
   :rose:

_Allez ! La bise aux réveillé(e)s ! _:love:
   Pour que la journée commence bien 

_


----------



## bebert (1 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour la neige !!! :love:


----------



## mac-aïoli (1 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous


----------



## Foguenne (2 Décembre 2004)

Bonne journée à tous, encore un peu de travail avant le w-e chargé de l'AES Belge 3.0


----------



## piro (2 Décembre 2004)

bonne journee a tous
en cette matinee un peu froide


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

Coucou à tous


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Décembre 2004)




----------



## nato kino (2 Décembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> bonne journee a tous
> en cette matinee un peu froide


 piro

_Et bonne journée à tous les feignants de graphistes !!  _
Et aux autres aussi biensûr.


----------



## pixelemon (2 Décembre 2004)

bonne journée à tous et spécialement aux nantais qui vont se peler les miches en scooter comme moi 

ya-hoooo !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

*bonjour !!!!    *

ce matin c'est pas moi qui apporte les croissants,
un lapinou tres gentil va venir vous voir.....oubliez pas de le recomprenser 








bonne journée a tous !!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## poildep (2 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un lapinou tres gentil va venir vous voir.....oubliez pas de le recomprenser



pas de problème


----------



## Bassman (2 Décembre 2004)

j'avais ca sinon


----------



## bebert (2 Décembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _Et bonne journée à tous les feignants de graphistes !!  _
> Et aux autres aussi biensûr.



Bonjour aux jeunes nases qui ne pourront pas payer la retraite aux vieux nases ! :rateau:    :love:


----------



## bebert (2 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

>



Tu peux la dédicacer pour sonnyboy celle là ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux la dédicacer pour sonnyboy celle là ?




nan , pas de boxe le matin  avec l'estomac vide !!!


----------



## piro (2 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ce matin c'est pas moi qui apporte les croissants,
> un lapinou tres gentil va venir vous voir.....oubliez pas de le recomprenser



chez moi c est franck le lapin qui fait les livraisons de croissants 








promis j arrete de regarder Donnie Darko tard le soir


----------



## joanes (3 Décembre 2004)

Salut à tous,
Je suis étonné que personne n'ai encore posté ici ce matin, hého, hého, y'a quelqu'un?


----------



## Nephou (3 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous, déjà sur le pont ? ben oui  enfin, c'est bientôt le week-end 

 à tous et :love: à toutes


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

Bon vendredi


----------



## piro (3 Décembre 2004)

salut a tous 
on est vendredi et c est mon dernier jour de mission 
bref que du bonheur


----------



## Luc G (3 Décembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> piro
> 
> _Et bonne journée à tous les feignants de graphistes !!  _
> Et aux autres aussi biensûr.



veux-tu dire : "aux autres feignants" ou "aux autres graphistes" ?   

Suivant le cas, je me sens ou non concerné   Je précise que je dessine comme un manche   

Salut, jeunes et vieux nases tombés du lit, pour vous remonter le moral, il fait un temps superbe ici.


----------



## Nephou (3 Décembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> veux-tu dire : "aux autres feignants" ou "aux autres graphistes" ?
> 
> Suivant le cas, je me sens ou non concerné   Je précise que je dessine comme un manche
> 
> Salut, jeunes et vieux nases tombés du lit, pour vous remonter le moral, il fait un temps superbe ici.


 luc  T'es sûr d'être réveillé ? On est vendredi là


----------



## macelene (3 Décembre 2004)

tout le monde.  Temps calme , ciel grisounet, petite culotte de gendarme ça et là.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Décembre 2004)

Bon dimanche à tout le monde !!!!!!!!   :love:


----------



## Bassman (5 Décembre 2004)

Bon dimanche a toi et a tous les autres


----------



## Lio70 (5 Décembre 2004)

Hello TheBig, Bassou et les suivants :love:

Lendemain d'AES difficile pour certains. Bon dimanche à tous! Nous on s'apprête à aller manger un spaghetti chez les Foguenne à la campagne. Quand les autres seront levés


----------



## Luc G (5 Décembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> luc  T'es sûr d'être réveillé ? On est vendredi là



Faut croire que non   

Aujourd'hui, pas sûr que je sois plus frais. Par contre, il y a un beau soleil dans le ciel bleu.  

Salut à tout le monde.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2004)

bonne dimanche a tous !!!      :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

bonjour


----------



## Nephou (6 Décembre 2004)

j'y vais de mon  aussi. Je pensais être à la bourre mais...


----------



## Juste en passant (6 Décembre 2004)

Salut Lemmy. 

 Alors, tu nous concoctes un petit sujet ?


----------



## Nephou (7 Décembre 2004)

Remontée au dessus du flood mercantile.
Mais est-ce bien utile ? Ne faudrait il pas laisser couler les vieux fil comme glisse la bière usée sur les murs au fond des  jardins belges ? On peut se le demander.

 à tous quand même


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonne dimanche a tous !!!     :love:


Sans rire, elle fait exprés ????


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sans rire, elle fait exprés ????



T'va bien, Sonny?


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Décembre 2004)

mouais...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> mouais...



Heu? ...


----------



## yvos (7 Décembre 2004)




----------



## bebert (7 Décembre 2004)

Bon nasedi ! :love:


----------



## macelene (7 Décembre 2004)

:mouais:  

mais bon ...


----------



## Luc G (7 Décembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bon nasedi ! :love:



Après le calendrier républicain; le calendrier bebertien.

Dans le calendrier républicains, les jours de la décade (c'est pour ça que ça n'a pas marché : il n'y avait un jour de congé que tous les 10 jours au lieu de 7 pour la semaine   ), on avait : primidi, duodi, tridi, etc.

Dans le calendrier bebertien, c'est vachement plus simple. On a :

nasedi, nasedi, nasedi, etc.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

bonjour


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

*bonjour a tous !!!!!!*     

bon martedi   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour chez vous !


----------



## bebert (8 Décembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Dans le calendrier bebertien, c'est vachement plus simple. On a :
> nasedi, nasedi, nasedi, etc.



Et c'est tous les jours congé ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

TousEtToutes!!!


----------



## Luc G (8 Décembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est tous les jours congé ! :rateau:



à ne pas confondre avec : "tous les jours, on fait les cons sur MacGé"


----------



## monoeil (8 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> mais bon ...


soleil couchant? pas bien (é)levée?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

'jour


----------



## semac (8 Décembre 2004)

salut


----------



## Luc G (9 Décembre 2004)

Salut les tombés du lit   Il pleut encore ce matin comme hier et avant-hier. Pour une fois, les nordistes peuvent se foutre de nous.   

Bon jeudi, est-ce que TheBig a toujours ses frites ou bien, dans le cadre de la réorganisation, en plus de voir, telle une Cendrillon barbu son carrosse RAV4 se transformer en citrouille je-ne-sais-plus-quoi, ses frites se seraient-elles transformées en rutabagas ?   

J'espère que non : je ne voudrais pas que mon collègue de tranche ait des aigreurs d'estomac (déjà que Lemmy... depuis qu'il est rentré de Belgique, ça laisse à désirer...  )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Bon jeudi, est-ce que TheBig a toujours ses frites ou bien, dans le cadre de la réorganisation, en plus de voir, telle une Cendrillon barbu son carrosse RAV4 se transformer en citrouille je-ne-sais-plus-quoi, ses frites se seraient-elles transformées en rutabagas ?



  ... salut Luc !!! !  
...Bof des frites, on peut en avoir tous les jours si on veut maintenant ... la seule différence, c'est la sauce qui va avec ... plus de mayo, mais de la "sauce américaine" !!!!!    
P...... qu'est-ce qu'on était mieux avant ! :love:


----------



## Luc G (9 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... salut Luc !!! !
> ...Bof des frites, on peut en avoir tous les jours si on veut maintenant ... la seule différence, c'est la sauce qui va avec ... plus de mayo, mais de la "sauce américaine" !!!!!
> P...... qu'est-ce qu'on était mieux avant ! :love:



T'as qu'à téléphoner à ta copine, celle des rudimentaires : la moutarde te montera au nez, tu pourras laisser la sauce américaine.


----------



## bebert (9 Décembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> à ne pas confondre avec : "tous les jours, on fait les cons sur MacGé"



... avec ses congénères.


----------



## lumai (9 Décembre 2004)

_*Bonjour Toulmonde !!!

  
*_


----------



## Nephou (9 Décembre 2004)

plein de bonnes choses à tous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2004)

Tidju lumai !!!!!    ... Quelle bonne humeur communicative !!!!!!!


----------



## macelene (9 Décembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut les tombés du lit  Il pleut encore ce matin comme hier et avant-hier. Pour une fois, les nordistes peuvent se foutre de nous.  ...  )


lever 5h30 et au boulot, moins froid qu'hier en tous cas.
Le Mont Ventoux a mis un manteau blanc... celui tout doux d'hiver... 

Belle journée à Tutti...


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Décembre 2004)

Je me rends compte que je dis bonjour dans au moins 2 threads, et que le fait de le dire ici contrevient à la logique, puisque c'est là que je devrai déviser de la sorte...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

* bonne journée a tous !!!    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: *


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde 




			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut les tombés du lit  J'espère que non : je ne voudrais pas que mon collègue de tranche ait des aigreurs d'estomac (déjà que Lemmy... depuis qu'il est rentré de Belgique, ça laisse à désirer...  )



bonjour, Luc, bonjour TheBig   

entre la puie qui tombe (pendant la nuit aussi?) et la sauce des frites façon US, nous voilà bien partis  :rateau: 

les voyages forment la jeunesse  


_MP pour Luc: la citrouille, c'est une Rover..._


----------



## piro (10 Décembre 2004)

bonne journee a tous
la semaine se termine et pour moi une nouvelle mission commence


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour piro et une excellente journée pour toi !!!!!   
...et salut à tout le monde !!!!! :love:


----------



## goonie (10 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde :love: :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Décembre 2004)

Piro, Zebig, Goonie (ça fait un peu The Bigoudi là    :mouais: )

à toutes les futurs lectrices


----------



## lumai (10 Décembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> à toutes les futurs lectrices


 :rose:

 Bonne journée à toi aussi !  :love:

_Et puis à ceux qui sont déjà passés ou qui passeront !_


----------



## Luc G (10 Décembre 2004)

Même pas le temps de dire bonjour   
Je vous rappelle que c'est vendredi


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde


----------



## queenlucia (10 Décembre 2004)

bonjour a tous


----------



## yvos (10 Décembre 2004)




----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

Non, je ne dirai pas bonjour et bonne journée à toutes et à tous ici !    Il y en a déjà trop des bonjours, ça fait effet de masse mon bon gros Roberto   Fait voir ton gros orteil gauche s'il fait couic couic aussi ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

*bonjour a tous *     

et.....


*BON W.E.!!!!!!!!* :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

bonjour tout le monde


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

*Choses promises choses dues LeSqual !*






*LOVE*​



​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2004)

* Bonjour à tous !* 



 et bon Dimanche ....


----------



## macelene (12 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> * Bonjour à tous !*
> 
> 
> 
> et bon Dimanche ....





:hein: 

  idem  bonjour et bon dimanche...


----------



## Lio70 (12 Décembre 2004)

Un super bon dimanche à tous mes zazous de MacG.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Décembre 2004)

Un excellent dimanche à tout le monde !!!!!!!   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2004)

bonjour tout le monde


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2004)

Salut


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Salut



"et vous trouvez ça drole"


----------



## lumai (13 Décembre 2004)

HouOUUUuuuuu !

HOUuuuuOUUUUuuuu ???? 

  Y a quelqu'un ????

_Z'êtes pas tous en train de dormir quand même ? _

  Bon vous verrez bien quand vous passerez que je vous souhaite _*une bonne semaine*_


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

*bonjour !!!    *


voila aujourd'hui pour moi c'est un jour doublement special :

c'est la S.Lucia, chez moi en italie durant la  nuit cette sainte  aveugle a ammené un tas des cadeaux et des bombons    aux enfants plus sages....pour les enfants mechants il n'y aura que du carbons !! 

et puis c'est l'anniversaire de mon dernier mariage :
bien voila il y a  7 ans j'ai recidivé et dis OUi !!!!      


je vous souhaite une tres belle semaine  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Décembre 2004)

Osera-t-il lui dire qu'on s'en fout ????? 

OUI !

ON S'EN FOUT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lio70 (13 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et puis c'est l'anniversaire de mon dernier mariage :
> bien voila il y a 7 ans j'ai recidivé et dis OUi !!!!


Maintenant que tu fais partie de MacGénération, tu nous inviteras au prochain? :love:


----------



## Luc G (13 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et puis c'est l'anniversaire de mon dernier mariage :
> bien voila il y a  7 ans j'ai recidivé et dis OUi !!!!



Bon anniversaire, robertav   

Et sinon, c'est bon les carbons, t'as du en manger beaucoup ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

merci lio et luc g.    :love: 


je compte pas vraiment refaire encore un mariage (difficile de trouver un autre fou pret a me ammener devant le maire   mais si ou cas où.......promis, je vous invite tous !!! :love:  :love:  :love: 

contrairement a la peste que je suis aujourd'hui  j'ai eté
un enfant casse cou mais tres sage dans mon gendre    

le seul carbon que j'ai gouté etait fait en sucre !!!   


*j'essaie de corriger* gendre= genre  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Décembre 2004)

Excellent lundi à toutes et tous !!!!!!!!!!!!!   

ps : alors ! il est pas beau mon Père Noël peint sur ma vitre de façade ??????? :love:  :love:  :love: 







 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais tres sage dans mon gendre



robertav   un doute affreux m'étreint  :affraid: fifille aurait-elle trouvé chausson à son peton   

quel triste début de semaine pour fabienr    

 :rateau:


----------



## yvos (13 Décembre 2004)




----------



## Luc G (13 Décembre 2004)

Méfie-toi, TheBig, ton père Noël m'a l'air farceur. À mon avis, il te fait signe qu'il y a quelque chose à voir en haut mais n'ouvre pas ta fenêtre pour passer la tête voir ce que c'est ou tu pourrais bien te prendre un seau d'eau sur la tête (ou des oeufs si ton fiston a décidé de faire un remake de son saut en parachute   )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Décembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Méfie-toi, TheBig, ton père Noël m'a l'air farceur


    ... c'est exactement ce que je voulais !!!!!   En plus, j'avais demandé qu'on m'ajoute un renne bien rigolard mais la fenêtre était trop petite...  
 :love:


----------



## macelene (13 Décembre 2004)

tutti. :love: Ça gaze...? 

 On ne travaille pas des masses on dirait...


----------



## monoeil (13 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ...j'ai eté...tres sage dans mon gendre...


Y en a qui font vraiment n'importe quoi  

 à toi Roberta


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> robertav   un doute affreux m'étreint  :affraid: fifille aurait-elle trouvé chausson à son peton
> 
> quel triste début de semaine pour fabienr
> 
> :rateau:





oui oui effectivement fifille  est Amoureuseeeee de........NICOLAS !!!    


il est beau, il est grand (attention fifille cherie avec ton 1,60 il te faut une echelle pour l'embrasser   ) , il est gentil , il est intelligent ......il est , il est il est ......   


moi j'ai hate de voir et le connaitre cette espece de rareté !!!    


ps: si fifille cherie savait que je parle de SOn Nicolas , elle me ferait la tete pendant des 
semaines !!!


----------



## monoeil (13 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tutti. :love: Ça gaze...?
> 
> On ne travaille pas des masses on dirait...


Ben non, personnellement je suis ni bucheron ni à la DDE  
En plus, là c'est la pause, avant celle de dans 5 mn.


----------



## Luc G (13 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> On ne travaille pas des masses on dirait...



ben non, je travaille dans l'impondérable


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

Salut à tous


----------



## Lio70 (14 Décembre 2004)

Debout les nases! Un croissant et au boulot!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Décembre 2004)

Salut Lio !!!!    ... et une excellente journée à tout le monde !!! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Luc G (14 Décembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Debout les nases! Un croissant et au boulot!



Même pas de croissant et au boulot depuis déjà un bon moment. Bon, je vais aller boire un café.


----------



## yvos (14 Décembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Même pas de croissant et au boulot depuis déjà un bon moment. Bon, je vais aller boire un café.


je t'accompagne


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

coucou !!!!   bonne journée a tous !!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> coucou !!!!   bonne journée a tous !!!! :love:  :love:  :love:



 

ce qui me fait penser que j'ai manqué à tous mes devoirs:   

bonjour tout le monde 

merci robertav


----------



## macelene (15 Décembre 2004)

bonne journée à Toutes et Tous :love:

Je veux du *soleil...*... pas le moindre rayon aujourd'hui, même dans le Sud ça arrive


----------



## monoeil (15 Décembre 2004)

Qui me prête une cuiller?
C'est moins pour le café que le tas de vrac dont je me compose.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

*bonjour !!!!*    


aujourd'hui il y a un superbe soleil mais....qu'il fait froid !!!! brrr   


bonne journée a tous  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Décembre 2004)

*GNA GNA GNA GNA GNA GNA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## monoeil (15 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *GNA GNA GNA GNA GNA GNA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 
Ah c'est ça écrire sans faute? Finalement c'est pas dur


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour


----------



## Nephou (16 Décembre 2004)

Je peux enfin poster à une heure décente dans ce fil  à tous avant le communiqué qui réchauffe :rateau:


----------



## bebert (16 Décembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je peux enfin poster à une heure décente dans ce fil  à tous avant le communiqué qui réchauffe :rateau:



Bonjour Nephou & co ! 
Bon, j'y retourne...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Décembre 2004)

Bonne journée à tous et toutes.


----------



## Luc G (16 Décembre 2004)

Salut les tombés du lit. Ça grisouille aujourd'hui ici, qu'on m'amène un tombereau de tramontane pour me nettoyer tout ça !




			
				bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'y retourne...



On se demande bien où, bebert !


----------



## Juste en passant (16 Décembre 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

*bonjour a tous *     

aujoyurd'hui je me sens de mauvais poils
la fatigue surement et le manque du sommeil

bonne journée a tous !!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## yvos (16 Décembre 2004)

:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## monoeil (16 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bonjour a tous * ...
> la fatigue surement et le manque du sommeil
> ...QUOTE]
> 
> Ce serait quoi si tu n'avais pas dormi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2004)

Un excellent vendredi et un week end radieux à tout le monde !!!!!!!!   
ps : et à jeudi prochain (suis à Frankfurt jusque mercredi soir !!!!!   )
Faites gaffe à vous, bande de nases !!!!!    :love:  :love:


----------



## Nexka (17 Décembre 2004)

Bisous The Big!! :love: :love:

Et bon Franfurt à toi!! :love:

A jeudi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _et embrasse pour moi cette grands saucisse de Frank Fourtte !_


Si je te disais que j'ai rendez-vous là-bas avec un gars qui s'appelle Lucas Soulez, je suis certain que tu ne me croirais pas !!!!!   :rateau: 

... et t'aurais raison !!!!!!!    :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Décembre 2004)

Zetes en forme...

ça fait plaisir....


----------



## Foguenne (17 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Zetes en forme...
> 
> ça fait plaisir....



Tu es bien matinal c'est dernier temps. Changement d'horaire de travail?   

Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

Salut la compagnie


----------



## Luc G (17 Décembre 2004)

Debout les crabes, la marée monte ! Un salut (bebertien) à tous les nases. Apparemment, il va faire beau, les petits nuages roses viennent de virer au gris, râlant d'être trop peu nombreux pour emmerder le monde.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

*bonjour a tous !!!     *


aujourd'hui pas moyen de voir le soleil
la pluie est au rdv et demain.........la neige est prevue 


un tre bon w.e. a tous  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Décembre 2004)

s'en fout...


----------



## yvos (17 Décembre 2004)

roberta, tu nous fais ta crise flash météo?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Décembre 2004)

toutes et tous


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> roberta, tu nous fais ta crise flash météo?




avec la meteo sa te dis ceci  ???  










pour la boisson chaq'un se debrouille !!!      :love:


----------



## iTof (17 Décembre 2004)

tout le monde !

> Robertav, sont à quoi dit ??? :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> avec la meteo sa te dis ceci ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Qu'on l'empale !!!


----------



## poildep (17 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on l'empale !!!


 zip ?


----------



## macelene (17 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> zip ?



Déjà ?


----------



## yvos (17 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> avec la meteo sa te dis ceci  ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je suis plus gencives de porc


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2004)

Bon dimanche


----------



## sylko (19 Décembre 2004)

Bon dimanche et ...bon appétit!


----------



## Lio70 (19 Décembre 2004)

Salut! les amis  Profitez bien de votre dimanche!


----------



## Dedalus (19 Décembre 2004)

Ce matin, tôt, devant les questions d'un gamin voulant savoir ce qu'était la tourbe, nous en avons fait brûler quelques fragments : c'est ma petite madeleine à moi   
Copieusement enfumés, mais quel parfum !
ici Spanish Point, pointe ouest extrême de l'Irlande et les cliffs of Mohair, ici les tourbières des Hébrides, fantômes de Catriona et de David Balfour   
Faut dire, le ciel de Paris s'y prêtait...
Et puis pour se réconcilier avec les "habits rouges" : lecture du conte de Noël de Dickens. L'esprit des Noëls passés et à venir rôde autour de Scrooge !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour les copains.


----------



## Luc G (20 Décembre 2004)

Debout les crabes, la marée monte  

travailleuses, travailleurs, votre compagnon d'infortune vous salue bien.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

Faudra que je pense un matin, quand je me lève (5h50) à vous réveiller au clairon


----------



## lumai (20 Décembre 2004)

Et oui...
 On est lundi matin. Au cas où vous auriez pas remarqué, moi oui... :hein:

 J'espère que la semaine commence bien au moins pour vous !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

Voui elle commence bien ! je suis encore ivre de ce week-end un peu trop arrosé  et je dois animer une réunion dans moins de 10 minutes....  .... humm ça va bien se passer


----------



## yvos (20 Décembre 2004)

salut les poulettes, j'ai la patate aujourd'hui..


----------



## Juste en passant (20 Décembre 2004)

todos !!


----------



## macelene (20 Décembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> todos !!


 solo tu  

y los otros tambien... buen dia...  :love:


----------



## lumai (20 Décembre 2004)

Il souffle comme un vent de vacances par ici... 

 Il y aurait même un vent du sud qui amène ces mots qui réchauffent bien que le sens m'en reste inconnu. 

 Ma journée ne serait peut-être pas si mauvaise alors ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Décembre 2004)

Vacances  et dans 3 jours direction Sant-Roumié-de Prouvenço


----------



## Juste en passant (20 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> ...Il y aurait même un vent du sud qui amène ces mots qui réchauffent bien que le sens m'en reste inconnu. ...


  Ce sont des mots de tendresse....  :rose: 

  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## lumai (20 Décembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont des mots de tendresse....  :rose:
> 
> :love: :love: :love:


 Et bien ! Il y en a qui ont de la chance !!!


----------



## Dedalus (20 Décembre 2004)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Vacances  et dans 3 jours direction Sant-Roumié-de Prouvenço



Dis bonjour pour moi à Nostradamus


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

Bonne journée dans ce froid ambiant


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

*je vous souhaite une excellente journée      :love:  :love: *


----------



## piro (21 Décembre 2004)

bonne journee a tous ceux qui comme moi vont affronter le froid 
et les transports en commun bondés pour aller bosser quand d autres sont en vacances


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

Salut bonne froide journée à tous


----------



## Grug (21 Décembre 2004)

j'allume la radio, et j'apprend que c'est l'hivers.

SCOOP !  :rateau:


----------



## lumai (21 Décembre 2004)

_*Bon mardi Toulmonde !!!*_


----------



## yvos (21 Décembre 2004)

le soleil ne va pas apparaître aujourd'hui....


----------



## bebert (21 Décembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> le soleil ne va pas apparaître aujourd'hui....



Normal, c'est le jour le plus court de l'année ! :rateau:


----------



## yvos (21 Décembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Normal, c'est le jour le plus court de l'année ! :rateau:


exact. dès demain, on repart vers des jours plus long, yeah


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

*bonjour !!!!!*    


pas de soleil chez moi non plus et en prime -4° :mouais: 

pour le moment je suis pas decidé a sortir mais cet aprem bien obligé 




bonne journée a tulmonde !!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour


----------



## loustic (1 Janvier 2005)

Bonne année à tous


----------



## woulf (1 Janvier 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Bonne année à tous



Tout pareil


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## Luc G (1 Janvier 2005)

Salut et bonne année aux courageux tombés du lit. Pour les autres, faudrait voir à ne pas commencer l'année sur des bases déplorables, genre mal réveillés à midi avec un boeing dans la tête, un peu de sérieux, que diable !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> faudrait voir à ne pas commencer l'année sur des bases déplorables, genre mal réveillés à midi avec un boeing dans la tête, un peu de sérieux, que diable !



Une parole sensée pour commencer l'année   

Bonjour le monde


----------



## Lio70 (1 Janvier 2005)

Salut Lemmy 
Bonne année à vous tous. Pas trop mal au crâne?


----------



## Luc G (1 Janvier 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Salut Lemmy
> Bonne année à vous tous. Pas trop mal au crâne?



Ben non, j'avais mal au crâne hier avant de commencer les abus. Maintenant, tout va bien.   
Salut Lio70, et Lemmy, toujours bon pied bon oeil. Y a pas à dire, les vieux, ça tient le coup.


----------



## bebert (1 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour et bonne année à toutes et tous !!! :love:


----------



## sylko (1 Janvier 2005)

Pour l'an neuf, je souhaite santé et bonheur, à tout le monde.

Une pensée particulière, envers toutes les personnes qui souffrent, sur notre planète.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2005)

*bonjour*     

et

*Bonne année a tous* :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 


et pour bien commencer l'année....


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde 

pas de croissants, ce matin


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bonjour*
> 
> et
> 
> ...



... 5kilos à perdre?.....  Ben c'est pas gagné, avec ce régime    :love:


----------



## aricosec (2 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde
> 
> pas de croissants, ce matin


.
ça va pas,non mais !  ,tu veus pas que l'on te borde le soir non plus  
.
bon d'accord, bonne année quand même


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2005)

bonjour les affamés !!    


voila  un endroit sympa pour bien commencer la journée 
et avec des croissants du jour    








bisouxxx :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour les affamés !!
> 
> 
> voila  un endroit sympa pour bien commencer la journée
> et avec des croissants du jour



Ben, avec un décor comme ça, manquerait plus qu'ils soient de la veille...


----------



## yvos (2 Janvier 2005)

Salut à tous


----------



## macelene (3 Janvier 2005)

à Toutes et Tous en ce troisième jour de 2005... Debout et au boulot...     :love:


----------



## Foguenne (3 Janvier 2005)

Ce matin, estomac dans les chaussettes, heureusement, j'ai encore un jour de repos.   
Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Janvier 2005)

Bande de poivrots...


----------



## purestyle (3 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour...  :sleep:


----------



## Luc G (3 Janvier 2005)

Salut les matutinaux, autant vous prévenir : les prochaines vacances sont pas pour tout de suite


----------



## Spyro (3 Janvier 2005)

Bon ben voila c'est fini les vacances...  :rateau: 
:sleep:


----------



## mado (3 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin, estomac dans les chaussettes, heureusement, j'ai encore un jour de repos.
> Bonne journée à tous.


  Mais pourquoi t'es debout si tôt alors !!  

  Semaine entière de formation pour commencer l'année. Sans machine à portée de main  .



  PS : Merci au Gognol pour ce réveil musical


----------



## yvos (3 Janvier 2005)

et beaux nénés à tous


----------



## Juste en passant (3 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à tous !!   




			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ... J'aime beaucoup *"L'Or de se réveiller"* ! ...


 _Il est l'Or, il est l'Or Monsignor....









  

_


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2005)

bonjour


----------



## lumai (3 Janvier 2005)

_*Bonjour Toulmonde !!! 
*_
 Et bonne année 2005 aussi !!! _*
*_


----------



## purestyle (4 Janvier 2005)

bonne journée, moi je vais me coucher...:sleep:


----------



## Luc G (4 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> bonne journée, moi je vais me coucher...:sleep:



En voilà un qui a pris de vraies bonnes résolutions !   

Salut les tombés du lit


----------



## bebert (4 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bande de poivrots...



Salut l'andouille !

Bonne journée aux autres ! :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Janvier 2005)

Salut Bandage herniaire...

Tu schlingues.


----------



## bebert (4 Janvier 2005)

gnagnagnagna trouduc  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Janvier 2005)

beuarkkkkkkkk !!!


prout prout !!!


gna gna !!


fuck...


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Janvier 2005)

Je crois que je suis au top là.

J'f'rai pas mieux.


----------



## bebert (4 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que je suis au top là.
> J'f'rai pas mieux.



Dans le registre "indélicat", j'ai connu mieux. Je suis déçu...


----------



## Juste en passant (4 Janvier 2005)

Il vieillit.....


----------



## yvos (4 Janvier 2005)




----------



## lumai (5 Janvier 2005)

Ben quoi ?
 Levés du mauvais pied ce matin ?
 Une aversion subite contre les mercredis ?

 Tant pis, _*Bon Mercredi*_ quand même !


----------



## bebert (5 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour lumai !


----------



## macelene (5 Janvier 2005)

bon  jour tout le Monde...


----------



## yvos (5 Janvier 2005)

salut!


----------



## Luc G (5 Janvier 2005)

Salut les tombés du lit, je m'en vais boire un café à votre santé.


----------



## yvos (5 Janvier 2005)

salut,
tu m'en ramènes un?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut les tombés du lit, je m'en vais boire un café à votre santé.


  10h00, y'en a qui ont la belle vie.


----------



## Spyro (5 Janvier 2005)

Ben moi aussi levé à 10h mais c'est parce que j'ai mal dormi (malobide) et que j'ai pas entendu le réveil :casse:
Ça va être café ce matin ! :sleep:
Salut tout le monde


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi aussi levé à 10h mais c'est parce que j'ai mal dormi (malobide) et que j'ai pas entendu le réveil :casse:
> Ça va être café ce matin ! :sleep:
> Salut tout le monde


 Le café, c'est pas bon pour le bide. Prend un thé, c'est mieux


----------



## Luc G (5 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> 10h00, y'en a qui ont la belle vie.



Faut pas rêver, le premier je l'avais bu bien avant : je bosse à 8h.  
Ça n'empêche pas d'aller boire un autre café plus tard (bien besoin en ce moment d'ailleurs   ).


----------



## Luc G (5 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> salut,
> tu m'en ramènes un?



T'es con, j'ai voulu en verser dans la prise ethernet, ça m'en a foutu partout : ça doit être encore bouché. T'a pas du destop ?  :mouais:


----------



## yvos (5 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> T'es con, j'ai voulu en verser dans la prise ethernet, ça m'en a foutu partout : ça doit être encore bouché. T'a pas du destop ? :mouais:


faut passer au café wi fi mon cher


----------



## Spyro (5 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> T'a pas du destop ?  :mouais:


Faut maintenir pomme au démarrage pour reconstruire les fichiers Destop.  

Ohlalalalalala je suis vraiment pas réveillé moi  :rateau:


----------



## loustic (6 Janvier 2005)

Tout le monde sur le pont !

Une sirène à l'horizon !

Elle est belle !

Elle sent le poisson !

Bonne journée !


----------



## purestyle (6 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour quoi  :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (6 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à tous !! 
Je m'apprête à prendre le metro (lillois) avec _le Fantôme de l'Opéra_ dans la poche.


----------



## Luc G (6 Janvier 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde sur le pont !
> 
> Une sirène à l'horizon !
> 
> ...



Enfin un peu de poésie dans un monde de brutes


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## Luc G (7 Janvier 2005)

Salut les tombés du lit. Sachant les matinaux dissidents qui floodents sur le fil parallèle et que je suis du genre à ne pas prendre parti, je floode sur les deux.


----------



## macelene (7 Janvier 2005)

tout le Monde... :love: c'est tout pour aujourd'hui... à moins d'événements exceptionnels, ce dont je doute fort...  

cf: Révolution de Babaos...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut les tombés du lit. Sachant les matinaux dissidents qui floodents sur le fil parallèle et que je suis du genre à ne pas prendre parti, je floode sur les deux.



Bonjour Luc et macelene   

et bonjour aux autres   

et un bonjour spécial à TheBig...


----------



## Foguenne (7 Janvier 2005)

Un nouveau thread des users de l'aurore ayant été ouvert, je ferme ici.


----------

